# AEW Fight for the Fallen 7/13/19



## looper007

That Brandi and Allie match could be AEW's first one star or minus match. I hope they prove me wrong but that's going to be tough. Neither should be the main focus of AEW's women's division going forward. I still stand by that three or four names aside, that Women's division need to sign on more full time names of quality.

I know Bea Priestley, Stardom's Red Belt holder is making her debut on this PPV too. She's improved a ton.

The other matches should be great at least.


----------



## RiverFenix

Being it's a charity show, I don't know how much storyline build will be involved vs just a bunch of random matches.


----------



## Donnie

The tag match has ALL the potential to be an absolute banger if all goes to plan. 

I hope they set up a tournament for the AEW TV Championship


----------



## Erik.

Yeah, whilst Fyter Fest was seen as a more special event than a PPV (considering its free) then this is literally nothing more than a charity event.

I'm not expecting ANY storyline progression here at all. Just some new faces that many havent seen. Doubt we'll see Jericho or Moxley at all and they'll probably rely on momentum and the fact all the money is going to charity to sell tickets for this one.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

no Moxley is a pretty safe bet considering that Day 2 of the G1 Climax is on the same date as this show.


----------



## Erik.

Great venue though.



Spoiler: .


----------



## TripleG

Well I definitely want to see the tag match considering what happened at Double or Nothing. 

Hopefully they give us something else good to go with it.


----------



## sim8

looper007 said:


> That Brandi and Allie match could be AEW's first one star or minus match. I hope they prove me wrong but that's going to be tough. Neither should be the main focus of AEW's women's division going forward. I still stand by that three or four names aside, that Women's division need to sign on more full time names of quality.
> 
> I know Bea Priestley, Stardom's Red Belt holder is making her debut on this PPV too. She's improved a ton.
> 
> The other matches should be great at least.


The Brandi match seems more of an angle right now. We already saw Brandi on the phone asking someone to be in her corner on BTE. Double or Nothing seemed to confirm it will be Awesome Kong with Allie on commentary insinuating it has to be her. Maybe it will lead to Allie vs Kong at All Out. Let's see


----------



## Chan Hung

Is this the last big event before All Out?? Hopefully they stream this also which I think they will


----------



## JonLeduc

Not a ''big'' PPV for now. Maybe it's gonna be free like Fyter Fest ?

Can't wait to see the rest of the card.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Dark Order v Private Party....Make it happen, Cody!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

All this random marginalizing for not being sold on PPV for 50 bucks. :walphtf

Young Bucks vs Rhodes Bros and Omega vs CIMA could happen at any other point on any other card in the world and the reaction would be massive. The cynicism took about three weeks to take over. A new record.


----------



## imthegame19

Chan Hung said:


> Is this the last big event before All Out?? Hopefully they stream this also which I think they will


Yes and it's listed on upcoming events on BR-Live. I'm guessing this show will be free too. Jericho is suppose to be on this show. If he wrestles I can see him taking with MJF and taking on Page and a partner(maybe Jungle Boy or Shawn Spears). Something Darby Allin vs Jimmy Havoc vs Joey Janela in some hardcore match to showcase those guys too would be smart.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Cody teasing a FFTF related announcement coming in ~25 minutes.

edit: not FFTF related :side:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Seems like the true house show many thought Fyter Fest would be. That's fine, All Out is the big show anyways. Don't want to exhaust the fanbase too much going into the event.


----------



## FITZ

Sign me up for that main event. It's going to be great. It will all types of amazing if the Bucks play heels.


----------



## Corey

No idea why it matters it feels like a "lesser" event or a charity show (which it is of course), I for one an HYPED for YB vs. Rhodes Bros and Omega vs. CIMA. I don't even give a shit what the rest of the card looks like because those two matches have already sold me. :mark:

Show really doesn't need Jericho tbh. Let him keep heeling it up on twitter leading up to All Out.


----------



## Beatles123

FFTF will be Free as per Tony on Austin's cast!


----------



## Donnie

Dem Fighting Rhodes Boys vs The Young Bucks is going to be something special. 

Angel vs CIMA could be a lot of fun. 

I expect Cutler vs Sammy G. Should be a good showcase for both. 

SO happy this show will be Cool Dad free :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> Dem Fighting Rhodes Boys vs The Young Bucks is going to be something special.
> 
> Angel vs CIMA could be a lot of fun.
> 
> I expect Cutler vs Sammy G. Should be a good showcase for both.
> 
> SO happy this show will be Cool Dad free :banderas


Just curious, but when you say "Angel" do you mean Kenny or Daniels, lol.

CIMA's facing the "Fallen Angel" at Fyter Fest and the "One Winged Angel" at Fight For the Fallen.

And last I knew "Cool Dad" did say he would be at Fight for the Fallen at the post DON media scrums.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Just curious, but when you say "Angel" do you mean Kenny or Daniels, lol.
> 
> CIMA's facing the "Fallen Angel" at Fyter Fest and the "One Winged Angel" at Fight For the Fallen.
> 
> And last I knew "Cool Dad" did say he would be at Fight for the Fallen at the post DON media scrums.


:doh Got my shows mixed up. Kenny vs CIMA will be fun, but not as fun as the Daniels match. 

I hope he won't be there. I don't need any more Jericho in my life before ALL OUT.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I don't think Jericho will wrestle but he will show up to get into Hangman's head.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Spoiler: excellent poster


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:banderas

Holy fuck, that is a beautiful poster. Hire that person, Tony.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Jeez, just reading that brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Mike P2207

I think that AEW Fight for the Fallen will be the last event before AEW all out because all out will decide AEW world champion. Based on various blogs I read I found that Aew will also be free as fyter fest.


----------



## NotGuilty

do all the big feuds before the tv deal starts, solid longterm plan.


----------



## Prosper

MJF said:


> Great venue though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


Thats a beautiful backdrop. I like it.




NotGuilty said:


> do all the big feuds before the tv deal starts, solid longterm plan.


This is not WWE. New stars will be made and talent will be built up. Rematches that the fans want to see and will happily pay for will also happen. Because the build ups will be fire. Such as Moxley/Omega 2 or even 3.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Posted a thread of this - as it will get a lot of feedback which will get lost in the shuffle

But just FYI - Kenny murdering WWE

https://twitter.com/kennyomegamanx/status/1143973690687873024?s=21


----------



## El Grappleador

Hey guys! I Know WWE Network will broadcast EVOLVE's 10th Anniversary to compete against FFTF.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Jericho booked for Fight for the Fallen


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143983361133821958


----------



## RiverFenix

^The training/sparring segments should have the sparring partner wearing safety gear on the strikes, and have the wrestler wearing gloves and kick pads. I mean why would this guy help train Brandi take her full moveset right in the mouth and the like? I mean the chain wrestling and "rolling" you can work safely on technique at full speed, but with the strike sparring they should use head gear, padded gloves, focus pads, body blow protector etc.


----------



## patpat

Dont think they thought about this that far lol


----------



## Alexander_G

looper007 said:


> That Brandi and Allie match could be AEW's first one star or minus match. I hope they prove me wrong but that's going to be tough.


Seconded. I don't think much of Brandi as a performer at all though she's very cute and a pleasurable personality, I don't think she's a good wrestler. 

While Allie/Cherry Bomb/whatever her name is nowadays has always been very middle of the road, and overrated in terms of wrestling overall. She does have an ability to be either goofy or annoying for those who like that, so ironically that's a one over Brandi.

They got true tested people like AwKong and Shida back there, let them get a shine first. In order to establish their female roster for this new and curious fanbase they would be wise to put their best on first, and their subpar on least. Meanwhile, do a little slow & comfortable pushing on Nyla, Kylie and Penelope in order to position them in to 'potential' status for this crowd.


----------



## SPCDRI

Kenny Omega deleted a pretty ferocious statement he made on Twitter:



> Kenny Omega :If lining your pockets with blood money is okay, then what’s wrong with trying to undermine a charity show for victims of gun violence? I hear that healthy competition is supposed to be a good thing and yet I can’t help but feel like I’m gonna be sick.


Pretty awkward considering the fact that Jericho and Spears did a Saudi event. Jericho had a tweet and deleted it, too. Social Media Videogame Playing Fuckboy Era is weird

:hogan

:mj2


----------



## patpat

SPCDRI said:


> Kenny Omega deleted a pretty ferocious statement he made on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny Omega :If lining your pockets with blood money is okay, then what’s wrong with trying to undermine a charity show for victims of gun violence? I hear that healthy competition is supposed to be a good thing and yet I can’t help but feel like I’m gonna be sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty awkward considering the fact that Jericho and Spears did a Saudi event. Jericho had a tweet and deleted it, too. Social Media Videogame Playing Fuckboy Era is weird
> 
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/lJZ9Efi.png" border="0" alt="" title="hogan" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

 what was jericho's tweet?


----------



## shandcraig

im all for drama between promotions,But internet opinion posted is absolute childs game. Cant stand people on social media.Take shots in the ring or in videos or whatever they do.But dont make stupid dorky social media posts. Its the one thing that kills the steam for these promotions. I love in character shots at each other with in ones promotion but outside is lame


----------



## Alexander_G

shandcraig said:


> im all for drama between promotions,But internet opinion posted is absolute childs game. Cant stand people on social media.Take shots in the ring or in videos or whatever they do.But dont make stupid dorky social media posts. Its the one thing that kills the steam for these promotions. I love in character shots at each other with in ones promotion but outside is lame


Twitter is for twits.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Those "Road to..." videos are fucking phenomenal. They remind me of the UFC countdown videos.

I'd love to see a YouTube series that follows the wrestlers around the week of a PPV, akin to the UFC Embedded videos.


----------



## Corey

WWE just keeps making a fool of themselves if I'm being honest. Their ratings are declining, attendance is declining, they wanna try and run a UK Takeover head-to-head with New Japan, and now they're deciding to stream an EVOLVE show against this? The desperation is showing and it's a bad look for them. EVOLVE has basically become NXT lite so it's just gonna be like watching one of those Worlds Collide shows or something anyway. 

Anyways to the positives, I like them announcing that Jericho is gonna be there. The show is pretty much 70% sold out already so announcing him will likely push it to being totally sold out in no time. Will he be wrestling though? That's the biggest question I have. A tag match squaring off against Page & a partner would make sense but it really isn't even necessary. Maybe just a promo battle against him would be just fine that ends in a brawl.

Here's a point I don't think I've seen anyone make. They're about to (basically) sell out two shows two weeks apart that are only 90 minutes away from each other. That's very impressive for a start up company. How many people you think are going to both? I know if I lived in that area I'd be all over it.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

patpat said:


> Dont think they thought about this that far lol





patpat said:


> cody and brandi run the company? My God:lol the bullshit you have to see on the internet. No, brandi is a brand officer and cody is an EVP, a simple EVP just like the bucks and omega. He doesnt have anymore power than him and Brandon's role is limited to the brand office. The dude running this shit is called Tony khan and already said he isnt here to watch the 4 evps ( cody the young buck Kenny) put themselves over if there isnt any clear good reason to it. If you think with the model they are going with, with 4 ppv a year, and a world title they want to push as this prestigious thing, they are going to make people pay 50$ to watch an inter gender match headline a ppv then get a clue.
> Also good job predicting their thought process better than themselves, but so far both in character and in real life ( interviews, etc) brandi Rhodes has shown absolutely no desire to be recognized as a great wrestler. Doesnt mean she is gonna wrestle, but the only thing I ever saw her complain about was people not understanding what her job as....a brand officer is.
> Information>>>speculations, sorry





patpat said:


> I love when FANS act like they are part of the creative and know what's gonna happen.
> If you think aew is gonna have an inter gender match headline a ppv and be the main event when they are going to have 4 ppv a year and are going to make people pay 50$ for it then you are as delusional yourself.
> I know the common idea is that because wwe is utter shit it means everything else is gonna be but no. And no I dont see aew putting an inter gender match as the main event of a ppv EVER for the simple reason that they are going the old school way of the "men's world title always main event". Simple.
> Also the women division being as important as the men's just mean they wont be a fucking joke. Simple and clear fam, just like the men the women are getting a women title and by what Khan said a women tag title in the future. The women division is gonna be built like the men's with the same competitively, and the same diversity in term of roster. ( joshi, American style, English strongstyle etc.
> How do I know that? Because instead of sitting there speculating about things I listen to what they say and the explanation of what they say....provided by.....
> Themselves


So as you can see I saw your posts and have been trying to figure out a way to respond to these without sounding like a pretentious condescending ass like you come off as in the two posts above me( Please Note: I am saying you come off as, not that you are personally this. Leave the unwarranted Offended and Rage Monster in their cave.) I am not interested in getting into a flame war with you. I was simple expressing my opinion which I am allowed to do, on what I feel has a good chance of occuring. I wasn't saying I knew more than creative like you accused me of doing. I wasn't reporting news from some dirtsheet. Just expressing my opinion. 

In a bit of perfect timing, I assume( Is it okay to assume this?) you watched Road to FFF and you saw and heard the Brandi segment? It wasn't totally verbatim to what I expressed but it came off to me according to the gentleman talking that Brandi wasn't just concerned about being only the Chief Brand Officer for AEW. Would you agree?

I choose to take the respectful, diplomatic approach and I hope when you respond back to me you will do the same.:becky


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Not looking forward to seeing Brandi wrestle. Nor should she, especially against someone like Allie (who is solid but isn't a Tessa or Asuka in that regard).

Loved Jake Roberts and Tony Schivonne hyping up the Rhodes v. Young Bucks match. Made it feel 100x as important as it originally did. 

Typical WWE pulling classic petty moves because they're shook and panicking about the momentum AEW has at the moment. Hilarious.


----------



## Raye

I honestly don't care for any of the 3 matches announced thus far, so this episode of RTFFTF wasn't that appealing to me. Looking forward to what else they announce in the coming week or two.


----------



## Chan Hung

Raye said:


> I honestly don't care for any of the 3 matches announced thus far, so this episode of RTFFTF wasn't that appealing to me. Looking forward to what else they announce in the coming week or two.


I would say that they episodes will become more interesting as we get closer to that day and as you know things become really good as we get closer to All Out pay-per-view Bay Bay


----------



## Geeee

WINNING said:


> Not looking forward to seeing Brandi wrestle. Nor should she, especially against someone like Allie (who is solid but isn't a Tessa or Asuka in that regard).
> 
> Loved Jake Roberts and Tony Schivonne hyping up the Rhodes v. Young Bucks match. Made it feel 100x as important as it originally did.
> 
> Typical WWE pulling classic petty moves because they're shook and panicking about the momentum AEW has at the moment. Hilarious.


If I had to guess Brandi won't be wrestling and instead Allie will get squashed by Awesome Kong


----------



## TD Stinger

I don’t mind WWE for having a Takeover the same day as All Out, it won’t affect All Out, but if the competitiveness gives me more great wrestling, cool. That’s the competition I like.

But them airing Evolve live for the 1st time the same night as a charity show, even if in the end it won’t change anything is just being petty to be petty plus it’s just something that shouldn’t happen. There should be some things you don’t touch. I don’t mind th competition, the twitter wars, the backstabbing, etc. Thats business.

But again, some things should be off limits.


----------



## Raye

TD Stinger said:


> I don’t mind WWE for having a Takeover the same day as All Out, it won’t affect All Out, but if the competitiveness gives me more great wrestling, cool. That’s the competition I like.
> 
> But them airing Evolve live for the 1st time the same night as a charity show, even if in the end it won’t change anything is just being petty to be petty plus it’s just something that shouldn’t happen. There should be some things you don’t touch. I don’t mind th competition, the twitter wars, the backstabbing, etc. Thats business.
> 
> But again, some things should be off limits.


Don't think labelling it a charity show should make it off-limits for competition. The fact that it's a good cause doesn't take away from the fact that it's also for good publicity and for some social media attention to build popularity. As you said, that's business.


----------



## Donnie

Cool Dad wrestling isn't something I need in my life, but if he brings the eyes so be it:mj2 

That tag match is going to be incredible, I can FEEL IT. Jake hyping it was the best. Perfect use of legends. 

NXTEVOLVE running the same night as this cool with me because once it fails to beat F4TF, HHH will kick the shit out of Gabe for being the worst, and I live for that shit.


----------



## looper007

WINNING said:


> Typical WWE pulling classic petty moves because they're shook and panicking about the momentum AEW has at the moment. Hilarious.


Some die hard WWE fan's will say it was booked for that time, but overlook the fact that the two biggest matches on the card are with WWE signed talent. 

As long as AEW puts on a top show, they will outshine them.


----------



## patpat

ripcitydisciple said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think they thought about this that far lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> cody and brandi run the company? My God<img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> the bullshit you have to see on the internet. No, brandi is a brand officer and cody is an EVP, a simple EVP just like the bucks and omega. He doesnt have anymore power than him and Brandon's role is limited to the brand office. The dude running this shit is called Tony khan and already said he isnt here to watch the 4 evps ( cody the young buck Kenny) put themselves over if there isnt any clear good reason to it. If you think with the model they are going with, with 4 ppv a year, and a world title they want to push as this prestigious thing, they are going to make people pay 50$ to watch an inter gender match headline a ppv then get a clue.
> Also good job predicting their thought process better than themselves, but so far both in character and in real life ( interviews, etc) brandi Rhodes has shown absolutely no desire to be recognized as a great wrestler. Doesnt mean she is gonna wrestle, but the only thing I ever saw her complain about was people not understanding what her job as....a brand officer is.
> Information>>>speculations, sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love when FANS act like they are part of the creative and know what's gonna happen.
> If you think aew is gonna have an inter gender match headline a ppv and be the main event when they are going to have 4 ppv a year and are going to make people pay 50$ for it then you are as delusional yourself.
> I know the common idea is that because wwe is utter shit it means everything else is gonna be but no. And no I dont see aew putting an inter gender match as the main event of a ppv EVER for the simple reason that they are going the old school way of the "men's world title always main event". Simple.
> Also the women division being as important as the men's just mean they wont be a fucking joke. Simple and clear fam, just like the men the women are getting a women title and by what Khan said a women tag title in the future. The women division is gonna be built like the men's with the same competitively, and the same diversity in term of roster. ( joshi, American style, English strongstyle etc.
> How do I know that? Because instead of sitting there speculating about things I listen to what they say and the explanation of what they say....provided by.....
> Themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So as you can see I saw your posts and have been trying to figure out a way to respond to these without sounding like a pretentious condescending ass like you come off as in the two posts above me( Please Note: I am saying you come off as, not that you are personally this. Leave the unwarranted Offended and Rage Monster in their cave.) I am not interested in getting into a flame war with you. I was simple expressing my opinion which I am allowed to do, on what I feel has a good chance of occuring. I wasn't saying I knew more than creative like you accused me of doing. I wasn't reporting news from some dirtsheet. Just expressing my opinion.
> 
> In a bit of perfect timing, I assume( Is it okay to assume this?) you watched Road to FFF and you saw and heard the Brandi segment? It wasn't totally verbatim to what I expressed but it came off to me according to the gentleman talking that Brandi wasn't just concerned about being only the Chief Brand Officer for AEW. Would you agree?
> 
> I choose to take the respectful, diplomatic approach and I hope when you respond back to me you will do the same.<img src="http://i.imgur.com/t8JMDW9.png" border="0" alt="" title="becky" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I said nothing disrespectful in my message but maybe I didnt notice. 
Yes I watched toad to fight for the fallen, and my point still stands. Aew, a start up company is not gonna make people pay 50$ so they can watch a mixed tag team match as a main event. Not when they want their main title to be that important ( which virtually means it will always main event. 
They can spit anything about brandi in that show, but she never came off as someone who is interested in proving herself as a big wrestler because she knows! She isnt on a top level. Remember when cody said he wants to kill the attitude era and all that ? Do you think it was actually something he thought or some bs line threw there to hype the show? 
( also she is competing of course they are gonna say that, they work say "oh brandi doesnt care because she is crap to the others wrestlers.) 
Now I genuinely think they are smart and self conscious enough not to do certain bullshit. The swerve at double or nothing to introduce aja Kong tells me they pretty much knows what Brandon's implication mean for fans. 
Now if by any MIRACLE she has a "good" match with allie, then the matter can be discussed on another angle. 
And again no bad faith in my messages, i come off as antagonistic when i argue with people that's all ?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

patpat said:


> I said nothing disrespectful in my message but maybe I didnt notice.
> Yes I watched toad to fight for the fallen, and my point still stands. Aew, a start up company is not gonna make people pay 50$ so they can watch a mixed tag team match as a main event. Not when they want their main title to be that important ( which virtually means it will always main event.
> They can spit anything about brandi in that show, but she never came off as someone who is interested in proving herself as a big wrestler because she knows! She isnt on a top level. Remember when cody said he wants to kill the attitude era and all that ? Do you think it was actually something he thought or some bs line threw there to hype the show?
> ( also she is competing of course they are gonna say that, they work say "oh brandi doesnt care because she is crap to the others wrestlers.)
> Now I genuinely think they are smart and self conscious enough not to do certain bullshit. The swerve at double or nothing to introduce aja Kong tells me they pretty much knows what Brandon's implication mean for fans.
> Now if by any MIRACLE she has a "good" match with allie, then the matter can be discussed on another angle.
> And again no bad faith in my messages, i come off as antagonistic when i argue with people that's all ?


Thank you for responding back in a civil manner. I appreciate that. You are a good poster and have strong feelings that I sometimes agree with and sometimes I don't, just like anybody else on here. I didn't want to start not liking you so I am glad that won't be the case.

Just to quickly comment about a Mixed Tag/ Intergender Tag match main eventing a PPV, I never specified what type of PPV it would be. I just said a PPV. Fyter Fest and FFF are PPV's right? Or is it because they are free that they are not? I assume their will be other shows like that throughout the year in addition to the 4 main $50 ones. Does that seem possible to you? Also I wasn't implying that Brandi and Cody would book themselves to go over, they could, but just that they would be involved in the angle.

As an aside, people reading will probably think, 'What the fuck? people being respectful and decent on social media? What the hell is this?


----------



## patpat

ripcitydisciple said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said nothing disrespectful in my message but maybe I didnt notice.
> Yes I watched toad to fight for the fallen, and my point still stands. Aew, a start up company is not gonna make people pay 50$ so they can watch a mixed tag team match as a main event. Not when they want their main title to be that important ( which virtually means it will always main event.
> They can spit anything about brandi in that show, but she never came off as someone who is interested in proving herself as a big wrestler because she knows! She isnt on a top level. Remember when cody said he wants to kill the attitude era and all that ? Do you think it was actually something he thought or some bs line threw there to hype the show?
> ( also she is competing of course they are gonna say that, they work say "oh brandi doesnt care because she is crap to the others wrestlers.)
> Now I genuinely think they are smart and self conscious enough not to do certain bullshit. The swerve at double or nothing to introduce aja Kong tells me they pretty much knows what Brandon's implication mean for fans.
> Now if by any MIRACLE she has a "good" match with allie, then the matter can be discussed on another angle.
> And again no bad faith in my messages, i come off as antagonistic when i argue with people that's all ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for responding back in a civil manner. I appreciate that. You are a good poster and have strong feelings that I sometimes agree with and sometimes I don't, just like anybody else on here. I didn't want to start not liking you so I am glad that won't be the case.
> 
> Just to quickly comment about a Mixed Tag/ Intergender Tag match main eventing a PPV, I never specified what type of PPV it would be. I just said a PPV. Fyter Fest and FFF are PPV's right? Or is it because they are free that they are not? I assume their will be other shows like that throughout the year in addition to the 4 main $50 ones. Does that seem possible to you? Also I wasn't implying that Brandi and Cody would book themselves to go over, they could, but just that they would be involved in the angle.
> 
> As an aside, people reading will probably think, 'What the fuck? people being respectful and decent on social media? What the hell is this?
Click to expand...

 well problem is on the internet everyone is always mad and sometimes people might sounds annoyed when there is nothing wrong. I dont know if it's because I write using "fucking xxx" a lot but kope no hard feeling. 
Still time will tell but I dont see them booking those kins of things not because they dont want to but because their error margin is very very veryyyyy thin. 
Also brandi indeed has very interest in the whole wrestling thing, maybe she changed her view but last time I checked she didnt care that much lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

.... why are you guys being so nice?

This is an internet wrestling forum dammit :vince

MISUNDERSTAND EACH OTHER!!!


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... why are you guys being so nice?
> 
> This is an internet wrestling forum dammit <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EwVd5.png" border="0" alt="" title="Vince McMahon" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> MISUNDERSTAND EACH OTHER!!!


 nah I had no intention of coming off as harsh and I do agree with him/her that the excessive use of certain words can come off as If I am not a polite person. 
Fortunately it didnt end up being two people insulting each others. Negativity isnt something you want everywhere. Lol


----------



## Corey

Based on what JR was saying on commentary tonight, looks like we're gonna be seeing Hangman Page vs. Kip Sabian on this show.


----------



## Raye

Corey said:


> Based on what JR was saying on commentary tonight, looks like we're gonna be seeing Hangman Page vs. Kip Sabian on this show.


Should be a good match to build Page's momentum even further. Kip 1-0 after DON, Page 2-0. Page being 3-0 with the best singles record is probably the goal here.


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone wonder what Jericho will do at this show?


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone wonder what Jericho will do at this show?


Probably attack Hangman seen as he has a match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

WINNING said:


> Not looking forward to seeing Brandi wrestle. Nor should she, especially against someone like Allie (who is solid but isn't a Tessa or Asuka in that regard).


Absolutely agree. After seeing Allie last night (sloppy as hell) and Brandi on several other occasions (just generally awful), this match has stinker written all over it. Unless they are in fact gonna pull some kind of switcheroonie and put someone else in. But somebody needs to bite the bullet and tell Cody his wife has no business IN the ring. 

On the other hand, Kenny vs CIMA has MOTY potential — I am really looking forward to that one.


----------



## Desecrated

I think stuff like Brandi vs Allie works if it's kept to the pre-show. Gotta give them some opportunity to develop a bit. Especially considering they don't appear to want to run house shows to build synergy.

I'm not quite sure what they might put up for the rest of this card. Probably Riho vs Rose? I think Jericho could work in a tag match but he's got no one in particular to tag with. Lucha Bros vs Best Friends? Private Party vs SCU vs Jack Evans/Angelico?

I get the feeling this show will have a disconnected feel to it compared to Fyter Fest but tonnes of potential for just a straight up wrestling show.


----------



## looper007

Desecrated said:


> I think stuff like Brandi vs Allie works if it's kept to the pre-show. Gotta give them some opportunity to develop a bit. Especially considering they don't appear to want to run house shows to build synergy.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what they might put up for the rest of this card. Probably Riho vs Rose? I think Jericho could work in a tag match but he's got no one in particular to tag with. Lucha Bros vs Best Friends? Private Party vs SCU vs Jack Evans/Angelico?
> 
> I get the feeling this show will have a disconnected feel to it compared to Fyter Fest but tonnes of potential for just a straight up wrestling show.


After the ending of the 3 way match, I was thinking Riho vs Yuka is the way to go. It looks clearly that it was set up for with Riho push Yuka away.

I don't see Brandi vs Allie been on the pre show somehow. I could see a twist happening with that, with maybe someone debuting and standing in for Brandi. Maybe Tenille.


----------



## Chan Hung

So far the only match I'm looking forward to is the Rhodes brothers ve Young Bucks. Dont know anything about Kip Sabian. Maybe they throw in MJF someplace there or another match I'm sure.


----------



## Corey

Chan Hung said:


> So far the only match I'm looking forward to is the Rhodes brothers ve Young Bucks. Dont know anything about Kip Sabian. Maybe they throw in MJF someplace there or another match I'm sure.


Omega vs. CIMA should be great. Kenny was ULTRA motivated last night and CIMA has been consistently good for years.


----------



## looper007

Corey said:


> Omega vs. CIMA should be great. Kenny was ULTRA motivated last night and CIMA has been consistently good for years.


Wasn't Bea Priestly supposed to make her debut on this show, maybe have her replace Brandi to face Allie instead. Or have Bea face a Joshi talent. I want a Joshi match on the card as they have been the sleeper matches of the last two PPV's. 

Definitely need MJF doing something on the card. Need a Shawn Speirs match on the card as well imo.

Omega vs Cima should be a good match at worse.


----------



## CRCC

Ugly card so far.


----------



## Oracle

CRCC said:


> Ugly card so far.


Yeah this has skip written all over it.

It's just to soon from Fyter Fest and i feel it will be just a quick haphazard show put together at the last minute.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oracle. said:


> Yeah this has skip written all over it.
> 
> It's just to soon from Fyter Fest and i feel it will be just a quick haphazard show put together at the last minute.


I actually think fyter was the more haphazard one

They announced FFTF basically at their first press conference

And it is their first hometown show

I think this is where it kicks off to some degree


----------



## TheDraw

I really hope this show has a darker more serious tone like poeple are suggetiong. That's what I think AEW needs to be. It needs to be dark and edgy. I like the fact that the big 3 of Moxley, Jericho and Omega all wear black. It's a nice change from all of the fruity colors all the main eventers wear these days.


----------



## patpat

lol, tony khan said fight for the fallen was in the projects before even fyter fest and will be a representation of what their tv show is gonna be like. so you can damn be sure it's not a throw away show. the Jackson bros said it's a serious show without any funny thing. basically it is cuter fest that was the throw away/house showish show. 
and sorry but omega got back in his prime shape and against a cima it's gonna be something else + the Jackson bros vs the Rhodes bro. a Jericho appearance, yeah I am damn sure this show is much more important.



TheDraw said:


> I really hope this show has a darker more serious tone like poeple are suggetiong. That's what I think AEW needs to be. It needs to be dark and edgy. I like the fact that the big 3 of Moxley, Jericho and Omega all wear black. It's a nice change from all of the fruity colors all the main eventers wear these days.


they confirmed it in an interview that it was gonna be the polar opposite of cuter fest. you can also see it in the matches. young bucks vs the Rhodes, Kenny vs cima, jericho being there is a sign that it's the real deal. also this show was booked before the idea of doing the CEO show was even born


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

CRCC said:


> Ugly card so far.


So far:
Adam Page vs. Kip Sabian
Brandi Rhodes vs. Allie
Kenny Omega vs. CIMA
Cody and Dustin Rhodes vs. The Young Bucks

The only clunker here is Brandi vs Allie. The rest are worth tuning in for even if no other matches are announced. Kenny vs CIMA could knock it seriously out of the park. If this is what you call ugly, you should probably just stop following this promotion right now.


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> So far:
> Adam Page vs. Kip Sabian
> Brandi Rhodes vs. Allie
> Kenny Omega vs. CIMA
> Cody and Dustin Rhodes vs. The Young Bucks
> 
> The only clunker here is Brandi vs Allie. The rest are worth tuning in for even if no other matches are announced. Kenny vs CIMA could knock it seriously out of the park. If this is what you call ugly, you should probably just stop following this promotion right now.


i am not saying brandi is a good wrestler, she isn't. but I tend not to sleep on. anyone, she can bump like crazy ( I saw some of her indy stuff) and she put an absolute wonderful spear on dustin at DON. the problem is her opponent, she isn't someone who can carry a match. if this was against Kylie Rae, I would expect a good fight because Kylie is a phenomenal worker. but here? I wouldn't mind of it's int he preshow. because she is gonna have it very rough with the current card, there are some legit top tier match on this card.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I'm hoping someone comes into that Alli and Brandi match and drops them both. Hopefully Sadie Gibbs.


----------



## RKing85

Brandie/Allie will be a long piss break for me, but excited for the event. Needs more though obviously, a strong semi main.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I expect we get interference in Brandi/Allie. Maybe even a debut from Sadie Gibbs, Bea Priestley, or a surprise with Tenille Dashwood.

There has to be a purpose of this match as the Women's title will be revealed at All Out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The Bucks/Rhodes match will be top tier, it has potential to be one of the best matches of the year. Omega/Cima will be excellent. Page/Sabian should be pretty good.

Not sure how you can say the card is bad based on one buffer female match that will be no worse than shit like Bayley/Alexa.


----------



## Bosnian21

I’m actually really excited for the Sabian/Page match. I feel like Sabian could be a good midcarder for AEW.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm going to say this about Page, though. They need to really establish his character and motive relatively soon before All Out in August. Why is he "Hangman"? Why should be invested in him as a title contender or someone who can beat a legend like Jericho? For the hardcore Elite fans, it may be redundant but for the casuals and new AEW fans they will look to grab, they need to convince us as to why Page is going to be a superstar for their promotion. 

I don't doubt that they can't do it. The videos on Darby Allin, Private Party, and MJF prove to me they can get Adam Page across as someone fans will get behind but this harkens back to the Kurt Angle/Bobby Roode feud and match at BFG 2011 for the TNA World title where Bobby won the BFG Series and they aired videos of Roode for weeks leading up to the event that really convinced you why he is ready to be champion and can actually look like an upcoming talent that can beat a world-class legend like Angle. 

I'm not saying he should be the first World champion. That title belongs to Jericho as a lead-in for TNT but that doesn't mean you can't put out videos and interviews making him look like milion bucks. There is something there with Page, going by the reactions and presentation they have given him for DoN and Fyter Fest but more needs to be done. Hopefully, they start that trend here against Sabian.


----------



## shandcraig

WINNING said:


> I'm going to say this about Page, though. They need to really establish his character and motive relatively soon before All Out in August. Why is he "Hangman"? Why should be invested in him as a title contender or someone who can beat a legend like Jericho? For the hardcore Elite fans, it may be redundant but for the casuals and new AEW fans they will look to grab, they need to convince us as to why Page is going to be a superstar for their promotion.
> 
> I don't doubt that they can't do it. The videos on Darby Allin, Private Party, and MJF prove to me they can get Adam Page across as someone fans will get behind but this harkens back to the Kurt Angle/Bobby Roode feud and match at BFG 2011 for the TNA World title where Bobby won the BFG Series and they aired videos of Roode for weeks leading up to the event that really convinced you why he is ready to be champion and can actually look like an upcoming talent that can beat a world-class legend like Angle.
> 
> I'm not saying he should be the first World champion. That title belongs to Jericho as a lead-in for TNT but that doesn't mean you can't put out videos and interviews making him look like milion bucks. There is something there with Page, going by the reactions and presentation they have given him for DoN and Fyter Fest but more needs to be done. Hopefully, they start that trend here against Sabian.



Sorta agree but sorta dont. I agree they need to be show casing him more in video maybe ? i guess the problem is they need that weekly show. I guess it will just give us a glimpse of what will come from him down the road.We know he will lose


----------



## Desecrated

Working Fyter Fest in a fatal four way with three other guys who don't have the cred, and winning a Battle Royale where he was the only capable winner just paints Hangman in a negative light, IMO. Winning is totally right in that he must be built with a character intensive match against Kip and a pre-match video promo that promotes what this means to him, and why it means that. All Out is already sold but I think his match against Kip will mean more to him than facing Jericho because if he doesn't deliver the goods, the wider audience won't warm up to him. He's clearly in this position because the Elite love him. It's time to show why. I thought he had an average G1 with only a great match against Suzuki. I really gotta see more from him.

He's one of the few guys that must show why the Elite trust him ASAP (along with Spears). I want to try be optimistic about everything but the guys in big matches on the biggest show to date must be going into it with gale-force winds in their sails otherwise the show is going to take a battering in terms of reception.


----------



## Taroostyles

They haven't really showed that Page is a great worker yet, the guy was in the G1 last year and held his own pretty damn well. 

The real problem though is that so far AEW already has alot of great characters and Page is being overshadowed in that respect by Moxley, MJF, Omega, and of course Jericho.


----------



## TheDraw

WINNING said:


> I'm going to say this about Page, though. They need to really establish his character and motive relatively soon before All Out in August. Why is he "Hangman"? Why should be invested in him as a title contender or someone who can beat a legend like Jericho? For the hardcore Elite fans, it may be redundant but for the casuals and new AEW fans they will look to grab, they need to convince us as to why Page is going to be a superstar for their promotion.
> 
> I don't doubt that they can't do it. The videos on Darby Allin, Private Party, and MJF prove to me they can get Adam Page across as someone fans will get behind but this harkens back to the Kurt Angle/Bobby Roode feud and match at BFG 2011 for the TNA World title where Bobby won the BFG Series and they aired videos of Roode for weeks leading up to the event that really convinced you why he is ready to be champion and can actually look like an upcoming talent that can beat a world-class legend like Angle.
> 
> I'm not saying he should be the first World champion. That title belongs to Jericho as a lead-in for TNT but that doesn't mean you can't put out videos and interviews making him look like milion bucks. There is something there with Page, going by the reactions and presentation they have given him for DoN and Fyter Fest but more needs to be done. Hopefully, they start that trend here against Sabian.


They really do. Hangman is money and is a rare case of a babyface that still comes off like a badass. This guy needs to be pushed as a major player in this company. I can't wait for the TNT shows because no doubht this is when they will start putting more context on the wrestlers and letting us know who they are and why they're here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dustin is having none of their shit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145883185236107264


----------



## Obfuscation

When he lights both of the Bucks up with his punches. :banderas


----------



## patpat

TheDraw said:


> WINNING said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to say this about Page, though. They need to really establish his character and motive relatively soon before All Out in August. Why is he "Hangman"? Why should be invested in him as a title contender or someone who can beat a legend like Jericho? For the hardcore Elite fans, it may be redundant but for the casuals and new AEW fans they will look to grab, they need to convince us as to why Page is going to be a superstar for their promotion.
> 
> I don't doubt that they can't do it. The videos on Darby Allin, Private Party, and MJF prove to me they can get Adam Page across as someone fans will get behind but this harkens back to the Kurt Angle/Bobby Roode feud and match at BFG 2011 for the TNA World title where Bobby won the BFG Series and they aired videos of Roode for weeks leading up to the event that really convinced you why he is ready to be champion and can actually look like an upcoming talent that can beat a world-class legend like Angle.
> 
> I'm not saying he should be the first World champion. That title belongs to Jericho as a lead-in for TNT but that doesn't mean you can't put out videos and interviews making him look like milion bucks. There is something there with Page, going by the reactions and presentation they have given him for DoN and Fyter Fest but more needs to be done. Hopefully, they start that trend here against Sabian.
> 
> 
> 
> They really do. Hangman is money and is a rare case of a babyface that still comes off like a badass. This guy needs to be pushed as a major player in this company. I can't wait for the TNT shows because no doubht this is when they will start putting more context on the wrestlers and letting us know who they are and why they're here.
Click to expand...

 I dont know if you watched the wrestling inc podcast but matt Morgan said almost the same thing. Stone cold and Jr are also hot on him. Some people might not see it but he has a badass, ass kicker vibe to him. And his wrestling style is different, he is a babyface but isnt into the whole flips, his strikes looks and feel real. You should give his match vs pac a go. I was like holy shit that guy is an ass kicker, for me he still didnt got the opportunity to potray his good side. Jim ross is pretty high on him. That's an old, no bullshit classic ass kicker babyface. And with mjf....they are going to kill it man



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dustin is having none of their shit
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145883185236107264


 I told you guys, fight for the fallen is the real shit. Hell even on the road to fyter fest they hyped fight for the fallen or was it fyter fest that was hyped on FFTF, anyway fyter fest was always minorncomoared to FFTF. Its going to be the TNT show preview and the bucks said it's a serious show. There are good hype here


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Obfuscation said:


> When he lights both of the Bucks up with his punches. :banderas


This is why different characters are so important

If the bucks were super edgelords, then it would just be edgy this and edgy that

Here we have a serious hard fucker, telling two goofballs he is gonna murder them

And the juxtaposition is what makes it work


----------



## SPCDRI

Dustin looking old as fuck telling the video game playing whippersnappers that play time is over and BADASS GRANDPA has his BELT OFF AND IS ABOUT TO ADMINISTER A WHUPPIN'

:mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

SPCDRI said:


> Dustin looking old as fuck telling the video game playing whippersnappers that play time is over and BADASS GRANDPA has his BELT OFF AND IS ABOUT TO ADMINISTER A WHUPPIN'
> 
> :mark:


Now I’m thinking that this might be why the Bucks have been acting particularly goofy lately, especially at Fyter Fest. Exaggerating the idea that it’s all fun and games to them, while the Rhodeseses are looking to give a serious ass-kicking. It would make for an interesting story for the match to tell. Or maybe I’m just thinking too much into it. Whatever, should be a very interesting match. The two Rhodeseses should more than make up for the psychology everybody insists the Bucks are lacking. 

I’m with ya on the :mark:, though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Now I’m thinking that this might be why the Bucks have been acting particularly goofy lately, especially at Fyter Fest. Exaggerating the idea that it’s all fun and games to them, while the Rhodeseses are looking to give a serious ass-kicking. It would make for an interesting story for the match to tell. Or maybe I’m just thinking too much into it. Whatever, should be a very interesting match. The two Rhodeseses should more than make up for the psychology everybody insists the Bucks are lacking.
> 
> I’m with ya on the :mark:, though.


Nope - you are thinking at the right level.

These guys are not dumb - they just play that on TV


----------



## Chan Hung

Yes on BTE the Young Bucks pretty much have been mocking like a degenerate tag team, The Rhodes brothers , and I think it's good it's a good heal move. This is the last show before All Out makes its presence.

Btw side Note: MJF Page Jericho Cody Dustin even Moxley and yes more ...are not flipper known and can bring in the mix of brawls and in ring psych so yes theres hope of good shit here!


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> SPCDRI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin looking old as fuck telling the video game playing whippersnappers that play time is over and BADASS GRANDPA has his BELT OFF AND IS ABOUT TO ADMINISTER A WHUPPIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I’m thinking that this might be why the Bucks have been acting particularly goofy lately, especially at Fyter Fest. Exaggerating the idea that it’s all fun and games to them, while the Rhodeseses are looking to give a serious ass-kicking. It would make for an interesting story for the match to tell. Or maybe I’m just thinking too much into it. Whatever, should be a very interesting match. The two Rhodeseses should more than make up for the psychology everybody insists the Bucks are lacking.
> 
> I’m with ya on the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , though.
Click to expand...

 you are not thinking too much.thats how the bucks do it, they have a very subtle story telling that almost makes it a shoot. 
Sqme with omega, he is going for all the elite stuff and then Moxley will bring back the Cleaner character back out of him. If you listened at the end of the fyter fest PPV after the beat down Gym Ross put the emphasis on the fact that it night be moxley's intention to bring back the violent/aggressive omega ( which was his character when he was at his pick). 
( however this one is a story they already told in japan, where kenny fuck around, badass motherfucker comes out--> beat the shit out of kenny--> kenny is forced to change his character to survive. But I guess they are doing it for the first time in the us audience to establish his character. Thats why you might have the feeling that his character isnt very clear. He is still building it here.
To give you a clue, watch back their tag match against the lucha bro and Laredo kid. Omega plays along with the bucks doing all the flashy stuffs and when they say its 10 minutes left, he stop doing any flips and become aggressive, beat the shit out of laredo kid , hit his finisher and pins him. And then he comes out in a brutal way to murder Moxley, but there are still little glimpse of the the "elite-kenny" where he plays around a bit. 
It's a slow and methodical character work, at all out when the show ends, omega will be back to his cleaner/best bout machine character. It's interesting because when they do it that way it's absolutely real, for example, the people will take the Rhodes brother as the badass who dont play along and wilm be happy when they kick the young bucks ass. ( that's how you work the smark in 2019) you use their knowledge of the business and their tendency to over analyse and criticise and turn it against them and they dont even realise they ( we) are being worked. Lol


----------



## Hangman

WINNING said:


> a surprise with Tenille Dashwood.


wens3


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Desecrated said:


> I thought he had an average G1 with only a great match against Suzuki.


Guy had the Japanese crowd chanting for him in a match with freaking Okada. If they would have given him more victories, he would be MVP of the entire thing.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Will this be available to watch in the UK and will it cost anything?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

$15 for me in Japan. Fyter Fest was $10 for comparison.


----------



## TD Stinger

Y'all need to stop predicting a Tenille debut.

Every time we predict it, myself included, it doesn't happen, lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Fair enough. :woah

But AEW should look to depth the division fairly soon with the title debuting in August.


----------



## Arktik

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Now I’m thinking that this might be why the Bucks have been acting particularly goofy lately, especially at Fyter Fest. Exaggerating the idea that it’s all fun and games to them, while the Rhodeseses are looking to give a serious ass-kicking. It would make for an interesting story for the match to tell. Or maybe I’m just thinking too much into it. Whatever, should be a very interesting match. The two Rhodeseses should more than make up for the psychology everybody insists the Bucks are lacking.
> 
> I’m with ya on the :mark:, though.


I hope you are right. This match intrigues me as someone who is a frequent critic of the Bucks. If they can have a sound match against these Rhodes Brothers it will go a long way in alleviating my fears about the direction of the company.

CIMA/Kenny will be spotty, but has potential to be good if CIMA can keep him serious. I really hope Omega is smart enough to not do his finger gun taunt on a show where the gate is going toward victims of gun violence.

Allie/Brandi could be really rough, but will hopefully not be too long. 

There is a lot of speculation that this show will be more serious, which given the context of the cause behind the show I would certainly hope so. I'm cautiously optimistic about this one so far.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> you are not thinking too much.thats how the bucks do it, they have a very subtle story telling that almost makes it a shoot.
> Sqme with omega, he is going for all the elite stuff and then Moxley will bring back the Cleaner character back out of him. If you listened at the end of the fyter fest PPV after the beat down Gym Ross put the emphasis on the fact that it night be moxley's intention to bring back the violent/aggressive omega ( which was his character when he was at his pick).
> ( however this one is a story they already told in japan, where kenny fuck around, badass motherfucker comes out--> beat the shit out of kenny--> kenny is forced to change his character to survive. But I guess they are doing it for the first time in the us audience to establish his character. Thats why you might have the feeling that his character isnt very clear. He is still building it here.
> To give you a clue, watch back their tag match against the lucha bro and Laredo kid. Omega plays along with the bucks doing all the flashy stuffs and when they say its 10 minutes left, he stop doing any flips and become aggressive, beat the shit out of laredo kid , hit his finisher and pins him. And then he comes out in a brutal way to murder Moxley, but there are still little glimpse of the the "elite-kenny" where he plays around a bit.
> It's a slow and methodical character work, at all out when the show ends, omega will be back to his cleaner/best bout machine character. It's interesting because when they do it that way it's absolutely real, for example, the people will take the Rhodes brother as the badass who dont play along and wilm be happy when they kick the young bucks ass. ( that's how you work the smark in 2019) you use their knowledge of the business and their tendency to over analyse and criticise and turn it against them and they dont even realise they ( we) are being worked. Lol


Wish i could like this more than once

This x 10000


----------



## Britz94xD

Claro De Luna said:


> Will this be available to watch in the UK and will it cost anything?


I think they said it will be £9 on Fite TV like Fyter Fest.


----------



## looper007

WINNING said:


> Fair enough. :woah
> 
> But AEW should look to depth the division fairly soon with the title debuting in August.


The only things I would mark AEW down so far for would be the comedy stuff and the lack of really top workers in the women's division. I still think if you take away the Joshi talent, I think their best women workers come from that side. You are left with some some solid talent in Britt, Penople, Kylie and Bea. Some talent that are still green but have potential in Sadie and Nyla and lot of meh at best in the rest. 

I think someone like a Tenille wouldn't overnight make it a better division but she's a solid talent if she give 100%. I think they still need another 3 at the most very good in ring workers to really at least make that division respectable. You can't depend on the Joshi talent to carry it. You will need interesting feuds with non Japanese talent.


----------



## Raye

looper007 said:


> The only things I would mark AEW down so far for would be the comedy stuff and the lack of really top workers in the women's division. I still think if you take away the Joshi talent, I think their best women workers come from that side. You are left with some some solid talent in Britt, Penople, Kylie and Bea. Some talent that are still green but have potential in Sadie and Nyla and lot of meh at best in the rest.
> 
> I think someone like a Tenille wouldn't overnight make it a better division but she's a solid talent if she give 100%. I think they still need another 3 at the most very good in ring workers to really at least make that division respectable. You can't depend on the Joshi talent to carry it. You will need interesting feuds with non Japanese talent.


I don't know about the others but Riho, Shida, and Yuka are on-board fully with AEW, so I don't see why you would need to hypothetically take away the joshi talent and list off only the Western talents.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Well you have:

- Britt Baker
- Kylie Rae
- Nyla Rose
- Hikaru Shida
- Riho
- Yuka
- Sadie Gibbs
- Bea Priestley (?)
- Allie
- Leva Bates
- Brandi Rhodes

Brandi really shouldn't be wrestling. Allie and Leva, especially at Fyter Fest, should be your filler talent on the bottom of the card. I know AEW is going to look at Britt Baker as the franchise of the division but I think Hikaru or even Kylie would be the better fit here as your inaugural champion.


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are not thinking too much.thats how the bucks do it, they have a very subtle story telling that almost makes it a shoot.
> Sqme with omega, he is going for all the elite stuff and then Moxley will bring back the Cleaner character back out of him. If you listened at the end of the fyter fest PPV after the beat down Gym Ross put the emphasis on the fact that it night be moxley's intention to bring back the violent/aggressive omega ( which was his character when he was at his pick).
> ( however this one is a story they already told in japan, where kenny fuck around, badass motherfucker comes out--> beat the shit out of kenny--> kenny is forced to change his character to survive. But I guess they are doing it for the first time in the us audience to establish his character. Thats why you might have the feeling that his character isnt very clear. He is still building it here.
> To give you a clue, watch back their tag match against the lucha bro and Laredo kid. Omega plays along with the bucks doing all the flashy stuffs and when they say its 10 minutes left, he stop doing any flips and become aggressive, beat the shit out of laredo kid , hit his finisher and pins him. And then he comes out in a brutal way to murder Moxley, but there are still little glimpse of the the "elite-kenny" where he plays around a bit.
> It's a slow and methodical character work, at all out when the show ends, omega will be back to his cleaner/best bout machine character. It's interesting because when they do it that way it's absolutely real, for example, the people will take the Rhodes brother as the badass who dont play along and wilm be happy when they kick the young bucks ass. ( that's how you work the smark in 2019) you use their knowledge of the business and their tendency to over analyse and criticise and turn it against them and they dont even realise they ( we) are being worked. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i could like this more than once
> 
> This x 10000
Click to expand...

 lol, and it's funny because the smark always ALWAYS gets worked by the Elite but still dont see why. The bucks will mock the emotional match of the Rhodes brother at DON and people will be legitimately pissed "meuhhh omg the bucks are goody! They dont take anything seriously rehgh" and at the end of the night when the old badass dustin will bring his ass and kick them old style we are all gonna pop, but people would have been worked. 
Like the omega thing, thats how omega got big, going from a heel/goofy version of the cleaner--> everyone ( blablabla he has so much potential he should play a more serious character, he doesn't realise it blablabla) fuckers you think the guy doesnt know where he wants to go and what his potential is and you a fan have got more clue about who Kenny omega should be than the man himself?! Lol and then when he went into the big league of njpw ( going for the big titles etc) he fluidly and logically changed his character in an organic way....and everyone started sucking him. 

If omega brings badass Kenny right at the beginning of aew. Ok he is that "badass guy that had good matches in japan" is all he is gonna be( this here is something that he said himself in an interview). But by including a storyline with Moxley ( his principal rival) bringing the badass out of him. 1) he links his character to the american audience 2)he establishes a long term, rivalry and relationship with a big name Moxley.....wait I have seen that somewhere! OHHH that's what he did with okada and ibushi! Waow much surprise lol. 

People thinking wrestlers are dumb and clueless because they read the observer and get some backstage news will never not be funny to me. The only thing you have to do, is look at the story being told and you will see everything. In 2019 the best way to be a smark is to accept that you are a mark and accept the stories. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> 


WINNING said:


> Well you have:
> 
> - Britt Baker
> - Kylie Rae
> - Nyla Rose
> - Hikaru Shida
> - Riho
> - Yuka
> - Sadie Gibbs
> - Bea Priestley (?)
> - Allie
> - Leva Bates
> - Brandi Rhodes
> 
> Brandi really shouldn't be wrestling. Allie and Leva, especially at Fyter Fest, should be your filler talent on the bottom of the card. I know AEW is going to look at Britt Baker as the franchise of the division but I think Hikaru or even Kylie would be the better fit here as your inaugural champion.


 i always say this, but being the face of a division doesnt mean that you are going to be the best,portrayed as the best or anything. Will you be a top talent? Yes. But being the faceeis just a marketing thing. Baker is a working doctor , with a good look and decent wrestler, and she can ally her work as a dentist and her wrestling career. A woman who does two job, kicks wrestler and doctor. Marketable marketable my friend. 
But from what I have seen and heard from them, kylie rae is in their books and anyone who watched DON knows Shida is one of the cornerstone. In fact she was the first joshi to be signed full time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I heard a little bird tweet that Shida and Kenny are an item

Not that it is news or anything - just interesting to note


----------



## Mordecay

Can't wait for the Cody/Dustin vs the Bucks to end up as another time limit draw so both remain undefeated because the Elite don't put over anyone, not even themselves :lol


----------



## rbl85

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait for the Cody/Dustin vs the Bucks to end up as another time limit draw so both remain undefeated because the Elite don't put over anyone, not even themselves :lol



Omega lost against Jéricho.


----------



## Mordecay

rbl85 said:


> Omega lost against Jéricho.


Literally the only lost the core members of the Elite have had in 3 events booked by them. The Lucha Bros are to the Elite what the Miz is to Shane McMahon :lol


----------



## rbl85

Mordecay said:


> Literally the only lost the core members of the Elite have had in 3 events booked by them. The Lucha Bros are to the Elite what the Miz is to Shane McMahon :lol



So tell me, storywise was it logical for Cody to beat Dustin ? 
Would it have been logical for Darby to beat Cody (knowing that Darby will not be one of the top guy) ?

Omega lost against Jéricho because storywise it was logical.

Also you want to know why The Bucks won against the Lucha bros at DON ?

Because AAA wanted the the Lucha Bros to win the title back in a AAA PPV.


----------



## Mordecay

rbl85 said:


> So tell me, storywise was it logical for Cody to beat Dustin ?
> Would it have been logical for Darby to beat Cody (knowing that Darby will not be one of the top guy) ?
> 
> Omega lost against Jéricho because storywise it was logical.
> 
> Also you want to know why The Bucks won against the Lucha bros at DON ?
> 
> Because AAA wanted the the Lucha Bros to win the title back in a AAA PPV.


Hangman could have gone without beating Janela at All In or winning the Casino Battle Royal or even losing without getting pinned in 4 way

The Bucks could have lost the 6 man tag at All in or at Fyter Fest

Not saying that they should have lost all of those, but maybe one or two of those. I guess putting over people is too damn hard


----------



## Death Rider

Mordecay said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omega lost against Jéricho.
> 
> 
> 
> Literally the only lost the core members of the Elite have had in 3 events booked by them. The Lucha Bros are to the Elite what the Miz is to Shane McMahon <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Marty scrull is a core member and lost to okada. Cody drawing with Darby also put darby over. You do realise that booking your top stars strong is important? The elite are among their top stars. Whether you hate them or not they are and they see hangman as a future star. All the people who won at fyter fest have matches coming up. Also SCU all lost and pretty sure you counted them as the elite at double or nothing. AAA most likely wanted the titles to be win back in Mexico.


----------



## Mordecay

Death Rider said:


> Marty scrull is a core member and lost to okada. Cody drawing with Darby also put darby over. You do realise that booking your top stars strong is important? The elite are among their top stars. Whether you hate them or not they are and they see hangman as a future star. All the people who won at fyter fest have matches coming up. Also SCU all lost and pretty sure you counted them as the elite at double or nothing. AAA most likely wanted the titles to be win back in Mexico.


I give you CD losing to CIMA, but in the tag match SCU didn't got pinned, PP did. They could easily have done with Hangman at the 4 way and book the winner against Hangman at this show. Also, Okada doesn't count, he is fucking Okada, he doesn't even lose in NJPW, he is not coming to do a job to Marty Scurll. Until the Elite actually book themselves to lose more matches I will have my doubts.


----------



## Death Rider

Mordecay said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty scrull is a core member and lost to okada. Cody drawing with Darby also put darby over. You do realise that booking your top stars strong is important? The elite are among their top stars. Whether you hate them or not they are and they see hangman as a future star. All the people who won at fyter fest have matches coming up. Also SCU all lost and pretty sure you counted them as the elite at double or nothing. AAA most likely wanted the titles to be win back in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> I give you CD losing to CIMA, but in the tag match SCU didn't got pinned, PP did. They could easily have done with Hangman at the 4 way and book the winner against Hangman at this show. Also, Okada doesn't count, he is fucking Okada, he doesn't even lose in NJPW, he is not coming to do a job to Marty Scurll. Until the Elite actually book themselves to lose more matches I will have my doubts.
Click to expand...

So make hangman look weak going into a title match with a top star like jericho? This is why champions feel weak in wwe. You make your champions and challengers look strong so they mean something especially babyfaces.

For example the booking of your favs the iiconics is the exact opposite of how to build a champion. Never around, when around losing all the time. Iiconics should be picking up wins via cheating instead they look like jokes. Same with rollins as wwe champion years ago losing all the time or when jinder randomly became wwe champion.

Also you can look good in defeat. Private party did and now I am invested in them. Darby allin looked good (though the post-match assault kind of in hindsight took attention off him) drawing with Cody.


----------



## Mordecay

Death Rider said:


> So make hangman look weak going into a title match with a top star like jericho? This is why champions feel weak in wwe. You make your champions and challengers look strong so they mean something especially babyfaces.
> 
> For example the booking of your favs the iiconics is the exact opposite of how to build a champion. Never around, when around losing all the time. Iiconics should be picking up wins via cheating instead they look like jokes. Same with rollins as wwe champion years ago losing all the time or when jinder randomly became wwe champion.
> 
> Also you can look good in defeat. Private party did and now I am invested in them. Darby allin looked good (though the post-match assault kind of in hindsight took attention off him) drawing with Cody.


If you can look good in defeat why aren't booking themselves to lose more then? They are established names, they can afford to lose once.


----------



## rbl85

Mordecay said:


> I give you CD losing to CIMA, but in the tag match SCU didn't got pinned, PP did. They could easily have done with Hangman at the 4 way and book the winner against Hangman at this show. Also, Okada doesn't count, he is fucking Okada, he doesn't even lose in NJPW, he is not coming to do a job to Marty Scurll. *Until the Elite actually book themselves to lose more matches I will have my doubts.*


This is so stupid XD

They will loose if it's the good thing to do storywise. They're not going to loose because they won the previous match or the 4 previous matches….

What you want is called 50/50 booking


----------



## Death Rider

Mordecay said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So make hangman look weak going into a title match with a top star like jericho? This is why champions feel weak in wwe. You make your champions and challengers look strong so they mean something especially babyfaces.
> 
> For example the booking of your favs the iiconics is the exact opposite of how to build a champion. Never around, when around losing all the time. Iiconics should be picking up wins via cheating instead they look like jokes. Same with rollins as wwe champion years ago losing all the time or when jinder randomly became wwe champion.
> 
> Also you can look good in defeat. Private party did and now I am invested in them. Darby allin looked good (though the post-match assault kind of in hindsight took attention off him) drawing with Cody.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can look good in defeat why aren't booking themselves to lose more then? They are established names, they can afford to lose once.
Click to expand...

There has been 3 matches. Omega lost at the first show. And again they all have matches at the next show so them winning makes sense. They have even said wins and losses matter e.g. Not losing before big matches. Also bucks probably would have lost a DON if AAA did not want the change to happen in Mexico. 

It feels like you hate them and are judging way too quickly when all of their wins make sense. :draper2


----------



## Mordecay

Death Rider said:


> There has been 3 matches. Omega lost at the first show. And again they all have matches at the next show so them winning makes sense. They have even said wins and losses matter e.g. Not losing before big matches. Also bucks probably would have lost a DON if AAA did not want the change to happen in Mexico.
> 
> It feels like you hate them and are judging way too quickly when all of their wins make sense. :draper2


Sorry if not giving them a free pass is "hating them"

FFS First they said that they didn't do a time limit draw between PAC and Hangman because they were against time limit draws... then the next show they have a time limit draw, so I guess the issue wasn't the time limit draw, but Hangman losing.


----------



## Tilon

You'd think that people would at least wait more than 2 shows to see how the storytelling plays out before demanding the Elite start losing all the time just to show they lose.

Stories and excitement put butts in the seats. Not 50/50 booking.


----------



## Death Rider

Mordecay said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been 3 matches. Omega lost at the first show. And again they all have matches at the next show so them winning makes sense. They have even said wins and losses matter e.g. Not losing before big matches. Also bucks probably would have lost a DON if AAA did not want the change to happen in Mexico.
> 
> It feels like you hate them and are judging way too quickly when all of their wins make sense. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if not giving them a free pass is "hating them"
> 
> FFS First they said that they didn't do a time limit draw between PAC and Hangman because they were against time limit draws... then the next show they have a time limit draw, so I guess the issue wasn't the time limit draw, but Hangman losing.
Click to expand...

Expect that is what your criticisms come across as mostly. Especially page winning the 4 way. He is going into a title match with a legend of the business so needs to look strong. Anyone else winning is dumb. Would I have him as the person facing jericho? No but now he is you make him look strong. 50/50 booking is a massive problem with wwe yet you want it here. Top stars should only lose if there is a reason, not because you think they should lose once in a while when they have had 3 shows. 

I agree with that part being silly of them but doing time limit draw would have led to a triple threat and it seems like they wanted a 1 vs 1 for the first aew title match.


----------



## rbl85

Mordecay booking a wrestling company :

"so A beat B last week so this week B is going to beat A then A is going to win again and after that B beat A again. To finish we will have a rubber match between A and B"


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Mordecay said:


> Hangman could have gone without beating Janela at All In or winning the Casino Battle Royal or even losing without getting pinned in 4 way
> 
> The Bucks could have lost the 6 man tag at All in or at Fyter Fest
> 
> Not saying that they should have lost all of those, but maybe one or two of those. I guess putting over people is too damn hard


Janela was a nobody who only was in the match because of the Hangman/Joey Ryan storyline on BTE. The Title opportunity for the CBR came about because Pac dropped out. The winner of Pac/Hangman was probably going to go fight for the title. With Pac/Omega as the title match. Pac dropped out because he probably wasn't going to win the title while still holding the Dragon Gate title and that didn't work for them. Add the stip to the CBR, add Hangman as the Joker and have him win but set up a feud with MJF (who was probably going to win the CBR) and have something high profile feud since Hangman isn't going to win the belt. Jericho wins the title instead of Omega, which is the better choice honestly, and Mox feuds with Omega instead of Jericho. Pac screwed up a lot of potential storylines to be honest. I do agree about the 4way though. MJF should have won as an I'm sorry for the CBR.

As for the 6man tag at All-In, look who was in the match, The Bucks, Ibushi, Rey Mysterio, Rey Fenix, and Bandido. 5 of those guys are some of the best in the world and the other is a nobody there to take the pin, Bandido. The tag match at Fyter Fest, again 5 of the best wrestlers in the world and one who is a last min fill in, Laredo Kid. 1st Kenny gets a win after losing to Jericho so he doesn't look weak. 2nd Kid replaced Pac telegraphing the Pac/Omega title match at All Out. I got no problem with this booking.

Of course this is 100% speculation on my part but I'm just reading the tea leaves between the lines and educationally guessing.

Edit: man I wish it didn't take me so long to write this shit I missed so much convo


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I agree that the Young Bucks should've lost at All In to balance things out more. It was an exhibition match with no stakes on the line. It could've been a showing of good faith to the rest of the talent. At the very least they could've given Ibushi the pinfall lol. Every match needs to be judged on its own merits though. Top guys like Kenny and Moxley shouldn't be jobbing to guys just to hit some quota. You gotta protect the Bucks too ofc but again, losing at All In instead of going over in the main event would've set a better tone.


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been 3 matches. Omega lost at the first show. And again they all have matches at the next show so them winning makes sense. They have even said wins and losses matter e.g. Not losing before big matches. Also bucks probably would have lost a DON if AAA did not want the change to happen in Mexico.
> 
> It feels like you hate them and are judging way too quickly when all of their wins make sense. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if not giving them a free pass is "hating them"
> 
> FFS First they said that they didn't do a time limit draw between PAC and Hangman because they were against time limit draws... then the next show they have a time limit draw, so I guess the issue wasn't the time limit draw, but Hangman losing.
Click to expand...

 because DON is an actual ppv and fyter fest isnt so they can afford shit like time draw on fyter fest because it is FREE. The ideology is that people dont pay 50$ for a ppv just to see a match ends in dq or time draw, fyter fest isnt a ppv.


----------



## Jman55

Mordecay said:


> Sorry if not giving them a free pass is "hating them"
> 
> FFS First they said that they didn't do a time limit draw between PAC and Hangman because they were against time limit draws... then the next show they have a time limit draw, so I guess the issue wasn't the time limit draw, but Hangman losing.


Wasn't the issue with PAC that he was going to beat Hangman but lose to Omega later on before the issues between them and Dragon Gate over said loss to Omega happened and it fucked up their plans? (this was the report anyway from what I remember)

And sure they shouldn't be given a free pass but the only ones that really could be argued against are the all in main event (cause it didn't matter who won there since it was just there so they could have eaten the loss) Hangman getting the title shot in the first place and maybe young bucks vs Lucha Bros (though that was more likely a AAA decision given the Lucha Bros ended up getting the titles back anyway in Mexico)

Every other result made sense in the grand scheme of things. Obviously if it becomes more of a trend as events go on you have a right to complain then and being worried they might do that is valid. But acting like they already are when nearly every victory the elite got made sense is a bit off.


----------



## RiverFenix

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I agree that the Young Bucks should've lost at All In to balance things out more. It was an exhibition match with no stakes on the line. It could've been a showing of good faith to the rest of the talent. At the very least they could've given Ibushi the pinfall lol. Every match needs to be judged on its own merits though. Top guys like Kenny and Moxley shouldn't be jobbing to guys just to hit some quota. You gotta protect the Bucks too ofc but again, losing at All In instead of going over in the main event would've set a better tone.


All In was a one off event with no long term booking plans necessary. Considering they were putting up the money they were going to put over their "brand" at the event. 

DoN they won because AAA wanted Lucha Bros to win the their titles back on an AAA show. 

So basically the whole grounds for argument is Bucks and Kenny should have lost at Fyterfest. But Lucha Bros won most recently and having a two match winning streak hurts the overall feud and more importantly Kenny Omega lost to Jericho at DoN and probably loses to Mox at All Out. Omega winning the 6-man tag and then beating Cima - yeah he needs those wins. 

(Omega lost to Don Callis prior to DoN for crying out loud - he's not worried about wins and losses as much as he should be given he's largely an unknown to NA fans).

And Cody Rhodes should have lost to Goldust, debuting Darby Allin or Shawn Spears now? With Mox, Omega, Jericho all booked who could Cody be booked to lose against that makes a lick of sense given his position in the company and on the card.


----------



## Chan Hung

Here's the way I see it and this is for regulars and for newbies I would suggest we give it until the TV tapings and allow a few weeks for things to progress and then make a real judgment on the product ...just my opinion... I'm also new to most of this talent aside from Jericho Cody Dustin a d Moxley.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> All In was a one off event with no long term booking plans necessary. Considering they were putting up the money they were going to put over their "brand" at the event.
> 
> DoN they won because AAA wanted Lucha Bros to win the their titles back on an AAA show.
> 
> So basically the whole grounds for argument is Bucks and Kenny should have lost at Fyterfest. But Lucha Bros won most recently and having a two match winning streak hurts the overall feud and more importantly Kenny Omega lost to Jericho at DoN and probably loses to Mox at All Out. Omega winning the 6-man tag and then beating Cima - yeah he needs those wins.
> 
> (Omega lost to Don Callis prior to DoN for crying out loud - he's not worried about wins and losses as much as he should be given he's largely an unknown to NA fans).
> 
> And Cody Rhodes should have lost to Goldust, debuting Darby Allin or Shawn Spears now? With Mox, Omega, Jericho all booked who could Cody be booked to lose against that makes a lick of sense given his position in the company and on the card.


It's a bad look to put yourself over in the main event of your first show no matter how you slice it. They might not have known they'd get Khan to back them up but they admitted that they planned to host more shows in the future even if it was just an annual event. I don't know why you're bringing up all these other matches when I only cited the one that I disagreed with and said every match needs to be judged on its own merits. I was against Kenny losing to Callis too. I never said he was overly concerned with wins and losses.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

..... fookin hell

This section used to be the most positive place on the forum

Now its just overrun with humongous **********

Ps> if you think i’m talking about you.... i most likely am


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

God forbid a place isn't a circle-jerk 24/7. I've noticed a pretty childish response to any criticism AEW have gotten since Fyter Fest. Not just towards obvious trolls like Phee either. Apparently you can't have any issues without being a WWE shill in disguise or something. I have faith in AEW going forward. Doesn't mean there aren't any flaws or concerns to point out.


----------



## Desecrated

Wins and losses currently are too insignificant to matter. They'll set up your next match but there's no title in play for anyone. Whoever the Lucha Bros face below the Bucks, they are likely to win (Smash Bros or Best Friends most likely). I'd also wager that if they stay as a team going forward, they are 100% the first champions and will get the showcase matches. As for Omega, him going over the guy not signed to a deal going into his announced matches with CIMA & Moxley is within reason. Omega is 100% losing to Moxley. Getting two pinfall victories to counterbalance his two defeats is again within reason. Gives him the pick of the litter for most-All Out plans.

None of the 'starting fathers' have reason to lose currently. They are the draws and who people are paying to watch.


----------



## Shaun_27

Dustin Rhodes has done more to sell DON and FFTF to me than anyone else :clap


----------



## Raye

New Road To episode tonight at 6:05 PM est. Hopefully we get a match or 2 announced considering how close we are to the damn thing.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

As far as the elite winning it makes sense they are basically the only maineventers they have ( after all Shawn spears is pretty high on the card). I am shocked though that the lucha brothers are the one being sacrificed to make the young bucks look good. I would like for them to have at least split the matches and lucha brother win one of the two. I hope they don’t cross paths again for a long long while. Have the young bucks fued with the dark order and lucha brothers fued with private party, or hager and angelico


----------



## Arktik

I have been a pretty vocal critic of AEW so far and even I think the particular critique of the Elite winning too much is ridiculous. To start they are being portrayed as main event guys in the promotion and main event stars SHOULD be winning a very high percentage of their matches. Secondly, they have had two shows as a promotion. If we are two years down the road and the Elite have won say 99 out of every 100 matches they have to the detriment of everyone else then we can have this discussion.


----------



## patpat

Shaun_27 said:


> Dustin Rhodes has done more to sell DON and FFTF to me than anyone else <img src="http://i.imgur.com/r4mH5hF.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Clap" class="inlineimg" />


 his promo set the done very fast , he isnt gonna take any of the young bucks' bullshit. He is gonna bodyslma them to death. These guys can tell a story and put people over. They know a margin of wrestling fans hate young buck's style and they are gonna use this to get dustin over as a badass 
Wrestling 101


----------



## patpat

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> As far as the elite winning it makes sense they are basically the only maineventers they have ( after all Shawn spears is pretty high on the card). I am shocked though that the lucha brothers are the one being sacrificed to make the young bucks look good. I would like for them to have at least split the matches and lucha brother win one of the two. I hope they don’t cross paths again for a long long while. Have the young bucks fued with the dark order and lucha brothers fued with private party, or hager and angelico


 the lucha bros wod have won if AAA didnt make the call. Because the bros winning the title back in their town is much better. 

Also wtf is wrong with this ace? Everyone complain about "why are you criticising arw you are a shill" and on the other side people complain about the fact that other people complain on their complaint? 
Tf? It's a forum you post your ideas,messages and critics and people reply , this whole wwe shill etc etc is ridiculously childish. That's why I am not hard into wrestling forums, adults acting like kids isnt it guys. And people complaing about the lack of positivity isnt better, if you cant accept the fact that not everyone is fapping together in a rainbow circle while chanting cody then find a safe space. Geez


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I heard a little bird tweet that Shida and Kenny are an item
> 
> Not that it is news or anything - just interesting to note


I heard they were years ago during his DDT run, maybe they still are. I wouldn't be shocked as both as massive geeks about MCU and Video games, they seem perfect for each other. They are both very good at hiding it if they still are, I know in Japan any wrestling talent keep their love lives secret as fan's over there send death threats to wrestler's or their partners.


----------



## looper007

Raye said:


> I don't know about the others but Riho, Shida, and Yuka are on-board fully with AEW, so I don't see why you would need to hypothetically take away the joshi talent and list off only the Western talents.


No word yet on if Riho is signing full time, she's only on a contract for 5 PPV's and she sees if America and AEW suits her. Yuka, no word if she's full time as she's in the semi final of TJPW version of the New Japan Cup and they would have announced by now if she was going full time. So neither of them are for sure full time roster members yet.

Shida is the only one.

Remember theirs the Joshi division that's happening too, so it's going to be apart from the women's division I assume. That's why I placed them apart.


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the others but Riho, Shida, and Yuka are on-board fully with AEW, so I don't see why you would need to hypothetically take away the joshi talent and list off only the Western talents.
> 
> 
> 
> No word yet on if Riho is signing full time, she's only on a contract for 5 PPV's and she sees if America and AEW suits her. Yuka, no word if she's full time as she's in the semi final of TJPW version of the New Japan Cup and they would have announced by now if she was going full time. So neither of them are for sure full time roster members yet.
> 
> Shida is the only one.
> 
> Remember theirs the Joshi division that's happening too, so it's going to be apart from the women's division I assume. That's why I placed them apart.
Click to expand...

 i also heard riho was full and was moving. I dont remember where, but I remember reading it. 
Yuka was also trying to see if it fits her. I remember her saying on twitter she loved DON and she was all over it ( their crowd reaction certainly convinced her) and after fyter feat it was the same she loved it. ( she is even already doing political as she said on twitter she wants the ayayayaya song back<img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />) ( and after fyter fest I am 100% they ain't letting yuka go, her connection with the crowd is fantastic and her reaction was great.


----------



## V-Trigger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I heard a little bird tweet that Shida and Kenny are an item
> 
> Not that it is news or anything - just interesting to note


Well, she's moving to the U.S on the fall so it makes sense.


----------



## Raye

looper007 said:


> No word yet on if Riho is signing full time, she's only on a contract for 5 PPV's and she sees if America and AEW suits her. Yuka, no word if she's full time as she's in the semi final of TJPW version of the New Japan Cup and they would have announced by now if she was going full time. So neither of them are for sure full time roster members yet.
> 
> Shida is the only one.
> 
> Remember theirs the Joshi division that's happening too, so it's going to be apart from the women's division I assume. That's why I placed them apart.


Who said anything about a separate joshi division wtf lol that would make no sense. Also I read that Riho is on board full-time post-DON and she's moving to the US and Yuka absolutely loved DON and she seems fully on board.


----------



## patpat

Raye said:


> looper007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No word yet on if Riho is signing full time, she's only on a contract for 5 PPV's and she sees if America and AEW suits her. Yuka, no word if she's full time as she's in the semi final of TJPW version of the New Japan Cup and they would have announced by now if she was going full time. So neither of them are for sure full time roster members yet.
> 
> Shida is the only one.
> 
> Remember theirs the Joshi division that's happening too, so it's going to be apart from the women's division I assume. That's why I placed them apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about a separate joshi division wtf lol that would make no sense. Also I read that Riho is on board full-time post-DON and she's moving to the US and Yuka absolutely loved DON and she seems fully on board.
Click to expand...

 yes I did read the same thing I dont remember where tho. 
And no I dont think there will be a joshi division, they will be in the women division lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

BulletClubFangirl said:


> God forbid a place isn't a circle-jerk 24/7. I've noticed a pretty childish response to any criticism AEW have gotten since Fyter Fest. Not just towards obvious trolls like Phee either. Apparently you can't have any issues without being a WWE shill in disguise or something. I have faith in AEW going forward. Doesn't mean there aren't any flaws or concerns to point out.


I think it’s a matter of how people come across. There _seems_ to be a lot of ‘bad shit on the pre-show means the whole thing sucks’. Whether people mean it or not, they come across like one misstep and the whole company is already in the shitter, made worse by a lot of them tending to confuse stuff they don’t like with missteps. Get over it, people, not everything they do is gonna be a hit with everybody. 

The Fyter Fest pre-show took a lot of chances. All the backstage segments were spoofing Fyre Festival, which a lot of people didn’t get (myself included). A LOT of stuff throughout the whole show that many of us are calling silly were pokes at the gaming convention and gaming geeks. It was all especially riskier because it was only their second show. 

I understand why some people are down on the company, fearing that that second show might be indicative of how all their shows will be. Like any good developing story line, people need to sit back and let it all play out. These guys have been pretty clever as far as a lot of what they’re doing is part of both short- and long-term story and character development. People just need to be patient and see where it’s all going. 

And ffs it’s just wrestling, kids, let’s not take it all so seriously.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just ordered FFTF on Fite - was £13 on a UK account

This is gonna be a goodie

Edit: oh - i got this code too. Don’t know if this gives me free credit or you free credit - od6pv4v


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> BulletClubFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid a place isn't a circle-jerk 24/7. I've noticed a pretty childish response to any criticism AEW have gotten since Fyter Fest. Not just towards obvious trolls like Phee either. Apparently you can't have any issues without being a WWE shill in disguise or something. I have faith in AEW going forward. Doesn't mean there aren't any flaws or concerns to point out.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it’s a matter of how people come across. There _seems[/] to be a lot of ‘bad shit on the pre-show means the whole thing sucks’. Whether people mean it or not, they come across like one misstep and the whole company is already in the shitter, made worse by a lot of them tending to confuse stuff they don’t like with missteps. Get over it, people, not everything they do is gonna be a hit with everybody.
> 
> The Fyter Fest pre-show took a lot of chances. All the backstage segments were spoofing Fyre Festival, which a lot of people didn’t get (myself included). A LOT of stuff throughout the whole show that many of us are calling silly were pokes at the gaming convention and gaming geeks. It was all especially riskier because it was only their second show.
> 
> I understand why some people are down on the company, fearing that that second show might be indicative of how all their shows will be. Like any good developing story line, people need to sit back and let it all play out. These guys have been pretty clever as far as a lot of what they’re doing is part of both short- and long-term story and character development. People just need to be patient and see where it’s all going.
> 
> And ffs it’s just wrestling, kids, let’s not take it all so seriously._
Click to expand...

_
*just responding to the last part of your message. 
Yep, maybe it will fail or maybe just maybe they will indeed catch some part of the videogame community. I mean I stopped playing expert when I was sperging everywhere how All out wouldn't sell out fast because this and that and they didnt advertised it correctly. And I was fundamentally wrong. So I decided that maybe those guys arent dumb and know what they are doing when it comes to business. As for the fyre fest/fyter fest thing, you just have to read one wikipedia line and you can understand most jokes. Like kenny running everywhere in the preshow, the tent, and all of that. 
As for the videogame thing, I mean....all the promos of the show were on manga/geek/videogames.....even if you dont know it rings some bells. Also the fact that there was CEO written pretty much everywhere lol_


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## rbl85

Ooh Brandi….

Fucking ninja onions.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> Ooh Brandi….
> 
> Fucking ninja onions.


 what happened? I skipped that part lol. The rest of the video was top notch tho. 
The buy in preshow is gonna be an absolute train wreck of a match fuck.
Also mjf is sooo soooooo soooooo gonna stab spears in the back it's not even funny <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
I guess the next episode will be where we see the young bucks and rhodes brothers. This one felt like a recap of fyter fest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Great.... now I care about a f’kn Brandi match of all people >:-(



And yeah - no way that pre-show match goes off without a hitch

Allin, Havoc, Janela all on the same side? They’re gonna kill each other

Ditto for MJF / spears


----------



## V-Trigger

Those videos keep getting better and better. Awesome stuff.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Strange.... video has been removed.... mmmmm


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Fyter Fest recap was really cool to see. Really showed how much of a good event it was, even with the slight cons.

I could do without the political pandering from this video. Shouldn't have gone longer than it did.

Loved the video, regardless. Spears is really coming off as a devious bastard. They are going to milk that chairshot for all that it is worth and they should. Controversy creates cash. Also Allin/Janela/Havoc v. Spears/MJF/Guevara should be a fun pre-show match. It'll be interesting to see how MJF and Spears co-exist, if they even do at all, judging by the video.

I liked the Brandi perspective on this video as well. AEW has done a fabulous job of using these video perspectives and getting the characters of their talent over. Now you know why Brandi wants to wrestle and why she has to not give up. Granted, I don't need to see Brandi wrestle but now I can be more sympathetic as to why.

Overall, a good Road To once again.


----------



## patpat

I skipped the brandi part because I thought it would sucm....but people say it's good and now the video is deleted.

The amount of swearing between shawn spears and mjf was off the chart, and somehow beeping it makes it even cooler for some reason:lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wonder if they’re changing the buy-in match now

Nothing was wrong with the video - so, either a change or an addition

Edit: while we wait, we might as well appreciate heat lord MJF going crazy again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146481732214022145


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

patpat said:


> I skipped the brandi part because I thought it would sucm....but people say it's good and now the video is deleted.
> 
> The amount of swearing between shawn spears and mjf was off the chart, and somehow beeping it makes it even cooler for some reason:lol


The Brandi part was really good. Came off very natural and sympathetic. As much as I don't need to see her wrestle, it's hard not to support her in her match with Allie now when she talks about overthinking things and disappointing her close family. It's those type of videos that build emotional investment into characters as a viewer. This type of element they need to bring over to the TNT show, IMO.

The small bit between Spears and MJF was great because it came off as natural with their swearing. It didn't come off as forced or unnatural. That's how two angry men would interact with each other.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wait, did I miss something? Did they release a new "Road To" video? I'm not seeing it on Youtube.


----------



## patpat

WINNING said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped the brandi part because I thought it would sucm....but people say it's good and now the video is deleted.
> 
> The amount of swearing between shawn spears and mjf was off the chart, and somehow beeping it makes it even cooler for some reason<img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> The Brandi part was really good. Came off very natural and sympathetic. As much as I don't need to see her wrestle, it's hard not to support her in her match with Allie now when she talks about overthinking things and disappointing her close family. It's those type of videos that build emotional investment into characters as a viewer. This type of element they need to bring over to the TNT show, IMO.
> 
> The small bit between Spears and MJF was great because it came off as natural with their swearing. It didn't come off as forced or unnatural. That's how two angry men would interact with each other.
Click to expand...

 the shawn spear/mjf was basically "********* you *********" "yeah and you *******" for some reason beeping the swearing makes it even edgier because it reinforce the "breaking the rule" side of the thing. 
Also crap, I didnt watch the brandi part. I am unlucky as hell. Yeah I think that's what they will bring us on TNT, that's what tony khan said too. 
You know the Rhodes vs young bucks + jericho video is gonna be one memorable shit tho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Wait, did I miss something? Did they release a new "Road To" video? I'm not seeing it on Youtube.


They removed it shortly after

No news on why - if they post it again and there is anything different, i will post it here


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> Wait, did I miss something? Did they release a new "Road To" video? I'm not seeing it on Youtube.



The video was removed


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Wait, did I miss something? Did they release a new "Road To" video? I'm not seeing it on Youtube.


 they uploaded and deleted the video lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

They just took it down after loading it about 40 minutes ago. I assume they'll either add or remove something that wasn't supposed to be there.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I guess someone probably fucked up the graphic for the Janela/Havoc/Darby/MJF/Spears/Guevara match and made it look like it was a six man tag and not a six way like it was supposed to.


----------



## patpat

The graphic is still the same for the 6 way/6 tag 
I guess we will wait to see the card announcement to make it clear


----------



## RiverFenix

Fyterfest montage bit was top notch. 

I think it's a six way match vs a 3 vs 3 tag match, but I can understand the graphic could cause confusion. No way would MJF and Spears team up - even if forced together. I think the storyline will be MJF goes after Spears, but only as long as it doesn't hurt his chance to win ad might even work with him in spots. 

You can see the seat of the chair deform instantly on the chair shot - the seat was gimmicked, but the back rest caught Cody and sliced him open. 

Timing of Spears being walked out and MJF still in the back - does that make sense timing wise? Wouldn't MJF be in the ring at that point? 

Brandi's segment was good, a bit long for what is otherwise a nothing match. Maybe this montage could have been saved for a bigger match/bigger moment. I don't know.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fyterfest montage bit was top notch.
> 
> I think it's a six way match vs a 3 vs 3 tag match, but I can understand the graphic could cause confusion.
> 
> You can see the seat of the chair deform instantly on the chair shot - the seat was gimmicked, but the back rest caught Cody and sliced him open.
> 
> Timing of Spears being walked out and MJF still in the back - does that make sense timing wise? Wouldn't MJF be in the ring at that point?
> 
> Brandi's segment was good, a bit long for what is otherwise a nothing match. Maybe this montage could have been saved for a bigger match/bigger moment. I don't know.


 yep i could automatically see the chair was gimmicked it deformed almost immediately and you can see the back hurting him. Sad tho 
As for the brandi segment, I think it is fitting. They needed to justify why she is in this match and they needed a strong justification so that it doesnt feel like "I am cody's wide lol" here she can tell her story and all. 
You know the next one with the bucks/Rhodes brothers and Jericho is gonna be up there!






Also I used to think the realisation of the video packages were what made it so strong, but no. It's the way the characters are presented, they present them like actual human being and they are genuine. Showing those videos of brandi doing the rink was cool. I immediately asked myself "duh why didnt she do that and came into wrestling( which is a much more uncertain domain)". The thing with brandi is that the stephanie mcmahon comparison is fast to come. So them outright presenting her like that and making her somewhat likeable ( despite her heelish things) is good.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I think they purposely did the slow motions to the chair shot to show it was a gimmicked chair so some of the "fake outrage" can finally die down (which it already has anyways).

Either way, I liked it. Got people talking one way or another and will be the catalyst to the Cody/Spears feud.


----------



## Tilon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> You can see the seat of the chair deform instantly on the chair shot - the seat was gimmicked, but the back rest caught Cody and sliced him open.


I'd like an apology from all the screechers who gave this company so much bad publicity so early in their time. That shot was awesome and a little mistake happened.

And it got treated like the second coming of Chris Benoit.

Overreaction is becoming too common these days. Outrage is too encouraged.

Whatever happened to prudence, temperance, and wisdom?


----------



## Chan Hung

Well all elite wrestling has always been known to have good promos and this is yet another one example of that I think they're doing a great job and you're going to see progression and great things on television I guarantee it


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Tilon said:


> I'd like an apology from all the screechers who gave this company so much bad publicity so early in their time. That shot was awesome and a little mistake happened.
> 
> And it got treated like the second coming of Chris Benoit.
> 
> Overreaction is becoming too common these days. Outrage is too encouraged.
> 
> Whatever happened to prudence, temperance, and wisdom?


Expecting the wrestling fans to use common sense and logic rather than immediate emotional reaction and furor in 2019?

That was your first mistake.

Now I definitely wish The Bucks didn't blurt out it was gimmicked. The outrage lasted two days at best. What a non factor it was.


----------



## Tilon

WINNING said:


> Expecting the wrestling fans to use common sense and logic rather than immediate emotional reaction and furor in 2019?
> 
> That was your first mistake.
> 
> Now I definitely wish The Bucks didn't blurt out it was gimmicked. The outrage lasted two days at best. What a non factor it was.


I've got a feeling that these guys realize how easy to manipulate the American fanbase is and utilize it to craft a great story that surprises the shit out of them and gets them to realize there's more to wrestling. There's so many E-Drones these days, to be expected.

But that requires a slow burn. I've got the feeling we're in the middle of it...


----------



## Mordecay

If they are really gonna make Spears and MJF team up, especially after what happened to Cody and the bit where they were yelling at each other, well that's just dumb


----------



## Tilon

Mordecay said:


> If they are really gonna make Spears and MJF team up, especially after what happened to Cody and the bit where they were yelling at each other, well that's just dumb


Unless MJF turning on Spears is part of the story of the match of course.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mordecay said:


> If they are really gonna make Spears and MJF team up, especially after what happened to Cody and the bit where they were yelling at each other, well that's just dumb


Kayfabe-wise who is the match maker? Who would be he "they" in your question? Is it a faceless AEW front office person making the matches, is it Cody?


----------



## Chrome

Mordecay said:


> If they are really gonna make Spears and MJF team up, especially after what happened to Cody and the bit where they were yelling at each other, well that's just dumb


I think it's a 6-way match, they just made the graphic weird into making it look like a 6-man tag match.


----------



## patpat

Mjf is having an heart attack over the internet about being paired with shawn spear :lol 
I td people the wrestlers dont boon their own match. Spear and mjf can hate eat others if the company decide to pair them they have to. Now it's about will they play it like a good well written angle ? The story is what's important, at least for me


----------



## Corey

It would make a lot more sense if the match is a 6-way but I'm fine if it's a 6 man tag as well. MJF and Spears trying to coexist would be interesting.

Also that bit was Brandi was excellent.


----------



## Desecrated

If they are tagging, it's perfect. Sure, WWE scuffs that type of dynamic up hence why people might be paranoid. But MJF and Spears are going to be super protected so if it is a tag match, I think the dynamic makes that match a must-watch.


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> If they are really gonna make Spears and MJF team up, especially after what happened to Cody and the bit where they were yelling at each other, well that's just dumb


 I will make this simple, when you dont like your coworker, do you think your boss gives a shit about your personal feelings to pair you together? 
Exactly, now in wrestling. With some rare exception, the wrestlers dont book the March. The company does, so mjf and spears hating each others isnt aew's match makers problems, people dont need to be friends to be paired together.in fact look at both team, it's your basic heel vs face match, But it comes that two heels actually hate each others.this is literally proving why the "all heel loves each others" mentality wont come to play. They are character before being stereotypes
Also pairing some people that are in a rivalry together is a plot device to develop the story without having them fight each others before the ppv.


----------



## TD Stinger

Look, I'm obviously going to be in the minority on this subject but if people are going to keep bringing it up, so will I. I'm still going to give them shit for that chair shot, on multiple levels.

Here's the thing, they did purely for the shock of an unprotected chair shot. So even if you take out the "how could you do that!" element of it, it still looks BS. Why? Because Cody had 2-3 seconds to see Spears swing a chair at his head and get his hands ups.

Because in any real fight, if someone is swinging something at your head, you get your hands up. But Cody fucking leaned into the shot. So it was clear as day what they were doing. And they did it for shock value. So purely from an execution stand point, it sucked. And before you anyone says it, I don't care how big of a pop it got. When I see someone clear as day lean into a chair shot, any semblance of realism goes out the window. 

And despite their efforts, something still goes wrong. Cody still got hurt because of it, and it could have been worse for all we know. And afterwards, you had everyone from Tony and The Bucks having to explain what really happened. So now if they ever tried to do a moment like that again, which they shouldn't, it's going to look bush league because now we know the secrets.

And at the end of the day, I don't care if it was gimmicked. You do not need an unprotected chair shot to the head to sell me on this feud especially when you execute it so poorly and make it so obvious what you're trying to do and play on an element in wrestling and more importantly in sports that doesn't need to be played up on. It's something that's unneeded and something I don't care to see.

And I feel I have to keep saying this because you now have people looking down on people for simply saying they don't want to see something like that. Like, again, I don't care if the chair was gimmicked. I don't care if Cody wasn't in as much danger as we initially thought he could have been. I don't want to see something like that. And even If I was more open to it, I'd still call them out for how poorly it was executed.



Now, all of that out the way. The idea of a 6 Man Tag is interesting and MJF and Spears trying to co exist would make for fun dynamic that would eventually implode. And Allin, Havoc, and Janela teaming up after the thread I mean.....destiny bitches.

The Brandi promo was interesting. It's not a tragic sob story by any means but it's something that any person can relate to. The idea that you perform great when there's no pressure but crash and burn in the big moments. Does it make me any more interested in her as a wrestler? Can't say it does, but even still, learning more about these men and women is never a bad thing.


----------



## Raye

The Brandi part of the video was perfect... imagine being able to do in like 4 minutes for Brandi Rhodes on YouTube, what WWE can't do across several episodes on live, national television for Nikki Cross. I'm sold on Brandi and the Brandi/Allie match.


----------



## Bosnian21

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wonder if they’re changing the buy-in match now
> 
> Nothing was wrong with the video - so, either a change or an addition
> 
> Edit: while we wait, we might as well appreciate heat lord MJF going crazy again
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146481732214022145


Do you know which Selena MJF is referring to in this tweet? Selina de la Renta? I don’t know the context of this lol.


----------



## patpat

Oh I actually never thought of the chairshot segment from a pure kayfabe analysis, in fact its true. Cody should have put his hands since he could basically see it. 
The chair shot was a shit idea from cody, most times his idea are bright and I understand he is old school but he needs to tone it down. But I am confident after Khan's comment that the headshot wont be a thing again. ( unlike a lot the fact that they explained the chair was gimmicked dirnt bother me the least, I know game of throne and Avengers endgame were full of special effect and fake. I dont give a crap about this side of things. ). 
That segment didnt really need the unprotected headshot, cody could have put his hands.


----------



## RapShepard

The Brandi shit was just lame. Like boo fucking hoo you were a choker as an ice skater. Then it's like no you're not one of the models that adapted to really working. Trish is an example of that, hell she's not even Michelle McCool decent yet. It was filmed well and I get where they were going. But trying to get her sympathy just seems silly.


----------



## Raye

RapShepard said:


> The Brandi shit was just lame. Like boo fucking hoo you were a choker as an ice skater. Then it's like no you're not one of the models that adapted to really working. Trish is an example of that, hell she's not even Michelle McCool decent yet. It was filmed well and I get where they were going. But trying to get her sympathy just seems silly.


I think you either hate Brandi too much or you're heartless


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> I think you either hate Brandi too much or you're heartless


I don't hate her it just a ridiculous way to sell her. She's the wife of one the EVPs and is the company's chief branding officer. I'm supposed to feel sympathy because she cried? Because she used to choke in ice skating matches? Either play her up as the heel who abuses her power. Or at least lie to me about how tragic her childhood was. 

Hell even really dig into why she needed wrestling when she got in the business. But no her crying about ice skating isn't cutting it. I mean hell we had Darby talking about his drunk uncle picked him crashed and died, and not a tear was she'd. But Brandi thinking of her teenage ice skating chokes is supposed to be a tear jerker "you can do it girl" moment.


----------



## Desecrated

I gotta agree with Rap. Brandi's story when you put some context into it (ice skating is a fairly high-middle to high class hobby too) doesn't come across appealing to me. Sure, failure due to some problems with your psyche is a feeling most have. But it's similar to if Stephanie McMahon told a sad story about not getting a summer job at NBC shadowing an executive. She's in a position most would acknowledge as privileged and perhaps even underqualified for considering the revenue AEW is likely to bring in over the next 12 months and the length of her resume. 

She's a killer heel in making but I guess they don't want to promote them as a face-heel couple (her & Cody). Mixed vibes 'n all.


----------



## El Grappleador

We've got the first fight for the Buy-In:

Six Man Tag Team Match:
Darby Allin, Jimmy Havoc & Joey Janela
VS
Sammy Guevara, MJF & Shawn Spears.


----------



## RapShepard

Desecrated said:


> I gotta agree with Rap. Brandi's story when you put some context into it (ice skating is a fairly high-middle to high class hobby too) doesn't come across appealing to me. Sure, failure due to some problems with your psyche is a feeling most have. But it's similar to if Stephanie McMahon told a sad story about not getting a summer job at NBC shadowing an executive. She's in a position most would acknowledge as privileged and perhaps even underqualified for considering the revenue AEW is likely to bring in over the next 12 months and the length of her resume.
> 
> She's a killer heel in making but I guess they don't want to promote them as a face-heel couple (her & Cody). Mixed vibes 'n all.


It's pretty much the 1st world problems meme come to life, but played seriously. Hopefully though it's them knowing that story isn't exactly relatable babyface stuff and they're using it so she can swerve and have Kong or whoever help her like people are predicting. Because if there's no swerve that was a weird story to go with.



El Grappleador said:


> We've got the first fight for the Buy-In:
> 
> Six Man Tag Team Match:
> Darby Allin, Jimmy Havoc & Joey Janela
> VS
> Sammy Guevara, MJF & Shawn Spears.


So what teammates implode first? MJF and Spears over Cody or Darby and Janella fight over who's going to one up who with the attention seeking


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> Desecrated said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta agree with Rap. Brandi's story when you put some context into it (ice skating is a fairly high-middle to high class hobby too) doesn't come across appealing to me. Sure, failure due to some problems with your psyche is a feeling most have. But it's similar to if Stephanie McMahon told a sad story about not getting a summer job at NBC shadowing an executive. She's in a position most would acknowledge as privileged and perhaps even underqualified for considering the revenue AEW is likely to bring in over the next 12 months and the length of her resume.
> 
> She's a killer heel in making but I guess they don't want to promote them as a face-heel couple (her & Cody). Mixed vibes 'n all.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much the 1st world problems meme come to life, but played seriously. Hopefully though it's them knowing that story isn't exactly relatable babyface stuff and they're using it so she can swerve and have Kong or whoever help her like people are predicting. Because if there's no swerve that was a weird story to go with.
> 
> 
> 
> El Grappleador said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've got the first fight for the Buy-In:
> 
> Six Man Tag Team Match:
> Darby Allin, Jimmy Havoc & Joey Janela
> VS
> Sammy Guevara, MJF & Shawn Spears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what teammates implode first? MJF and Spears over Cody or Darby and Janella fight over who's going to one up who with the attention seeking
Click to expand...

Again, what tells us that we should all love her after that one? That's the point and I understand your point totally and it's TRUE to an extent. But lets see it from a down to earth perspective, what is pain? A subjective feeling related to the situation of a person. 
In other words, for someone who have to fight the whole day to get something to eat, brandi here comes off as....a spoiled brat that complains when she had it easier than most people. That's why when the children of rich people cry about their 1st world problems some people hate them more. 
On the other side, we gotta ask ourselves, just because our pain is greater, does that mean that the pain of the other people is less or sint on the same level? Again pain is a subjective experience, someone who has been living in the luxury experiences pain when he dosnt get the last I phone. Someone who lives in poverty would kill to even have a phone to begin with and struggle all the time. Does that mean that the struggle of the rich person is a "fake pain"? Doenst she still feels pain for her failure? (And also being a heel doesnt really change the narrative because heels can be portrayed as human being with insecurities and all. Because in real life bad guys arent cartoonish character who feel nothing and laugh in hahahaha mode lol) 
Now here is my point I think the brandi promo, is made to fit BOTH those narrative. The people who feel for her are right, and the people who like you think she comes off as childish and a cry baby are also right because others people experience worse. No one is wrong here and arguing it wont change because it's a situation that happens also in real life. For some it will kinda diminish her heel side and give more depth at least for her actions. But for others this will make her even more despicable. 

I fundamentally think that's how wrestling should be written, close to the real life, with a complexity and several level to read a story. 
Wrestling isnt dumb and charicatural it's as much of a medium to potray complexity and conflict as any other. Dont forget those guys come from njpw, where they tell stories with a nonsensical amount of details and attentions, over years, and with several degree of reading. I would give malone finger and say they know very wrll some people wont react well to it, and they will work them.
That was my take, sorry for the long paragraph lol


----------



## Chan Hung

That six man match looks pretty good...actually it should be on the main card is it on the buy-in???


----------



## dukenukem3do

Chan Hung said:


> That six man match looks pretty good...actually it should be on the main card is it on the buy-in???


I think its on the main card since it doesn't say buy in anymore


----------



## Chan Hung

dukenukem3do said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> That six man match looks pretty good...actually it should be on the main card is it on the buy-in???
> 
> 
> 
> I think its on the main card since it doesn't say buy in anymore
Click to expand...

Ok
:mark


----------



## Death Rider

MJF and tye being forced to team up is an odd choice. However looks like MJF has said he ain't happy about it on twitter.


----------



## MOX

So this is an out and out MJF face turn now, no? Interesting if so. Maybe they've noticed the amount of fans really enjoying him and are taking the opportunity to develop a few more layers to his character while the eyes are on him, before his heel schtick gets a bit old. :hmm:


----------



## Death Rider

MOX said:


> So this is an out and out MJF face turn now, no? Interesting if so. Maybe they've noticed the amount of fans really enjoying him and are taking the opportunity to develop a few more layers to his character while the eyes are on him, before his heel schtick gets a bit old. :hmm:


I highly doubt it. They may be adding layers but I am pretty sure he is still a heel.


----------



## Raye

Honestly I'm convinced some of you guys ruin wrestling for yourselves. You can't emotionally invest in Brandi even though she told a heartfelt story about never being able to show up when it mattered. Giving up on her dream because she didn't went to continuously fail her friends and family. How does her being privileged take away from that? Privileged people go through hardships too. You guys will really dig that deep to ruin something, come on.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

They're clearly doing the slow build to the eventual MJF/Cody feud by having MJF be "Cody's friend" looking out for him. Once he wins the World title or chases it, he'll betray Cody and become the top heel of the company. For now, he has to play the game and be outraged Spears beat him to the punch before he did. Thus, here we are.

I really don't see how people can't see how long term storytelling is being played effectively here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bosnian21 said:


> Do you know which Selena MJF is referring to in this tweet? Selina de la Renta? I don’t know the context of this lol.


Implied to be Selena Quintanilla-Pérez

Just like he said earlier last month that Prince was overrated 

Such a douche 



patpat said:


> Oh I actually never thought of the chairshot segment from a pure kayfabe analysis, in fact its true. Cody should have put his hands since he could basically see it.
> The chair shot was a shit idea from cody, most times his idea are bright and I understand he is old school but he needs to tone it down. But I am confident after Khan's comment that the headshot wont be a thing again. ( unlike a lot the fact that they explained the chair was gimmicked dirnt bother me the least, I know game of throne and Avengers endgame were full of special effect and fake. I dont give a crap about this side of things. ).
> That segment didnt really need the unprotected headshot, cody could have put his hands.


I always thought in his head it was ‘my friend is out here’

Which means, even if he saw him, he would not be expecting the chairshot


----------



## MOX

WINNING said:


> I really don't see how people can't see how long term storytelling is being played effectively here.


Because they've only had two shows maybe :shrug


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

MOX said:


> So this is an out and out MJF face turn now, no? Interesting if so. Maybe they've noticed the amount of fans really enjoying him and are taking the opportunity to develop a few more layers to his character while the eyes are on him, before his heel schtick gets a bit old.


Nah, just building up his eventual turn on his "mentor" Cody. I'll be interested to see if they can pull off the story without making Cody look like a WWE style idiot gullible babyface like Nikki Cross.


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> Honestly I'm convinced some of you guys ruin wrestling for yourselves. You can't emotionally invest in Brandi even though she told a heartfelt story about never being able to show up when it mattered. Giving up on her dream because she didn't went to continuously fail her friends and family. How does her being privileged take away from that? Privileged people go through hardships too. You guys will really dig that deep to ruin something, come on.


 Her crying because she choked when it mattered isn't a heartfelt story. Choking and not wanting to let folk down is a very relatable thing, doesn't mean it's something to emotionally invest in considering how irrelevant what she was talking about was. She's talking about losing ice skating matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

She’s going to swing this into ‘I won’t choke, I’ll do anything to win’ and get monster heat

But the monster heat does not happen, if you don’t buy in to the first part of her story - which most has it seems


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> Again, what tells us that we should all love her after that one? That's the point and I understand your point totally and it's TRUE to an extent. But lets see it from a down to earth perspective, what is pain? A subjective feeling related to the situation of a person.
> In other words, for someone who have to fight the whole day to get something to eat, brandi here comes off as....a spoiled brat that complains when she had it easier than most people. That's why when the children of rich people cry about their 1st world problems some people hate them more.
> On the other side, we gotta ask ourselves, just because our pain is greater, does that mean that the pain of the other people is less or sint on the same level? Again pain is a subjective experience, someone who has been living in the luxury experiences pain when he dosnt get the last I phone. Someone who lives in poverty would kill to even have a phone to begin with and struggle all the time. Does that mean that the struggle of the rich person is a "fake pain"? Doenst she still feels pain for her failure? (And also being a heel doesnt really change the narrative because heels can be portrayed as human being with insecurities and all. Because in real life bad guys arent cartoonish character who feel nothing and laugh in hahahaha mode lol)
> Now here is my point I think the brandi promo, is made to fit BOTH those narrative. The people who feel for her are right, and the people who like you think she comes off as childish and a cry baby are also right because others people experience worse. No one is wrong here and arguing it wont change because it's a situation that happens also in real life. For some it will kinda diminish her heel side and give more depth at least for her actions. But for others this will make her even more despicable.
> 
> I fundamentally think that's how wrestling should be written, close to the real life, with a complexity and several level to read a story.
> Wrestling isnt dumb and charicatural it's as much of a medium to potray complexity and conflict as any other. Dont forget those guys come from njpw, where they tell stories with a nonsensical amount of details and attentions, over years, and with several degree of reading. I would give malone finger and say they know very wrll some people wont react well to it, and they will work them.
> That was my take, sorry for the long paragraph lol


Pain is definitely relative I totally understand that. But for what that was right then and there, it was eye rolling for me. Swerve or not it's no harm no foul, but for me it's just a silly thing to be literally crying for face or heel, kayfabe or no kayfabe. 

But your post wasn't long.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what tells us that we should all love her after that one? That's the point and I understand your point totally and it's TRUE to an extent. But lets see it from a down to earth perspective, what is pain? A subjective feeling related to the situation of a person.
> In other words, for someone who have to fight the whole day to get something to eat, brandi here comes off as....a spoiled brat that complains when she had it easier than most people. That's why when the children of rich people cry about their 1st world problems some people hate them more.
> On the other side, we gotta ask ourselves, just because our pain is greater, does that mean that the pain of the other people is less or sint on the same level? Again pain is a subjective experience, someone who has been living in the luxury experiences pain when he dosnt get the last I phone. Someone who lives in poverty would kill to even have a phone to begin with and struggle all the time. Does that mean that the struggle of the rich person is a "fake pain"? Doenst she still feels pain for her failure? (And also being a heel doesnt really change the narrative because heels can be portrayed as human being with insecurities and all. Because in real life bad guys arent cartoonish character who feel nothing and laugh in hahahaha mode lol)
> Now here is my point I think the brandi promo, is made to fit BOTH those narrative. The people who feel for her are right, and the people who like you think she comes off as childish and a cry baby are also right because others people experience worse. No one is wrong here and arguing it wont change because it's a situation that happens also in real life. For some it will kinda diminish her heel side and give more depth at least for her actions. But for others this will make her even more despicable.
> 
> I fundamentally think that's how wrestling should be written, close to the real life, with a complexity and several level to read a story.
> Wrestling isnt dumb and charicatural it's as much of a medium to potray complexity and conflict as any other. Dont forget those guys come from njpw, where they tell stories with a nonsensical amount of details and attentions, over years, and with several degree of reading. I would give malone finger and say they know very wrll some people wont react well to it, and they will work them.
> That was my take, sorry for the long paragraph lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pain is definitely relative I totally understand that. But for what that was right then and there, it was eye rolling for me. Swerve or not it's no harm no foul, but for me it's just a silly thing to be literally crying for face or heel, kayfabe or no kayfabe.
> 
> But your post wasn't long.
Click to expand...

 trust me man in 2019 people cry for much less than that lol. 
For me it made the character kinda interesting, she is out there playing the big girl with cody but she is weak as fuck. Meaning her confidence comes more from being paired with cody than herself. It's a different kind of heel, I dont say no. 
Not everyone can be y2j or mjf. 
But I can see where you are coming from, in fact Darby allin didnt cry when he got it much worse, but I dont think darby allin ever cries....I don't think darby allin feels pain or has any emotion left at all 
?


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I always thought in his head it was ‘my friend is out here’
> 
> Which means, even if he saw him, he would not be expecting the chairshot


Exactly. I mean the timing was a bit off and there could have been a realization lag, but the point being Spears as far as we know hadn't shown any off camera animosity to Cody that would thus have him react to Spears as an enemy/threat. He's physically exhausted after a time limit match to boot - you're not as mentally fresh or physically quick at the start of a fight as you were at the beginning. And then it would be even worse after the match is over and the adrenaline dump is complete.

Austin 3:16 says I'm a white privileged cis-gendered straight man with a job living in America.


----------



## imthegame19

WINNING said:


> They're clearly doing the slow build to the eventual MJF/Cody feud by having MJF be "Cody's friend" looking out for him. Once he wins the World title or chases it, he'll betray Cody and become the top heel of the company. For now, he has to play the game and be outraged Spears beat him to the punch before he did. Thus, here we are.
> 
> I really don't see how people can't see how long term storytelling is being played effectively here.


I think it's leading to MJF turning on Cody at All Out. He's gonna throw a fit about teaming with Spears. Say stuff like he signed up to face Spears not be on his team and some idiot messed up. Then leading up to All Out he will all say he has Cody back and then we see him cost Cody match at All Out and he was in cohoots with Spears. Leading to Cody/MJF feud on tv that could Also lead to MJF/Dustin matches and MJF/Spears vs Cody/Dustin.



But also like you said they could use something like this down the line too. Like with MJF say a year from now turning on Cody. And using how he disrespect he felt when he had to team with Spears instead of fighting him etc as one of MJF reason for turning on Cody. Either way we could see MJF turn cost Adam Page title leading to feud on tv. Or do this MJF/Cody angle leading to tv. Either way it looks like MJF will have a big feud heading to Tv in place.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LifeInCattleClass said:


> She’s going to swing this into ‘I won’t choke, I’ll do anything to win’ and get monster heat
> 
> But the monster heat does not happen, if you don’t buy in to the first part of her story - which most has it seems


I fully expect Brandi to attack Allie after she loses. Maybe have Kylie Rae be the one to make the save.


----------



## Death Rider

WINNING said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> She’s going to swing this into ‘I won’t choke, I’ll do anything to win’ and get monster heat
> 
> But the monster heat does not happen, if you don’t buy in to the first part of her story - which most has it seems
> 
> 
> 
> I fully expect Brandi to attack Allie after she loses. Maybe have Kylie Rae be the one to make the save.
Click to expand...

I can also see nyla rose being used as a henchwoman for her.


----------



## imthegame19

Allie/Kylie Rae will be a tag team once they do those titles too. Allie kind of gave it away in post show interviews.


----------



## imthegame19

Death Rider said:


> I can also see nyla rose being used as a henchwoman for her.


Or Awesome Kong.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

It frees Britt to likely be the inaugural Women's champion (I'd prefer Hikaru but fine) and establishes a rivalry with either Nyla or Hikaru while Kylie and Allie can go off after Brandi and Nyla or Awesome Kong plus doing a midcard Joshi feud with Riho and Yuka, which was teased at Fyter Fest.


----------



## imthegame19

Since AEW roster only so big. I can see only 4 to 5 tag teams in Woman's division and maybe 5 or so woman in singles. Then they will shift things around breaking up a tag and putting in singles and then making two woman in singles a new tag team to keep things fresh.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

There is no rush to put a Women's Tag title in the division. With how WWE and TNA have treated the concept, it's a burden AEW doesn't need to explore right now.


----------



## patpat

WINNING said:


> There is no rush to put a Women's Tag title in the division. With how WWE and TNA have treated the concept, it's a burden AEW doesn't need to explore right now.


 yes they said there would be one but didnt say when 
They will do it in due time


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yeah.... so.... Spears is a psycho - Interview with JR incoming?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146587843390779392


----------



## Death Rider

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah.... so.... Spears is a psycho - Interview with JR incoming?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146587843390779392


Hmm that could be interesting to see.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah.... so.... Spears is a psycho - Interview with JR incoming?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146587843390779392


Shawn Spears thinks he's psycho - he's playing crazy to appear tough. Let's see how he would react in a match with Moxley or Janela when they pulled out a barbed wire board or dumped thumb tacks all over the mat.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


Wow. Now I actually care about Brandi’s match. Wrestling aside, what she says speaks directly to how much emotion and every athlete’s mindset affects their physical performances. Also, she flat out admitted she was originally hired in this business because of her looks. So now I’m curious to see if any of the very talented people in this company have been able to teach her how to carry a match beyond just being able to execute a few slick moves, just like creating an ice skating performance is more than stringing together a bunch of jumps. 

Anywhoo, thanks for posting this.



WINNING said:


> Expecting the wrestling fans *anybody with an internet connection* to use common sense and logic rather than immediate emotional reaction and furor in 2019?


FIFY.


----------



## Raye

RapShepard said:


> Her crying because she choked when it mattered isn't a heartfelt story. Choking and not wanting to let folk down is a very relatable thing, doesn't mean it's something to emotionally invest in considering how irrelevant what she was talking about was. She's talking about losing ice skating matches.


You don't have to be a figure skater to relate, being in any athletic competition is relatable. Hell, maybe even academic competitions, or anything you're passionate about. It might be irrelevant for you, but not for me. I think you're being way too harsh here. You can just flat out say you don't like something and it's okay, you don't have to go as far as you do to bash it and hyper-criticize it. It's not like she's an awful actor or did an awful job at selling the point or the story. Pretty sure you're just doing it from pure dislike.


----------



## RapShepard

Raye said:


> You don't have to be a figure skater to relate, being in any athletic competition is relatable. Hell, maybe even academic competitions, or anything you're passionate about. It might be irrelevant for you, but not for me. I think you're being way too harsh here. You can just flat out say you don't like something and it's okay, you don't have to go as far as you do to bash it and hyper-criticize it. It's not like she's an awful actor or did an awful job at selling the point or the story. Pretty sure you're just doing it from pure dislike.


I said I didn't like it and gave the exact reason why. If I was praising it in depth you wouldn't be saying shit. I didn't like I thought it was stupid. You can think it makes her relatable, to me her crying about competitions she lost 20 years ago is ridiculous. It being shot very well doesn't negate that it was stupid and ridiculous to me. I'm not saying she shouldn't wrestle, I'm not calling her out her name, I simply think her crying is ridiculous and that her saying she adapted past just being a model is laughable.


----------



## El Grappleador

Ladies and gentlemen, wonderful news: Six man tag team match has moved to the main card. :yay


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

We figured that out when the original video was taken down and the Buy In logo was replaced with the FFTF logo.


----------



## El Grappleador

I got the proof.

Ladies and gentlemen. This is Road to FFTF


----------



## looper007

Really liked the Brandi promo, I do buy into that she wants to be a good in ring worker and she isn't doing it for a easy pay day. I would love for her and Allie to have a blow away match. But I honestly do worry that it will be a damp squid. I think it be better then Allie's match with Leva but not by much.

That 6 man tag could be a good little match. I'm expecting this show to be one of the dark horses for show of the year. Some good matches on this card. I hope Allie and Brandi bring it and don't let the side down. I would love to see a Joshi talent in a match on the card as well, as the Japanese women have had two of my favorites matches from AEW so far.


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah.... so.... Spears is a psycho - Interview with JR incoming?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146587843390779392





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.... so.... Spears is a psycho - Interview with JR incoming?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146587843390779392
> 
> 
> 
> he got massively butthurt over this little comment , I love that kind of shit lol
> 
> Shawn Spears thinks he's psycho - he's playing crazy to appear tough. Let's see how he would react in a match with Moxley or Janela when they pulled out a barbed wire board or dumped thumb tacks all over the mat.
Click to expand...

 you know I want to see this? Moxley is like the ultimate motherfucking asskicking extreme badass of aew. 
I want to see this happens because I know it would end up with spears either going the chicken heel way or the "me not speaku engrish sir" way. But it shouldn't happen right now since it would kill any credibility he is trying to build.



looper007 said:


> Really liked the Brandi promo, I do buy into that she wants to be a good in ring worker and she isn't doing it for a easy pay day. I would love for her and Allie to have a blow away match. But I honestly do worry that it will be a damp squid. I think it be better then Allie's match with Leva but not by much.
> 
> That 6 man tag could be a good little match. I'm expecting this show to be one of the dark horses for show of the year. Some good matches on this card. I hope Allie and Brandi bring it and don't let the side down. I would love to see a Joshi talent in a match on the card as well, as the Japanese women have had two of my favorites matches from AEW so far.


 shida couldn't be at fyter fest, the best opportunity would be to have her at this show. I would want to say Shida vs kylie, but I dont think they should give this match now. Just like I wouldn't want them to give riho vs yuka on this show. Maybe they should do like a tag match or anything that would allow them to develop their story. Or maybe yuka has a match with someone else and riho comes at the end to beat her. She would get a good heat, at fyter fest she got booed very well for attacking yuka ( a fan favourite already). For the short story, they used yuka for clickbait on youtube when releasing the match lol. Found it funny


----------



## looper007

patpat said:


> shida couldn't be at fyter fest, the best opportunity would be to have her at this show. I would want to say Shida vs kylie, but I dont think they should give this match now. Just like I wouldn't want them to give riho vs yuka on this show. Maybe they should do like a tag match or anything that would allow them to develop their story. Or maybe yuka has a match with someone else and riho comes at the end to beat her. She would get a good heat, at fyter fest she got booed very well for attacking yuka ( a fan favourite already). For the short story, they used yuka for clickbait on youtube when releasing the match lol. Found it funny


I know Bea is supposed to debut on the show, and I could see them bring over someone who isn't Yuka or Riho from the Joshi scene, I think they probably keep them away until All Out. Shida isn't available until All Out, which is a shame. 

Yuka out of the Japanese talent is the one who's got over most, Riho and Shida have done well. But Yuka has potential of been a massive fan favorite, she's the one that's not signed full time.


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> shida couldn't be at fyter fest, the best opportunity would be to have her at this show. I would want to say Shida vs kylie, but I dont think they should give this match now. Just like I wouldn't want them to give riho vs yuka on this show. Maybe they should do like a tag match or anything that would allow them to develop their story. Or maybe yuka has a match with someone else and riho comes at the end to beat her. She would get a good heat, at fyter fest she got booed very well for attacking yuka ( a fan favourite already). For the short story, they used yuka for clickbait on youtube when releasing the match lol. Found it funny
> 
> 
> 
> I know Bea is supposed to debut on the show, and I could see them bring over someone who isn't Yuka or Riho from the Joshi scene, I think they probably keep them away until All Out. Shida isn't available until All Out, which is a shame.
> 
> Yuka out of the Japanese talent is the one who's got over most, Riho and Shida have done well. But Yuka has potential of been a massive fan favorite, she's the one that's not signed full time.
Click to expand...

 oh it's sad that Shida cant be there. She also got over but in a different way than yuka, she is more of a "badass" while yuka is a white hot babyface that purple just love in the style of a daniel bryan ( I cant be the only one that felt that way!) Aalso kenny said on Twitter her ayayayayayaya themseong is going to be her official one and it's going to be back. And he was pissed that they didnt play it at fyter fest. It's good because I feel the whole ayaya thing has a potential for a crowd chant ( although she is already getting her name being a chant). 
Yeah I doubt there is only 3 joshi, i am very certain they are keeping them for later. 
Riho was also over at fyter fest, it's justthat yuka was the most popular. But they supported riho and she got a great pop for her victory. I still think her heel turn was the right choice and her character being more serious is a good thing. 
I can't wait to see the other women, I am sure there are more. With the sady Gibbs,kylie,nyla it will be a very good mixture of different talents. And fortunately they arent afraid to make the joshi get some win over significantly bigger opponent if we want to use fyter fest as an example.


----------



## TheDraw

Darby really surprised me and his match with Cody was great but I felt it went on just a tad too long for my tatse. Darby has a lot of intensity.


----------



## 341714

TheDraw said:


> Darby really surprised me and his match with Cody was great but I felt it went on just a tad too long for my tatse. Darby has a lot of intensity.


First half was selling overkill. I have never been so annoyed at selling.. not even ric flairs.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The 1st half had to occur in order for the 2nd half to matter, though.


----------



## RapShepard

WINNING said:


> The 1st half had to occur in order for the 2nd half to matter, though.


That's a good point, if he doesn't get his shit kicked, his mini comeback cutoff, and then survive to the draw doesn't feel nearly the same.


----------



## FrankAndersson

Nice to see that there are more singles matches than multiple man matches as of now at least. I think AEW would benefit from having less of the multi man matches and let fewer people shine in each match. Tell the story about the performers and save some of the more gimmicky matches for later.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

FrankAndersson said:


> Nice to see that there are more singles matches than multiple man matches as of now at least. I think AEW would benefit from having less of the multi man matches and let fewer people shine in each match. Tell the story about the performers and save some of the more gimmicky matches for later.


It's not as much about gimmicky matches as it is getting as many guys on the card to expose them to a new audience. They do it for guys like me who haven't watched anything but WWE since 2006 TNA even though I didn't watch WWE much after that either. They don't have a large fanbase yet. Right now their shows are social media and word of mouth. While I agree multi-man matches limits matches to a bunch of interconnected big spots, those big spots can get guys who are on the fence to tune into the next show. Once they get on TV and can get guys exposure more than once a month those type of matches will less frequent.


----------



## Corey

I assume they're gonna have one last 'Road To' episode on Youtube and if so I really hope they have Omega talk about CIMA or praise the work he's done over the years or something. That match is being totally slept on right now.

I also hope Hangman can really put on a good match with Kip Sabian (which still seems random). I personally like Page to an extent and they're not doing anything wrong with him so far but he feels a fair step behind Jericho, Omega, Moxley, and even Cody in the pecking order.

Only 5 matches made for the show so far...


----------



## Obfuscation

It's not all that random. Sabian won the first ever singles match in AEW, they say wins/losses matter, so he should be in line for another easily obtained singles match on his own accord. Four way winner got the match vs him; Page won the four way, Page has a lot of limelight/momentum on him atm, a good showcase match for both in the early going for the promotion. Sensible stuff en route to TNT.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep, in context Kip v Hangman makes perfect sense


----------



## patpat

Obfuscation said:


> It's not all that random. Sabian won the first ever singles match in AEW, they say wins/losses matter, so he should be in line for another easily obtained singles match on his own accord. Four way winner got the match vs him; Page won the four way, Page has a lot of limelight/momentum on him atm, a good showcase match for both in the early going for the promotion. Sensible stuff en route to TNT.


 wow I dodnt even noticed it 
Thanks lol


----------



## looper007

Bea Priestly hasn't been booked for any Stardom shows this weekend, as they announced them just a few minutes ago. So I be shocked if she doesn't get involved in the Allie/Brandi match or has a match on the pre show for her debut. I wonder if Stardom put the top belt on her cause they knew she be heading to AEW, so it get's promotion for them. 

She's improved a lot in the last year, she's nowhere at the level of her boyfriend Will Ospreay but who is this year, but she's a lot better then many give her credit for. She's not really charismatic and probably it's the one thing she needs to learn more is in terms of character work. But she's good addition to the women's roster in AEW.


----------



## zrc

I love me some Queen Bea.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Looks like it may be Bea vs Britt.*



Spoiler: FFTF poster


----------



## zrc

Well they'll need a good women's match to wash away the stench of Allie/Brandi


----------



## patpat

Well the librarians are 90% gone now I think
But somehow I laughed so gucking hard! At them burying the whole thing "how about we give them a baron Corbin like push?!" :lol at least they are self aware


----------



## zrc

Just bring back Leva in her cosplay gimmick. Or are the Bucks only allowed to do that?


----------



## V-Trigger

Spoiler: Lucha Bros vs SCU poster


----------



## TD Stinger

Is Bea going to be a full time talent? Last I knew I thought she was just a "per appearance" kind of talent. I've seen her a bit here and there. I would say she's a tier above someone like Allie but a tier or more below someone like Charlotte or Tessa.


----------



## V-Trigger

TD Stinger said:


> Is Bea going to be a full time talent? Last I knew I thought she was just a "per appearance" kind of talent. I've seen her a bit here and there. I would say she's a tier above someone like Allie but a tier or more below someone like Charlotte or Tessa.


She's on a part-time contract now that the signed full time with Stardom and is living in Japan.


----------



## Prosper

Not too hyped for this show honestly. Not too interested in the line up of matches this time. It's free so it's fine. Doesn't mean that the matches won't be good though.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> Is Bea going to be a full time talent? Last I knew I thought she was just a "per appearance" kind of talent. I've seen her a bit here and there. I would say she's a tier above someone like Allie but a tier or more below someone like Charlotte or Tessa.


Nah part time, she only signed full time with Stardom two or three months ago. One of the reasons why she won the red belt in Stardom, that's the top title there. I say she's as good as Charlotte on her day, she's still young and improving a lot. She's been very good this year. So I say you see her a lot in AEW if she's got a feud going on, if not she won't be around I guess. 

She needs to find some character and she isn't blessed with Charisma. I think that might be her downfall.



V-Trigger said:


> *Looks like it may be Bea vs Britt.
> *


Interesting to see who wins that match if it's Britt vs Bea, think Bea needs a win straight out of the gate and Britt seems to be the one they are going to base the whole division around. Maybe the Allie vs Brandi match will end up as a tag match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m hyped for SCU vs Lucha bros!!!



zrc said:


> Just bring back Leva in her cosplay gimmick. Or are the Bucks only allowed to do that?


She said herself she does not want to do that.

Too much money, time and no space in her apartment


----------



## zrc

LifeInCattleClass said:


> She said herself she does not want to do that.
> 
> Too much money, time and no space in her apartment


Then wear the ones she already has. Doubt anyone would notice, afterall she used to wear them infront of literally tens.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm assuming they're will be another 3 way tag on this show as well. Fyter Fest had a 3 way tag with the winner (Best Friends) going to All Out for an opportunity at a 1st Round Bye. I'm assuming we see the other team in that match determine here.

Something like Dark Order vs. Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, Bea Priestley was announced for this event a bit ago. Only seems fitting that her appearance is being acknowledged again with things so close.

SCU vs Lucha Bros will probably be the match Lucha Bros need to "qualify" for the tag tournament by getting their first win under the AEW banner.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Looking at the ticket prices for this event, I could see another sell out, or close to it. They're pretty inexpensive. If they have more than 5000 people in attendance again, that would mean that their first 5 shows (All In, DON, Fyter Fest, FFTF, and All Out) would have had more than 5000 people in attendance. WWE struggle to get 5000 people these days.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zrc said:


> Then wear the ones she already has. Doubt anyone would notice, afterall she used to wear them infront of literally tens.


But I mean.... she said she doesn’t want to.... so....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145773269762527232


----------



## zrc

LifeInCattleClass said:


> But I mean.... she said she doesn’t want to.... so....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145773269762527232


Shame, the only other asset she has is her ass.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Leva is all gimmick anyway, she's terrible in the ring, the cosplay crap was stupid but the only thing that made her stand out some, because once the bell rings...YIKES


----------



## El Grappleador

Announced match on recent BTE episode:
SCU (Scorpio Sky & Frankie Kazarian) VS The Lucha Brothers.


----------



## Raye

For some reason I didn't expect Fenix/Pentagon to be on this show, so I'm pleasantly excited. Thank god they're not facing the Bucks again, would hate to see that 3 shows in a row.

I think I'm most excited to see how they use the venue.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well nobody here should really be complaining for 1 it's a b show for 2 it's free for 3 it's a charity so I mean it is what it is. I'm sure the matches will be pretty good actually


----------



## patpat

I think this will be a better show than fyter fest


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> I think this will be a better show than fyter fest


And that’s saying a lot - as IMO, except for a couple of missteps, Fyter was a solid 7 to 7.5

So, hopefully we’re looking at a 8 to 9 / 10 show here


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be a better show than fyter fest
> 
> 
> 
> And that’s saying a lot - as IMO, except for a couple of missteps, Fyter was a solid 7 to 7.5
> 
> So, hopefully we’re looking at a 8 to 9 / 10 show here
Click to expand...

 yes I think FFTF will be very legit and kicks I dont know why but my guts tell me this


----------



## JonLeduc

Really strong card IMO. Could be a very good show.

Fyter Fest was good but i think this one will be better.


----------



## Soul Rex

No Moxley no buys.


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> And that’s saying a lot - as IMO, except for a couple of missteps, Fyter was a solid 7 to 7.5
> 
> So, hopefully we’re looking at a 8 to 9 / 10 show here


I go even a 8 for it. Nowhere near as bad as the overreaction from some on here. I thought the main card was very good especially from Women's 3 way onward, all the matches ranged from *** 1/2 to ****1/2 for me. Top notch B Level PPV.

Fight for The Fallen has potential to match it, I don't agree that it be a 9 to 10 show, I worry about any of those women matches without a Joshi talent in it especially Allie vs Brandi. You know what the overreaction will be on here if that's bad.


----------



## RapShepard

Lucha Bros vs SCU will be fun. But I low key hate that the Lucha Bros thing is working so well. Need solo Pentagon back lol.


----------



## MC

CIMA vs Omega - Yay!
CIMA in a new environment has totally invigorated his career. And Omega delivers more than not. I'm looking forward to this a ton. 

Dustin/Cody vs Bucks - Less Yay
Dustin is a GOAT tag wrestler and has shown he works well with Cody. The Bucks can be hit and miss when they are in their self indulgent moods, which has been the case for their previous matches. Could be fun, could be not. We'll see









The rest of the card is whatever. I might see some of it depending on the buzz.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bucks v Brotherhood is going to steal the show

Two character workers like Cody and Dustin vs the athletic approach of the Bucks (who uses psychology a lot better than what some think)

Add to that the little jabs thrown

MOTN potential - match of the month even.


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> Lucha Bros vs SCU will be fun. But I low key hate that the Lucha Bros thing is working so well. Need solo Pentagon back lol.


It will happen once the tag team needs to step aside for a while. Pentagon will easily slip into the main event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If they are full time, there is no way Pentagon is not in the top 5 of the roster

Definite main event star - was my fav from Lucha Underground


----------



## Chelsea

Two pay-per-views this weekend, cool.

The card looks good, the only problem is that it lacks some Mox.


----------



## Chan Hung

Emmanuelle said:


> Two pay-per-views this weekend, cool.
> 
> The card looks good, the only problem is that it lacks some Mox.


Yes but Jericho will be there which should be nice


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> It will happen once the tag team needs to step aside for a while. Pentagon will easily slip into the main event.


Oh I'm sure it will. Him vs Moxley, Darby, and from what I hear about Havoc all seem like easy money feuds that don't even need a title.


----------



## Obfuscation

The reason why we're not getting Moxley on this event is like the best reason ever though.

Got to be having a match with Taichi the same day. :cozy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Shoko Nakajima from Tokyo Joshi Pro just announced that she'll miss this weekend's show because she's debuting for AEW at Fight for the Fallen


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148521502456705024
_I'm really sorry for the last announcement. And I'm so sorry to all of you who were looking forward to my game this weekend. I'm going to America. But i'll be stronger and stronger and come back. He's a selfish champion, but I'd be happy if you could keep an eye on him. > RT #tjpw_


----------



## patpat

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Shoko Nakajima from Tokyo Joshi Pro just announced that she'll miss this weekend's show because she's debuting for AEW at Fight for the Fallen
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148521502456705024
> _I'm really sorry for the last announcement. And I'm so sorry to all of you who were looking forward to my game this weekend. I'm going to America. But i'll be stronger and stronger and come back. He's a selfish champion, but I'd be happy if you could keep an eye on him. > RT #tjpw_


 i dont know her, but I am always eagier to discover those wonderful joshi talent. They are some of the most charismatic women wrestler I have ever seen,they tell stories just with their facial expressions. 
Still if anyone can give me some news on this wrestler I wouldnt say no.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

patpat said:


> i dont know her, but I am always eagier to discover those wonderful joshi talent. They are some of the most charismatic women wrestler I have ever seen,they tell stories just with their facial expressions.
> Still if anyone can give me some news on this wrestler I wouldnt say no.


She wrestled for Chikara at last years King of Trios with Yuka & Miyu Yamashita(who I hope wrestles for AEW soon)


[She's the one with the tail lol]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKrVty-L_qg


----------



## Freelancer

Really looking forward to this. Fyter Fest was good and held my attention the whole show, which is more than I can say for any WWE PPV in recent memory. I don't even care about Extreme Rules, not even gonna watch it.


----------



## Raye

I'm falling in love with all these joshi talent wtf.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Joshi are the thing I never knew I needed.

Never thought I would be into women’s wrestling - but they’re on a different level


----------



## Mordecay

The card looks kinda meh if I am honest, but I guess that was expected since they just had a show two weeks ago. Rhodes vs Bucks probably will be decent, with a lot of smoke and mirrors just like in any Cody match. Kenny/CIMA should be good, Lucha Bros vs SCU should be good, the 6 man tag will be decent, Allie/Brandi will probably be terrible (unless Brandi has learnt smoke and mirrors from her husband), but the show doesn't feel "must see". Even Fyster Fest had Moxley's debut and the Elite teaming up, this feels like a very skippable show.


----------



## TripleG

I'm all in for Rhodes Vs. Bucks. I've been super excited to see that match since Double or Nothing. 

Other than that, I'm just biding my time until All Out.


----------



## patpat

Raye said:


> I'm falling in love with all these joshi talent wtf.


 they are on another fucking level


----------



## AEWMoxley

Yeah, the card is definitely on the weak side. Their top 2 stars aren't wrestling (Jericho will be making a small appearance.) MJF is involved in yet another multi-man match, which is bizarre, because the guy needs some single wins already. I most likely will not be watching this live.

Having said that, it would be a great sign for the company if they can draw good numbers for what's essentially a C show. It would be a sign that they've already built a strong and loyal core base.


----------



## V-Trigger

Wonder what match they end up putting Shoko in. Probably a tag match with Britt against Bea and a partner.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Aww, no Private Party *


----------



## looper007

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Shoko Nakajima from Tokyo Joshi Pro just announced that she'll miss this weekend's show because she's debuting for AEW at Fight for the Fallen


Great news, the Big Kaiju is on her way. She's champ right now of TJP, so you could have the TJP top champ vs Stardom's top Champ, I doubt it but it be awesome if they had a match. But Shoko is great, she's under 5ft but she's a great worker. Here's a highlight video






She's every bit as likable as Yuka for me. A great underdog. Seen as they now have Yuka and Shoko what about getting Maki Itoh on board.



V-Trigger said:


> Wonder what match they end up putting Shoko in. Probably a tag match with Britt against Bea and a partner.


I could see Shoko and Bea teaming up, avoids any trouble with TJP or Stardom talent pinning one another. But I definitely think it be a tag match for sure.


----------



## MOX

Mordecay said:


> The card looks kinda meh if I am honest, but I guess that was expected since they just had a show two weeks ago.


I think they are probably using these shows as free hits at getting the whole production side of things right. To just do DoN and All Out before TV might leave them exposed to certain issues, but Fyter Fest and FftF will hopefully help get them up to speed.



Mordecay said:


> Even *Fyster Fest* had Moxley's debut and the Elite teaming up, this feels like a very skippable show.


Fyster Fest? Was Ricochet on that card by any chance? :lol


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> I think this will be a better show than fyter fest


I dunno about that. No Mox, no interesting match up like Cody vs Darby Allin. Even 4 way match was interesting. Too many tag matches on here and singles matches are weak/predictable. Like we know Cima not beating Omega before All Out. It should be entertaining match but Cima not a young up and comer either. 


He's gonna be a mid card talent who puts over younger talent in AEW. While we barely seen Kip Sabain since Double or Nothing. Coming out at announce table wasn't enough to make it feel he's legit threat to Page. Plus there no heat or build in Page/Sabain or even Cima/Omega matches. At least they did that for the Moxley/Janela and Cody/Allin matches at Fyter Fest. I'm gonna watch Fight for Fallen for sure. But I'm not too excited for this show at all and don't expect much. Hopefully it proves me wrong.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*UK fans, will you be ordering Fight for the Fallen?*

I know that we are getting ripped off when our US counterparts are getting the show for free but I can't help but fork out for the shows. I paid for All Out and also Fyter Fest. I am also planning to order this weekend's show but should I be pissed off at AEW for charging me just because I'm not a US resident? Sure, 9 quid isn't too bad for a 3 hour show but that's not the point is it? They have somehow drawn me in as a fan and are making me pay them my hard earned cash as though I am a puppet under their trance. Anyone else feel like this? Will you too be ordering on Fite.tv? Let's discuss this.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: UK fans, will you be ordering Fight for the Fallen?*

You got DON for much cheaper than those in North America, and the same will be the case for All Out. There's no reason to complain.


----------



## zrc

*Re: UK fans, will you be ordering Fight for the Fallen?*

I'll be watching, is there a buy in for this before the show?


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: UK fans, will you be ordering Fight for the Fallen?*

Definitely.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Claro De Luna said:


> I know that we are getting ripped off when our US counterparts are getting the show for free but I can't help but fork out for the shows. I paid for All Out and also Fyter Fest. I am also planning to order this weekend's show but should I be pissed off at AEW for charging me just because I'm not a US resident? Sure, 9 quid isn't too bad for a 3 hour show but that's not the point is it? They have somehow drawn me in as a fan and are making me pay them my hard earned cash as though I am a puppet under their trance. Anyone else feel like this? Will you too be ordering on Fite.tv? Let's discuss this.


Don’t worry, things even out when they get back to ‘regular’ ppv’s that cost us $50-$60 and you’re still paying $9 or $10.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: UK fans, will you be ordering Fight for the Fallen?*



Claro De Luna said:


> I know that we are getting ripped off when our US counterparts are getting the show for free but I can't help but fork out for the shows. I paid for All Out and also Fyter Fest. I am also planning to order this weekend's show but should I be pissed off at AEW for charging me just because I'm not a US resident? Sure, 9 quid isn't too bad for a 3 hour show but that's not the point is it? They have somehow drawn me in as a fan and are making me pay them my hard earned cash as though I am a puppet under their trance. Anyone else feel like this? Will you too be ordering on Fite.tv? Let's discuss this.


I happily ordered on Fite - they deserve the support


----------



## Death Rider

Probably will do. I might be doing stuff that night but if not yeah I will. Card looks fun


----------



## Hangman

I have ordered it on fyte.

Buzzin for it.


----------



## patpat

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Aww, no Private Party <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />*


 wise choice, they should make them precious and not overexposed them


imthegame19 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be a better show than fyter fest
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about that. No Mox, no interesting match up like Cody vs Darby Allin. Even 4 way match was interesting. Too many tag matches on here and singles matches are weak/predictable. Like we know Cima not beating Omega before All Out. It should be entertaining match but Cima not a young up and comer either.
> 
> 
> He's gonna be a mid card talent who puts over younger talent in AEW. While we barely seen Kip Sabain since Double or Nothing. Coming out at announce table wasn't enough to make it feel he's legit threat to Page. Plus there no heat or build in Page/Sabain or even Cima/Omega matches. At least they did that for the Moxley/Janela and Cody/Allin matches at Fyter Fest. I'm gonna watch Fight for Fallen for sure. But I'm not too excited for this show at all and don't expect much. Hopefully it proves me wrong.
Click to expand...

I dont understand tho, how is this card less good than fyter fest? The rhodes vs young bucks is great, the Kenny omega vs cima is gonna be great, the 4 way with mjf is gonna be cool with brea debuting, a Chris jericho segment. I don't care I'd moxley isnt on the show, it takes more than one wrestle for one match to make a good event. He wasnt in any match at double or nothing, it was still awesome even without his appearance at the end which was just around 8 minutes. 
The darby vs cody has as much potential or even maybe less than the Rhodes brothers vs the young bucks. 
Hangman vs kip is gonna be a very good match to showcase hangman. The card is good for me, I would even say it looks better than the fyter fest card so far.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148646763823284225
Jericho with live mic at FFTF.

So that means

*"I Demand a Thank You!"

*Maybe a WWE dig.

*A guarantee of victory.

*A brawl with Page.


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148646763823284225
> Jericho with live mic at FFTF.
> 
> So that means
> 
> *"I Demand a Thank You!"
> 
> *Maybe a WWE dig.
> 
> *A guarantee of victory.
> 
> *A brawl with Page.


Yep ALL of those above
:mj


----------



## patpat

Why a WWE dig tho?.....


----------



## AEWMoxley

It means a phenomenal promo. Very well may be the highlight of the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

patpat said:


> wise choice, they should make them precious and not overexposed them
> 
> I dont understand tho, how is this card less good than fyter fest? The rhodes vs young bucks is great, the Kenny omega vs cima is gonna be great, the 4 way with mjf is gonna be cool with brea debuting, a Chris jericho segment. I don't care I'd moxley isnt on the show, it takes more than one wrestle for one match to make a good event. He wasnt in any match at double or nothing, it was still awesome even without his appearance at the end which was just around 8 minutes.
> The darby vs cody has as much potential or even maybe less than the Rhodes brothers vs the young bucks.
> Hangman vs kip is gonna be a very good match to showcase hangman. The card is good for me, I would even say it looks better than the fyter fest card so far.


*Speaking as someone who attended Fyter Fest, nothing on this card excites me. Mordecay is right. It looks very skippable. *


----------



## JRL

I'll check this one out. I've liked the last 2 AEW shows and even though there are folks on each card I knew nothing about I never ended the night disappointed like I have with other wrestling promotion's ppvs.


----------



## Desecrated

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Speaking as someone who attended Fyter Fest, nothing on this card excites me. Mordecay is right. It looks very skippable. *


Gotta agree. Was excited for Fyter Fest as it had the variety but this is just a bit dry. Might work for those who want a more cut & dry super-indie show as the matches should deliver a reasonably good workrate but yeah, nothing to latch onto and be excited for.


----------



## rbl85

Desecrated said:


> Gotta agree. Was excited for Fyter Fest as it had the variety but this is just a bit dry. Might work for those who want a more cut & dry super-indie show as the matches should deliver a reasonably good workrate but yeah, nothing to latch onto and be excited for.


This is going to be a more serious show than fyter fest.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Desecrated said:


> Gotta agree. Was excited for Fyter Fest as it had the variety but this is just a bit dry. Might work for those who want a more cut & dry super-indie show as the matches should deliver a reasonably good workrate but yeah, nothing to latch onto and be excited for.


*I'm guessing that they're saving the big guns for August 31st, right? *


----------



## Chan Hung

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Desecrated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta agree. Was excited for Fyter Fest as it had the variety but this is just a bit dry. Might work for those who want a more cut & dry super-indie show as the matches should deliver a reasonably good workrate but yeah, nothing to latch onto and be excited for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm guessing that they're saving the big guns for August 31st, right? *
Click to expand...

Yes most definitely because that show will be epic


----------



## Oracle

Anyone who thinks this is in the same realm as Fyter Fest is kidding themselves. 

This card is bad no if's or but's about it.


----------



## dukenukem3do

the card doesn't look that bad, asides from Brandy vs Allie, they have some sleeper hits like Omega vs Cima and SCU vs Lucha Bros


----------



## imthegame19

dukenukem3do said:


> the card doesn't look that bad, asides from Brandy vs Allie, they have some sleeper hits like Omega vs Cima and SCU vs Lucha Bros


I'm sure the show will have some entertaining matches. But it has too many tag matches and singles matches have no heat or build up. Like it's hard for people to care about Cima/Omega when neither guy has even talked about the match. While Kip Sabain was on pre show at Double or Nothing. 



Then we didn't hear from him again until he was at announcer table. With them telling us he would face winner of 4 way match. They should have built up Cima/Omega more and added some drama to Sabain/Page. It just feels like a thrown together card with no feuds or heat between anyone. 


At least with Fyter Fest they built up Moxley/Janela and Cody/Allin for a few weeks. While Bucks/Lucha Bros had follow up to their Double or Nothing match. Even the 4 way match included all four guys who came out in World Title segment at Double or Nothing. Even Daniels/Cima had follow up to Double or Nothing match. Ftyer Fest card made sense and built new feuds or had follow up to stuff that happen at Double or Nothing. 


I'm biggest AEW supporter but this card just has random thrown together matches. Cody after beating his brother decided he wanted him to team with him vs fellow VP in Young Bucks. Omega/Cima is happening just because and I guess Sabain is getting Page. Because he won singles match on Double or Nothing pre show. Even though nothing on the line and there's no heat or feud at all between Page/Sabain. 


Brandi is wrestling Allie just because. That said at least they spent time building up Brandi character a bit. While 6 man tag is random and thrown together and so is SCU and Lucha Brothers. So I'm gonna watch the show for sure. But id be lying if I said I would be excited for it with bunch of random thrown together matches. These matches feel like they tried to get most of their regulars(besides Moxley) on the show 3 and half hour show , but matches have very little heat, stakes or story to them.


----------



## Hangman

What's the odds for Tenille to interfere in the woman's match?


----------



## NXT Only

I agree the matches on this card outside of Rhodes/Bucks and maybe Brandi/Allie lack build I do think that a lot of what happens will begin the build up for All Out. 

I’m expecting interactions between a lot of people and even a debut or maybe their first vignette or Easter egg.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ultron said:


> What's the odds for Tenille to interfere in the woman's match?


Well now that you've mentioned it, it won't happen. Just like it didn't happen after we predicted it for DON and Fyter Fest, lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Folks, remember this is a B show. It’s a fundraiser, it’s little more than an exhibition card. They might throw some story line advancement in there because they can, and they might make the tone of the event more serious than Fyter Fest, but it’s probably going to have little impact on ongoing angles and feuds. People need to stop reading any more into what’s on the card than that.


----------



## patpat

Ultron said:


> What's the odds for Tenille to interfere in the woman's match?


 I hope!!! She goes over


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Edit: oops! Posted this in the wrong place - but will leave it up anyway


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: UK fans, will you be ordering Fight for the Fallen?*



zrc said:


> I'll be watching, is there a buy in for this before the show?


buy in at 730
main card 8:15
EST


----------



## patpat

I still maintain my position that fight for the fallen will be better than fyter fest with a much better tone...


----------



## zrc

If this becomes a mainstay special then they have to make sure there isn't just 2 weeks between this and something else. Doesn't give enough time to build on anything.


----------



## NXT Only

Nightmare Family is gonna be such a great stable with Cody, Dustin, MJF and Brandi.


----------



## Taroostyles

I dont think anything other than the All In/Out shows are canon at this point. All of these shows over the summer once a month were just a way to keep the buzz going to get them to the fall for TV. 

People are reading way too much into any of these shows significance.


----------



## Mordecay

Sunny Kiss vs Peter Avalon announced for this show too... :lauren.

I guess that will be your comedy match. Honestly I thought they were going to stop with the Librarian shit, so I am a bit dissapointed that they still are pushing it, let's hope it is better this time at least.

They are pushing the Allie/Brandi match way harder than I expected, still don't care though

The Cody/Dustin part was good though


----------



## patpat

I think they don't want to drop the librarian thing just like that with no explanation, I will see what they do with it. I won't watch it, but I will see the reviews. the girl had a fight, I guess they want the dude to have a fight too. 
the Allie vs brandi in fact needs some promo because it's the less legitimate fight on the main card ( but I still don't care that much and I could even see a swerve) and the part with the Rhodes was great


----------



## Bosnian21

I love Marvez bringing up the statistics for the Young Bucks vs Cody/Dustin match. Made me more hyped for it adds to the “realness” of the fight. Hopefully they do that for all their main events.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cant get into Sonny Kiss nor Librarian. I wish they would just do something with them and get them off the viewing screen but at least they're in the pre-show. That hype for Rhodes brothers on the video was well.done. And agree keep Marvez in back. The story of the #s was nice too.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mordecay said:


> Sunny Kiss vs Peter Avalon announced for this show too... :lauren.
> 
> I guess that will be your comedy match. Honestly I thought they were going to stop with the Librarian shit, so I am a bit dissapointed that they still are pushing it, let's hope it is better this time at least.
> 
> They are pushing the Allie/Brandi match way harder than I expected, still don't care though
> 
> The Cody/Dustin part was good though







I think you embedded the wrong video.

Those fuckers really bleeped out "Shield" and "Usos". Lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I know Sonny can go - but can Avalon? Never seen anything of his.

Something interesting on twitter.

Librarian match has the most comments on the match announcement - all bad, obvs - but it seems like people are going to watch it just to bash it.

..... is that not kinda ‘job done’?

I’m kinda interested in it as well - like a car wreck


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny Kiss vs Peter Avalon announced for this show too... <img src="https://i.imgur.com/tL5cM28.gif" border="0" alt="" title="lauren" class="inlineimg" />.
> 
> I guess that will be your comedy match. Honestly I thought they were going to stop with the Librarian shit, so I am a bit dissapointed that they still are pushing it, let's hope it is better this time at least.
> 
> They are pushing the Allie/Brandi match way harder than I expected, still don't care though
> 
> The Cody/Dustin part was good though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you embedded the wrong video.
> 
> Those fuckers really bleeped out "Shield" and "Usos". Lol.
Click to expand...

 they always bleep wwe related thing, like the "stardust" character was bleep when mentioned by dustin in one episode 


LifeInCattleClass said:


> I know Sonny can go - but can Avalon? Never seen anything of his.
> 
> Something interesting on twitter.
> 
> Librarian match has the most comments on the match announcement - all bad, obvs - but it seems like people are going to watch it just to bash it.
> 
> ..... is that not kinda ‘job done’?
> 
> I’m kinda interested in it as well - like a car wreck


 no because they know exactly that' its go away heat. It's thefucking title of their last BTE episode and they basically acknowledged it was crap and people cant stand it. But they still put it there, my guess is they are going to give a payoff to it and drop the gimmick on this show. In fact after the librarian chick's defeat, there was a rifle between them so I guess Avalon losing will cause their break up. Sonny kiss can have a good match, but despite all that. I HAVE to say they are pushing their fucking luck with that librarian piece of shit. I legitimately will skip it altogether ( still hope they do something about it). 
I guess and know they are not stupid so they dont want to hurt their own show and piss off their fans. So I guess they have some kind of plan here.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sonny Kiss, Librarians and even for many Nakazowa are epic go away heat magnets. 
:mj2


----------



## Mordecay

TD Stinger said:


> I think you embedded the wrong video.
> 
> Those fuckers really bleeped out "Shield" and "Usos". Lol.


You right, my bad, I fixed it. I guess I didn't grabbed the url on time and it went to the next video and I didn't noticed :lol


----------



## RapShepard

1. I think Dustin definitely lost more than a pint of blood. The by the numbers was cool.

2. Liked Allies response to Brandi "I get the sentiment, but I never crumbled even when i was afraid". 

3. Kind of a wank to Tony's dad, but they really made the venue look beautiful.

4. Interested to see where they go with Sonny Kiss as someone who was interested in where Orlando Jordans bi character went in Impact, he could be a fun low carders. Hopefully he gets to showcase something and embarrass the librarian.

5. Surprised the librarian was back, but could be a nice notch for Sonny to send him packing.

6. I think Cody's dinner story would make more sense if Matt or Nick, maybe even Tony said it and not Omega. 

7. Dragongate knock was funny hopefully an eventual PAC follow up comes from it.

8. Hopefully the TV promos and interviews are just as great when they go live and are much more busy.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> 1. I think Dustin definitely lost more than a pint of blood. The by the numbers was cool.
> 
> 2. Liked Allies response to Brandi "I get the sentiment, but I never crumbled even when i was afraid".
> 
> 3. Kind of a wank to Tony's dad, but they really made the venue look beautiful.
> 
> 4. Interested to see where they go with Sonny Kiss as someone who was interested in where Orlando Jordans bi character went in Impact, he could be a fun low carders. Hopefully he gets to showcase something and embarrass the librarian.
> 
> 5. Surprised the librarian was back, but could be a nice notch for Sonny to send him packing.
> 
> 6. I think Cody's dinner story would make more sense if Matt or Nick, maybe even Tony said it and not Omega.
> 
> 7. Dragongate knock was funny hopefully an eventual PAC follow up comes from it.
> 
> 8. Hopefully the TV promos and interviews are just as great when they go live and are much more busy.


In an interview they said they are already working on PAC's arrival so I think that dig at DG is them setting him up. 
As much as i hate the librarian they know and have acknowledged its crap and got go away heat. They also know they aren't even close to being the wwe in term of brand power so they know very well they cant force something into fans so I guess this will be the payoff and goodbye of the librarians. I mean if you want to get sonny over, him killing the librarians thing is goddamn way, if he actually manages to kill the gimmick he is one of my fave already <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Also where cod you see the venue please?


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> In an interview they said they are already working on PAC's arrival so I think that dig at DG is them setting him up.
> As much as i hate the librarian they know and have acknowledged its crap and got go away heat. They also know they aren't even close to being the wwe in term of brand power so they know very well they cant force something into fans so I guess this will be the payoff and goodbye of the librarians. I mean if you want to get sonny over, him killing the librarians thing is goddamn way, if he actually manages to kill the gimmick he is one of my fave already [emoji38]


It's that the same interview were them thinking about a video game came from?

But yeah that's what I'm guessing the match is for so they can kill it off. Hell maybe they can even give the librarian a new gimmick and have him go after Sonny because the FFTF loss got him banned from the libraries or some shit lol.

Oh in the Road to they did a little bit talking about it and showing different views of it, even explained even the furthest seats are only 150ft from the ring so no seat is a bad seat. Which probably isnt true, but damn it sounded good lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Surprised they are persisting with the Librarian gimmick and the cringeworthy comedy that comes with it.

It puts the company in a terrible light, nobody wants to see that shit, it makes people not want to watch.

Somebody new to the product tuning in to see what it's all about, then they get greeted by that shit, they'd be changing the channel in an instant.

Hope they cut back on it, especially when they hit tv.


----------



## RiverFenix

Marvez seemed to include himself as part of the Announce Team still. Fooey. 

Omega making the "really" quip is weird to sell the drama between the Bucks and Rhodes. I would guess it probably happened as to why Cody told it like that rather than just saying it was one of the Bucks. And I guess we're supposed to see Bucks and Omega as close enough in The Elite that they are of one mind, or close to it. 

Cody's knock on DG could be a set up for a future angle with PAC. Last time he made an off hand remark about Spears being a "good hand" and "a player coach" which set up Spears attacking him and likely Spears vs Cody at All Out. 

I jumped over the Allie portion. 

I'm very interested in seeing how that venue looks when set up for wrestling.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Librarian gimmick I think they're trying for a "it's so bad it's good" acceptance. Also it will depend on how good Avalon is in the ring. 

Wasn't it's inception how the EVP's were tasked with it by Shad Khan (or was it Tony)?


----------



## patpat

Actually I researched the allie portion and it wasnt even that bad.... lol


RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an interview they said they are already working on PAC's arrival so I think that dig at DG is them setting him up.
> As much as i hate the librarian they know and have acknowledged its crap and got go away heat. They also know they aren't even close to being the wwe in term of brand power so they know very well they cant force something into fans so I guess this will be the payoff and goodbye of the librarians. I mean if you want to get sonny over, him killing the librarians thing is goddamn way, if he actually manages to kill the gimmick he is one of my fave already [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> It's that the same interview were them thinking about a video game came from?
> 
> But yeah that's what I'm guessing the match is for so they can kill it off. Hell maybe they can even give the librarian a new gimmick and have him go after Sonny because the FFTF loss got him banned from the libraries or some shit lol.
> 
> Oh in the Road to they did a little bit talking about it and showing different views of it, even explained even the furthest seats are only 150ft from the ring so no seat is a bad seat. Which probably isnt true, but damn it sounded good lol
Click to expand...

Yeah in an episode of BTE they acknowledged that the librarians have go away beat and hinted their deletion. But yeah following their story you can see it's coming to an end.the loss of the blue haired girl caused a kind of break between them, the male librarian losing might be the end. They did say they dont like dropping things out of the blue like that and they would just do a payoff instead so...but I really think sommy should be the one to kill the librarian , he could get a good pop and some the public might like him out of the gate as some kind of savior which is a good way to introduce him. 

Oh I didnt see the venue, I'll check it. It's very particular in fact.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Omega making the "really" quip is weird to sell the drama between the Bucks and Rhodes. I would guess it probably happened as to why Cody told it like that rather than just saying it was one of the Bucks. And I guess we're supposed to see Bucks and Omega as close enough in The Elite that they are of one mind, or close to it.
> 
> Cody's knock on DG could be a set up for a future angle with PAC. Last time he made an off hand remark about Spears being a "good hand" and "a player coach" which set up Spears attacking him and likely Spears vs Cody at All Out.
> 
> I jumped over the Allie portion.


Didn't think about the Omega quip from that stand point. But yeah, "we're all boys, but they're the closest" is a real dynamic in real life. 

Cody going to learn to stop making off hand remarks the hard way :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Sucks to see that the Librarian gimmick is going to continuing. I'll be skipping this pre-show. Their last two weren't any good. This doesn't look to be any better.

I liked the Allie part. You had to get her over in some fashion other than the "girl who was in IMPACT as Knockouts champion" and it seems it might be a potential heel turn for her if that segment with Brandi had any indication.

LOVED the Cody/Dustin segment. It showed how much people have overlooked them individually and as a cohesive team. I'm glad that they also attacked the Bucks as careless, arrogant jokesters who think they can withstand a dynasty in the Rhodes. Very stark differences established here.

While FFTF looks to be a weaker card than Fyter Fest, it should still deliver an entertaining and good night.


----------



## rbl85

Alright_Mate;77483758[B said:


> ]Surprised they are persisting with the Librarian gimmick and the cringeworthy comedy that comes with it.
> [/B]
> It puts the company in a terrible light, nobody wants to see that shit, it makes people not want to watch.
> 
> Somebody new to the product tuning in to see what it's all about, then they get greeted by that shit, they'd be changing the channel in an instant.
> 
> Hope they cut back on it, especially when they hit tv.


They're not going to end this gimmick overnight.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> Actually I researched the allie portion and it wasnt even that bad.... lol
> Yeah in an episode of BTE they acknowledged that the librarians have go away beat and hinted their deletion. But yeah following their story you can see it's coming to an end.the loss of the blue haired girl caused a kind of break between them, the male librarian losing might be the end. They did say they dont like dropping things out of the blue like that and they would just do a payoff instead so...but I really think sommy should be the one to kill the librarian , he could get a good pop and some the public might like him out of the gate as some kind of savior which is a good way to introduce him.
> 
> Oh I didnt see the venue, I'll check it. It's very particular in fact.


Oh okay I can't get into the humor of BTE so I just skip them. But I have seen y'all say they acknowledged that the librarian gimmick wasn't liked


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149132435562483717


----------



## Corey

Watching that last 'Road To' has me fully rooting for Cody & Dustin to beat The Bucks. Also Allie walking up and hugging Brandi seemed like a total waste of time.


----------



## zkorejo

Nick's "My Olderr Brotherrr.." to Matt, mocking the Rhodes cracks me up every damn time, Dustin selling it made it even better.


----------



## Taroostyles

Dark Order vs Angelico/Evans vs Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy could steal the show


----------



## TD Stinger

Taroostyles said:


> Dark Order vs Angelico/Evans vs Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy could steal the show


Is that an official match? I haven't seen it announced anywhere.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149347973924626432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149340213606572032
Strange they're both announced as in action, but not against each other. I can't see them adding two women's singles matches to the card, so assume they'll end up in a tag team - either together, or each getting a partner. They win as a tag team, or Britt's partner eats the pin if their against each other.


----------



## Taroostyles

TD Stinger said:


> Is that an official match? I haven't seen it announced anywhere.


I saw the graphic for it on squaredcircle. Unless they scrapped it quietly.

Says the winner would face Best Friends at All Out for the bye in the tag title tournament. That would make sense.


----------



## TD Stinger

Taroostyles said:


> I saw the graphic for it on squaredcircle. Unless they scrapped it quietly.


I mean it makes sense. It's the match I predictable a couple days ago. Best Friends need opponents for All Out and these are the only other 3 teams left not doing anything that can qualify for a shot at a 1st Round Bye. I'm surprised they didn't announce it on BTE or the Road to episode this week.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149347973924626432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149340213606572032
> Strange they're both announced as in action, but not against each other. I can't see them adding two women's singles matches to the card, so assume they'll end up in a tag team - either together, or each getting a partner. They win as a tag team, or Britt's partner eats the pin if their against each other.


I really like Britt Baker and I'm digging the whole "Doctor" gimmick. Hopefully whatever she does, its in a winning capacity.


----------



## Taroostyles

I hope it does as with this match, Rhodes/Bucks, Omega/Cima, and SCU/Lucha Bros this card is now really strong.

Their tag division is so deep already it's crazy. They have all these teams and they're all really good, by far their strongest division at this point.


----------



## TripleG

My gal Britt Baker in action? Noice! 

Seriously, she's weirdly my favorite of the women they've pushed so far. Might be because she's a brunette and I'm an easy sucker for that, I don't know.


----------



## Chan Hung

TripleG said:


> My gal Britt Baker in action? Noice!
> 
> Seriously, she's weirdly my favorite of the women they've pushed so far. Might be because she's a brunette and I'm an easy sucker for that, I don't know.


Shes hot too cant blame u lol


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I researched the allie portion and it wasnt even that bad.... lol
> Yeah in an episode of BTE they acknowledged that the librarians have go away beat and hinted their deletion. But yeah following their story you can see it's coming to an end.the loss of the blue haired girl caused a kind of break between them, the male librarian losing might be the end. They did say they dont like dropping things out of the blue like that and they would just do a payoff instead so...but I really think sommy should be the one to kill the librarian , he could get a good pop and some the public might like him out of the gate as some kind of savior which is a good way to introduce him.
> 
> Oh I didnt see the venue, I'll check it. It's very particular in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay I can't get into the humor of BTE so I just skip them. But I have seen y'all say they acknowledged that the librarian gimmick wasn't liked
Click to expand...

 tes they even made a joke saying all that X pac heat is great and they are going to give them a Baron Corbin push. Said the librarians will be in every main event and every big show :lol and basically they said the librarian has go away heat. 
That particular episode was funny they also acknowledged the criticism about the "funny" parts of the show too.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Taroostyles said:


> I hope it does as with this match, Rhodes/Bucks, Omega/Cima, and SCU/Lucha Bros this card is now really strong.
> 
> Their tag division is so deep already it's crazy. They have all these teams and they're all really good, by far their strongest division at this point.


I actually think my love of tag wrestling is why I rate the Fyter Fest pre-show a lot higher than many other people. yes the other two matches were bad, but that opener was phenomenal.


----------



## Raye

Matthew Castillo said:


> I actually think my love of tag wrestling is why I rate the Fyter Fest pre-show a lot higher than many other people. yes the other two matches were bad, but that opener was phenomenal.


You're gonna love this PPV then, tag team fiesta.

Honestly I think this card is really strong and it's going to be a great show. Not so much on the surprise factor, but just great matches all around.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## Reggie Dunlop

This is shaping up to be a pretty loaded show. There’s really nothing I’m seeing as a piss break. There’s a bit of a curiosity factor happening for every match.


----------



## Obfuscation

THE DARK ORDER :mark:

What better way to establish instant dominance than by smashing some bump machines & smaller, flexible wrestlers like Evans, Angelico, & Jungle Boy. Plus that Uno vs Luchasaurus collision. :yoda


----------



## zrc

Go get 'em Twink and your pet Dinosaur!!!


----------



## Corey

That triple threat tag sounds AWESOME. Gonna be bodies flyin everywhere! :mark:


----------



## Donnie

I hope Jack cuts a promo about how he didn't even get high and he's STILL seeing dinosaurs. 

This is going to rule. 

Only match on the card that will be awful will be Brandi/Allie..


----------



## Frost99

Sat CAN'T come soon enough..........


----------



## RiverFenix

I like this card more than Fyterfest.


----------



## Arktik

Jericho and Dustin are showing these young kids how to cut promos that get people excited.


----------



## TheDraw

Can't fucking wait


----------



## zrc

Jungle Boy on the card... I follow my zrcock and order the show. xD


----------



## Bosnian21

Imo this will be a better show than Fyter Fest (and I thought Fyter Fest was a solid 7/10). More serious, a more well-rounded card and I have a feeling there will be a solid surprise for some reason. I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## JAROTO

So, Moxley won't be at Fight for the Fallen?


----------



## Raye

JAROTO said:


> So, Moxley won't be at Fight for the Fallen?


No, this was known for a long time now. He has the G1 in Japan.


----------



## RKing85

not feeling the pre show. I guess it's not as important as the main show is free, but you certainly don't want to be putting that out as a preshow before a paid show where you are trying to entice last minute buys.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Huh, all of a sudden, this Fight for the Fallen show is looking to be a banger with these new additions. May very well surpass Fyter Fest, all things considered.

I have to assume Dark Order win the three-way tag match to finally get Best Friends. I like how the feud between DO and BF have developed to where they are fighting for a Bye opportunity. Put the feud and tag tournament over at the same time.

WWE has their EVOLVE show on the same night this Saturday and I think AEW are aware that WWE/EVOLVE will try to upstage them from an in ring standpoint but this is where the All Out hype needs to begin in a major way and if they can do that, this will be quite the event.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I like this card more than Fyterfest.


 and with the serious tone of the show it will be better. Since day one I keep telling people this show will be better. 

Ps also it's doing better than fyter fest in term of seats sold. FFTF is 320 seats away from being actually sold out. 


WINNING said:


> Huh, all of a sudden, this Fight for the Fallen show is looking to be a banger with these new additions. May very well surpass Fyter Fest, all things considered.
> 
> I have to assume Dark Order win the three-way tag match to finally get Best Friends. I like how the feud between DO and BF have developed to where they are fighting for a Bye opportunity. Put the feud and tag tournament over at the same time.
> 
> WWE has their EVOLVE show on the same night this Saturday and I think AEW are aware that WWE/EVOLVE will try to upstage them from an in ring standpoint but this is where the All Out hype needs to begin in a major way and if they can do that, this will be quite the event.


 and wwe/evolve will realise that in reality people dont care about workrate. As long as the show overall is good and has a great atmosphere to it its great. Here it's the variety of things that's getting me hooked, there is a bit of everything on the main card. I didnt like DON because of the workrate and I am not the only one, cody's matches have been my favourite and they arent workrate based, my friends and people I watched the show with cared more about the stories and actual fun of the show and didnt give a crap about the workrate. 
That's the reality of things, workrate doesnt draw and aew is being successful because they are NOT a workrate based company as crazy as it sounds. Look at their main event scene, not a single workrate guy ( and no omega isnt , he can fight kucha but it isnt his style).


----------



## V-Trigger

Can't wait to see the set finished. That building is gorgeous.


----------



## TD Stinger

I wonder where they put the ring.

I mean they really only have 2 places. On the stage or on the ground right in front of the stage. Either way it should make for a very unique visual for a wrestling show.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## TripleG

The Rhodes Vs. Bucks is one of those "hook it to my veins!" matches. 

I've been dying to see this since Double or Nothing, so I can't wait to finally see it!


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> I wonder where they put the ring.
> 
> I mean they really only have 2 places. On the stage or on the ground right in front of the stage. Either way it should make for a very unique visual for a wrestling show.


I'd probably put it up in the stage, but I suspect they put it on the ground in front with the stage then being the entrance stage/ramp.


----------



## Bubz

This card is great. So much for the 'Glorified house show' that people were calling it. I'll 100% be watching this live.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bubz said:


> This card is great. So much for the 'Glorified house show' that people were calling it. I'll 100% be watching this live.


How much of this was to counter the WWE backing Evolve show and airing it on the WWE network and how much of this was always in the works?


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How much of this was to counter the WWE backing Evolve show and airing it on the WWE network and how much of this was always in the works?


Very little I would imagine.

Omega vs. Cima and The Bucks vs. The Rhodes were already announced before the Evolve announcement. The 3 way tag had to happen to lead into All Out and they were the only 3 teams left not doing something else. Jericho mentioned he would be on this show back at the DON post media scrums. Women like Britt and Bea were always going to be on the show.

I mean the only match on here you could make that argument for is SCU vs. Lucha Bros but even that probably has more to do with 2 teams needing something to do.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Where’s Orange Cassidy, goddammit. Card is shit without some fresh squeezed.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey the show is looking freaking good I remember it looking kind of iffy at first

On a Side Note, how about that "By the Numbers" segment they aired. Wasnt that cool?? Hope they do more. Marvez actually did pretty good there. I was just thinking he's probably better suited anyway reading from lines or a card than he is doing it on his own,..which is probably what he did at the pay-per-view


----------



## Freelancer

Weather you think the card is good or not doesn't really matter. It's going to be far more entertaining that any recent WWE show, that's for sure.


----------



## Chan Hung

Freelancer said:


> Weather you think the card is good or not doesn't really matter. It's going to be far more entertaining that any recent WWE show, that's for sure.


Yesss lol

https://youtu.be/iZdep3G0rT4


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## AEWMoxley

It looks like they've really been pushing Jericho's promo the past week, and it seems to be working, as it's generating more buzz than anything else on the card. I'm confident he will deliver.


----------



## bradatar

This is gonna be on BR right? I thought about driving to Jacksonville tomorrow but my dog got sick so I’ll have to stay home tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

AEWMoxley said:


> It looks like they've really been pushing Jericho's promo the past week, and it seems to be working, as it's generating more buzz than anything else on the card. I'm confident he will deliver.


I suspect it's being used to get footage of a Page vs Jericho staredown. Jericho will slag Page and basically start calling himself the first ever AEW Champion since it's a foregone conclusion. Go on about how he beat Austin on The Rock on the same night and how Page doesn't have a shot and once he wins the title officially he'll have more demands from Cody and Bucks and if they don't grant them he'll take the title and go elsewhere. 

I hope Jericho buries the hell out of the CBR as well - mocking what Page had to do to get the shot against him and how undeserving he really is. Paint it as Rocky vs Creed, but this ain't Hollywood and Page can't win. The most decorated active wrestler today vs a guy who won a pre-show battle royale against mostly garbage. Put that on the marquee.


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> This is gonna be on BR right? I thought about driving to Jacksonville tomorrow but my dog got sick so I’ll have to stay home tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, free streaming 
:bow


----------



## AEWMoxley

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I suspect it's being used to get footage of a Page vs Jericho staredown. Jericho will slag Page and basically start calling himself the first ever AEW Champion since it's a foregone conclusion. Go on about how he beat Austin on The Rock on the same night and how Page doesn't have a shot and once he wins the title officially he'll have more demands from Cody and Bucks and if they don't grant them he'll take the title and go elsewhere.
> 
> I hope Jericho buries the hell out of the CBR as well - mocking what Page had to do to get the shot against him and how undeserving he really is. Paint it as Rocky vs Creed, but this ain't Hollywood and Page can't win. The most decorated active wrestler today vs a guy who won a pre-show battle royale against mostly garbage. Put that on the marquee.


I want Jericho to roast everyone on the roster, like he indicated he would. Or at least the main event guys. They've been pushing the narrative that he's going to say something controversial, too. This has all the makings of an epic Jericho promo.


----------



## Shaun_27

Watching solely for Dustin/Cody vs Bucks. I hope it can match my insanely high expectations.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shaun_27 said:


> Watching solely for Dustin/Cody vs Bucks. I hope it can match my insanely high expectations.


Me too mainly for this, Jericho, MJF, and Lucha Brothers


----------



## Dave Santos

Chan Hung said:


> Yes, free streaming
> :bow


If I created an account for the last ppv will it work as part of the free stream? Or do I have to create another account?


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149719224228679685


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149719224228679685


----------



## RiverFenix

^As for the misspelling Bea's last name - it was already pointed out and Omega responded in the replies - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149722727978115072


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149728842556293121
Shenanigans!


----------



## Asuka842

I'm curious to see how the tag match goes. Bea and Shoko are both top champions for their promotions, yet Riho and Dr. Britt both have big wins in AEW and seem like they might be getting pushed as big stars there. So I'm curious to see who ends up eating the pin/submission in the end.


----------



## RiverFenix

So with the card finalized - Who ya got?!?

*Cody and Dustin Rhodes vs. The Young Bucks* - Bucks surely going over here. *Dustin eats the pin and retires, leaving his boots in the ring. *

Kenny Omega vs. CIMA - *Omega is a lock*. Needs wins. Cima beat Daniels at Fyter so he could lose here. 

Brandi Rhodes vs. Allie - Does Brandi choke? I think she should if she's not going to be full time in-ring. *Allie wins.* Add a bit of eventual heel edge to Brandi out of this. 

"Hangman" Adam Page vs. Kip Sabian - *Hangman obviously*. 

Pentagon Jr. and Fenix vs. Scorpio Sky and Frankie Kazarian - *Penta/Fenix go over* after SCU distracted when Daniels booted from ringside for interfering. 

Dark Order vs. Jack Evans and Angelico vs. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus - Looking at the venue and those two cement roofed structures just off to either side of the stage/ring area I bet we get a trademark Angelico leap spot here - on to a shitload of Dark Order creepers. *JB or the non-Evil Uno eats the pin. Angelico/Evans don't win though
*

The Buy In
Britt Baker and Riho vs. Bea Priestley and Shoko Nakajima - Not sure. I know Bea won't take the pin. Do they job the Joshi yet? Britt eat a pin in a tag match is unlikely. *I'll say Riho eats the pin. 
*
The Buy In
MJF, Shawn Spears, and Sammy Guevara vs. Joey Janela, Darby Allin, and Jimmy Havoc - Drama between partners Spears and MJF over Cody attack will be interesting. *Darby pins Sammy is my prediction.* I might even have Havoc and Janela start fighting - so have teammates fighting each other leaving Darby vs Sammy for the finish. 

The Buy In
"The Librarian" Peter Avalon (with "The Librarian" Leva Bates) vs. Sonny Kiss - *Sonny Kiss. *

Chris Jericho scheduled to appear.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So with the card finalized - Who ya got?!?
> 
> *Cody and Dustin Rhodes vs. The Young Bucks* - Bucks surely going over here. *Dustin eats the pin and retires, leaving his boots in the ring. *
> 
> Kenny Omega vs. CIMA - *Omega is a lock*. Needs wins. Cima beat Daniels at Fyter so he could lose here.
> 
> Brandi Rhodes vs. Allie - Does Brandi choke? I think she should if she's not going to be full time in-ring. *Allie wins.* Add a bit of eventual heel edge to Brandi out of this.
> 
> "Hangman" Adam Page vs. Kip Sabian - *Hangman obviously*.
> 
> Pentagon Jr. and Fenix vs. Scorpio Sky and Frankie Kazarian - *Penta/Fenix go over* after SCU distracted when Daniels booted from ringside for interfering.
> 
> Dark Order vs. Jack Evans and Angelico vs. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus - Looking at the venue and those two cement roofed structures just off to either side of the stage/ring area I bet we get a trademark Angelico leap spot here - on to a shitload of Dark Order creepers. *JB or the non-Evil Uno eats the pin. Angelico/Evans don't win though
> *
> 
> The Buy In
> Britt Baker and Riho vs. Bea Priestley and Shoko Nakajima - Not sure. I know Bea won't take the pin. Do they job the Joshi yet? Britt eat a pin in a tag match is unlikely. *I'll say Riho eats the pin.
> *
> The Buy In
> MJF, Shawn Spears, and Sammy Guevara vs. Joey Janela, Darby Allin, and Jimmy Havoc - Drama between partners Spears and MJF over Cody attack will be interesting. *Darby pins Sammy is my prediction.* I might even have Havoc and Janela start fighting - so have teammates fighting each other leaving Darby vs Sammy for the finish.
> 
> The Buy In
> "The Librarian" Peter Avalon (with "The Librarian" Leva Bates) vs. Sonny Kiss - *Sonny Kiss. *
> 
> Chris Jericho scheduled to appear.



Mmmmm - don’t think Dustin retires here - more likely All Out - if even that.

Guy seems reinvigorated - looking better than Jericho IMO

Winners are

Hangman
Omega
Dark Order
Brandie with some shenanigans (do anything to win)
Lucha Bros
Sonny Kiss

I can’t call
Bucks v Brotherhood
Women’s tag match - 3 debuts, one ‘face of the division’
6 man - think it is just going to break down. Janela v Havok and MJF v Spears. Most likely Sammy G gets pinned


----------



## Chan Hung

Nice Video Promo!!!

https://youtu.be/9egt1UOOfDI



Dave Santos said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, free streaming
> <img src="http://www.smiley-lol.com/smiley/mystiques/prier0.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Bow" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> If I created an account for the last ppv will it work as part of the free stream? Or do I have to create another account?
Click to expand...

Same account works! I bought Double or Nothing and streamed after Fyter Fest on same account


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> Yes, free streaming
> :bow


Sweeeeet. Wrestling all weekend.


----------



## patpat

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Speaking as someone who attended Fyter Fest, nothing on this card excites me. Mordecay is right. It looks very skippable. *





bradatar said:


> This is gonna be on BR right? I thought about driving to Jacksonville tomorrow but my dog got sick so I’ll have to stay home tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149719224228679685


most people won't understand it, but this is a fucking big match. the tjpw and the stardom champion teaming up against Briitt who got a big win at their first ppt at DON and has been presented as the face of the company , and Riho who already got a pin over the powerhouse of the company and who is in line to be a big heel. 
impossible to call a winner here


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> most people won't understand it, but this is a fucking big match. the tjpw and the stardom champion teaming up against Briitt who got a big win at their first ppt at DON and has been presented as the face of the company , and Riho who already got a pin over the powerhouse of the company and who is in line to be a big heel.
> impossible to call a winner here


I dunno why i got quoted lol. I was at Fyter Fest too and had a blast. I'm excited for this show.


----------



## Asuka842

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So with the card finalized - Who ya got?!?
> 
> *Cody and Dustin Rhodes vs. The Young Bucks* - Bucks surely going over here. *Dustin eats the pin and retires, leaving his boots in the ring. *
> 
> Kenny Omega vs. CIMA - *Omega is a lock*. Needs wins. Cima beat Daniels at Fyter so he could lose here.
> 
> Brandi Rhodes vs. Allie - Does Brandi choke? I think she should if she's not going to be full time in-ring. *Allie wins.* Add a bit of eventual heel edge to Brandi out of this.
> 
> "Hangman" Adam Page vs. Kip Sabian - *Hangman obviously*.
> 
> Pentagon Jr. and Fenix vs. Scorpio Sky and Frankie Kazarian - *Penta/Fenix go over* after SCU distracted when Daniels booted from ringside for interfering.
> 
> Dark Order vs. Jack Evans and Angelico vs. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus - Looking at the venue and those two cement roofed structures just off to either side of the stage/ring area I bet we get a trademark Angelico leap spot here - on to a shitload of Dark Order creepers. *JB or the non-Evil Uno eats the pin. Angelico/Evans don't win though
> *
> 
> The Buy In
> Britt Baker and Riho vs. Bea Priestley and Shoko Nakajima - Not sure. I know Bea won't take the pin. Do they job the Joshi yet? Britt eat a pin in a tag match is unlikely. *I'll say Riho eats the pin.
> *
> The Buy In
> MJF, Shawn Spears, and Sammy Guevara vs. Joey Janela, Darby Allin, and Jimmy Havoc - Drama between partners Spears and MJF over Cody attack will be interesting. *Darby pins Sammy is my prediction.* I might even have Havoc and Janela start fighting - so have teammates fighting each other leaving Darby vs Sammy for the finish.
> 
> The Buy In
> "The Librarian" Peter Avalon (with "The Librarian" Leva Bates) vs. Sonny Kiss - *Sonny Kiss. *
> 
> Chris Jericho scheduled to appear.


Young Bucks win, Dustin eats the pin (although I don't think that he will retire).

Kenny wins obviously.

Allie wins, to establish her in AEW further.

Hangman Page wins.

Pentagon Jr wins.

Dark Order wins.

Buy In.

Riho eats the pin I think, it makes the most sense imo.

MJF wins, pinning Joey Janela.

Sonny Kiss wins.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The card looks weak to me. Cody/Dustin vs Bucks should be good, and hopefully we'll get another MJF promo.


----------



## RiverFenix

patpat said:


> most people won't understand it, but this is a fucking big match. the tjpw and the stardom champion teaming up against Briitt who got a big win at their first ppt at DON and has been presented as the face of the company , and Riho who already got a pin over the powerhouse of the company and who is in line to be a big heel.
> impossible to call a winner here


And no promotion behind it. I'd rather this have been held off for All Out. But you know the title holders can't job - so it's one of Riho or Britt. Is Riho signed officially or still testing the waters? If Britt eats the pin though she's not going to be the first champion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bucks v Brotherhood
Women’s tag with 3 debuts and 2 champions
6 man tag with Spears, MJF, Allin
Tag with SCU v Lucha bros
3 way tag with debut Dark Order, Jungle Boy + Luchasaurus , Evangelico
Kenny v Cima 

That looks weak to you?


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The card looks weak to me. Cody/Dustin vs Bucks should be good, and hopefully we'll get another MJF promo.


You forgot Jericho unhinged on the mic.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> I dunno why i got quoted lol. I was at Fyter Fest too and had a blast. I'm excited for this show.


oh crap I quoted you and forgot to respond 
i was wishing the best to your dog lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bucks v Brotherhood
> Women’s tag with 3 debuts and 2 champions
> 6 man tag with Spears, MJF, Allin
> Tag with SCU v Lucha bros
> 3 way tag with debut Dark Order, Jungle Boy + Luchasaurus , Evangelico
> Kenny v Cima
> 
> That looks weak to you?


It's easily their weakest card so far. Their roster is top heavy, and they're missing one of their top stars, and the other won't be wrestling, although the announcement of the Y2J promo has generated decent buzz, and I'm looking for ward to it.

MJF is stuck in another multi-man match, when he needs to be getting single wins. His entire character is built around people wanting to see him lose, and the only way such a character works if if they are constantly winning singles matches and being a huge dick/excellent promo. He's got the promo part, but he needs to start getting singles match wins, and preferably some fairly high profile ones.

Even Omega is in a match with zero build against a guy that very few know.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And no promotion behind it. I'd rather this have been held off for All Out. But you know the title holders can't job - so it's one of Riho or Britt. Is Riho signed officially or still testing the waters? If Britt eats the pin though she's not going to be the first champion.


I can understand why they didn't made It a big deal yet, it's a big marquee match for people who know the stakes here ( which isn't the case for most aew fans). and most of what makes this such a huge match has little to do with aew ( the two champions ) but there seems to be a big program with Riho and Yuka which is an actual aew program. 

but with this match my interest for brandi's match dropped again, there is NO WAY brandi vs Allie can top that. like no way :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

AEWMoxley said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bucks v Brotherhood
> Women’s tag with 3 debuts and 2 champions
> 6 man tag with Spears, MJF, Allin
> Tag with SCU v Lucha bros
> 3 way tag with debut Dark Order, Jungle Boy + Luchasaurus , Evangelico
> Kenny v Cima
> 
> That looks weak to you?
> 
> 
> 
> It's easily their weakest card so far. Their roster is top heavy, and they're missing one of their top stars, and the other won't be wrestling, although the announcement of the Y2J promo has generated decent buzz, and I'm looking for ward to it.
> 
> MJF is stuck in another multi-man match, when he needs to be getting single wins. His entire character is built around people wanting to see him lose, and the only way such a character works if if they are constantly winning fairly high profile singles matches and being a huge dick/excellent promo. He's got the promo part, but he needs to start getting singles match wins, and preferably some fairly high profile ones.
> 
> Even Omega is in a match with zero build against a guy that very few know.
Click to expand...

The All Out PPV is the obvious high stakes one where it will have all the stuff for everyone. This B-show is nice & Free and I expect it to have some added build for some things to happen on the ppv. I actually think that the lineup had gotten better as the days went on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEWMoxley said:


> It's easily their weakest card so far. Their roster is top heavy, and they're missing one of their top stars, and the other won't be wrestling, although the announcement of the Y2J promo has generated decent buzz, and I'm looking for ward to it.
> 
> MJF is stuck in another multi-man match, when he needs to be getting single wins. His entire character is built around people wanting to see him lose, and the only way such a character works if if they are constantly winning singles matches and being a huge dick/excellent promo. He's got the promo part, but he needs to start getting singles match wins, and preferably some fairly high profile ones.
> 
> Even Omega is in a match with zero build against a guy that very few know.


I actually think on this card is where they start a lot of the build towards All Out

This is a sleeper hit


----------



## AEWMoxley

Chan Hung said:


> The All Out PPV is the obvious high stakes one where it will have all the stuff for everyone. This B-show is nice & Free and I expect it to have some added build for some things to happen on the ppv. I actually think that the lineup had gotten better as the days went on.


I'm aware. I wasn't expecting this to be a high stakes event. I'm just pointing out that the card isn't exactly their strongest. The event can still end up being a good one.

I'm not sure if their roster is deep enough for this yet, but in theory I like the idea of holding certain main eventers off certain cards. It makes their appearances more special. Once they build up their roster and add new talent, they should do this for their TV shows.


----------



## V-Trigger

God damn now I have to sit through the damn pre-show. Well played Tony.


----------



## Chan Hung

V-Trigger said:


> God damn now I have to sit through the damn pre-show. Well played Tony.


Yeah that's the pre show thing, they may put on some crap but they also put on some decent stuff LOL to get people to watch


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bucks v Brotherhood
> Women’s tag with 3 debuts and 2 champions
> 6 man tag with Spears, MJF, Allin
> Tag with SCU v Lucha bros
> 3 way tag with debut Dark Order, Jungle Boy + Luchasaurus , Evangelico
> Kenny v Cima
> 
> That looks weak to you?


Yes.

MJF should be a headliner, instead he's being thrown in a tag match with 5 geeks that will no doubt be booked to make Spears look stronger than everyone else.

Jericho and Moxley not having matches really exposes how top heavy the roster is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Yes.
> 
> MJF should be a headliner, instead he's being thrown in a tag match with 5 geeks that will no doubt be booked to make Spears look stronger than everyone else.
> 
> Jericho and Moxley not having matches really exposes how top heavy the roster is.


....

Well then, thank God our tastes are different I guess


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## Desecrated

MJF is going to be one of those wrestlers it's impossible to root for because 30 year old boomers with their "attitood roolz", shitlordy posts, male pattern baldness and their monster zero drinks will be vicariously living through him.

The women's tag rounds out the card very well. Probably not going to end clean (Rose & Kong interference?) but keeping an eye on it for how AEW plays politics (protecting other organisations). The card is still void of stakes and exists purely as an exhibition so it's going to be overshadowed by other cards this weekend I think.


----------



## jeffatron

Any thoughts on Moxley possibly interfering in the CIMA match? I think we will at least see a wild Moxley appear post match to fuck shit up


----------



## Shaun_27

jeffatron said:


> Any thoughts on Moxley possibly interfering in the CIMA match? I think we will at least see a wild Moxley appear post match to fuck shit up


He's in Japan for the G1. It would be a hell of a round trip .


----------



## jeffatron

Shaun_27 said:


> He's in Japan for the G1. It would be a hell of a round trip .


lol damn fair point, wasn't aware he had a match scheduled. prob close to null chances then


----------



## Shaun_27

jeffatron said:


> lol damn fair point, wasn't aware he had a match scheduled. prob close to null chances then


Absolute zero, unfortunately.


----------



## Chan Hung

Why is AEW letting Moxley do G1 in Japan, hes not exclusive to AEW?


----------



## jeffatron

Chan Hung said:


> Why is AEW letting Moxley do G1 in Japan, hes not exclusive to AEW?


not until tv. hes exclusive in the US

edit: sorta. he's still showing up at a few indies too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Card looks awesome. Not that I had my doubts, but you know, the internet always got to undercut it until it happens.

That "by the numbers" stuff they did on the last Road To video was embarrassing. Total WWE trash. Never again, please.



Desecrated said:


> MJF is going to be one of those wrestlers it's impossible to root for because 30 year old boomers with their "attitood roolz", shitlordy posts, male pattern baldness and their monster zero drinks will be vicariously living through him.


This is great. Only thing missing was MAGA, but basically the boomers point nails it.


----------



## Corey

Chan Hung said:


> Why is AEW letting Moxley do G1 in Japan, hes not exclusive to AEW?


He can't work any televised or PPV events in the US that isn't under the AEW banner. He's free to work as many NJPW dates in Japan as he likes.


----------



## patpat

Corey said:


> He can't work any televised or PPV events in the US that isn't under the AEW banner. He's free to work as many NJPW dates in Japan as he likes.


not really, he is allowed to work international and indy dates when the schedules allows him to do so. he was not gonna get booked in the fight for the fallen show to begin with so he had his July month free and could do his G1. Y2j wasn't at fyter fest etc, not everyone is on every show.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Any way of watching this live in the U.K. for free? Paid for the last two but can't afford to this week. If I'm not mistaken BR is U.S. only and I don't have a VPN.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

patpat said:


> not really, he is allowed to work international and indy dates when the schedules allows him to do so. he was not gonna get booked in the fight for the fallen show to begin with so he had his July month free and could do his G1. Y2j wasn't at fyter fest etc, not everyone is on every show.


Not to belabor the issue, but I don't think Mox is gonna be able to do any more indies in North America going forward. He was allowed to do the last one because he was already booked for it. He can do any international work he wants, but no more work on home turf that isn't AEW. That _might_ be just televised or ppv events as @Corey said, but I don't remember that being part of the agreement. At least that's what I remember reading awhile back. 

Of course, I reserve the right to be full of shit.


----------



## The XL 2

AEW needs to bring in more guys. Some of that undercard is atrocious.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

I seriously hope there will be some sort of Hangman/Jericho shenanigans because this feud is basically non-existent. And they absolutely need to do a video package for Hangman like they did for Allin.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149795468748214272
Seems like it is different from DoN and Fyter

I fully expected them to use the tunnels again one last time


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149795468748214272
> Seems like it is different from DoN and Fyter
> 
> I fully expected them to use the tunnels again one last time


Also interesting that the ring is on what would be the "floor section" for concerts, and that the "ramp" from the stage to the ring will form a platform connected with the ring apron.

Crazy to me that they're building from scratch on site to make it "fit" as you can see the circ saws and wood off to the bottom left.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

100% making it fit

Guess that is the benefit of owning the building - cheaper rent, more expense spent on set design


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Desecrated said:


> MJF is going to be one of those wrestlers it's impossible to root for because 30 year old boomers with their "attitood roolz", shitlordy posts, male pattern baldness and their monster zero drinks will be vicariously living through him.


Yep. I do expect him to be world champ at some point after cheating his way to the top, and then cheating for months to keep it before finally getting utterly destroyed a huge match. Then continuing to be a major heel because his mouth writing checks his fists can't cash is very much part of his character.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Matthew Castillo said:


> Yep. I do expect him to be world champ at some point after cheating his way to the top, and then cheating for months to keep it before finally getting utterly destroyed a huge match. Then continuing to be a major heel because his mouth writing checks his fists can't cash is very much part of his character.


Exactly this. He needs time to work (cheat) his way up to that point, which is why you don’t throw a character like that right into a main event match.


----------



## patpat

If Moxley and omega is their stone cold/the rock, then mjf is gonna be their Jericho. A heel that's going to beat BOTH omega and Moxley in the same night, and this time they do it right by making him an actual big gun. Always thought of it like that lol


----------



## Taroostyles

I like MJF alot too and yes the guy can cut a legendary promo but can he work a main event style and be a credible world champion? One thing about Rock, Austin, Jericho, etc. is they were also top notch workers that could back up their shit talk. 

I haven't seen that yet from MJF.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Really looking forward to this card. Don't understand the complaints about it being "weak". Rhodes Bros vs. Young Bucks is a massive match, plus we get Kenny Omega in his second AEW singles match, Hangman Page in his first AEW singles match, and SCU vs. Lucha Bros which could be the sleeper hit of the show.

Plus Jericho cutting a promo, which will be mainly designed to sell ALL OUT and the feud with Page. Looking forward to seeing what the GOAT comes up with.

I wish they'd give the Librarian shit the boot, but beyond that AEW are doing a lot of compelling stuff.


----------



## Corey

patpat said:


> not really, he is allowed to work international and indy dates when the schedules allows him to do so. he was not gonna get booked in the fight for the fallen show to begin with so he had his July month free and could do his G1. Y2j wasn't at fyter fest etc, not everyone is on every show.


What you're saying isn't wrong but his AEW contract prohibited him from working the G1 show in Dallas because it was a televised show in the US.


----------



## Raye

The finalized card looks incredible. Really looking forward to the womens tag on the pre-show, Riho and the joshi in general have been a huge highlight on the shows for me thus far. Looking forward to the 3-way mans tag as I've never seen Luchasaurus/Jungle tag together, and I think they've done a great job with Dark Order thus far. Then Kenny/CIMA and Page/Sabian look like potential sleeper hits to me too.


----------



## looper007

Doesn't shock me a few on here are crapping on the card. To say this is weak is beyond me. But anyway...

I'm looking forward to that Britt/Riho vs Shoko/Bea match, is it really on pre show. Makes it must match so. Sonny/Librarian match will probably be the comedy spot, wouldn't surprise me if it ends up WMOTN. Omega/Cima should be great. The main event should be very good at worse. Brandi/Allie, I rather have on the pre show then the women's tag but they build it up very well but I'm afraid I have no faint in that been no other then meh. As long as they don't have much time it be fine. The tag matches should be good. Page/Sabian should be solid. Jericho cutting a promo should be fun.

Overall it should be a very good PPV.


----------



## FROSTY

looper007 said:


> She needs to find some character and she isn't blessed with Charisma. I think that might be her downfall.


Well I know I can't stop looking at her.


----------



## patpat

Corey said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> not really, he is allowed to work international and indy dates when the schedules allows him to do so. he was not gonna get booked in the fight for the fallen show to begin with so he had his July month free and could do his G1. Y2j wasn't at fyter fest etc, not everyone is on every show.
> 
> 
> 
> What you're saying isn't wrong but his AEW contract prohibited him from working the G1 show in Dallas because it was a televised show in the US.
Click to expand...

 oh yeah I agree with that.


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> Doesn't shock me a few on here are crapping on the card. To say this is weak is beyond me. But anyway...
> 
> I'm looking forward to that Britt/Riho vs Shoko/Bea match, is it really on pre show. Makes it must match so. Sonny/Librarian match will probably be the comedy spot, wouldn't surprise me if it ends up WMOTN. Omega/Cima should be great. The main event should be very good at worse. Brandi/Allie, I rather have on the pre show then the women's tag but they build it up very well but I'm afraid I have no faint in that been no other then meh. As long as they don't have much time it be fine. The tag matches should be good. Page/Sabian should be solid. Jericho cutting a promo should be fun.
> 
> Overall it should be a very good PPV.


 I could see Riho getting the win here, I dont k ow but they have positioned her as a top player when they made her beat Nyla. And she is teaming up with britt so they must be the two top heels of the company for the women. With yuka and kylie as the underdog babyface. 
But again anyone going over in this match makes sense but at the same time you cant predict it, it's like omega said two undefeated wrestlers in riho and britt who got two big victories vs two high profile champions. 
It's a very very tough call on this one.


----------



## FROSTY

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Joshi are the thing I never knew I needed.
> 
> Never thought I would be into women’s wrestling - but they’re on a different level


We are of the same train of thought. I've not made it a secret that I don't like women's wrestling, but these Joshi women are amazing! The only women's wrestling for me :mark


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Prediction Time!

*Sonny Kiss* v Peter Avalon - Kiss wins with Leva accidentally causing Peter to lose thus ending the Librarian gimmick.

*Britt/Riho* v Bea/Shoko - This is hard. It will either go Shoko eats the pin since the US audience might not know her or ends in a DQ with a run in. Maybe Dashwood debuts and takes out Britt or Rose costs Riho. I'll pick the former.

*Havoc/Darby/Janela* v Sammy/MJF/Spears - MJF and Spears take themselves out of the match by fighting each other and an overwelmed Sammy gets pinned by Darby.

Brandi v *Allie* - both aren't great and i could see this going either way but I'm going with Allie.

*Dark Order* v Angelico/Evens v Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy - I can see the Dark Order winning setting up them against Best Friends at All Out. 

SCU v *Lucha Bros* - Both took loses last time out even though neither team took the pin. I can see Lucha Bros winning since they have lost at all AEW and extended events.

*Hangman* v Sabian - Hangman is winning unless they decide to have him lose via Jericho distraction. More than likely Jericho will cause the distraction and Page still wins. Thats the better story.

*Omega* v Cima - Omega wins 10 out of 10 times. He will make Cima look great in the loss but there is no way Omega loses going into All Out. 0%

Bucks v *Brotherhood* - I'm going against the grain but the Brotherhood wins and it's Dustin that gets the W. I was thinking Dustin was going to retire until the Road To vid and thinks that they are setting up something between Dustin and Omega.

Looks good


----------



## RKing85

Britt and Riho vs Priestly and Shoko will only be about a million times better than Brandi and Allie will be.


----------



## Beatles123

Awesome open!


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149856407963021317
:banderas Darby rules.


----------



## looper007

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> Well I know I can't stop looking at her.


Why has she got a spot or something lol.

She's a good looking woman, a little too much make up for my liking but she's not the only one who over does it with the cosmetics. She's improved a lot and hoping she has a great match tomorrow. The better she's booked the more chance we have of more Stardom talent coming to AEW in the future.


----------



## Mordecay

Brandi/Allie on the main show while the Womens tag is on the preshow... got to make the Elite look strong I guess, even if no one is looking forward to that match


----------



## RiverFenix

Mordecay said:


> Brandi/Allie on the main show while the Womens tag is on the preshow... got to make the Elite look strong I guess, even if no one is looking forward to that match


One could argue - and it has been argued here, not sure by you or not - that AEW should put better matches on the pre-show. Now the complaint is a better match on the pre-show than one of the matches on the main card?

Also this match was just added to the card literally a day before the show compared to the Allie/Brandi match which has been promoted up on RtFftF vids.


----------



## looper007

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> We are of the same train of thought. I've not made it a secret that I don't like women's wrestling, but these Joshi women are amazing! The only women's wrestling for me :mark


that's the shame about Io, Kairi and Asuka in WWE, they are every bit and even better then the Joshi talent that have appeared on AEW, definitely in Asuka and Io case besides AJA Kong, she's a legend. But when you moveset is cut back, you are told what to do and you are working talent not on the level you worked with in Joshi. You are not going to look great. But with AEW, they let their Joshi talent loose and let them be their selves and it helps drag up other talent too in the case of Nyla. 

Io, Kairi and Asuka will have the bigger stage in WWE but the Joshi talent in AEW will have the better matches and better title shots then the Joshi talent in WWE.



Mordecay said:


> Brandi/Allie on the main show while the Womens tag is on the preshow... got to make the Elite look strong I guess, even if no one is looking forward to that match


That's probably been their most build match for the show, so i can see why they have it on the main show. For me I agree I think it's a pre show match written all over it. Unless Brandi has turned into Asuka all of a sudden and Allie is a lot better then that Librarian match. It wouldn't surprise me if it ends up worse match of the night, maybe Sonny/Librarian match might take it. 

By the way it's not the Elite who book the show it's Tony Kahn, he says what goes on and what doesn't. He's the boss.


----------



## Mordecay

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> One could argue - and it has been argued here, not sure by you or not - that AEW should put better matches on the pre-show. Now the complaint is a better match on the pre-show than one of the matches on the main card?
> 
> Also this match was just added to the card literally a day before the show compared to the Allie/Brandi match which has been promoted up on RtFftF vids.


They could have, I don't know, and I know that this sound like a crazy idea, but they could have promoted the womens tag match instead of the Brandi/Allie match? You know, something people actually wanted to see. And no, you shouldn't put your best matches on the pre-show.



looper007 said:


> That's probably been their most build match for the show, so i can see why they have it on the main show. For me I agree I think it's a pre show match written all over it. Unless Brandi has turned into Asuka all of a sudden and Allie is a lot better then that Librarian match. It wouldn't surprise me if it ends up worse match of the night, maybe Sonny/Librarian match might take it.
> 
> *By the way it's not the Elite who book the show it's Tony Kahn, he says what goes on and what doesn't. He's the boss.*


Sure, just like Bischoff was the boss in WCW and Hogan and co. never had to do with anything booking related right? :heston


----------



## Chan Hung

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149856407963021317
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" /> Darby rules.


Damn that Video was good. I wish it was already October these promos and everything are really good that aew is putting out


----------



## Donnie

CODY books the singles stuff
Omega books the women 
Bucks books the tag teams. 
Tony pays for everything, and thinks he has a say.


----------



## FROSTY

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149856407963021317
> :banderas Darby rules.


:bow


----------



## FROSTY

looper007 said:


> Why has she got a spot or something lol.
> 
> She's a good looking woman, a little too much make up for my liking but she's not the only one who over does it with the cosmetics. She's improved a lot and hoping she has a great match tomorrow. The better she's booked the more chance we have of more Stardom talent coming to AEW in the future.


Lol, no she's just my type of chick.

Agreed on hoping for more talent from Stardom.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mordecay said:


> Brandi/Allie on the main show while the Womens tag is on the preshow... got to make the Elite look strong I guess, even if no one is looking forward to that match


My guess, there’ll be some kind if fuckery in the Brandi/Allie match to create or advance a story line. Otherwise I can’t see any good reason why it’s on the main card. I just hope to hell Brandi has acquired some sense of psychology. Otherwise expectations are low for that match.


----------



## Chan Hung

On a side note something really cool I've noticed is aew is already giving small hints of making the wins and losses matter which is really cool


----------



## RKing85

my expectations are so low for Brandi/Allie that a mere passable match will get me to give it a thumbs up.


----------



## NXT Only

Brandi and Allie have been built up so it deserves a main card slot. 

It’s entirely possible the woman’s tag match was put together late because of logistics and that’s why it’s on the pre show.


----------



## Oracle

NXT Only said:


> Brandi and Allie have been built up so it deserves a main card slot.
> 
> It’s entirely possible the woman’s tag match was put together late because of logistics and that’s why it’s on the pre show.


I think it was originally going to be Baker vs Bea because im pretty sure i remember reading something that Riho wasn't due to appear on FFTF so the tag match must have been a last minute thing.


----------



## TheDraw

With Impact, AEW and to a lesser extent, MLW kicking ass......man, I haven't been this excited as a wrestling fan in a long time.


----------



## patpat

Donnie said:


> CODY books the singles stuff
> Omega books the women
> Bucks books the tag teams.
> Tony pays for everything, and thinks he has a say.


 you see that's the problem with wrestling fans, they know very little but we like to act like we have all the informations.
In an interview the young bucks said they were begging for the lucha bros to go over at DON Tony Khan said no and it was end of the line. Just like they made it clear he wont allow any other chairshot, 
I see a lot of people calling him a money mark blablabla, get out of your bubble wrestling fans there is a world outside and Eric bischoff, Dixie Carter arent the only comparison to be used in this case. 
Tony khan Is dealing with the Jackson jaguar , an english soccer team with a hand of steal, he was in gorilla and was dealing with the timing of the event to the minute. Just because there is a collaboration doesnt mean he is sitting there and doing nothing. 
It doesnt have to be one extreme ( vince mcmahon micro managing) or the other ( dixie carter level of lack of power). 
If you get enough of infos about Khan, you can see that he has a very strong personality and doesnt take anyone's bullshit. But ey?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Not only that, the guy runs an Analytics and Marketing firm

And from what I hear - they have a shit-ton of properties (something that will put them on the next level)

He owns a Four Seasons in Canada  (as said on the interview), they own the place where they are showing FFTF

I’ve been in enough boardrooms to know the guy is no dummy


----------



## DOPA

Been loving Darby's character so far and another very good promo video from him.

It's a shame that the women's tag match is on the pre-show because it looks really good on paper. I adore the Joshi's, they've been a constant highlight so far.

Card looks very good overall, am looking forward to it.


----------



## TheDraw

Chan Hung said:


> Damn that Video was good. I wish it was already October these promos and everything are really good that aew is putting out


I love this multidimensional storytelling. Awesome stuff


----------



## RiverFenix

Mordecay said:


> They could have, I don't know, and I know that this sound like a crazy idea, but they could have promoted the womens tag match instead of the Brandi/Allie match? You know, something people actually wanted to see. And no, you shouldn't put your best matches on the pre-show.


UFC puts a better fight to headline it's free pre-show portion than 3/5ths of it's PPV card in many cases. Get people to tune in for free card in hopes to sell them on the PPV portion and get them to buy it. 

AEW was really impressed with it's BRLive sign ups last show - maybe they're targeting a different fanbase with this match on the free card as the lure.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could have, I don't know, and I know that this sound like a crazy idea, but they could have promoted the womens tag match instead of the Brandi/Allie match? You know, something people actually wanted to see. And no, you shouldn't put your best matches on the pre-show.
> 
> 
> 
> UFC puts a better fight to headline it's free pre-show portion than 3/5ths of it's PPV card in many cases. Get people to tune in for free card in hopes to sell them on the PPV portion and get them to buy it.
> 
> AEW was really impressed with it's BRLive sign ups last show - maybe they're targeting a different fanbase with this match on the free card as the lure.
Click to expand...

 this if anything the preshow should only have people like the private party and the joshi newcomers on it, to introduce them to the audience. 
------------

Does anyone have news about yuka? Some people say her light injury is a work some others say its serious. It's weird she isnt on the card seeing as they have a program with her and riho, or maybe it's the fact that not everyone is on the every card. 
Also Shida said in an interview her goal is to retire in aew.


----------



## Raye

Can't believe today is the day of their 3rd show! Hoping it's a banger of a show, card looks really well put together.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction time:

*The Rhodes Brothers vs. The Young Bucks:* Expecting a really good one here. Remembering The Brotherhood's past matches in WWE, I expect a good clash of styles here. I'll pick the Bucks to win as I don't see Cody & Dustin teaming up being a long term thing.

*Kenny Omega vs. Cima:* I'm still learning more and more about Cima, but from the little I've seen I know this will be good. Outcome isn't doubt though. Omega wins.

*SCU vs. Lucha Brothers:* Feels like Lucha Brothers kind of have to win here after losing 2 straight. Should be fun.

*Dark Order vs. Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy vs. Aneglico & Jack Evans:* Should be another fun spot fest. Dark Order for the win since they're already feuding with the Best Friends.

*Darby, Havoc, Janela vs. MJF, Spears, Guevara:* We know how this goes. Spears and MJF will eventually implode and Guevara will get his ass kicked.

*Adam Page vs. Kip Sabian:* Page wins, obviously. Haven't seen enough of Sabian to know how good this could be.

*Sonny Kiss vs. Peter Avalon:* We'll see a lot "shhhhing" and some ass based attacks from Kiss. So yeah, you'll know quick if you like this or not.

*Brandi vs. Allie:* Brandi wins, I guess. They've done their part to get people to care and maybe with who's involved they pull out every trick they can to make something memorable. But going in, can't say I care much.

*Baker & Riho vs. Bea & Shoko:* I've seen a bit of Bea and Britt. Just now seeing Riho, and I've never seen Shoko. So yeah, I'm going into this one with an open mind and seeing who impresses me. I assume Baker & Riho win since they are full time talents as of now.


----------



## patpat

Like I expected they will use some part of their DON stage here. Makes sense and they should save cash, introduce the new set at all out since it's a ppv.


----------



## RiverFenix

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149856407963021317
> :banderas Darby rules.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149895886358683649


Also how about a Chairman vs Chairman feud down the line -


----------



## Donnie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149895886358683649
> 
> 
> Also how about a Chairman vs Chairman feud down the line -


:wow They just sold me on another Tye Dillinger feud. Well done


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

But... but... but.... Tye Boringerrr is jobbr 4 lyfe they said!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

When lower card guys jump ship to AEW we should give them a chance to prove themselves before dismissing them completely. I doubt AEW will let the Orlando Jordans and over the hill RVD's of the world steamroll their top stars like TNA did. They'll have to show their worth first and a lot of them may be able to do so without any cuffs on them.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Donnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149856407963021317
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" /> Darby rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149895886358683649
> 
> 
> Also how about a Chairman vs Chairman feud down the line -
Click to expand...

 stop I can only get so erect!


----------



## Chan Hung

Donnie said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149895886358683649
> 
> 
> Also how about a Chairman vs Chairman feud down the line -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/1EAyf2n.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wow" class="inlineimg" /> They just sold me on another Tye Dillinger feud. Well done
Click to expand...

Same.here lol


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

Gonna order on Fite. The site lists the start time as 00:30 GMT, but there's no separate stream for, or mention of the pre-show. Anyone know if that start time is for the pre-show and it's all in one stream? Seem to recall that's what they did with Fyter Fest, but not completely sure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

It was all one stream for Fyter - I was also confused 

Should be the same this time


----------



## Claro De Luna

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Gonna order on Fite. The site lists the start time as 00:30 GMT, but there's no separate stream for, or mention of the pre-show. Anyone know if that start time is for the pre-show and it's all in one stream? Seem to recall that's what they did with Fyter Fest, but not completely sure.


I've read somewhere that the pre-show starts at 12.30am and the event itself begins at 1.15am. Can anyone confirm this please?


----------



## Chan Hung

X-Pensive Wino said:


> Gonna order on Fite. The site lists the start time as 00:30 GMT, but there's no separate stream for, or mention of the pre-show. Anyone know if that start time is for the pre-show and it's all in one stream? Seem to recall that's what they did with Fyter Fest, but not completely sure.


It's all on the same stream. Except for example some people watch the buy-in on YouTube but then here in the states they go to Bleacher Report to stream it when they buy it


----------



## kingnoth1n

Buy in starts at 7:30 EST right?


----------



## Chan Hung

kingnoth1n said:


> Buy in starts at 7:30 EST right?


Yes! Then actual show at 8pm eastern 7 PM central


----------



## Beatles123

Is the Buy In live on youtube?


----------



## patpat

the theme song of the show is so fucking good!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> Is the Buy In live on youtube?


Yep should be as usual


----------



## Beatles123

Any pics of the set?


----------



## Claro De Luna

Chan Hung said:


> Yes! Then actual show at 8pm eastern 7 PM central


What time is this in UK time?


----------



## CRCC

I'm starting to dread these AEW's buy-ins. Think I'll pass on watching it live.


----------



## MOX

Claro De Luna said:


> What time is this in UK time?


Eastern time is just gone 4pm now, and Buy In starts at 7:30 eastern, which is in 3 and a half hours, so that makes UK start time for the Buy In 1:30am.


----------



## imthegame19

BulletClubFangirl said:


> When lower card guys jump ship to AEW we should give them a chance to prove themselves before dismissing them completely. I doubt AEW will let the Orlando Jordans and over the hill RVD's of the world steamroll their top stars like TNA did. They'll have to show their worth first and a lot of them may be able to do so without any cuffs on them.


Yeah right now AEW doesn't have 15 guys who are main eventers or have talent to be ones. They have 6-7 guys for upper card of the show. With a lot of focus on tag and woman's division. With mid card guys basically being indie hardcore fan favorites(Janela, Havoc,Darby Allin) or spot fest indie fan favorites(Daniels,Cima, Sabain,Guverea,Jungle Boy) those spots. To bring those fans into the product. 



But AEW is weak in lower uppercard of the roster especially with Pac out. So it makes perfect sense they would sign Spears and put him in a good spot. Yes Tye Dillenger was a jobber on Smackdown. But like we see with EC3 he's was never given a chance. He basically went from a hot and over talent in NxT. Then got called up and up and was made straight into jobber. He's a guy with good look, good talker, can put on good matches, has good size compare most if the mid card guys on the roster. So he feels like a asset that can help the company grow. 




Just because Vince jobs guy out doesn't mean he doesn't have potential. We saw guy like EC3 do very well in TNA and ok in NXT. Yet he's complete jobber on in WWE. It would be a different story if AEW had a loaded roster at the top. Then bought in Spears to push ahead over talented guys they already have. Spears right now is better talent then a lot guy on AEW roster.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

CRCC said:


> I'm starting to dread these AEW's buy-ins. Think I'll pass on watching it live.


You never know what hidden gems you might miss....


----------



## NXT Only

CRCC said:


> I'm starting to dread these AEW's buy-ins. Think I'll pass on watching it live.


Gotta get people on the card to see how they’re translating to the audience. 

It’s all gonna help down the road.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

is this being broadcast in England?


----------



## Beatles123

optikk sucks said:


> is this being broadcast in England?


yes.


----------



## V-Trigger

optikk sucks said:


> is this being broadcast in England?


ITV4 for the buy in and then you have to pay for the full show or use a VPN and use BRLive.


----------



## RKing85

going to be doing some channel surfing tonight, but I should catch most of this show.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Will be catching up on this tomorrow evening, but pretty pumped for tonight's show. Dustin/Cody against the Bucks should be cool.


----------



## Raye

The women's tag on pre-show, the 3-way men's tag, and Page/Sabian are probably the 3 I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## Aedubya

It's not on ITV4 people


----------



## Claro De Luna

V-Trigger said:


> ITV4 for the buy in and then you have to pay for the full show or use a VPN and use BRLive.


No, not on ITV4. Buy-in free on YouTube and main show on Fite.tv for £8.99.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Most looking forward to Bucks v Cody and the 6 man tag with Spears and MJF

Screw it - looking forward to everything except Brandie / Allie

And I am kinda cold toward Kenny / Cima - Cima hasn’t clicked for me yet


----------



## Chan Hung

2 hrs to go!!! Or 1 n half til Buy In lol

Should be good card. 

Off topic, Jim Ross mentioned hes looking forward to as viewers keep up with the product to see the lanes of faces and heels emerge so that the audience can get more understanding what side people are on.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> 2 hrs to go!!! Or 1 n half til Buy In lol
> 
> Should be good card.
> 
> Off topic, Jim Ross mentioned hes looking forward to as viewers keep up with the product to see the lanes of faces and heels emerge so that the audience can get more understanding what side people are on.


 they already said they are going to let the audience a certain leeway to decide who is herl and face. The guys will have characters and you will still have clear cut heel like y2j mjf shawn spears but still when it comes to guys like Moxley/omega or the Rhodes vs the bucks the public is gonna choose.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hrs to go!!! Or 1 n half til Buy In lol
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic, Jim Ross mentioned hes looking forward to as viewers keep up with the product to see the lanes of faces and heels emerge so that the audience can get more understanding what side people are on.
> 
> 
> 
> they already said they are going to let the audience a certain leeway to decide who is herl and face. The guys will have characters and you will still have clear cut heel like y2j mjf shawn spears but still when it comes to guys like Moxley/omega or the Rhodes vs the bucks the public is gonna choose.
Click to expand...

 Cool. Makes sense. 1 hour til Buy In 
:mark

On a side note, Ross also said that when All Out is done that it should have enough praise to lead into the TV tapings. This leads me to think there will be a surprise or 2
Also, he says AEW already has chosen their TV tapings venues for 2019 which will be released to the public soon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just scrolling through twitter and watching old BTEs- and I just realised....

Dream match - Cody v Pentagon - how crazy would THAT be?

Dustin v Pentagon as well - geeezzzzzz


----------



## Lethal Evans

Curious to see how the whole show does after the first 2. Not expecting huge things until All Out, but should still be fun.


----------



## bradatar

BleacherReport is making this shit annoying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

bradatar said:


> BleacherReport is making this shit annoying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its working for me, plus it hasn't started yet.


----------



## sawduck

Wait so does the main show not start for another hour and a half,i'm not from america so i am a bit confused


----------



## Bosnian21

sawduck said:


> Wait so does the main show not start for another hour and a half,i'm not from america so i am a bit confused


• Pre-show begins at 4:30 pm Pacific (BR Live and Youtube)

• Main show is 5:15 pm Pacific (BR Live)

https://twitter.com/aewrestling/status/1150096303038377984?s=21


----------



## Chan Hung

Saw a scattered report LAX possibly backstage. Not gonna believe til I see it.


----------



## Bosnian21

Chan Hung said:


> Saw a scattered report LAX possibly backstage. Not gonna believe til I see it.


Didn’t we hear about a potential women’s surprise appearance last time? I always take those types of reports with a grain if salt.


----------



## Beatles123

so at 7 30 the page on B/R should have a video player on it right? all i see is the logo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

No joke - i am hyped. Its 1 in the morning in Germany

I made some banging buffalo wings - gonna do an all nighter and then go straight into G1 day 3 

And then nap


----------



## Bosnian21

Beatles123 said:


> so at 7 30 the page on B/R should have a video player on it right? all i see is the logo.


It’ll most likely cut to the live feed, you won’t have to press play. At least that’s how Fyter Fest and DoN were for me.


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/Ox7k8rK3zAo

YouTube incase anyone wants to catch it there in 22 minutes



LifeInCattleClass said:


> No joke - i am hyped. Its 1 in the morning in Germany
> 
> I made some banging buffalo wings - gonna do an all nighter and then go straight into G1 day 3 <img src="https://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> And then nap <img src="https://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Great Time to Be a Wrestling Fan. Soon itll be AEW PPV on Sat and WWE Sunday. Maybe MLW too.


----------



## patpat

this show will be close to DON 
I put my guess


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chan Hung said:


> Great Time to Be a Wrestling Fan. Soon itll be AEW PPV on Sat and WWE Sunday. Maybe MLW too.


I think i’m enjoying wrestling more since my Rugby team is playing so shit these days.

Might switch back though once the Rugby World Cup starts up


----------



## Beatles123

Youtube stream is up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox7k8rK3zAo


----------



## Sephiroth766

The set up looks really cool 



Spoiler: .


----------



## V-Trigger

Spoiler: the venue


----------



## sim8

LifeInCattleClass said:


> No joke - i am hyped. Its 1 in the morning in Germany
> 
> I made some banging buffalo wings - gonna do an all nighter and then go straight into G1 day 3 <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> And then nap <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Oh shit, i forgot about G1 day 3. Those main 4 matches are gonna be absolutely madness. Aw man this is gonna be a long night/morning for me


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MrEvans said:


> Curious to see how the whole show does after the first 2. Not expecting huge things until All Out, but should still be fun.


I’m curious to see how it fares opposite the Evolve show on the fucking WWE network. I’m sure the WWE stans will be all over it. I can’t be bothered with any of the E’s shit. My old ass will be parked right here in front of FFTF all night. Looking forward to all of it, even Brandi/Allie. Don’t care about story lines right now, don’t want to see piles of backstage bullshit, I just want to see some good wrestling of all different styles.


----------



## patpat

Sephiroth766 said:


> The set up looks really cool


the set up is just..special, so weird lol :lol 
they still use their DON set for now, I am thinking there will be one for the next real ppv ( all out)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yeah, G1 is gonna be mad - especially Kenta / Tana



Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m curious to see how it fares opposite the Evolve show on the fucking WWE network. I’m sure the WWE stans will be all over it. I can’t be bothered with any of the E’s shit. My old ass will be parked right here in front of FFTF all night. Looking forward to all of it, even Brandi/Allie. Don’t care about story lines right now, don’t want to see piles of backstage bullshit, I just want to see some good wrestling of all different styles.


I have totally left the E behind now - at most I’ll watch youtube highlights and and Ups and Downs with Simon Miller

Only way they’ll get me back is a Bryan rumble win


----------



## MetalKiwi

Should be a great show !


----------



## Rookie of the Year

It's a crazy weekend to be a wrestling fan.

Today we have AEW and Evolve, last night was the G1 (which I still need to watch). Kinda spoiled, it's a lot of content to get through, which can be a good or bad thing.

Also, I watch UFC, so I've spent my morning watching the prelim fights of the Fight Night that is live at the moment. Gonna switch to Fight for the Fallen in a few minutes though, it's the show I'm most excited for out of all of them.

Really think Rhodes vs. Bucks could be a classic. The spots of the Bucks with the psychology Dustin brings... gonna be a cracker of a show!


----------



## Aedubya

I'm predicting a no finish in the 3 on 3 match
MJP & Spears, Janela & Havoc, Allin & Guevara will all end up brawling each other setting up their individual matches at ALL OUT


----------



## Lethal Evans

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m curious to see how it fares opposite the Evolve show on the fucking WWE network. I’m sure the WWE stans will be all over it. I can’t be bothered with any of the E’s shit. My old ass will be parked right here in front of FFTF all night. Looking forward to all of it, even Brandi/Allie. Don’t care about story lines right now, don’t want to see piles of backstage bullshit, I just want to see some good wrestling of all different styles.


I've completely fallen out of love with the WWE. Even when it was bad, I still watched or always checked results every week on BleacherReport. Now, I really don't care. I've been hooked to NJPW & AEW and that's all I care about tbh.

I still catch up some WWE shit, but it's usually to see how bad things are.


----------



## patpat

MrEvans said:


> I've completely fallen out of love with the WWE. Even when it was bad, I still watched or always checked results every week on BleacherReport. Now, I really don't care. I've been hooked to NJPW & AEW and that's all I care about tbh.
> 
> I still catch up some WWE shit, but it's usually to see how bad things are.


same here, I am also only focused on aew and some NJPW


----------



## Chan Hung

Now this IS outdoor event right?


----------



## bradatar

MJF needs to kill him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sim8

Im so psyched for this show. Reckon it has more potential than fyter fest and that was a good show


----------



## kingnoth1n

This should be fun.


----------



## sim8

Chan Hung said:


> Now this IS outdoor event right?


I believe so but not 100%


----------



## RKing85

Let's get this show on the road!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

NOOOOO Alex Marvez?!?!?!? FUCK


----------



## patpat

let's goooo


----------



## Chan Hung

Get Rid.of that sack of Shit 
:mj2


----------



## Chrome

This setup is pretty cool. :bjpenn


----------



## bradatar

I hope Brandi squashes this geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

The librarians getting booed :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Them Boooos!!!!!!


----------



## looper007

Alex Marhez ugh, he's just so bland. Hopefully he be better tonight.

Good to see they are getting this match out of the way first.


----------



## Alright_Mate

MUTE


----------



## RKing85

nothing on BR Live but youtube working fine.

That venue set up looks dope.


----------



## patpat

let's get the garbage out of the place first, great idea


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Annnnnd ... B/R feed is up. :yas

But we’re starting off with fucking Marvez. :cry2


----------



## Chan Hung

Dude that place looks badass . Bro that heat!!!!


----------



## dsnotgood

Just noticed no mox. Boooooo


----------



## sim8

Fite crapping out every 15 seconds. It was fine for Fyter Fest. Anyone else have issues?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I lowkey find this librarian dude hilarious LMAO


----------



## patpat

sonny kiss getting a pop for interrupting the librarian :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I lowkey find this librarian dude hilarious LMAO


Damian Sandow anyone??


----------



## dsnotgood

Chan Hung said:


> Dude that place looks badass . Bro that heat!!!!


It’s only 85*. Heat isn’t too bad


----------



## bradatar

LFG LIBRARIANS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP

Jim Cornette is already throwing shit at his TV. "What in the Goddamn fuck is this bullshit!!!"


----------



## Chan Hung

Cornette exploding now!!!!


----------



## looper007

i'm liking the intimate feel of the place. Would be great if their TV venues would be like that. Reminds you of old school Raw and WCW.


----------



## RKing85

this show getting a thumbs up from me tonight just for the venue alone. I love unique venues. 

Going with Sonny Kiss in this opener.


----------



## TD Stinger

I LOVE the set up and the setting they've got going here.


----------



## dsnotgood

Great this fruit now out...aew really making it hard for me not to turn this shit off


----------



## bradatar

Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

I could have gone without a full screen shot of Sonny's ass


----------



## kingnoth1n

Get the hook.


----------



## dsnotgood

bradatar said:


> Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya. Family friendly my ass. Would hate to explain to my kid why a man dresses and dances like a woman


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> Jim Cornette is already throwing shit at his TV. "What in the Goddamn fuck is this bullshit!!!"


Oh Hes pissed Now. He may not get through the pre-show


----------



## RKing85

two minutes in and Jim Cornette has already had a stroke.

We might have to rename XPac Heat to Librarian Heat


----------



## Chan Hung

Well the Librarian gimmick may grab heat .


----------



## dsnotgood

Why can’t he just be gay and not need to dress like a girl? That I wouldn’t mind as much but this is cringe


----------



## Chrome

Crowd sounds lively so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

RKing85 said:


> two minutes in and Jim Cornette has already had a stroke.
> 
> We might have to rename XPac Heat to Librarian Heat


Imagine they added Janela and Havoc to this match???
:maury


----------



## dsnotgood

RKing85 said:


> two minutes in and Jim Cornette has already had a stroke.
> 
> We might have to rename XPac Heat to Librarian Heat


Where you watching this


----------



## Chan Hung

Marvez sucks. He sounds like a neighbor that could just be talking to you on the phone about the match


----------



## patpat

the librarian thing so far isn't THAT terrible, it's less cringe maybe because it's an actual fight


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Just put the camera on Leva. Nobody wants to see this match.


----------



## EMGESP

Okay so they are gonna break up the librarians.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Isn't it self-demeaning to have a gimmick that exploits your sex/gender/etc?

Like why can't this person's gimmick be a badass? Why twerk and do silly shit?


----------



## looper007

sonny kiss is pretty damn good in the ring.


----------



## kingnoth1n

What in the crap; Leva bates shouting out spots more or less.


----------



## SPCDRI

The "twerksault"

FFS


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd is good


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> sonny kiss is pretty damn good in the ring.


this the match is so far is pretty decent. and the librarian are gonna break up lol, thanks god


----------



## RKing85

weak finisher if that is indeed Kiss' finishing maneuver.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I need to keep reminding myself not to watch these pre-shows. I don't watch WWEs', so don't know why I'm still for this.


----------



## Oracle

Leva Bates is actually cringe


----------



## looper007

That was good for how long it went. Sonny is actually pretty good.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Embarrassing start to the show.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Mercifully....it's over.


----------



## Mordecay

Sonny is a decent wrestler, first time I see him, but I can help but notice that his gimmick is very similar to Naomi's

No as bad asI expected


----------



## SPCDRI

RKing85 said:


> weak finisher if that is indeed Kiss' finishing maneuver.


Yeah, dislike the finisher


----------



## patpat

the librarian thing was fast, with a pretty entertaining match , cool. they took notice


----------



## Chan Hung

Cute Gal


----------



## RKing85

nothing memorable about the opener, but not offensive either.

Is that Dustin with Cody? Didn't recognize him without the crimson mask.


----------



## looper007

RKing85 said:


> weak finisher if that is indeed Kiss' finishing maneuver.


Definitely needs a better finisher. But the match was good for what it was, I was expecting worse.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun opener. The Librarian stuff worked better tonight and Sonny Kiss is supremely talented. Will work great in that undercard role.


----------



## Oracle

Alex Marvez is still awful cant carry his sorry ass on weekly TV.

horrendous excuse of a commentator


----------



## Chan Hung

SPCDRI said:


> RKing85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> weak finisher if that is indeed Kiss' finishing maneuver.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, dislike the finisher
Click to expand...

It's one of those moves where can just kick him in the middle of his groin LOL


----------



## Britz94xD

I like how AEW builds these cards up. The dog crap matches on the pre-show, average matches on the undercard and the good stuff at the end.

Perfect


----------



## MetalKiwi

I liked that match. Very good start.


----------



## patpat

wow great interview! the preshow so far isn't terrible 
that's great! 
yeahhhhh DUSTINNNNN


----------



## TheLooseCanon

We need a way lot more 'old school' for wrestling to be wrestling again.


----------



## Aedubya

Sonny Kiss theme tune is very good


----------



## looper007

good promo from the Rhodes.


----------



## TD Stinger

The way Dustin's been selling that Powerslam, I expect a hell of a sell job when he hits that Snap Powerslam on the Bucks.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jim cornette just had a couple strokes but now maybe he's getting better


----------



## looper007

The backstage interviewer has started well. If they have both her and Alicia it be good.

I'm looking forward to this match, could be sleeper hit of the night.


----------



## Chan Hung

That Crowd!!


----------



## MetalKiwi

Fite TV keeps dropping out


----------



## FITZ

I'm sure this is a great interview from Cody but it's been 10 seconds on then buffers for 10...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Britt Baker has a star aura to her.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Loving the venue.


----------



## Geeee

Britt Baker's theme song is pretty dope.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Oracle. said:


> horrendous excuse of a commentator


I wonder why nobody have gave this suggestion, why not put Dustin Runnels/Rhodes on commentary as a heel when TV starts?


----------



## RKing85

This women's tag match is going to be about a million times better (and I might be conservative in that estimate) than the Brandi/Allie match later in this card.

Going with Britt and Riho. If this gets 10+ minutes, I have pretty high hopes for it.


----------



## jeffatron

anybody having issues w fite?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The FITE signal is fucking up, completely missed the Rhodes promo and it's spluttering to start this next match with Britt. It's a FITE issue too, had its own graphic saying "signal incoming". Never had an issue before


----------



## Chan Hung

Well so far the theme music of the wrestlers are pretty decent


----------



## SPCDRI

Chan Hung said:


> Jim cornette just had a couple strokes but now maybe he's getting better


He says he likes Baker and Priestly, not sure what he'll think of the Concrete Rose, Sonny Kiss.


----------



## dsnotgood

Riho is insanely tiny, cute, and tough as fuck. What a woman!


----------



## Chrome

Sound has definitely been better tonight so far. Can actually hear the theme music lol.


----------



## EmbassyForever

BEA.
OH SHIT


----------



## kingnoth1n

Terrible entrance music.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This shit is so lame. God.


----------



## looper007

Shoko and Bea. Is Bea from New Zealand????


----------



## dsnotgood

I miss the British dude on commentary


----------



## patpat

ok this is fucking badass , that crowd is crazy


----------



## TheLooseCanon

What happened to Hikaru Shida? Is she signed with AEW?


----------



## SPCDRI

These japanese women are way too small, they will never draw a penny.

If she's booked at 147 centimeters, she isn't even 5 foot tall, good God. 

Britt Baker isn't even a Big Body/Physique/Size wrestler and this looks like Gulliver's Travels.


----------



## MetalKiwi

So good to see a Kiwi in AEW !


----------



## Chan Hung

The br live is behind the YouTube one


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

She looks like Gangrel.


----------



## patpat

TheLooseCanon said:


> What happened to Hikaru Shida? Is she signed with AEW?


she is exclusive for 3 years but so far she is wrapping her Japanese stuff before moving on to usa


----------



## RKing85

love that AEW letting the women come out with their belts from other promotions.

Even if you don't know who they are, you know they are important just by seeing them with their belts.


----------



## Oracle

TheLooseCanon said:


> What happened to Hikaru Shida? Is she signed with AEW?


Yes she's full time


----------



## Trophies

Who is this Bea...hope she's good. Looks great.


----------



## TD Stinger

Britt looking fine tonight.

A lot of newer talent in her for me. I'm interested to see what they've got.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> ok this is fucking badass , that crowd is crazy


Right? For pre-show not bad


----------



## EMGESP

Britt Baker is damn good looking. Surprised WWE didn't pick her up.


----------



## Geeee

I'm pretty sure Nakajima's outfit is straight from Monster Hunter


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She looks like Gangrel.


THIS is what we have been waiting for.

Britt is hot though


----------



## EmbassyForever

Britt Baker is like the MJF of the women's division. She's great.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Alex is just too dry for me. I feel like he'd be better served for a halftime-esque role, similar to WWE's panels.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

They desperately need Scarlett right now. This women's division is just bad.


----------



## kingnoth1n

SPCDRI said:


> These japanese women are way too small, they will never draw a penny.
> 
> If she's booked at 147 centimeters, she isn't even 5 foot tall, good God.
> 
> Britt Baker isn't even a Big Body/Physique/Size wrestler and this looks like Gulliver's Travels.


Man these japanese girls are so tiny, Brit Baker towers over these chicks.


----------



## Oracle

Haha what the fuck britt


----------



## RKing85

lol at Britt going to tag the wrong girl. haha.


----------



## TD Stinger

Did Britt really just try to tag in the wrong girl? LOL.


----------



## Chrome

Yikes at that Britt botch.


----------



## Mordecay

Britt is racist, can't tell the two japanse women apart lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why not just do Avalon vs. a face you need to get over..maybe Jungleboy or something, then Baker vs. Bea? Because Omega gets off on gay japanese anime and these joshi girls that no one is ever gonna care about.


----------



## EMGESP

Britt Baker thinks all Asians look the same.


----------



## JRL

I really like the set up they went with in this arena. It gives it a unique feel.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Oh no.. a botch


----------



## looper007

Britt looks like she got messed up, she's struggling.


----------



## ElTerrible

Mordecay said:


> Britt is racist, can't tell the two japanse women apart lmao


Hehe. She is the prime candidate for nepotism criticism in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> Britt Baker is damn good looking. Surprised WWE didn't pick her up.


I agree she's really good looking and I think she's going to be pretty popular in the company


----------



## EMGESP

This Arena reminds me of the WCW days where they would have unique locations.


----------



## FITZ

RACIST


Also the venue looks amazing.


----------



## 260825

*Thing with the Alex guy on commentary, is he isn't bad but he's too similar; there needs to be a ying/yang to it. Face/Hell dynamic.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Well Marvez is getting a fraction better but too quiet!!!!


----------



## patpat

wtf this crowd is..;amazing lol


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, even if Marvez does improve and I hope he does, him and Excalibur just sound too damn similar, lol.

Also God he needs to speak up.

I think Riho has a good chance to break out as a big star in this division, more than most I've seen so far.


----------



## bradatar

And this Bea chick who they hyped up...Luna Vachon esque 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

EMGESP said:


> This Arena reminds me of the WCW days where they would have unique locations.


Remember the pay-per-views will have some cool themes back in the day


----------



## SPCDRI

Pipe up, buttercups, Peter Avalon lost clean and left the building. I can hardly hear these announcers and they sound so similar.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Britt Baker is kinda thick son.


----------



## zrc

might sound stupid, but I don't like the wider black lines on the ref shirts.


----------



## RKing85

this is good stuff.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

kingnoth1n said:


> Britt Baker is kinda thick son.


She looks great tonight, didn't realize she was this hot.

That botch was really bad tho lmfao.


----------



## SPCDRI

She doesn't call it the 619, she calls it Tiger's Feet.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Those are some weak ass looking strikes, terrible.


----------



## bradatar

zrc said:


> might sound stupid, but I don't like the wider black lines on the ref shirts.




I kinda like it to be honest. If a woman the ref for a main event though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

I could easily see this Britt/Bea being a preview of the match to crown the first women's champ.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bea Pristley is a looker too.


----------



## kingnoth1n

The Inbred Goatman said:


> She looks great tonight, didn't realize she was this hot.
> 
> That botch was really bad tho lmfao.


It was and what the heck was that hot tag! LOL!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Doesn't feel like Britt is on her game tonight.


----------



## Trophies

Bea trying to kill Baker...jesus


----------



## jeffatron

is britt hurt? looking all kinds of awful


----------



## 260825

*These women need to clean up their ring-work. It's a damn miracle if they can go more than 10s without some flakey bs breaking the flow.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

This match is incredibly sloppy.


----------



## Chrome

Man I'm getting some weird ass subtitles on my stream now.


----------



## RKing85

did described video just start showing up on the screen for anybody else?


----------



## jeffatron

lol wtf is going on w fite. random coding n captions have appeared


----------



## kingnoth1n

Chrome said:


> Man I'm getting some weird ass subtitles on my stream now.


yeah same.


----------



## imthegame19

The Inbred Goatman said:


> This match is incredibly sloppy.


Exactly what I was thinking. You can tell they didn't work together before and can't tell what moves are coming. While trying to do everything too quick.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The crowd is awesome and very supportive.


----------



## looper007

What match so far, Sloppy in places but it's expecting from some of the talent as they probably only seen each other that day.


----------



## Chan Hung

That was a weak attempt at a pin


----------



## kingnoth1n

These subs are distracting; they need to clean this up.


----------



## kovs27

Getting random close captioning on Youtube feed. Really odd. Also this match needed to end 5 minutes ago.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Why is this match still going? These chicks can't wrestle. False kickout bullshit galore.


----------



## bradatar

Bea is hitting whatever her beast finisher is in this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi

Chrome said:


> Man I'm getting some weird ass subtitles on my stream now.



Same here


----------



## Oracle

Wow at that result


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The women in this industry are just no nowhere near the level of the men. It's a jarring difference.


----------



## bradatar

A cheap pin by the Asian lol really 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

Weird closed capyioning....


----------



## bmack086

Holy fuck, what a terrible match. Can the main show please hurry up.


----------



## looper007

I really liked that, the crowd were into it. The stuff between Bea and Britt was sloppy, seems like the match as probably only set up today. But it got better as time went on. Shoko and Riho are great.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just looking at that match, Riho is a star, Shoko has a good future too, Bea could be a good heel for them, and Britt was just really off her game for most of this match, even without the botch.


----------



## RKing85

That was good, but a little sloppy for how good those women can be. I don't know it was nerves of what, but I was expecting that to be tighter than it was.


----------



## Mordecay

Match was... it's hard to explain. It was longer than it should have probably, there were a lot of rough/botched spots (especially from Bea and Britt), but there were parts that were very good


----------



## TheLooseCanon

video game music theme :deandre


----------



## looper007

bmack086 said:


> Holy fuck, what a terrible match. Can the main show please hurry up.


No way was that a terrible match, sloppy but to get the crowd to react like they did wouldn't happen if it was terrible.


----------



## Chrome

Match was kinda sloppy, but was fun for the most part, at least for me. This preshow is flowing a lot better than the previous 2 imo.


----------



## kovs27

Please don't tease Britt vs. Bea. Zero interest in seeing that. Riho has impressed in the 2 matches she's been in so far.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Whatever happened to winning a match with one finisher?


----------



## RKing85

Yep, Bea and Britt definitely doing to be the first women's title feud.


----------



## ElTerrible

Not a good match overall tbh. Crowd was hot to see more of Bea and Britt, which is the best thing coming out of this match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Uh..is CC stuck on the screen for anyone else?


----------



## patpat

RKing85 said:


> That was good, but a little sloppy for how good those women can be. I don't know it was nerves of what, but I was expecting that to be tighter than it was.


yep good match but the floppiness is certainly due to the fact that they didn't all work together before. 
still a good match


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I'm still getting this captioning, shit is terrible.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> Just looking at that match, Riho is a star, Shoko has a good future too, Bea could be a good heel for them, and Britt was just really off her game for most of this match, even without the botch.


She looked like she was knocked for ten to me early into the match. Once Shoko, Bea and Riho got involved together it was a fun match. I liked the pre show, had two good matches on it.


----------



## Cas Ras

Yeah have the strange notes on the yt-stream too. Are these the production/commentator notes?^^


----------



## bradatar

Kinda like this dude not gonna lie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc

35,000 watching on youtube.

oh and Sabian <33


----------



## RKing85

never give up the mic as the interviewer!!!!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Kip Sabian is kind of cringe.


----------



## Oracle

RKing85 said:


> Yep, Bea and Britt definitely doing to be the first women's title feud.


Bea isn't full time i doubt shes going to be in the title scene


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I never asked to be included in the sensory.


----------



## 260825

*I liked the idea behind the match, how each white woman had their personal asian pedicurist to give them support.*


----------



## kingnoth1n

This closed captioning is bush league.


----------



## Beatles123

Fixed


----------



## Rookie of the Year

These technical difficulties are ridiculous. Couldn't even pay attention to the women's match with all that random ass text on my screen. What is going on?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

this promo be boring yo


----------



## Chrome

Whew, fixed those captions. C'mon AEW, that's a TNA-like botch right there.


----------



## Bosnian21

Kip Sabian is good.


----------



## Death Rider

Mordecay said:


> Match was... it's hard to explain. It was longer than it should have probably, there were a lot of rough/botched spots (especially from Bea and Britt), but there were parts that were very good


Literally how I feel. It was flawed for sure. Both can do better but they did mess up quite a bit.

Decent promo from Kip if a bit long


----------



## bradatar

This brit fuck can talk I’m all in on him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Kip Sabian took Joey Janela's girl, for that he gets some points from me.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This guy sucks. Turn his mic off.


----------



## 260825

*Kip is good on the mic, I think it's his "britishness" that makes it a bit awkward in his delivery? & this is from someone from England.*


----------



## ElTerrible

Jim Ross in sweatpants on commentary.

That´s when you know you are the boss.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Kip has come a long way from wrestling in a pub in my hometown.


----------



## Trivette

B/R isn't even loading on my ROKU. No problems with any other app. Must be too much traffic for their servers. AEW better get it together. Then again, it is FREE so you can't really gripe that much I suppose.


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This guy sucks. Turn his mic off.




I like the Brit fuck to be honest but I’m used to hearing weak mic work. MJF will change my
Mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

Chrome said:


> Match was kinda sloppy, but was fun for the most part, at least for me. This preshow is flowing a lot better than the previous 2 imo.


Yeah I agree with it was fun but sloppy in parts the parts between Bea and Britt for sure. Riho and Shoko were great, as was Bea away from Britt. Britt seemed to be hurt early in the match to me. The pre show was fun.


----------



## bradatar

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Kip is good on the mic, I think it's his "britishness" that makes it a bit awkward in his delivery? & this is from someone from England.*




I don’t think his promo works without the accent to be honest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Booooo

Holy fuck how have I not noticed that the commentator is wearing a lucha mask hahahahhaha. He's actually pretty good as a commentator but looks like a fucking idiot


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> I like the Brit fuck to be honest but I’m used to hearing weak mic work. MJF will change my
> Mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had to disagree on someone eventually lol


----------



## dsnotgood

Fringe said:


> B/R isn't even loading on my ROKU. No problems with any other app. Must be too much traffic for their servers. AEW better get it together. Then again, it is FREE so you can't really gripe that much I suppose.


Works fine on firetv. Try turn it off and on


----------



## looper007

Booooo said:


> Holy fuck how have I not noticed that the commentator is wearing a lucha mask hahahahhaha. He's actually pretty good as a commentator but looks like a fucking idiot


Excalibur is great, couldn't care about what he wears. Him and Ross make a good team.


----------



## Mordecay

Excalibur is getting fat lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Did anybody else catch Jim Ross say all in instead of all out


----------



## RKing85

I'm getting nothing on brlive right now. Black screen.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Did JR call All Out - All In ?


----------



## bradatar

Holy shit they’re doing a WWE type preview and it’s actually good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

The crowd seem hot tonight, they really got into the women's match. I'm liking the feel of the arena, they should look at places like that for TV.


----------



## Beatles123

RKing85 said:


> I'm getting nothing on brlive right now. Black screen.


Works fine here


----------



## Chan Hung

MetalKiwi said:


> Did JR call All Out - All In ?


YES
:maury


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I really hope that FITE/AEW have their issues sorted now. This is three pre-shows in a row where they haven't done the job of selling me on the main card well. I mean, I've bought the show before I watch the pre-show, but that's not the point.

First two shows, shitty comedy. Third show, okay, they've tweaked the Librarian act to actually be somewhat entertaining, but the issues with my stream almost had me turning this shit off.

So is it the main show now? Thought the six man was on the pre-show. Good move if they shifted the line-up, honestly. MJF is always PPV calibre.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150195852272709632
:hmmm


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Britt must be have hurt herself because I’ve never seen her wrestle that bad. So sloppy and tagging the wrong partner, yikes.


----------



## Bosnian21

Now I want a Cody/MJF/Kip Sabian Nightmare Family heel stable.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Never forget....Hangman page jobbed to dick flip at all in


----------



## kovs27

Switched over to B/R app. Working fine for me.


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> We had to disagree on someone eventually lol




Should I follow you now and lurk in your posts that go against this British dude who’s name I don’t know?


MJF bout to make these boys look good. I hope he fucking kills Tye Dillinger and sends him back to NXT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Please get MJF a real theme song. What is this shit?


----------



## kingnoth1n

MJF jerking the curtain really?


----------



## bradatar

THATS FUCKING HEAT BOYS

FUTURE GOAT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Britt must be have hurt herself because I’ve never seen her wrestle that bad. So sloppy and tagging the wrong partner, yikes.


I definitely think she got hurt for sure, she was the one of the pace for a lot of that match. Shame. I thought Bea and Riho got over big, funny to hear Shoko get booed lol. Her and Bea teamed up very well.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yes.

Time for Sammy Guevara to get his Hipster Douchebag Face caved in after MJF and Spears implode


----------



## EMGESP

The way this show looks is so refreshing.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

BR isn't working for me either.


----------



## virus21

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150195852272709632
> :hmmm


Hire her, hire her!


----------



## bradatar

Good MJF rolling his eyes at these geeks at he should 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> Should I follow you now and lurk in your posts that go against this British dude who’s name I don’t know?
> 
> 
> MJF bout to make these boys look good. I hope he fucking kills Tye Dillinger and sends him back to NXT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch them put Tye Dillinger over here lol.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> THATS FUCKING HEAT BOYS
> 
> FUTURE GOAT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JR calling him the future! damn


----------



## RKing85

Excaliber could commentate in a bright pink tutu for all I care. He is damn good at his job.

no MJF mic work?!?!?!?!

I want a refund.


----------



## NXT Only

That fucking shirt lol


----------



## kovs27

I don't care what you do AEW, I'm not going to care about Shawn Spears.


----------



## bradatar

Ok Tye got a look and a song I’ll give him that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm not sure if this music really fits Spears to be honest, lol.


----------



## Mordecay

Spears theme is terrible


----------



## RKing85

Crickets for Spears entrance. I hope the higher ups take notice. I have no desire for him to be in any position of importance in AEW.


----------



## SPCDRI

The Chairman?

LA PARKA needs to show up and whip him. FAT SKELETON, get his ass!


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> Ok Tye got a look and a song I’ll give him that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the chairman please :lol


----------



## EMGESP

You know I usually have a problem with small dudes, but I think Darby is really cool.


----------



## bradatar

Darby’s music is good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Tye fucking Dillinger gets a real theme song and MJF gets weather channel music. What a joke.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Yawn. here comes the nerd herd.


----------



## dsnotgood

Looks like Darby paying the price for That Cody match


----------



## Trophies

Allen still selling from that match against Cody.


----------



## bradatar

Mordecay said:


> Spears theme is terrible




I love it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI

I liked Darby's entrance music, anybody got a link, really distinctive.


----------



## Death Rider

Spears stealing LA Park's name :no:

JIMMY FUCKING HAVOC :mark:


----------



## patpat

Darby is gonna be special


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> Holy shit they’re doing a WWE type preview and it’s actually good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've done that plenty of times



SPCDRI said:


> I liked Darby's entrance music, anybody got a link, really distinctive.


Hardys Vibe


----------



## bradatar

Hahahahaha go get fucked by Enzo you pussy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Feels weird watching a six man tag where everyone gets their own full entrance instead of coming out as a collective or waiting for one another at the top of the ramp.


That said, this is a beyond random match. Hopefully, it's filled with tension between Spears & MJF to further plant the seeds for MJF's impending betrayal of Cody.


And here comes this pussy. Once again, no Penelope Ford. Fuck is up with that?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Spears got mad swag right now.


----------



## Chrome

These theme songs ain't too shabby tbh. Being able to hear them certainly helps lol.


----------



## Aedubya

Penelope Ford not accompanying Janela anymore?


----------



## RKing85

and BR Live is down for me again. I fucking hate BR Live.

Was absolute garbage during the NLL season, absolute trash tonight.


----------



## kovs27

How many WhiteClaws in is Joey Janela by now?


----------



## Alright_Mate

bradatar said:


> I love it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mordecay's usual Spears dig because he's banging Peyton


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Didn't Jim Johnston express interest in working with AEW? They need to get him on board asap. These themes are generic trash.


----------



## looper007

patpat said:


> Darby is gonna be special


If he was over 6ft, the guy could be the top star of AEW. I think his size will probably go agaisnt him, but I hope it doesn't as he's a great talent and has charisma to him.


----------



## bradatar

This is legit like throwing Austin rock and trips vs Taker Kane and Foley.

What an absurd pairing 


MJF knows how to fucking sell. FUTURE GOAT BITCHES


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> If he was over 6ft, the guy could be the top star of AEW. I think his size will probably go agaisnt him, but I hope it doesn't as he's a great talent and has charisma to him.


so much charisma, 
omg I love MJF :lol


----------



## bradatar

Ring psychology you geeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnotgood

Wtf was that joey! You almost broke his neck jackass hitting him into post


----------



## EMGESP

Man that German looked nasty.


----------



## 260825

*I enjoy that guys cleaness in the ring, and selling.*


----------



## looper007

Jesus!! that was nasty


----------



## Chan Hung

Alex marvez voice cracks too much he needs to leave


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

For any of this to be justified, Sammy G has to eat the pinfall due to MJF & Spears bickering. Or Spears or MJF steals the pin from the other. But, if either of them gets pinned, WTF?


Jim Cornette despises this babyface trio and would really blow a gasket if MJF doesn't go over these guys.


----------



## The XL 2

I get Shawn Spears might be a talented guy who fell through the cracks, but a guy like Janela feels like a charity case hire.


----------



## RKing85

Surprized at how big of a pop Darby got there on the tag in.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Tye Dillinger is anti-charisma. No presence at all.


----------



## SPCDRI

The cerebral cortex isn't the back of the head, the cerebellum and the occipital and temporal lobes are the back of the head.


----------



## patpat

allin is over af 
good job putting the guy over Cody


----------



## MetalKiwi

I wonder if Enzo will show up for Joey lol


----------



## Beatles123

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> For any of this to be justified, Sammy G has to eat the pinfall due to MJF & Spears bickering. Or Spears or MJF steals the pin from the other. But, if either of them gets pinned, WTF?
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette despises this babyface trio and would really blow a gasket if MJF doesn't go over these guys.


Screw Corny!

CROWD IS HOT!!!


----------



## JRL

I wonder if that will be JR's only BBQ sauce reference of the night.


----------



## RKing85

The XL 2 said:


> I get Shawn Spears might be a talented guy who fell through the cracks, but a guy like Janela feels like a charity case hire.


Spears is the charity hire. Only hired cause he was Cody's tag team partner a decade ago.


----------



## ElTerrible

Darby is really OOOOOOOOOOver.

Good heel heat for Dillinger and MJF.


----------



## 260825

*I didn't know any of these guys 3 shows ago, & now I got a good feel of them all & it's really enjoyable.*


----------



## Lethal Evans

MetalKiwi said:


> I wonder if Enzo will show up for Joey lol


They just called him scum of the earth lmao.


----------



## kingnoth1n

MJF getting heat.


----------



## Chan Hung

Now Spears looks like a good heel


----------



## patpat

my god mjf just needs to walk to get heat......this is surreal!


----------



## Dave Santos

looper007 said:


> No way was that a terrible match, sloppy but to get the crowd to react like they did wouldn't happen if it was terrible.


I noticed the Japanese women were not selling a lot. They get up after big moves in 2-3 seconds. I guess its personal preferance.


----------



## Chan Hung

MrEvans said:


> MetalKiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Enzo will show up for Joey lol
> 
> 
> 
> They just called him scum of the earth lmao.
Click to expand...

Yep lmao!!!


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> allin is over af
> good job putting the guy over Cody




He has me as a fan and I usually hate dudes like him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21

Allin really over. Spears and MJF have good heat.


----------



## SPCDRI

Come on, DARBY. Go over, Darby get the pin on Sammy, do it!


----------



## kingnoth1n

Tye dillinger moving like a tortoise in there


----------



## Chrome

This crowd has been great so far. They definitely need to do a future Dynamite taping there.


----------



## The XL 2

I like that they're actually working a match and not a mindless spot fest. Good old school wrestling so far.


----------



## bradatar

If Enzo showed up i would legit corpse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

MJF. :lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans

That fucking clothesline had me in stitches. Holy shit.


----------



## Mordecay

So far this match is kinda meh. Not surprised that Guevara is carrying the load for the heel team snce he is the best wrestler of the three


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I don't know. I get the vibe MJF is going to help Spears beat Cody at All Out and those two will form an alliance.


And before anybody complains about it, it gives MJF a "fall guy", which in turn gives him more heat and increases anticipation to see him get his ass kicked.


----------



## Trophies

Great action so far.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Dope spot by Jimmy Havoc. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Death Rider

Pretty good match so far


----------



## SPCDRI

HOT TAG FOR DARBY. COME ON, BABY


----------



## RKing85

having time limits adds so much to a match.


----------



## EMGESP

Good match


----------



## jeffatron

fun match for me


----------



## dsnotgood

Chan Hung said:


> Yep lmao!!!


What did they say? I missed,it


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Flip, superkick, dive through the ropes, dive over the ropes

That was cringe.


----------



## ElTerrible

Guevara is such a smooth wrestler, but he should wear a mask till he hits puberty.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Some great spots - Allen's athleticism looks great. MJF drawing heat just by being there. Very entertaining match.


----------



## bradatar

This is a good match and fuck you if you don’t think so 



Spears will get the pin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

FUCK!

Janela trying to kill Guevara off.


----------



## EMGESP

Middle Finger to Cornette lol.


----------



## Trophies

Joey needs to chill man.


----------



## Lethal Evans

dsnotgood said:


> What did they say? I missed,it


Something about "meeting the scum of the earth at a Blink 182 concert"


----------



## SPCDRI

Damn, Spears got a pin on Allin, fuck.


----------



## looper007

This match has been great so far.


----------



## bradatar

That move was nasty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi

Jim Cornette shout-out! lol


----------



## kingnoth1n

Lol nepotism


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Called it. They put Tye over as the star. MJF didn't even get promo time tonight because he would have stole the show.


----------



## kovs27

Announcers teasing a future match with Darby and Havoc. Spears did same great pussy heel work.


----------



## NXT Only

kingnoth1n said:


> Lol nepotism


You guys are gonna run this into the ground every time someone in their circle wins.


----------



## Chrome

Spears looked alright in this match. :draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Glad the jobber team did it's job and lose.


----------



## Chan Hung

kovs27 said:


> Announcers teasing a future match with Darby and Havoc. Spears did same great pussy heel work.


Good call. Good match. And what a way to set up a potential feuds


----------



## JRL

Good opening match.


----------



## Beatles123

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Called it. They put Tye over as the star. MJF didn't even get promo time tonight because he would have stole the show.


There is no conspiracy. Stop.


----------



## 260825

*Really enjoyable match, one of my favs of all events of AEW so far.*


----------



## The XL 2

Very good match. It was a pro wrestling match and not a mindless spot fest. I'll be happy if we get more of that.


----------



## looper007

I can see why they pinned Allin, Cody didn't pin Allin so Spears has something over him. Plus they sold Allin wasn't 100% with his ribs. They made sure to make sure Allin was protected in defeat.

Sammy was awesome in that match, star making performance. Very good opener.


----------



## EMGESP

Yeah that was a good match. All 6 looked good.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chrome said:


> Spears looked alright in this match. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />


Strong win!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mario in da buildin!


----------



## RKing85

lol at the lawyers being introduced as celebrity guests.


----------



## patpat

Chrome said:


> Spears looked alright in this match. :draper2


I don't get it, if spears will face Cody at all out he needs a solid win 
and Darby isnt hurt either,


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Look, I get why Spears went over. Gives him some momentum going into the match with Cody. But, for what that match is and should be, he didn't need to get the win here, especially if a conflict with MJF didn't precede it.


I'm nitpicking but I feel this is one of the preliminary issues with AEW thus far. A future match is already announced and afterwards, a present match gets announced. It eliminates the dynamic of doing an angle, based on what happened in the present match, to set up the future match. As is, this was just a match that has no ramifications or consequences attached, which doesn't make sense considering two of the participants are connected to one of the primary storylines.


----------



## Trophies

The CEO :lol


----------



## dsnotgood

Jr saying jabroni haha


----------



## Geeee

Joey Janela is a solid wrestler. Doesn't have to do death match stuff IMO


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150195852272709632
:fingerscrossed


----------



## kingnoth1n

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Look, I get why Spears went over. Gives him some momentum going into the match with Cody. But, for what that match is and should be, he didn't need to get the win here, especially if a conflict with MJF didn't precede it.
> 
> 
> I'm nitpicking but I feel this is one of the preliminary issues with AEW thus far. A future match is already announced and afterwards, a present match gets announced. It eliminates the dynamic of doing an angle, based on what happened in the present match, to set up the future match. As is, this was just a match that has no ramifications or consequences attached, which doesn't make sense considering two of the participants are connected to one of the primary storylines.



Good analysis sir


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> Joey Janela is a solid wrestler. Doesn't have to do death match stuff IMO


True lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Beatles123 said:


> There is no conspiracy. Stop.


He's a 38 year old WWE reject with the charisma of a door knob who just happens to be Cody's friend.

He comes right in, gets a standout theme song and gets booked like the top star 2 PPVs in a row.


----------



## 260825

*Alex Marvez has up'd his game, he's much more conversational. But there needs to be a heel commentator amongst the three.*


----------



## Mordecay

Alright_Mate said:


> Mordecay's usual Spears dig because he's banging Peyton


Yeah, I hate the guy... but I honestly think that the theme is terrible.

Match picked up a bit by the end, Darby and Sammi were the stars of the match. And if this is the way they thought Spears would look good for an eventual match with Cody I think they failed, he didn't looked impressive at all, MJF neither.


----------



## looper007

Spears made to look like a chickenshit heel, fantastic, he looked great and he pinned the right person.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RKing85 said:


> lol at the lawyers being introduced as celebrity guests.


That was cringe as fuck.


"Hey, since we are sponsoring your stupid show, we want in! Give us TV time!"


----------



## TD Stinger

Missed part of that match and had to play catch up.

I do like how Darby showed how he didn't get along with others and that contrasted the team of assholes on the other side. And Spears picked up the win capitalizing on the injury.

Fine opener.


----------



## FROSTY

Chan Hung said:


> NOOOOO Alex Marvez?!?!?!? FUCK


He's done like a 180 and has been very decent this show. Maybe he was just nervous as fuck for DoN because he hasn't been what you can call bad at all for this show.


----------



## Taroostyles

Perfect opener with all 6 men looking good and getting some shine. 

Havoc and Sammy really shined though.


----------



## looper007

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I hate the guy... but I honestly think that the theme is terrible.
> 
> Match picked up a bit by the end, Darby and Sammi were the stars of the match. And if this is the way they thought Spears would look good for an eventual match with Cody I think they failed, he didn't looked impressive at all, MJF neither.


Definitely think you just hate him cause he's with Peyton lol


----------



## RKing85

I do not have high expectations for this match in ring wise.....


----------



## dsnotgood

Zero chance Allie wins against Brandi. But should be good


----------



## Chrome

Allie's theme sounds like it could go on a Tony Hawk game soundtrack. :lol


----------



## Trivette

dsnotgood said:


> Works fine on firetv. Try turn it off and on


It's working fine now. Must have been a surge of viewers right at the beginning.


----------



## FROSTY

patpat said:


> sonny kiss getting a pop for interrupting the librarian :lol


First thing they did entertaining with this librarian gimmick, interrupting them lol.


----------



## Trophies

Just noticing Allie got some tig ole bitties.


----------



## looper007

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> He's done like a 180 and has been very decent this show. Maybe he was just nervous as fuck for DoN because he hasn't been what you can call bad at all for this show.


He's been fine so far, maybe it was down to nerves for him.

I really hope Allie and Brandi do well, I'm a little frightened this match might end up one of the worst matches this year.


----------



## bradatar

Fuck I feel awkward loving that match


We all knew Dillinger was winning the match and not for nothing but whatever that finisher was looked nice 

MJF was booked strong so I’m good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Brandi is HOT


----------



## patpat

Darby taking the pin made sense he is actually selling his great and painful match against Cody. I like it


----------



## Alright_Mate

Brandi :sodone


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Yeah, not really interested in this match.


----------



## RKing85

Hopefully Allie wins and that's the last we see of Brandi in ring for a long time.


----------



## Chrome

SWERVE :russo


----------



## Beatles123

Cool!


----------



## Trophies

Kong is back!


----------



## kovs27

Damn, I was hoping Brandi wasn't going to wrestle.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

AEW's Stephanie McMahon going over.


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> Fuck I feel awkward loving that match
> 
> 
> We all knew Dillinger was winning the match and not for nothing but whatever that finisher was looked nice
> 
> MJF was booked strong so I’m good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was good!!

Awesome.Kong!!!!


----------



## patpat

GREAT they are taking the brandi match out of the way, very good decision, don't put it as an opener because it's a prestigious spot and don't put it too further into the card. 
good calll


----------



## looper007

Trophies said:


> Just noticing Allie got some tig ole bitties.


you only noticed now lol. She's not a bad looking woman either. Can't believe she's in her 30's.Awesome Kong is about !!!!!


----------



## dsnotgood

looper007 said:


> Definitely think you just hate him cause he's with Peyton lol


Lol. Ya like he had a chance haha


----------



## ElTerrible

Chief Brand(i) Officer, The Chairman, I like the nicknames and the potential to form a nepotism group abusing it´s power.


----------



## Bosnian21

TheLooseCanon said:


> AEW's Stephanie McMahon going over.


Is Brandi gonna become AEW Women’s Champion? Cuz only then will she be Stephanie.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I like this Stephanie McMahon 100000000000 times more!


----------



## bradatar

I LOVE Kong she needs to destroy these jobbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThortan

Brandi as a heel works for me. No idea if she can actually wrestle though


----------



## patpat

those guys are so fucking smart, the position of the match is spot on on the card, awesome kong as brandi's bodyguard is a cool idea , so far good booking


----------



## Chan Hung

Kong!!!! Hope.they sign her.

Brandi is hot af


----------



## 260825

*Yeah Brandi, ain't doing so bad. She can be proud of herself so far, considering it's about average for women's wrestling.*


----------



## ElTerrible

That future pop, when Awesome Kong is about to help Brandi win the AEW women´s championship and Gail Kim´s music hits.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> those guys are so fucking smart, the position of the match is spot on on the card, awesome kong as brandi's bodyguard is a cool idea , so far good booking


Yep. Adds to this match!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Anyone notice AEW's women love wedgies? AEW is cheeks! :vince$


----------



## RiverFenix

Spears should use his "Chairman" self nickname to mock all the EVP titles The Elite gave themselves.


----------



## looper007

Bosnian21 said:


> Is Brandi gonna become AEW Women’s Champion? Cuz only then will she be Stephanie.


I wouldn't have her be champ until they make the title with one or two good champs. I think down the road with a little gang behind her and if she's booked like a chickenshit then I'm all for it. Wouldn't do it for a long reign mind you.


----------



## RapShepard

They should stop letting folk that can't do germans do germans


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Okay, time to bitch.


I'm really not a fan of how, even within the context of the product, Brandi (and to a certain extent, Cody) are presented as babyfaces, yet work like heels. And in Brandi's case, her presentation within the product directly defines her as one of the executives in the company. She's walking a fine line between whatever and being AEW's Stephanie McMahon (as a shoot, she's already crossed that line).


I just feel they need to dial some of this back or they're going to slowly become what everybody feared they will be.


With that out of the way, this match is actually okay. But, again, the discrepancy between Brandi's presentation before the match and during the match is an issue for me.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Yikes get the hook. Now


----------



## Chan Hung

Hopefully this match and soon it's not bad but it's something that shouldn't be a long match


----------



## Mordecay

Brandi is terrible


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Anyone notice AEW's women love wedgies? AEW is cheeks! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/47tu0fs.png" border="0" alt="" title="Vince" class="inlineimg" />


Vince loves Ass


----------



## RainmakerV2

I want Brandi to have all my kids, but she should never be in a wrestling match that's this long.


----------



## ElTerrible

RapShepard said:


> They should stop letting folk that can't do germans do germans


Might have given us an Allie lip slip, need WF to confirm with close-ups. :ghost


----------



## RKing85

Alex Marvez has not been fucking atrocious this show, I have to say. He has been okay.


----------



## Smcneely83

Does anyone else still have the captions?


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> They should stop letting folk that can't do germans do germans


Damn it was bad, for sure I wouldn't have either of these women anywhere near been the first time AEW women's champ imo.


----------



## Chan Hung

RKing85 said:


> Alex Marvez has not been fucking atrocious this show, I have to say. He has been okay.


He's getting better he's starting to talk about statistics and stuff so he's being smart and useful


----------



## patpat

the match isn't as bad as expected, but why are people talking about her being champion? lol come on people


----------



## Chan Hung

Allie slight better today than last match


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> Damn it was bad, for sure I wouldn't have either of these women anywhere near been the first time AEW women's champ imo.


 not fucking way they get anywhere near the title lol


----------



## FROSTY

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Bea Pristley is a looker too.


She is totally my type, that girl is smoking imo.


----------



## Chan Hung

This match needs to end before people start chanting boring


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh great, someone else stealing Ember Moon's move, lol.

But seriously, this match didn't need to be thins long.


----------



## bradatar

Can my girl big thicc Kong dominate these bitches already.


Great call for AEW to keep her away from the title by the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> Damn it was bad, for sure I wouldn't have either of these women anywhere near been the first time AEW women's champ imo.


I don't mind Allie and for someone who isn't feeling Brandi she's not doing bar given her level. But after the CEO dude and that Brandi German that should just be banned for the non-wrestlers


----------



## Chan Hung

Lots of Ass on Allie


----------



## RKing85

I'm not complaining, but Allie's trunks are a mile up her ass.


----------



## kovs27

This match would make so much more sense if Kong was wrestling and Brandi was cheating for her on the outside.


----------



## The XL 2

No way Allie was going over.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Absolutely terrible finish


----------



## KingofKings1524

Shouldn’t have been that long, but not near as bad as I expected.


----------



## NXT Only

Not bad at all.


----------



## Taroostyles

Better than I expected a whole lot of ass between both of them


----------



## Chan Hung

Brandi.is.a.great heel
I can't imagine I would have ever said this


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

That was so bad and so is anyone who defends it. Brandi always struck me as a narcissist and this pretty much proves it.


----------



## RapShepard

I mean if they're going to build a big woman heel I guess this will work


----------



## bradatar

Why the fuck did they do that ending unless it was heat for “Cody’s people”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

Glad that is over.

Not good and I have zero interest in Brandi being a pushed in ring character.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol Kliq keeping those W's going


----------



## JRL

Looks like nobody got hurt and that's what counts.


----------



## looper007

patpat said:


> not fucking way they get anywhere near the title lol


Shame Awesome Kong is past her best, she be someone I'd put the belt on for a year or so and legit the title.

That match went as well as I expected. Worse night of the match so far.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright, who makes the save here.


----------



## patpat

not terrible, they didn't actually gave brandi a clean win and used kong as her bodyguard. works for me. not a phenomenal match tho


----------



## bradatar

WHOS THIS BIG BITCH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI

KONG ON KONG ACTION!

:mark:


----------



## RapShepard

Why not come out earlier lol


----------



## Chrome

Kong vs Kong :wow


----------



## 260825

*The problem is Allie isn't any better than Brandi, they're both really stiff.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Okay, I take back what I said.


This match is not okay at all. It's gone on longer than it should have and to me, undercuts Allie a bit because she's a well-traveled 14 year veteran that's being evenly matched by, for all intents and purposes, a non-wrestler that, prior to me beginning to type this post, had no assistance from Kong.


And what do you know? Brandi goes over, with a go-home stretched loaded with Kong involvement. So, I guess she's a heel that, based on her post-match attack on Allie, is also abusing her power because she's been defined, on-screen, as having authority.


Aja Kong? This is interesting, although I'm a bit scared to see Kong vs. Kong because they're both beat to shit.


----------



## looper007

Aja Kong!!!!!

Funny as Aja is Awesome's mentor.


----------



## MrThortan

Battle of the Kongs!


----------



## JRL

Oh. Aja Kong. Well okay.


----------



## RapShepard

Aja Kong's Nike's hard as fuck though


----------



## patpat

holy Jesus


----------



## RKing85

prime Aja Kong verses prime Awesome Kong.

Put it in my veins!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay

This match would have been great 10 years ago


----------



## Chan Hung

Brandi is over as a.good heel
Ill.admit


----------



## bradatar

My stream froze as these two huge women met eyes fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Give Awesome and Aja a cage match at all in.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Their undercard and womens divisions need a fuck ton of work dude.


----------



## looper007

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Aja Kong? This is interesting, although I'm a bit scared to see Kong vs. Kong because they're both beat to shit.


Aja can still go when she needs too. Awesome is the one I'm worried about.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yeah, maybe don't let JR lead these segments in between the matches.


----------



## kingnoth1n

bradatar said:


> My stream froze as these two huge women met eyes fuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry you didn't miss anything.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Brandi still can't wrestle worth a shit but it is nice going to see Aja vs Awesome kong feud.


----------



## Trophies

JR on his own sauce.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

They have got to lose Marvez. Jesus H does this guy know how to ruin a show. Almost makes me want Cole. Almost.


----------



## looper007

RainmakerV2 said:


> Their undercard and womens divisions need a fuck ton of work dude.


Stop, Please just stop.


----------



## Chan Hung

What they probably should start doing an air on TV show more backstage stuff instead of having Jim Ross to think of things impromptu


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JR already going through the motions.


----------



## Chan Hung

The impromptu that they're doing is kind of cool but at the same time it's kind of cringey


----------



## ElTerrible

You know being annoying in the ring, even a little shitty, is a good trait for a heel in the smarks era. You are supposed to be a cheater, because you are inferior. Brandi with Awesome Kong as her enforcer is perfect for that role.


----------



## bradatar

Nah but for real what did I miss my wife just fixed it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n

RainmakerV2 said:


> Their undercard and womens divisions need a fuck ton of work dude.


The UC is razor thin at the moment. Needs to get better, and JR goes on these very bizarre mumbly rants. It's not very becoming.


----------



## kovs27

I wouldn't mind the Kongs battling if they were teaming with wrestlers who can work. Allie is passable. Brandi on the other hand........


----------



## EMGESP

Well Marvez has been a bit better this go around.


----------



## JRL

Reggie Dunlop said:


> They have got to lose Marvez. Jesus H does this guy know how to ruin a show. Almost makes me want Cole. Almost.


I'm kind of hoping he says "I'll tell you what" a few more times because it reminds me of Hank Hill.


----------



## MrThortan

Can't understand Ross most of the time. Mumbles unintelligibly


----------



## RapShepard

bradatar said:


> Nah but for real what did I miss my wife just fixed it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing referees split them up, then Aja helped up Allie


----------



## NXT Only

Here comes the Dark Order, you guys have something else to bitch about.


----------



## bradatar

These nerds are gonna get wrecked. Hahaha they like to ‘be called creepers’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

The Vega mask is nice


----------



## JRL

Minion jobbers. Look at em all.


----------



## looper007

ElTerrible said:


> You know being annoying in the ring, even a little shitty, is a good trait for a heel in the smarks era. You are supposed to be a cheater, because you are inferior. Brandi with Awesome Kong as her enforcer is perfect for that role.


Wouldn't have her anywhere near the women's title until maybe two or three champs in then give her a run as a chickenshit heel with Awesome Kong, a short run mind you. Whoever beats her will get massively over.


----------



## safc-scotty

The tag team division in AEW is amazing tbf :mark:


----------



## RainmakerV2

looper007 said:


> Stop, Please just stop.


Stop what? Its true. They've got a bunch of Joshi chicks that are never gonna connect with a TNT audience, and two kongs that are beat to fuck and hardly can walk. Their main event picture and tag division is fine, but if your midcard is really gonna be shit like Jungleboy and Joey Janela...I mean cmon.


----------



## kingnoth1n

bradatar said:


> These nerds are gonna get wrecked. Hahaha they like to ‘be called creepers’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Yeah, JR doesn't need to be the lead.


They could've put Excalibur in control of that segment and let JR provide insight, as that would've been perfect with him bringing up the Funks & Briscos.


----------



## FROSTY

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He's a 38 year old WWE reject with the charisma of a door knob who just happens to be Cody's friend.
> 
> He comes right in, gets a standout theme song and gets booked like the top star 2 PPVs in a row.


They are building a feud between SS & Cody, Cody couldn't beat Allin went to a draw, Spears gets a pinfall on him. Combined with the chairshot on Cody, this is storytelling 101.


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't know about the Dark Order gimmick, but as someone who's not too familiar with the Super Smash Bros, I'm excited to see what they can do.


----------



## Illogical

looper007 said:


> Stop, Please just stop.


He's right. They're passable but they aren't crisp and what goes on national tv should be crisp and comparable to the best.


----------



## bradatar

My wife told me the minions in that Minecraft game are called creepers. Yeah they’re jobber fodder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

this should be a fun match, plenty of good talent in the match.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

The build up to that match was gross. She had to play the sympathy card just to get people to accept the match happening in the first place and then she goes over after a shitty showing. "But she's a heel who cheated." Shut up, literally any other woman could fill that role and do a better job. Brandi stinks. She should be taking bookings more often for matches in indy promotions if she really wants to improve.


----------



## Illogical

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know about the Dark Order gimmick, but as someone who's not too familiar with the Super Smash Bros, I'm excited to see what they can do.


Dark Order is SSB? I'm a huge SSB mark and last I heard they went back to teaching or some shit.


----------



## Frost99

JR with that line about Justin Robert's........


LMAO, I've missed you JR


----------



## JRL

MrThortan said:


> Can't understand Ross most of the time. Mumbles unintelligibly


Nothing a shot of BBQ sauce couldn't fix.


----------



## looper007

Illogical said:


> He's right. They're passable but they aren't crisp and what goes on national tv should be crisp and comparable to the best.


He's not right. like the women in WWE are any better, so stop it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

It's amazing to me. Throughout the years and years of people in and out of the business just shitting all over silly gimmicks that have been created and failed instantly,


and here we are, companies still doing the gimmicks. I love wrestling, because it never learns from itself.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

man that dark order entrance is pure cringe. omfg. they belong in a gay orgy club.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

For some reason this whole show has a really shitty indy feel to it. Maybe it’s just me, but it feels like a major step backwards from the first two shows. Just not getting into it at all.


----------



## MetalKiwi

The crowd looks very good.


----------



## Trophies

Jungle Boy needs a bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## EMGESP

Cornette is yelling at his TV again. What is up with that small kid and no I'm not talking about Jungle Boy.


----------



## DammitChrist

HOLY SHIT!!

I thought dinosaurs were extinct :CENA


----------



## Chrome

This match making me miss LU seeing all these former LU wrestlers in it. :mj2


----------



## ElTerrible

looper007 said:


> Wouldn't have her anywhere near the women's title until maybe two or three champs in then give her a run as a chickenshit heel with Awesome Kong, a short run mind you. *Whoever beats her will get massively over*


Exactly. 

Though I think it´s still better to have Brandi as the first champion, because it adds to her power abusing character and gives the women´s division an easy storyline to generate heat from.


----------



## RainmakerV2

looper007 said:


> He's not right. like the women in WWE are any better, so stop it.


If WWE put on that womens match on a PPV youd be in there shitting on it. Its okay to not like everything about AEW and admit they have a LOT of sores that need to be cleaned up before hitting TNT.


----------



## bradatar

My wife is freaking out right now who are the two dudes on the heel team something Evans she thinks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

Really wish they could have been Super Smash Bros although obvious why they can't.

I feel Dark Order should get the win here, they really need a jump start here in AEW.


----------



## kingnoth1n

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's amazing to me. Throughout the years and years of people in and out of the business just shitting all over silly gimmicks that have been created and failed instantly,
> 
> 
> and here we are, companies still doing the gimmicks. I love wrestling, because it never learns from itself.


It is legit dungeon of doom stuff


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Best usage of Marko.


I don't mind what little I've seen of him on the indies but this ain't the indies. Sometimes, you're simply better suited for another role and I think he's better served as the second/manager/mascot for Lucha & Jungle Boy. Plus, Marko is easy to get heat on.


----------



## RapShepard

I absolutely can't stand Angelico and Evans gear. Bright bastards lol


----------



## bradatar

Her calling this Evans cocksucker a young Matt mccagohgey is marbles never mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RapShepard said:


> The Vega mask is nice



I was gonna say something about the Vega mask, but some nerd would have 'corrected' me with the "technically he's Balrog!".


----------



## EMGESP

Reggie Dunlop said:


> For some reason this whole show has a really shitty indy feel to it. Maybe it’s just me, but it feels like a major step backwards from the first two shows. Just not getting into it at all.


This show is for a charity event dude. I think the setup looks great anyways.


----------



## JRL

Everything about Evil Uno screams jobber.


----------



## bradatar

Young luke perry is a “quick son of a bitch”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> I was gonna say something about the Vega mask, but some nerd would have 'corrected' me with the "technically he's Balrog!".


Fuck that he'll always be Vega where I'm from :lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n

Bring out the gimp.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

a boy and his dinosaur are adorable. tumblr crowd will love them.


----------



## RKing85

my 7 year old son just walked into the room. When I told him there was a guy in this match named Luchasaurus, he stopped to watch.


----------



## bmack086

Three way tag team match, with multiple guys outside the ring, and the most impressive looking guy in the match is named “Luchasaurus”. This has looked like a glorified Indy show thus far.


----------



## RapShepard

EMGESP said:


> This show is for a charity event dude. I think the setup looks great anyways.


Yeah the venue is hella nice.


----------



## Cas Ras

I generally like how they found ways to advance storylines through rather random matches.

Brandi vs Allie still was lame, like Jupiter says Brandi tries to be both face and heal (which will be good for her ego but not the product). Also this match had the usual bad tropes like the babyface being outright stupid and of course random nostalgia. Aja and Awesome should work younger lighter talents. Should be a better show after we got through this.


----------



## TD Stinger

You know I said a little while ago that I didn't think Luchasaurs would work wellin AEW with that gimmick.

I'll go ahead and take that L.


----------



## NXT Only

Didn’t Meg Griffin try and sleep with Luke Perry and he declined?


----------



## patpat

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> They are building a feud between SS & Cody, Cody couldn't beat Allin went to a draw, Spears gets a pinfall on him. Combined with the chairshot on Cody, this is storytelling 101.


allin was hurt and was still selling his injuries from the Cody match


----------



## NXT Only

Cas Ras said:


> I generally like how they found ways to advance storylines through rather random matches.
> 
> Brandi vs Allie still was lame, like Jupiter says Brandi tries to be both face and heal (which will be good for her ego but not the product). Also this match had the usual bad tropes like the babyface being outright stupid and of course random nostalgia. Aja and Awesome should work younger lighter talents. Should be a better show after we got through this.


The fan enjoyed it, how was it not good for the product?


----------



## RapShepard

RKing85 said:


> my 7 year old son just walked into the room. When I told him there was a guy in this match named Luchasaurus, he stopped to watch.


Kids are so pure with wrestling lol. It's actually fun watching with them.. when they aren't asking questions.


----------



## looper007

Grayson guy is pretty impressive so far.


----------



## bradatar

TD Stinger said:


> You know I said a little while ago that I didn't think Luchasaurs would work wellin AEW with that gimmick.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go ahead and take that L.




I did too so don’t feel bad he looks like a fucking star. I didn’t think anyone state wide knew how to book lucbas Too lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

patpat said:


> allin was hurt and was still selling his injuries from the Cody match


Which protects Allin but Spears still benefits having a one up on Cody.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Indyriffic looking crap.


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> And the dictator will always be named after Mike Tyson, not the boxer!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Bison! :kliq


Exactly!!!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Horrible show, lame that there isn’t a Mox match either


----------



## looper007

Jungle Boy is over as hell. The guys a star.


----------



## bradatar

Jungle Boy is too tiny to take serious lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> You know I said a little while ago that I didn't think Luchasaurs would work wellin AEW with that gimmick.
> 
> I'll go ahead and take that L.


never doubt a Dino :lol 
the use actually looks awesome behind the mask


----------



## RapShepard

I wish promotions did these matches as triple threats with tags. 

Silly for them to not break it up.

Camera guys have to get better with capturing shit.


----------



## patpat

NXT Only said:


> Which protects Allin but Spears still benefits having a one up on Cody.


which is smart by the way


----------



## Chrome

Luchasaurus with them educated feet lol.


----------



## NXT Only

A dinosaur just did a backflip. I’ve seen it all.


----------



## SPCDRI

LUCHASAURUS RULES


----------



## RapShepard

That was a nice sequence.


----------



## Trophies

Luchasarus wens3


----------



## Alright_Mate

Luchasauras and Jungle Boy have to be the first tag champions, these guys are incredibly over.


----------



## looper007

6ft 5 guys shouldn't be doing that.That's amazing.


----------



## Chan Hung

Luchasraus is Fucking Great!!!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible

Yeah that guy is world champion material.


----------



## EMGESP

Luchasarus getting that pop.


----------



## patpat

luchasaurus stealing the damn show!!


----------



## RapShepard

I don't like the AEW chants. Chant for the talent that just did the sweet shit


----------



## MetalKiwi

This AEW crowd sure are hot tonight !


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Gotdamn, Lucha over AF


----------



## bradatar

Luchasaurus is awesome and needs to lose the geek asap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwww What a match!!!!!


----------



## bmack086

Lucha looks good, for sure. But, let’s be honest, he looks much more impressive because it looks like he’s facing high schoolers.


----------



## RKing85

I am always disappointed when there is an Angelico match that doesn't have an office beside the ring that he can dive off of.


----------



## zrc

C'mon Lucha and JB!!!


----------



## JRL

Who is this child?


----------



## RapShepard

I mean the Creepers should come out and whoop ass then


----------



## Trophies

Who's child just came through the barriers?


----------



## NXT Only

They’re nonverbally communicating LMAO


----------



## RapShepard

Their tag division is super innovative


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Wrestling today with all the flips and kicks reminds me of this:


----------



## RKing85

RapShepard said:


> Kids are so pure with wrestling lol. It's actually fun watching with them.. when they aren't asking questions.


I would pay so much money to be able to watch wrestling through the eyes of a 7 year old.


----------



## MetalKiwi

I'm enjoying the hell out of this show!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Holy shit!!!


Jungle Boy & Lucha are amazing!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

So Marko Stunt blatantly attacks an official competitor, and the ref just lets it go.

God that was dumb.

But damn Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy are getting super over.


----------



## bradatar

I haven’t been a fan in a while but I’m rooting for luchasaurus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 260825

*These matches are telling stories in themselves. When I'm watching the match more than this forum & /asp/ you know it's going well.*


----------



## SPCDRI

Dark order over Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus, for real?


----------



## JRL

That tag finish move looked cool.


----------



## Trophies

What a finisher...damn


----------



## RapShepard

RKing85 said:


> I would pay so much money to be able to watch wrestling through the eyes of a 7 year old.


I feel you on that, it's so much more enjoyable


----------



## zrc

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Holy shit!!!
> 
> 
> Jungle Boy & Lucha are amazing!!!


I've been saying this for months. :lmao


----------



## RKing85

Dark Order needed that win. Their introduction to AEW has been pretty cold unfortunately.

That was good stuff.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Wrong team won, but that was a fun fucking match.


----------



## ElTerrible

That Lucha throw into the Jungleboy powerbomb. Damn.


----------



## bradatar

That was a fucking awesome match and they make the worst team win wtf I get it but please push Luchasaurus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Of course the least over team wins.


----------



## Chan Hung

Amazing match. Wish Jungle n Lucha won.but good way to.get Dark Order Over


----------



## looper007

Fantastic match. Damn Jungle Boy and Luchasauras are so great.


----------



## Taroostyles

That was just the beginning of people seeing what Uno and Stu can do. Great match.


----------



## EMGESP

Its pretty cool how over Jungle Boy and Luchasauras are.


----------



## nsoifer

bradatar said:


> This is a good match and fuck you if you don’t think so
> 
> 
> 
> Spears will get the pin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call


----------



## RapShepard

SPCDRI said:


> Dark order over Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus, for real?


Well they have been building up the Dark Order to face the Best Friends.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus doesn't need Marko Stunt as part of it's act. If they are intent on hiring Stunt, make him an masked Creeper or something.


----------



## Chan Hung

RKing85 said:


> Dark Order needed that win. Their introduction to AEW has been pretty cold unfortunately.
> 
> That was good stuff.


They needed that way to keep the heat


----------



## Chrome

SPCDRI said:


> Dark order over Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus, for real?


I think they're continuing their feud with the Best Friends, so it makes sense in that regard. Was definitely pulling for Lucha and JB though lol.


----------



## Bosnian21

Great match. 

And are people trying to say Evans/Angelico are more over than Dark Order? Lmao what


----------



## bradatar

Wrastlemondu said:


> *These matches are telling stories in themselves. When I'm watching the match more than this forum & /asp/ you know it's going well.*




Dude I feel the same way I usually don’t care at all but that was so fuckin wild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 260825

*Better to keep Jungle Boy & his pet dinosaur as sympathetic underdogs.*


----------



## kingnoth1n

The freakin gimp with the pin.


----------



## Mordecay

Best of the show by far, Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy are stars, not sure why they pinned Jungle Boy instead of Angelico or Jack Evans


----------



## TD Stinger

Dark Order pretty much had to win that match.

But it'll be a crime if Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus aren't key players in the tag division after that.


----------



## looper007

So far Brandi and Allie aside, it's been a very good show. 

Damn half this thread I've blocked over the past two PPV's lol.


----------



## safc-scotty

The tag division is easily the best thing about AEW so far for me, can't wait for the tournament to crown the first champions.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

SPCDRI said:


> Dark order over Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus, for real?


I think it's because JB and the dinosaur can lose and still be over. People already like them.

They are trying to build up the Viking Experience guy and his Gimp.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are stars

I hope they're the first champions, or the first chasers for the title

they are money!


----------



## JAROTO

I am officially a big fan of Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus.

Damn..they should have won.


----------



## Taroostyles

I love the JB and Luchasaurus team too but in reality they need to take the mask off Lucha and let him be a serious singles star. Jungle Boy will be big solo too, dont think their team lasts too long.


----------



## bradatar

nsoifer said:


> Good call




Good booking isn’t hard. He was supposed to win. If he didn’t nothing would make sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

Good show so far. Everything has been good and has advanced multiple storylines.


----------



## kovs27

Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy get over big with the crowd and The Dark Order look strong in victory. That match was mission accomplished.


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus doesn't need Marko Stunt as part of it's act. If they are intent on hiring Stunt, make him an masked Creeper or something.


Agreed. It's already "A Boy and His Dinosaur." We don't need another boy.


----------



## zrc

Sending green rep to the JB and Lucha lovers. Except Mord.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hangman has an amazing theme


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Jungle Book and Luchasaurus keep on impressing me and proud that they are are true underdogs here. roud


----------



## looper007

safc-scotty said:


> The tag division is easily the best thing about AEW so far for me, can't wait for the tournament to crown the first champions.


They've got some talent for sure.

I like the women's division, I think Allie, Leva and Brandi are the weakest of what I've seen so far.

The main eventers are very strong. I like the mid card could do with another name or two but it's good.


----------



## sawduck

Great tag team match,AEW has a fantastic tag division


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm just not seeing what the Kliq sees in Hangman.

Somebody has to be the bag carrying HHH.


----------



## 260825

*Also a thing to note, every wrestler so fan has been just a 'AEW' wrestler to me I haven't known them prior & they've all worked their way into my mind beyond Cody, Bucks, Moxley, Jericho ect ..*


----------



## nsoifer

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He's a 38 year old WWE reject with the charisma of a door knob who just happens to be Cody's friend.
> 
> He comes right in, gets a standout theme song and gets booked like the top star 2 PPVs in a row.


I don't think pinning in a six-man tag match equal top star.

He is definitely booked pretty high though and that's clear. Just because he is a WWE reject doesn't mean he can't produce good moments. Time will tell if he actually gets that push, and if that push was justifiable.


----------



## Chan Hung

Anybody notice that when the wrestlers come out and now they're zooming into the Tron for the viewer at home


----------



## RKing85

If this was WWE, the winner of this match might be in doubt.

But since this isn't AEW, Hangman obviously will get the win here.


----------



## zrc

Chan Hung said:


> Hangman has an amazing theme


I don't like any of the theme music so far.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Kip was always the star of the show when he wrestled in my hometown, hopefully he delivers here.


----------



## Mordecay

I will never understand what they see in Page


----------



## Chan Hung

So far this B Show has been An A Show


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> I love the JB and Luchasaurus team too but in reality they need to* take the mask off Lucha and let him be a serious singles star.* Jungle Boy will be big solo too, dont think their team lasts too long.


They can do that when he turns heel on JB, which will happen. He's damn great for a big man, some of the stuff he was doing was crazy for a 6ft 5in guy.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mordecay said:


> I will never understand what they see in Page


A poor mans Rollins. I dont get it either.


----------



## Chan Hung

zrc said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hangman has an amazing theme
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like any of the theme music so far.
Click to expand...

Seriously?


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> So far this B Show has been An A Show


Been a very good show so far, only Brandi and Allie has disappointed me.


----------



## JAROTO

Taroostyles said:


> I love the JB and Luchasaurus team too but in reality they need to take the mask off Lucha and let him be a serious singles star. Jungle Boy will be big solo too, dont think their team lasts too long.


I agree, but there is no need to rush them. I love them as a tag team and they should gradually become singles.


----------



## zrc

Chan Hung said:


> Seriously?


Yes


----------



## Chrome

Hangman reminds me of Van Hammer for some reason lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never understand what they see in Page
> 
> 
> 
> A poor mans Rollins. I dont get it either.
Click to expand...

Nah. Hes not a cuck remember?
:heston


----------



## RKing85

yeah, Lucha will be a great big man heel some day, but that day is a ways away.


----------



## Chan Hung

You see WWE how Adam page is selling something from a long time ago unlike Bobby Lashley who comes out clean as a whistle


----------



## Mordecay

zrc said:


> Sending green rep to the JB and Lucha lovers. *Except Mord.*


:sadbecky


----------



## Cas Ras

NXT Only said:


> The fan enjoyed it, how was it not good for the product?


One of the problems is then that her opponent will not get the intended face sympathy, instead Allie looked lame. It didn't ruin the whole show of course and they got the nostalgia reaction in the end. But I'm not looking forward to face Allie getting revenge on a nasty Brandi.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Jim Ross just makes things hard to listen to.


----------



## Chan Hung

RKing85 said:


> yeah, Lucha will be a great big man heel some day, but that day is a ways away.


Yep. Once he kills Jungle boy, its on!!


----------



## deepelemblues

This match doesn't seem to have a lot of energy but JR is doing some work telling stories and doling out quips


----------



## Swan-San

I haven't liked the previous two ppv's but this is good so far.


----------



## SPCDRI

I don't like the tope suicida call instead of the suicide dive call, oh well.


----------



## MrThortan

I like Page but the crowd doesn't seem to be into this match and the takes away the energy. He's got the old power wrestling style and kind of looks like a jumbled up versions of Austin and the members of Beer Money


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Chan Hung said:


> You see WWE how Adam page is selling something from a long time ago unlike Bobby Lashley who comes out clean as a whistle


Do you not see a difference in Page and Lashley? Lashley's a beast, Page is....well just Page.


----------



## Chrome

He just kissed that guy. :dead2


----------



## zrc

Sorry but Lucha and Jungle Boy are here to stay (as a team), I doubt they'll be split for a very long time. And why would they be, if they can keep hold of reactions like that?


----------



## bradatar

I like this cheeky fuck he understands heat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Dude is about to sue Sabian for assault. :lol


----------



## bmack086

RainmakerV2 said:


> A poor mans Rollins. I dont get it either.


A very poor man’s Rollins. Rollins has a superior look and is a better in ring worker.


----------



## looper007

Haha that's something I've never seen. Well done Sabin.


----------



## EMGESP

zrc said:


> Sorry but Lucha and Jungle Boy are here to stay (as a team), I doubt they'll be split for a very long time. And why would they be, if they can keep hold of reactions like that?


Well I don't think anyone wants to see them break up.


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> I like this cheeky fuck he understands heat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the cheeky chubby guy was at the last event I think


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They haven't really explored Kip's or Hangmans' character - match feels a little flat

hopefully they can win me over


----------



## RiverFenix

JB taking the pin is fine. Especially when Evans/Angelico took it vs Best Friends at DoN. Jack and Angelico need more of a focus and push IMO, unless they're not signed on full time or something. 

I wouldn't break up JB and Luchasaurus for a long time. Jack is really young, and Draven probably gets exposed a bit as a singles. They seem to have a bit of magic as a tandem right now. I wasn't sold on them together until I saw that pic of them being at a wrestling school together like 10 years ago when Jack was all of 11-12 years old. They have a history - I like that with my tag teams.


----------



## looper007

MrThortan said:


> I like Page but the crowd doesn't seem to be into this match and the takes away the energy. He's got the old power wrestling style and kind of looks like a jumbled up versions of Austin and the members of Beer Money


It's following probably the MOTN so far, the crowd is resting for the rest of the show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sabian with the kiss of death of
:maury


----------



## Taroostyles

Page is a guy who still needs a great opponent to have a great match. Hes super talented but still green in that way.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey guys do you notice a lot of people in the audience are Fanning themselves I feel bad for them they must be really hot in there well at least it's not Saudi Arabia haha


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd doesn't seem to care much about this match, probably because how predictable it is


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is not bad but I think it should end already before it loses More Steam


----------



## nsoifer

A sincere question and I'd really like to hear what you guys think.
I personally enjoy matches with spots and some high flying, as long as the match consists more than just that.

I see people here talk a lot about that X wrestler does not need to do those spots, or that X match was good but the high flying ruined it, etc.
My question is to those people, why do you think that? I am asking because to me it is just a nice bonus. I enjoy seeing athleticism in wrestling matches.
Is it because you think it is unnecessary and doesn't give a "wrestling" vibe to it, or is it because it endangers the performer, or is it just not your taste?

Again, really sincere question because I always wanted to know what is the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Well this match is a snoozer so far, not surprised given the wrestlers involved.


----------



## Geeee

IMO this should be a showcase for Page and Sabian shouldn't be getting this much offense


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah Sabian is good but hes probably one their least known talents to the American audience. Combine that with being very predictable.


----------



## Chan Hung

How many minutes are left in this match does anybody know


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Page is a guy who still needs a great opponent to have a great match. Hes super talented but still green in that way.


He's a guy who be perfect right now with a mid card title and let him get grow into a main eventer. Right now, he's not the type of guy to carry someone to a top match.


----------



## Chrome

Chan Hung said:


> This match is not bad but I think it should end already before it loses More Steam


Yeah, AEW needs to learn some matches can end in under 10 minutes.


----------



## patpat

so the story here is that hangman despite what he says isn't 100% interesting


----------



## Chan Hung

85 degrees is not very good for these poor fans


----------



## sim8

Fite tv completely fucked up so given up watching live. They better get their shit together for All Out. Better yet, show it on itv box office. They were perfect for DON


----------



## Bosnian21

I could see this being a great match in the future with a storyline/buildup. Just tough with no buildup (understandably).


----------



## 260825

*I think this match is too much of an exhibition match-up; there's nothing behind it unless I've missed some build up.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Chrome said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> This match is not bad but I think it should end already before it loses More Steam
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, AEW needs to learn some matches can end in under 10 minutes.
Click to expand...

Yes exactly I've noticed unless I'm wrong that most of the matches are good length which is fine for some but for others it's the opposite effect

Okay match is getting a little meh, end it
:mj2


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yawn.


----------



## Chan Hung

This company sure loves having their talents have their backs land on that side of the Ring LOL


----------



## safc-scotty

looper007 said:


> They've got some talent for sure.
> 
> I like the women's division, I think Allie, Leva and Brandi are the weakest of what I've seen so far.
> 
> The main eventers are very strong. I like the mid card could do with another name or two but it's good.


It's the depth of the tag division I love :mark:

Young Bucks
Lucha Brothers
Lucha/Jungle Boy
Dark Order/Angelico
SCU
Evans/Angelico
Best Friends
Cody/Dustin (part time?)
Private Party

The main event is strong enough for the time being but I think they could do with a talented big man and another big name. I hope they can build their own main eventers once their TV starts. I imagine they will with MJF, because he feels like a major star already.

There is certainly some talent in the women's division but it's going to take a while to build up that division in my mind just because I'm personally so unfamiliar with pretty much all of them.

The mid-card is more of a mix IMO but I'm not worried about that because the inital focus should be on establishing their 3 world titles (mens, womens, tag).


----------



## Chrome

Well that woke up the crowd lol.


----------



## Taroostyles

Beautiful moonsault from Page


----------



## Chan Hung

That was a nice move does anybody know how many minutes are left LOL


----------



## jeffatron

holy fuck!


----------



## Chan Hung

One thing I love about all elite wrestling is how they are are already keeping score of wins and losses that's pretty cool


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Yes exactly I've noticed unless I'm wrong that most of the matches are good length which is fine for some but for others it's the opposite effect


This is the type of match should be quicked pace, let Sabin get a bit in but it should be made to make Page look a legit threat to Jericho. I seriously worry about the Page and Jericho match, that needs to be short and impactful.I wouldn't have it be last on imo.

Page is selling that leg perfectly.


----------



## Bosnian21

Damn Sabian taking some tough bumps.


----------



## Trophies

Business has picked up.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Jericho should come out right now and just cut his promo, shit talking about Hangman, how he's going to beat him at All Out and he's not at his level, Page gets so fed up he focuses on Chris, allowing Sabian to get a surprise victory.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy fuck. He almost killed Sabian


----------



## nsoifer

MrThortan said:


> Brandi as a heel works for me. No idea if she can actually wrestle though


She cannot, but she really should't and most likely won't.


----------



## Chan Hung

3 min left or less!
:mj


----------



## RKing85

considering Page is going for the title on the next show, I feel he should have won this by now.


----------



## looper007

It's picking up in the last few minutes.


----------



## patpat

they shouldn't go for a draw, that would hurt page's momentum.


----------



## Chan Hung

nsoifer said:


> MrThortan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brandi as a heel works for me. No idea if she can actually wrestle though
> 
> 
> 
> She cannot, but she really should't and most likely won't.
Click to expand...

She'll get plenty of heat from being not a very good wrestler so it'll work out of her favor


----------



## kovs27

As an ROH fan I've watch a whole lot of Adam Page. I've never cared less about an Adam Page match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is such nonsense. Page should have won in 10 minutes and now they're threatening a draw.


----------



## deepelemblues

this commentary needs to be polished up by AEW on TNT time


----------



## JRL

That one got better as it went along.


----------



## JAROTO

I liked Hangman, but it would be a HUGE mistake if they give him the title. The crowd wasn't much into him in the match.

Bright future, but it's not his time yet. There's no need to rush him.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

This guy is going for your world title against Chris Jericho....ok then


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is 10 minutes too long LOL


----------



## jeffatron

alex marvez is so bad


----------



## Alright_Mate

Boring.

Seen Kip wrestle better in a pub.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Botched doing the stupid flipper pin shit.


----------



## roblewis87

Already starting to feel like certain people are going to be pushed regardless of the fan interest in them and in some cases pushed to an extent where you might have liked them but then turn on them.


----------



## Taroostyles

Good match that started slow and picked up well in the last few minutes. 

Sabian is an underrated worker


----------



## RKing85

That was good from what I saw (watching with one eye), but really feel strong they should have had Page look stronger.


----------



## jeffatron

bet u its jericho


----------



## Illogical

You know what you do when you blow a spot? Do it again because, damn it, it's the finish.


----------



## JRL

Oh no, a masked Jericho


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Jericho!!!!


----------



## Beatles123

Gppd match. Liked that the time limit meant something.


----------



## SPCDRI

I have a hard time believing somebody who goes almost 20 minutes with Kip Sabian, as athletic as he is, can beat a Jericho, Omega, Moxley, etc.


----------



## Trophies

Is that Jericho? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan Jericho said:


> This guy is going for your world title against Chris Jericho....ok then


Yeah but Jericho knows his stuff and he'll keep the crowd involved


----------



## TheLooseCanon

clearly jericho lol


----------



## KingofKings1524

Why do I feel like they’re going to do something really screwy with the main event at All Out?


----------



## patpat

JAROTO said:


> I liked Hangman, but it would be a HUGE mistake if they give him the title. The crowd wasn't much into him in the match.
> 
> Bright future, but it's not his time yet. There's no need to rush him.


he isn't winning , watch the match the story is that his injury isn't 100% healed which is why the match was so long. good storytelling here


----------



## RKing85

if there was any doubt about who that masked man was, his body gave it away. lol.


----------



## deepelemblues

What is this Dark Order thing


----------



## TD Stinger

Kip Sabian is a guy who's talented but the thing is, they already have a bunch of guys who can do everything he does and have more of a personality. I hope he finds his way.

And oh my God Jericho is a creeper :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Chris fucking Jericho under that mask. :banderas


----------



## Illogical

jeffatron said:


> bet u its jericho


Shocking.


----------



## Bosnian21

Idiots cheering Jericho.


----------



## looper007

A decent 3 star match. Not a match that made Page look like a legit threat to but overall a solid wrestling match.

Jericho attacks Page.


----------



## JAROTO

Jericho is awesome! Love to hate this guy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

'Thank you Jericho!' chants

Hangman is not over. Back to the undercard you go. If they put the belt on him.....


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Thank you, Jericho?


In other words, time to ease up on SuperHangman.


----------



## Bosnian21

Bryan Jericho said:


> This guy is going for your world title against Chris Jericho....ok then


Baron Corbin is going for your World title so relax.


----------



## ElTerrible

looper007 said:


> A decent 3 star match. Not a match that made Page look like a legit threat to but overall a solid wrestling match.
> 
> Jericho attacks Page.


Kinda forgot to the attack the injured knee, he getting old.


----------



## deepelemblues

JR making a run at Hogan for title of tannest man on the planet :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Thank you, Jericho?
> 
> 
> In other words, time to ease up on SuperHangman.


For those of you who are not in the current Jericho has been demanding a thank you from everyone


----------



## Chrome

Yeah Jericho definitely needs to win the AEW title. Hangman isn't ready yet imo.


----------



## Beatles123

SCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## RiverFenix

I don't know why Sabian got to almost take the contender for the title to the near draw. I mean Kip comes out looking better for it, but he wasn't established enough for the spot. It should have been to put shine on Page.


----------



## JAROTO

patpat said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Hangman, but it would be a HUGE mistake if they give him the title. The crowd wasn't much into him in the match.
> 
> Bright future, but it's not his time yet. There's no need to rush him.
> 
> 
> 
> he isn't winning , watch the match the story is that his injury isn't 100% healed which is why the match was so long. good storytelling here
Click to expand...

True.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bosnian21 said:


> Baron Corbin is going for your World title so relax.


I Don't think thats smart either. Doesn't make Page going for the title any better though.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Jericho already getting face reactions over Page xD, guy just too damn charismatic.


----------



## kovs27

When is the last time Jericho looked like he wasn't hungover?


----------



## TD Stinger

So, Jericho has to come back out I would think after they advertised him with a live mic on this show.

I expect Page to try and get some payback here before the night is over.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

TheLooseCanon said:


> 'Thank you Jericho!' chants
> 
> Hangman is not over. Back to the undercard you go. If they put the belt on him.....


I'm pretty sure that they will be putting the belt on Jericho first and let Paige work for it.


----------



## looper007

Chrome said:


> Yeah Jericho definitely needs to win the AEW title. Hangman isn't ready yet imo.


I definitely wouldn't put that match on last over Moxley and Omega even if it's for the title.

Page is in it to give him a rub as it's clearly Cody is a fan of the guy. For me he's the first guy I give the mid card title too and let him build it up. No way would i have him as a World Champ.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hangman just won so let him lose against Jericho. Did Jericho win at Double Or Nothing? I forgot??


----------



## Trophies

Damn roll them r's. :lol


----------



## patpat

Chrome said:


> Yeah Jericho definitely needs to win the AEW title. Hangman isn't ready yet imo.


 they know it I think, them still working the knee injury is a good indicator where they are going at all out, jericho will be the first champ. ( hence the whole thing with him working so long against a guy like Kip.) -> the story will be that he isn't ready for the shot. ( playing into his storyline with mjf too). 
also the "thank you jericho" thing is from DON and all of the new Jericho's character where he asks people to thank him


----------



## RiverFenix

I LOVE the long term card to card selling of injuries. Vince and thus WWE hates to sell injuries, but in real life injures to ribs take 6-8 weeks to heal - Carlos Correa of the Houston Astros currently out with cracked rib going on two months. Same with the injured knee to Page - no structural damage still is going to be very painful for awhile, and moreso when you're not off of it like the Dr's orders would be.


----------



## kovs27

I forgot the Lucha Brothers were wrestling tonight. Hell yeah!


----------



## ElTerrible

Good Daniels is not wrestling, he´s already looking more sweaty and slippery than an oiled up Nakazawa.


----------



## bradatar

Mother fuckers coming out in Daedric armor
Bout ready to take down Mirkc

Dovaking birches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

looper007 said:


> I definitely wouldn't put that match on last over Moxley and Omega even if it's for the title.


Wouldnt it make more sense to have your FIRST world champion crowned in your main event? Otherwise it says that your title isnt the most important thing.


----------



## sawduck

The Lucha Brothers are awesome, hope they win, more great tag teams in AEW


----------



## Chrome

Lucha Bros need a win here. Going 0-3 in AEW so far wouldn't be a good look.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> So, Jericho has to come back out I would think after they advertised him with a live mic on this show.
> 
> I expect Page to try and get some payback here before the night is over.


Definitely will happen. It will be the breather segment between the Penta/Fenix vs SCU and Brotherhood vs Young Bucks matches.


----------



## patpat

pentagon is so charismatic god :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Brodus Clay said:


> Jericho already getting face reactions over Page xD, guy just too damn charismatic.


It also helps that Page has no charisma lol.


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL. That´s how you make a botch fun.


----------



## JRL

These guys are already filling the superkick quota for the night.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Really hope Lucha Bros win here. They need it.


----------



## JAROTO

Bryan Jericho said:


> looper007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely wouldn't put that match on last over Moxley and Omega even if it's for the title.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt it make more sense to have your FIRST world champion crowned in your main event? Otherwise it says that your title isnt the most important thing.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I agree. The title match must close the show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

kingnoth1n said:


> Really hope Lucha Bros win here. They need it.


They need to be the first champs. If Young Bucks are, I'd laugh.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a heck of a great match


----------



## kingnoth1n

TheLooseCanon said:


> They need to be the first champs. If Young Bucks are, I'd laugh.



No doubt.


----------



## patpat

TheLooseCanon said:


> They need to be the first champs. If Young Bucks are, I'd laugh.


actually in an interview the bucks said they were begging for the Lucha Bros to go over but khan said nope ( certainly due to the fact that AAA wanted the bros to get the title back in Mexico);


----------



## Chan Hung

kingnoth1n said:


> Really hope Lucha Bros win here. They need it.


Me too!!!! 
:mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon

looper007 said:


> I definitely wouldn't put that match on last over Moxley and Omega even if it's for the title.


I think they might have something planned for after Jericho wins, someone will make themselves known as the next contender to close the show. 

If only I could put my finger on who that might be......


----------



## RKing85

okay, kids off to bed and I'm back. 

Pentagon's armpit just had a stream of sweat coming off of it reaching for that tag.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I hope they have main event plans for Pentagon later on.

Mox vs Pentagon for the strap would get all my money. :mark:


----------



## Chrome

I feel like this match might end in a draw. :hmm:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The hell was that?


----------



## RapShepard

Streaming so awesome got to cook and watch. Lucha Bros attire was bad ass. Page vs Sabian was nice. Jericho wearing mask to attack folk was too obvious this time, though a good call back.


----------



## Illogical

TheLooseCanon said:


> The hell was that?


A botch.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chrome said:


> I feel like this match might end in a draw. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/t338GQ8.png" border="0" alt="" title="hmm" class="inlineimg" />


Damn, good point
:mj2

That should have been it with the Canadian Destroyer

Pentagon is fucking awesome


----------



## Bosnian21

Another good tag match.


----------



## Chrome

Happy to be wrong, Lucha Bros get their 1st win! :jbutler


----------



## Alright_Mate

Few sloppy moments but the Lucha Bros are so fun to watch.


----------



## RapShepard

SCU need a win at some point


----------



## Geeee

Sky's foot was under the rope. Not a legal pin!


----------



## looper007

Very good tag match.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The right team won in the Lucha Bros. Great match and a lot cool shit.


----------



## patpat

Chrome said:


> Happy to be wrong, Lucha Bros get their 1st win! :jbutler


how can you doubt the Lucha Bros?!!


----------



## RiverFenix

TheLooseCanon said:


> I hope they have main event plans for Pentagon later on.
> 
> Mox vs Pentagon for the strap would get all my money. :mark:


Fenix vs Omega is another singles program I'd like to see.


----------



## Trophies

It's about to get...extreme.


----------



## JRL

Nice of Daniels to obtain another shirt after his first one was ripped off.


----------



## MrThortan

Love the Lucha Brothers. They can really make a legacy for themselves in AEW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I like this woman ref. Very professional.


----------



## looper007

You see in one moment Fenix got pissed off at Kaz not been in the spot. The heat there must be crazy.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Great match and the Lucha Brothers pick up a much needed win.


----------



## kovs27

Put the tag belts on the Lucha Brothers and the World title on Pentagon.


----------



## RKing85

Toronto FC game over
UFC card over

Full attention to the rest of this card now.


----------



## deepelemblues

I like the cut of these Lucha Bros. jibs :bjpenn


----------



## looper007

A Ladder match between The Young Bucks vs Luncha Brothers. I'm All In for that.


----------



## Bosnian21

Damn. Ladder match for Bucks vs Lucha Bros at All Out!!!


----------



## Taroostyles

All Out is gonna be insane


----------



## Chan Hung

Luchabrothers!!!!
:mark


----------



## deepelemblues

Excalibur wearing the mask is not working for me maybe I'll get used to it


----------



## shandcraig

Em i the only one that thinks its weird or makes no sense that they have been using that Chandelier led screen structure for every event? Sure the tunnel makes sense and is fine but the chandelier is very vegas and only fit that stage set. Every other event it's just weire andnot fitting


----------



## RapShepard

Match will be fun, but Bucks and Lucha Bros shouldn't wrestle each other for at least a year after All Out


----------



## RKing85

3 hours into an AEW show and I am still wanting more wrestling.

3 hours into most WWE shows and I want to start punching puppies.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> All Out is gonna be insane


Great match made there. Lucha Brothers got to go over in that match. Knowing those 4 guys and for the show itself, they will go all out to steal the show.


----------



## Chrome

Ladder match between those 2 teams is crazy.


----------



## kovs27

Is the ladder match for the AAA tag titles? They have to climb the ladder to get something.


----------



## MetalKiwi

This is going to be good!


----------



## Illogical

Will the ladder match also be a 20 minute time limit?


----------



## bradatar

Omega needs to squash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> Match will be fun, but Bucks and Lucha Bros shouldn't wrestle each other for at least a year after All Out


Ladder match got to be the blow off to this feud. They will go put everything on the line in that match. Going to be crazy. Lucha's got to win it.


----------



## kovs27

Omega's theme is trash.


----------



## bradatar

Omega music sucks he needs a game changer mjusic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I know Mox wasn't scheduled for this show, but is there a chance of him attacking Omega here?


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow, Lucha Bros vs. Young Bucks in a ladder match. Get the EMTs ready when Fenix predictably spikes himself somehow.

And Omega's music sounds so much better with the lyrics.


----------



## Bosnian21

kovs27 said:


> Is the ladder match for the AAA tag titles? They have to climb the ladder to get something.


Yeah I think they said so.


----------



## looper007

This match should be great.


----------



## TD Stinger

TheLooseCanon said:


> I know Mox wasn't scheduled for this show, but is there a chance of him attacking Omega here?


He's in Japan right now so no.


----------



## bradatar

Kenny is losing I’ll take all bets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

Omega needs to win this. This should be good.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ladder match should have AEW Ramifications on the line not AAA tag titles. 

Make it a Tag Title Tournament Eliminator - so one of those two teams would be locked out of winning the titles. I don't know what you would hang though. A contract would be rather silly looking - I guess it could be a briefcase with the contracts in them or something.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one that thinks its weird or makes no sense that they have been using that Chandelier led screen structure for every event? Sure the tunnel makes sense and is fine but the chandelier is very vegas and only fit that stage set. Every other event it's just weire andnot fitting


I agree but got to get your money's worth out of it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Maaaaannn - I forgot this match was even on the card.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> Kenny is losing I’ll take all bets
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nah, they won't take any heat off his match against moxley


----------



## Chrome

Don't know why they keep harping about Omega's singles record when he's only had one singles match lol. They're acting like he's started 0-8 or something.


----------



## deepelemblues

JR referencing Stone Cold by name

I'm impressed with the attitude AEW is taking, the confidence it is showing through little things like that remark


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TD Stinger said:


> He's in Japan right now so no.


Is he in the G1?


----------



## looper007

Damn looks crazy hot in the arena right now. Fan's using fans all over the place.


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> Ladder match got to be the blow off to this feud. They will go put everything on the line in that match. Going to be crazy. Lucha's got to win it.


Definitely should be the blowoff. Too bad they don't have TV the matches are feud of the year worthy, just lacking the extra build TV gives


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> nah, they won't take any heat off his match against moxley




Announcers are kinda phoning in his loss streak and now gold he WAS

I love omega and this isn’t hate my
Dude lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

looper007 said:


> Damn looks crazy hot in the arena right now. Fan's using fans all over the place.


Yeah, I love the look of that venue and hope they go back, but they need to pick a fall date in the future. I mean it should be cooling down now being 10:30, but still obviously sweltering.


----------



## bradatar

Chrome said:


> Don't know why they keep harping about Omega's singles record when he's only had one singles match lol. They're acting like he's started 0-8 or something.




My only guess is pushing a loser angle where he can’t win anymore despite being “best in the world”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is he in the G1?


Yes. Just won his 1st match today.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> Announcers are kinda phoning in his loss streak and now gold he WAS
> 
> I love omega and this isn’t hate my
> Dude lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 don't know wouldn't make sense in regard to the all out match, and if they wanted to do a losing streak they already failed since he won ant his team the pin at fyter fest


----------



## Chan Hung

I cant wait for the Main Event 
:mark


----------



## Boldgerg

Why the fuck have they put Alex Marvez back on commentary? I presumed they'd learnt from that terrible mistake. Clearly not.

He's fucking horrendous.


----------



## looper007

Boldgerg said:


> Why the fuck have they put Alex Marvez back on commentary? I presumed they'd learnt from that terrible mistake. Clearly not.
> 
> He's fucking horrendous.


Maybe I'm losing my mind, but I think he's been way better this show then DON.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> My only guess is pushing a loser angle where he can’t win anymore despite being “best in the world”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 having one of their biggest main venter lose to everyone is stupid it's even more dumb because it would make Moxley's victory "not that impressive"


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TD Stinger said:


> Yes. Just won his 1st match today.


Nice. I'll check it out. Stopped following NJPW this year, have to go back.


----------



## ElTerrible

Chrome said:


> Don't know why they keep harping about Omega's singles record when he's only had one singles match lol. They're acting like he's started 0-8 or something.


Could see him job to CIMA for that Chinese money, then it´s not a stretch he loses to Moxley and suddenly it´s 0-3.


----------



## Chan Hung

This has been a great FREE show ?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one that thinks its weird or makes no sense that they have been using that Chandelier led screen structure for every event? Sure the tunnel makes sense and is fine but the chandelier is very vegas and only fit that stage set. Every other event it's just weire andnot fitting


Yeah I agree it's weird.


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> having one of their biggest main venter lose to everyone is stupid it's even more dumb because it would make Moxley's victory "not that impressive"




I agree brother. But what is Kenny’s character arc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

geez Omega landed high on his head off that throw off the turnbuckles.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> I agree brother. But what is Kenny’s character arc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he got ring rust, lost his prime and moxley is here to bring back that badass/ass kicker ( something jr explained on commentary at the end of fyter fest).


----------



## JAROTO

Chan Hung said:


> This has been a great FREE show ?


I can't believe this was free in the US. Great show!!

Except for the pre-show.


----------



## NXT Only

Omega is so damn precise with his moves.


----------



## Chan Hung

Feels like a PPV. Good job AEW
:mj


----------



## Geeee

I think that's 3 or 4th backstabber? Some of these guys need to switch up their moves a bit


----------



## Chrome

looper007 said:


> Maybe I'm losing my mind, but I think he's been way better this show then DON.


Yeah, he's still not that great, but he's been tolerable tonight as opposed to DON.


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> he got ring rust, lost his prime and moxley is here to bring back that badass/ass kicker ( something jr explained on commentary at the end of fyter fest).




Exactly.

Have him lose and unleash rage and we get full heel Kenny going into All Out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Omega dead bruh


----------



## RapShepard

Nice move, would it kill them to chant Cima lol


----------



## JRL

I don't know what their plans are for Cima but he's getting a good showing.


----------



## deepelemblues

As God is my witness, Kenny Omega is BENT(?) IN HALF


----------



## ElTerrible

OMFG that looked like it hurt.


----------



## Chrome

That was a cool move. Too bad this ain't a hardcore match, would be fun watching them brawl all over that arena.


----------



## MrThortan

Have only seen Cima wrestle in AEW, but he is really making a statement tonight.


----------



## Bosnian21

If he was younger I’d want AEW to sign Cima to full time contract as a mid carder.


----------



## bradatar

This Asian dude has a new fan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

This is actually great match I wonder what Jim cornette would say and it has some psychology


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> This is actually great match I wonder what Jim cornette would say and it has some psychology


he will say Cima carried omega ,but why do you guys care so much about him tho?


----------



## Chan Hung

Amazing match OMG.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

AEW sure loves the side of the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually great match I wonder what Jim cornette would say and it has some psychology
> 
> 
> 
> he will say Cima carried omega ,but why do you guys care so much about him tho?
Click to expand...

Probably 
:heston


----------



## RapShepard

Cima's knees are going to be fucked when he's older older


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Omega is slow burned to eventually take the title off Jericho. Jericho beats Page, Cody tries and fails. Maybe even have Moxley lose. And then have Omega win a G-1 type tournament to get the title shot after Jericho flatly refused to give him a match as he already beat him and the Omega wins the title in about 9 months.


----------



## looper007

Great match this.


----------



## kingnoth1n

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Omega is slow burned to eventually take the title off Jericho. Jericho beats Page, Cody tries and fails. Maybe even have Moxley lose. And then have Omega win a G-1 type tournament to get the title shot after Jericho flatly refused to give him a match as he already beat him and the Omega wins the title in about 9 months.


This is the most likely scenario


----------



## Chan Hung

Damnnnn what a match!!!!!!


----------



## MrThortan

Bitch slap contest!


----------



## Illogical

Meteora is one of the worst moves in wrestling.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

He smacked the shit out of Cima.


----------



## Chrome

Damn what a match. :clap


----------



## RKing85

good stuff, as was to be expected


----------



## Illogical

My god. Not every match needs to go 10+ minutes and needs kick out after kick out. V-Trigger should've been done and Tiger Driver should've been done. Otherwise don't use them and just use the OWA.

It was a very good match but come on.


----------



## MrThortan

Finally pulls out the One Winged Angel


----------



## kingnoth1n

good match


----------



## Bosnian21

Awesome match.


----------



## RapShepard

Lot of V Triggers and Meteoras solid match though. Think Kenny squashing him would've entertained me more.


----------



## looper007

That was a awesome match. Lived up to the hype. MOTN so far.


----------



## JAROTO

I love AEW


----------



## Alright_Mate

MOTN so far, what a battle.

Only downside for me was Cima's inconsistent selling.


----------



## Taroostyles

MOTN. Cima isn't what he was 10 years ago but this was still pretty great.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Amazing win, great bout between both men. Cima has nothing be ashamed of. Kenny Omega needed the win more.


----------



## DammitChrist

What a match! That was pretty good :mark:


----------



## The XL 2

Kenny does V triggers more than Mr Wrestling 2 did knee lifts


----------



## RiverFenix

See in my wwe-mind of booking I would have had Page and Omega go over strong to have them strong for their upcoming All Out matches. Instead AEW books Sabian and Cima to take their respective opponents to the limit - and in the process mint Sabian and Cima as players to watch out for. Page and Omega don't come out looking any weaker or damaged, and besides they'll be going up against Jericho and Moxley respectively in 6 weeks time - name brands where the matches sell themselves.


----------



## TD Stinger

Great match.

Cima's knees are going to be so fucked when he's older.


----------



## SPCDRI

Metora is such a cool finisher and Omega buried it, fuck.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Loved the match !


----------



## JRL

I wonder if Jericho will mention Omaha steaks.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Jericho :mark:


----------



## jeffatron

jerigoaaaaaat


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay I am officially saying that this show surpassed Fyter Fest in my opinion


----------



## patpat

Illogical said:


> My god. Not every match needs to go 10+ minutes and needs kick out after kick out. V-Trigger should've been done and Tiger Driver should've been done. Otherwise don't use them and just use the OWA.
> 
> It was a very good match but come on.


the V trigger never ends any match it's a "setup" move to get another move in place. that's why he spams it to death


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> See in my wwe-mind of booking I would have had Page and Omega go over strong to have them strong for their upcoming All Out matches. Instead AEW books Sabian and Cima to take their respective opponents to the limit - and in the process mint Sabian and Cima as players to watch out for. Page and Omega don't come out looking any weaker or damaged, and besides they'll be going up against Jericho and Moxley respectively in 6 weeks time - name brands where the matches sell themselves.


Eh I don't know if Sabian or Cima look any better as nobody expects them to do much outside the midcard. The matches don't hurt Page or Omega, but everybody watching is smart enough to know Sabian and Cima have a ceiling.


----------



## Bosnian21

Makes the Spears win even better:

https://twitter.com/perfec10n/status/1150225689620205569?s=21


----------



## TheLooseCanon

More Jericho! :mark:


----------



## Trophies

I've been falling asleep during the main events...I've made it so far, hopefully I'm good to go. :lol


----------



## looper007

So far The Three way Tag match, SCU Vs Lucha Brothers and Omega vs Cima have all been **** and above for me

The opening match was very good.

Page/Sabin was okay. The Two pre show matches were fun. Brandi vs Allie was Worse match for me.

Another very good B-Level PPV from AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

I am officially on the bandwagon on Kenny Omega I never saw him much but man this guy has impressed me


----------



## RiverFenix

Still Bucks vs Rhodes and possibly Jericho on the mic. Going to blow past 11pm. Doesn't that usually cost a lot more for traditional PPV's?


----------



## Chan Hung

Is that a new Tron from Jericho it looks cool


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hangman has purple blood?


----------



## JRL

Isn't that fatso guy Jericho insulted the one Kip kissed?


----------



## MrThortan

Jericho's been picking black berries


----------



## Trophies

"Sit down fatso!" *sits down* :lmao


----------



## NXT Only

Jericho is so damn over they don’t wanna boo him


----------



## kovs27

RapShepard said:


> Eh I don't know if Sabian or Cima look any better as nobody expects them to do much outside the midcard. The matches don't hurt Page or Omega, but everybody watching is smart enough to know Sabian and Cima have a ceiling.


I feel like that match did hurt Page. It took him almost 20 minutes to beat a guy who was on the pre-show for Double or Nothing in a match that wasn't very good. Not the best way to showcase Page.


----------



## Chrome

Jackoffville. :mj4


----------



## looper007

Chrome said:


> Yeah, he's still not that great, but he's been tolerable tonight as opposed to DON.


wouldn't be my first choice for that third spot. But not still doesn't make me a fan.


----------



## RKing85

Dress your age Chris.


----------



## RapShepard

kovs27 said:


> I feel like that match did hurt Page. It took him almost 20 minutes to beat a guy who was on the pre-show for Double or Nothing in a match that wasn't very good. Not the best way to showcase Page.


I give it a pass because they're still using the knee as an injury.


----------



## JRL

Jericho had to get the fans to turn on him.


----------



## EMGESP

Did Jericho accidently say October?


----------



## NXT Only

Michael Orlazawa LMAO


----------



## bradatar

And don’t forget OMAHA STEAKS ARE HOTTER AND BETTER THAN US ALL YEAHHH BABBYYYY



Hey Beatles he brought up no legs and the Asian dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

Jericho got Hangman over more than Hangman did LOL


----------



## JAROTO

kovs27 said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh I don't know if Sabian or Cima look any better as nobody expects them to do much outside the midcard. The matches don't hurt Page or Omega, but everybody watching is smart enough to know Sabian and Cima have a ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like that match did hurt Page. It took him almost 20 minutes to beat a guy who was on the pre-show for Double or Nothing in a match that wasn't very good. Not the best way to showcase Page.
Click to expand...

I agree. It should have been almost a squash.


----------



## deepelemblues

I don't know if I like the Hangman but I know I don't particularly like fat Jericho


----------



## looper007

kovs27 said:


> I feel like that match did hurt Page. It took him almost 20 minutes to beat a guy who was on the pre-show for Double or Nothing in a match that wasn't very good. Not the best way to showcase Page.


I agree, the match didn't make Page look great at all. He's not a main eventer yet for me, maybe some years down the line but not right now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Not at Chris Jericho basically telling the world when the TV show starts. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Jericho trying his hardest to get Hangman over, not really working


----------



## MetalKiwi

I wonder how long the Main Event will go for?


----------



## bradatar

Jericho shining about hangman is sad






But not sadder then you’ll be if you don’t grill up OMAHA STEAKS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

Geeee said:


> Jericho got Hangman over more than Hangman did LOL


Was gonna say the same thing lol.


----------



## Trophies

oh fuck...his eye


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Hangman is trash


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mordecay said:


> Jericho trying his hardest to get Hangman over, not really working


Yep. Page is never gonna be a star and they're wasting their time trying to make him one.


----------



## The XL 2

Adam Page is like Roman Reigns. Has a good look and can work but isn't that charismatic and is lacking something.


----------



## RapShepard

So do they look like jobbers for being apart of the pull-apart?


----------



## RKing85

pull apart brawls 101 will always be effective.


----------



## kovs27

Mordecay said:


> Jericho trying his hardest to get Hangman over, not really working


Jericho did a better job putting over Page than the match earlier. I guess that's not saying much.


----------



## JRL

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Yep. Page is never gonna be a star and they're wasting their time trying to make him one.


Then they will Roman Reigns him down our throats.


----------



## RapShepard

Should've had Jericho come back and give him the elbow


----------



## JAROTO

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Page is like Roman Reigns. Has a good look and can work but isn't that charismatic and is lacking something.


He just needs one thing... Time.


----------



## Geeee

I think they should mention that Cody and Dustin have been tag team champions


----------



## bradatar

Like I said. He gave him a nice shiner. But nothing will be shinier the glow off that ribeye from Omaha Steaks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

Hangman's shiner there. That's going to look like hell tomorrow morning.


----------



## Miss Sally

Hangman is okay. Just okay.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

JR's boomer ass.


----------



## Geeee

"announcing legend" Tony Schiavone LOLOLOL


----------



## bradatar

Miss Sally said:


> Hangman is okay. Just okay.




I like that. He’s a very OK wrestler. When the show starts we need character development or fuck him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illogical

First team to beat The Shit? Accurate renaming.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Didn't get to tune in til right at the start of the Omega match but looks like I've wandered into a pretty nice Sat evening of wrestling here?!


----------



## Mordecay

JAROTO said:


> He just needs one thing... *CHARISMA*.


FIFY


----------



## JRL

What did Dustin say that they bleeped? I thought he said the Shield..


----------



## Trophies

60 minute time limit...this thing is going 30 minutes :sodone


----------



## Geeee

Dustin's entrance video is pretty metal


----------



## deepelemblues

Geeee said:


> "announcing legend" Tony Schiavone LOLOLOL


No irony, that was the greatest moment in the history of our sport 

Okay not much irony


----------



## bloc

Dustin's theme sounds like Brain Stew by Green Day


----------



## TheLooseCanon

There's that WCW version rip-off Green Day theme.


----------



## deepelemblues

Is Cody trying to look like surfer Sting a little bit with that hair?


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Yep. Page is never gonna be a star and they're wasting their time trying to make him one.




Two disagreements in one thread 









I think Page needs a lot of work but has everything it takes to be a star. I have hope for the guy.


Look idiots when you have different ideas doesn’t mean you got to hate one another.


Now what you should hate are steaks that aren’t Omaha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

going with the Young Bucks to win this one. Can't find a logical reason why the Rhodes would win this.


----------



## kovs27

Cody has the worst theme ever. I could not hate this song more.


----------



## Mordecay

Let's see how much smoke, mirrors and bullshit Cody has planned for this match


----------



## blaird

bloc said:


> Dustin's theme sounds like Brain Stew by Green Day


I was coming here to say this exact thing


----------



## JRL

There are some times when Justin Roberts can calm down a little bit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

bradatar said:


> Two disagreements in one thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Page needs a lot of work but has everything it takes to be a star. I have hope for the guy.
> 
> 
> Look idiots when you have different ideas doesn’t mean you got to hate one another.
> 
> 
> Now what you should hate are steaks that aren’t Omaha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Listen bro, you're a fucking idiot if you actually believe Page has what it takes to be a star. A. FUCKING. IDIOT.

:heston


----------



## ElTerrible

Clever way to circumvent the naming issue using Cody AND Dustin Rhodes, the Rhodes brothers.


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Listen bro, you're a fucking idiot if you actually believe Page has what it takes to be a star. A. FUCKING. IDIOT.
> 
> 
> 
> :heston




No u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

deepelemblues said:


> Is Cody trying to look like surfer Sting a little bit with that hair?


Makes me like him a lot more. Looks like an old school wrestler, which fits how he works.

We need more blonde guys main eventing wrestling. WWE is filled with lookalikes lately (Roman, Seth, Drew, Elias, AJ, etc all looks like the same boring dude).


----------



## bloc

JRL said:


> There are some times when Justin Roberts can calm down a little bit.


Lol agreed, that stretched out Rhodes sounded terrible


----------



## RapShepard

Mordecay said:


> Let's see how much smoke, mirrors and bullshit Cody has planned for this match


Why is that used as a negative?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bloc said:


> Lol agreed, that stretched out Rhodes sounded terrible


He knows who hired him lol


----------



## deepelemblues

TheLooseCanon said:


> Makes me like him a lot more. Looks like an old school wrestler, which fits how he works.
> 
> We need more blonde guys main eventing wrestling. WWE is filled with lookalikes lately (Roman, Seth, Drew, Elias, AJ, etc all looks like the same boring dude).


I like it too, it's distinctive


----------



## kingnoth1n

State of Dustin Rhodes Greenday theme.


----------



## Illogical

#indystalemate


----------



## JAROTO

kovs27 said:


> Cody has the worst theme ever. I could not hate this song more.


What are you talking about?

I love his theme! It's one of my all time favorites!


----------



## kingnoth1n

bradatar said:


> Two disagreements in one thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Page needs a lot of work but has everything it takes to be a star. I have hope for the guy.
> 
> 
> Look idiots when you have different ideas doesn’t mean you got to hate one another.
> 
> 
> Now what you should hate are steaks that aren’t Omaha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Gotta see a few live promos in front of big audiences before I can pass judgement either way tbh.


----------



## bradatar

My wife and I have a o/u on superkicks what you guys think I took the under on 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I like that sequence that both the Rhodes brothers did there with the classic Rhodes Uppercut. :drose


----------



## Chrome

Young Bucks trolling. :lol


----------



## RKing85

bit of a styles clash here


----------



## Trophies

JAROTO said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I love his theme! It's one of my all time favorites!


I'm still humming it over here.


----------



## The XL 2

The Bucks are solid workers when they want to be. Shame that they make a mockery of the business in over half of their matches


----------



## kovs27

JAROTO said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I love his theme! It's one of my all time favorites!


We have very different tastes in music lol. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> Why is that used as a negative?


I used to love he's matches due to that.


----------



## Desecrated

On the Hangman discussion, anyone on the fence about him isn't going to have their opinion of him improve when more facets of his skillset are 'exposed'. He's an Elite pet-project because he's a "wrestler's wrestler" (for example, popular on /r/sc because they appeal to authority).


----------



## JAROTO

kovs27 said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> I love his theme! It's one of my all time favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> We have very different tastes in music lol. Nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, nothing wrong at all haha ...But had to defend that song.


----------



## bradatar

Desecrated said:


> On the Hangman discussion, anyone on the fence about him isn't going to have their opinion of him improve when more facets of his skillset are 'exposed'. He's an Elite pet-project because he's a "wrestler's wrestler" (for example, popular on /r/sc because they appeal to authority).




What? I’m on SC but Page isn’t like the losers they worship on there bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues

There have been a lot of moves named "Dragon [Something]" tonight


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I'm trying to understand all these people that says Cody isn't a great wrestler. The fuck?


----------



## Geeee

Nice to see a dive other than a suicide dive. Kind of a shoulder tackle I guess from Cody


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Best part of this show was Jericho. Just goes to show the importance of mic skills.


----------



## patpat

that's actually a fire tag match! good story and dustin is a badass


----------



## Desecrated

bradatar said:


> What? I’m on SC but Page isn’t like the losers they worship on there bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But he's a wrestler they'd love because he is a wrestler's wrestler (they don't understand why they love him but because wrestlers love him, they'll do the same thing). And yeah, he is better than the guys they worship there but he's not on the level of this push. Personality wise, he's going to let people down.


----------



## patpat

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm trying to understand all these people that says Cody isn't a great wrestler. The fuck?


he is old school and classy as fuck! I love him


----------



## Mordecay

How is that not a DQ? I guess the bullshit started


----------



## RKing85

ever since I was a kid I have loved that dragon sleeper flip over suplex off the top rope.


----------



## kovs27

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm trying to understand all these people that says Cody isn't a great wrestler. The fuck?


Cody is far better in tag and multi-man matches. He gets exposed in one on one situations. With that being said I did love his match with Dustin at DoN.


----------



## The XL 2

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm trying to understand all these people that says Cody isn't a great wrestler. The fuck?


He doesn't do enough high spots


----------



## JAROTO

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm trying to understand all these people that says Cody isn't a great wrestler. The fuck?


I agree. He is very good.


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> How is that not a DQ? I guess the bullshit started


DQ works differently in AEW, it's up to the referee's discretion, they explained it at DON


----------



## DGenerationMC

So happy to see douchebag heel YBs again. Been way too long. 

I'd also like to throw my hat into the Page discussion. I'm starting to fear that despite him being an early AEW chosen one, he's gonna get overshadowed if things don't really ramp up. Not ramp up like win the title over Jericho, but really turn in a performance that turns heads more than he has up until now. I, for one, was expecting 88-90 Sting vibes but he's coming off like Lex Luger or Barry Windham. There's visible talent there but thee lack of reason too care when he's on the screen could lead to him getting rejected like Roman was. 

Like Kenny is kinda being outshined by Mox in terms of being the face of AEW, I think Page is suffering the same by MJF, Allin and Luchasaurus as the future. Kenny and Page were assumed to be safe n their respective spots but after 3 shows, it looks like they'll have to be more impressive.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Mordecay said:


> How is that not a DQ? I guess the bullshit started


I think they are more relaxed with the rules here and I am glad that wasn't a dq.


----------



## bradatar

Desecrated said:


> But he's a wrestler they'd love because he is a wrestler's wrestler (they don't understand why they love him but because wrestlers love him, they'll do the same thing). And yeah, he is better than the guys they worship there but he's not on the level of this push. Personality wise, he's going to let people down.




I am no Page guy by any means but I’m willing to give the man a chance. Can’t always be so negative my dude! Wrassling only sucks when you don’t give it a chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAROTO

kovs27 said:


> TheLooseCanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to understand all these people that says Cody isn't a great wrestler. The fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> Cody is far better in tag and multi-man matches. He gets exposed in one on one situations. With that being said I did love his match with Dustin at DoN.
Click to expand...

Match of the year for me. That's the kind of matches I love.


----------



## Mordecay

patpat said:


> DQ works differently in AEW, it's up to the referee's discretion, they explained it at DON


That's stupid


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JAROTO said:


> I agree. He is very good.


I can't wait until Cody is world champion.


----------



## EMGESP

I dont get the hype over Hangman. He's pretty generic, not bad, but just meh.


----------



## bradatar

OKAY NO MORE NEGATIVITY LETS ALL LOVE THIS. EXCEPT YOU DAMMITC



Spoiler: .


----------



## EMGESP

Also this match shows the Bucks are pretty versatile and don't need to rely on crazy high spots and a bunch of false finishes to make a good match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Who's playing the heels here?

Rhodes Brothers or the Young Bucks?


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> That's stupid


*different, the ref deciding when things go "too far" makes sense, it gives the referees more leeway and legitimacy!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

EMGESP said:


> I dont get the hype over Hangman. He's pretty generic, not bad, but just meh.



At first, I tried to give him a shot. 'Maybe he's like if Arn Anderson got title shots over Flair.', then I'm like, 'No, give me Arn as world champ over Hangman all day'.

Meh is right.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

WWEfan4eva said:


> Who's playing the heels here?
> 
> Rhodes Brothers or the Young Bucks?


The Young Bucks are playing the heel role tonight.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

This match is boring


----------



## jeffatron

bradatar said:


> Desecrated said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he's a wrestler they'd love because he is a wrestler's wrestler (they don't understand why they love him but because wrestlers love him, they'll do the same thing). And yeah, he is better than the guys they worship there but he's not on the level of this push. Personality wise, he's going to let people down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no Page guy by any means but I’m willing to give the man a chance. Can’t always be so negative my dude! Wrassling only sucks when you don’t give it a chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

stop being so sensible!


----------



## Mordecay

You can tell they are going for at least 30 minutes and they really shouldn't


----------



## kovs27

I have a weird feeling Dustin is going to turn on Cody.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

EMGESP said:


> Also this match shows the Bucks are pretty versatile and don't need to rely on crazy high spots and a bunch of false finishes to make a good match.


If only they did more of this instead of spamming superkicks.


----------



## patpat

WWEfan4eva said:


> Who's playing the heels here?
> 
> Rhodes Brothers or the Young Bucks?


 Cody has always been a heel, doing heel things it's just the crowd cheering him. but dustin is face and the young bucks are heel for me, since they are mocking the emotional moment of Cody and dustin 



also I thought the young bucks could only do flips?


----------



## Chrome

WWEfan4eva said:


> Who's playing the heels here?
> 
> Rhodes Brothers or the Young Bucks?


They're alternating lol.


----------



## Mordecay

patpat said:


> *different, the ref deciding when things go "too far" makes sense, it gives the referees more leeway and legitimacy!


No, it's stupid. It's stupid in NJPW, in stupid here, it make the referees look like geeks.


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> No, it's stupid. It's stupid in NJPW, in stupid here, it make the referees look like geeks.


i find it cool in njpw


----------



## bradatar

What a boring match though to end a solid show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> At first, I tried to give him a shot. 'Maybe he's like if Arn Anderson got title shots over Flair.', then I'm like, 'No, *give me Arn as world champ over Hangman all day*'.
> 
> Meh is right.


Now that's a burial.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Another cool sequence in this match, two double Sharpshotters and then the Rhodes Brothers with the 2 figure four leg locks.


----------



## jeffatron

Holy geez mordecay, youre literally complaining about everyyyyyything. go.to.bed


----------



## RKing85

lol at tags at this point in the match.


----------



## looper007

Very good old school type match here.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I hate fans who chant THIS IS WRESTLING. No fucking shit it's wrestling. What else would it be?


----------



## Alright_Mate

4:30am and this match is making me even more tired.


----------



## Desecrated

Referee leniency works perfectly, so long you define the referee as a personality. Like Nick Patrick would work in favour of the NWO. For example, Earl Hebner hates being pushed around so you can't do that against him, but you might push around this bald ref. Helps promote the heel as an opportunist and strategist.


----------



## kovs27

Mordecay said:


> You can tell they are going for at least 30 minutes and they really shouldn't


That feels like the theme of the night


----------



## patpat

I love the fact that the referee has so much leeway over the rules, it can justify a lot of things. instead of coming with stupid excuses 

pretty classic old schools match so far with some big spot , high fly and also some classical things


----------



## looper007

I'm loving this match. Great PPV so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I hate fans who chant THIS IS WRESTLING. No fucking shit it's wrestling. What else would it be?


I was thinking Dustin probably wants to beat the shit out of the entire crowd hearing that.


----------



## Chrome

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I hate fans who chant THIS IS WRESTLING. No fucking shit it's wrestling. *What else would it be?*


Sports entertainment pal! :vince3


----------



## Trophies

Ref bump!


----------



## JRL

lol does some fan keep shouting "older brother!" ?


----------



## patpat

JRL said:


> lol does some fan keep shouting "older brother!" ?


 yes , I am loving him :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Man, Dustin is so fucking good.


----------



## patpat

TheLooseCanon said:


> Man, Dustin is so fucking good.


man I love old school wrestling man. Cody and dustin are my men!


----------



## kingnoth1n

Gah Dustin is good as fuck for his age.


----------



## RKing85

this match does not need to go 30+ minutes.


----------



## looper007

Storytelling in some of these matches has been excellent I've got to say.


----------



## The XL 2

Good match but it doesn't need to go longer. They should go home.


----------



## patpat

I learned today that wrestling fans actually don't like storytelling in matches lol


----------



## JRL

The Bucks of Youth get the win. I'm fine with that.


----------



## Trophies

Oh...that's it. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thank god that's over, that match was a slog.


----------



## RKing85

that was just okay. Styles clash. They went long for the sake of going long. 31 minute match that would have been better being condensed into about 18.


----------



## Chrome

Another great match, props to the Young Bucks and Rhodes Brothers. :clap


----------



## Mordecay

Decent match, 3 way tag and CIMA/Omega were better though


----------



## patpat

right winners, fucking old school match, I fucking loved it! 
dustin still fucking got it!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Even though I'm not a fan, right team won.

Young Bucks are a tag team that is going for the belts. They shouldn't lose.

Cody should be in the main event scene. Not now, but soon.


----------



## looper007

Very good match for me. Surprised with some on here not liking it. Not MOTN or anything.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Good match, lot's of great double team moves, spots and little comedy in there. But my match of the night. Good shit and once again good pay per view AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

I liked some of the moments in this match, especially with Dustin dealing with these meddling kids.

Though not exactly the hottest finish.


----------



## Bosnian21

Solid match and the right team won.


----------



## Taroostyles

Good match definitely clash of styles and not your usual Bucks match. 

Omega and Cima had the MOTN


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> Decent match, 3 way tag and CIMA/Omega were better though


absolutely , I have seen some people on the net/twitter saying they understand the Kenny hype. can we say he is getting back to his prime step by step?


----------



## EMGESP

Hopefully there was enough old school wrestling in that match to make Cornette happy.


----------



## bradatar

Cool match but I don’t want goldy to retire yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

What a great main-event :clap

AEW delivering another good ppv here :drose


----------



## JAROTO

Great show, but it was too long.

Sometimes less is better. Crowd gets tired.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

patpat said:


> DQ works differently in AEW, it's up to the referee's discretion, they explained it at DON


Just like New Japan, which shouldn't be surprising if you know where The Elite and Friends came from.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Weird.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

"I don't watch Raw guys!" - Young Bucks 2020


----------



## Trophies

What is this...an award show, cutting off the speech? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

They had to cut the circle jerk of putting each other over early.


----------



## Mordecay

That was awkward as fuck lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Not at the check shit. :mj4


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Sounds like Cody is saying Shao Khan Lol


----------



## kingnoth1n

The production has been so bush league all night, timing was off right there, the subtitles crap, my friend said his stream was down all night too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

WWEfan4eva said:


> Sounds like Cody is saying Shao Khan Lol


I'd mark if they put him in a throne on the stage at each event just watching.


----------



## looper007

JAROTO said:


> Great show, but it was too long.
> 
> Sometimes less is better. Crowd gets tired.


It was long but I wasn't bored that much, Brandie and Allie match aside. It was well paced and for a Charity show, they went all out and gave the fan's there a top show.

I rather a long show as good as that then some of the past WM's that had only one good match on them that went 6 hours.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Cody taking shots again. Lol


----------



## RapShepard

Cool main event, but they're over doing the competitors get along after match trope. Reminds me of when the NXT women were getting flowers and hugging it out


----------



## JAROTO

Cody is great!


----------



## bradatar

It’s 2019 and Stardust is making me hype fuck I love America 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Cody is a fucking great promo


----------



## MrThortan

I like long shows as long as they are not boring or filled with too much filler. Overall I enjoyed this event.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

what the fuck? 

Get Austin out there to stun this fool.


----------



## patpat

is the show over?
ahahahahahah the omega bit was great :lol


----------



## RKing85

what a weird ending/sign off.


----------



## Chrome

Honestly this show was a lot better than Fyter Fest, and I liked Fyter Fest too.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

What the hell was that Kenny promo?


----------



## JAROTO

looper007 said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great show, but it was too long.
> 
> Sometimes less is better. Crowd gets tired.
> 
> 
> 
> It was long but I wasn't bored that much, Brandie and Allie match aside. It was well paced and for a Charity show, they went all out and gave the fan's there a top show.
> 
> I rather a long show as good as that then some of the past WM's that had only one good match on them that went 6 hours.
Click to expand...

Definitely. I loved it. And I consider myself an AEW fan.

But if you want casuals back you need to make shows a little shorter.


----------



## EMGESP

I hope to God there is a massive suprise for All Out. The momentum is still there.


----------



## kovs27

The show was fine. Only match that was bad was Brandi/Allie and nothing was great. The 3 way tag and the main event are probably the best matches. I'm just having a hard time getting into it until they stop loading the show with random matches and start having more stories.


----------



## bloc

Damn Omega has such a good voice for radio, never realized until now tbh


----------



## Mordecay

That was just a weird way to close the show


----------



## Taroostyles

They closed the show with that cause it was a charity show first and foremost.


----------



## Illogical

I hope AEW realizes that the crowd gets really dead at moments in these matches (even the main event) because I'm pretty sure every match but the women's match was over 10 minutes and with matches that don't warrant it. Why was Hangman with Sapien for 19 minutes ffs?


----------



## Geeee

Mordecay said:


> That was just a weird way to close the show


TBH I don't think they thought they were rolling LOL


----------



## RapShepard

Wasnt as good as FyterFest but a good show. I hope they tweak the match times though. Not every match needs to be so damn long.


----------



## bradatar

Can anyone explain the Omega joke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n

That end promo was terrible


----------



## TD Stinger

It's been a long ass day so I sure as hell ain't doing a full show review now.

I think I gave Fyter Fest a C+ grade. I think I would give Fight for the Fallen overall a solid B.

Fun show. Some really good matches. Some meh ones too and some other things that didn't make sense to me. But the good outweighs the bad for sure.


----------



## JAROTO

bloc said:


> Damn Omega has such a good voice for radio, never realized until now tbh


Haha I thought the same.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

JAROTO said:


> Great show, but it was too long.
> 
> Sometimes less is better. Crowd gets tired.


This is something I've noticed with AEW so far. Even the good and great matches, which is most of them, end up going like 10 minutes longer than they need to. It really starts to add up after a while. Then throw in an absolute stinker like Brandi's match or the librarian garbage from Fyter Fest and it completely kills the momentum they had going and they have to start from scratch.


----------



## Beatles123

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> What the hell was that Kenny promo?


Matt told him not to say bang. Caught him on the spot.

Good show!


----------



## looper007

MrThortan said:


> I like long shows as long as they are not boring or filled with too much filler. Overall I enjoyed this event.


I thought Main Event, Cody vs Cima, Tag match, Three way Tag match and the opener all delivered

Hangman/Sabin match was fine. I enjoyed the women's tag match even though it was botchy when Britt was in it (I think she was knocked loopy at the start of the match), but Riho, Shoko and Bea were very good. The Sonny/Librarian was a lot better then I was expecting.

The Only match I thought was not good at all was the Brandie/Allie match. I'd keep both away form that women's title until they improve.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

kingnoth1n said:


> That end promo was terrible


That was almost as cringe as the WWE women's PPV when they all broke kayfabe at the end. I hate shit like that in wrestling. Don't remind me it's fake.


----------



## JAROTO

bradatar said:


> Can anyone explain the Omega joke?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was in memory of victims of gun shooting.

Ending the ppv with a "bang" doesnt felt right. That's why he changed it.


----------



## MC

Main event wasn't very good. Incomplete performance wise with the Bucks not being the compelling underdogs that they should've been to connect the whole match together.


----------



## Chrome

I said earlier in the thread, they gotta find a way to cut back on the time of some of these matches. While they were fun and not boring for the most part, they'd still be wise to cut down on time for some of them.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

He still said bang though.


----------



## looper007

BulletClubFangirl said:


> This is something I've noticed with AEW so far. Even the good and great matches, which is most of them, end up going like 10 minutes longer than they need to. It really starts to add up after a while. Then throw in an absolute stinker like Brandi's match or the librarian garbage from Fyter Fest and it completely *kills the momentum* they had going and they have to start from scratch.


It only does that for people wanting to pick faults with AEW. WWE shit out bad matches constantly on their PPV's and AEW have one per PPV so far and some jump on it like it ruined the whole show. Give me PPV's when they have one stinker and everything else is 3 stars and above in quality please.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah Matt with an incredible audible after just wrestling a 30 minute match there. 

Overall a good show with a great atmosphere. That venue is perfect for wrestling and I loved the design. There was nothing on this card as good as the top 2 matches from Fyterfest for me but overall this show was better top to bottom. 

Omega/Cima, Bucks/Rhodes, and the 3 way tag were all greatness


----------



## Geeee

I think this was sort of a half-house show with the obvious message that the real good shit is coming at All Out. Set up some stuff for All out and overall solid matches.


----------



## JAROTO

Chrome said:


> I said earlier in the thread, they gotta find a way to cut back on the time of some of these matches. While they were fun and not boring for the most part, they'd still be wise to cut down on time for some of them.


Definitely.


----------



## bradatar

JAROTO said:


> This was in memory of victims of gun shooting.
> 
> Ending the ppv with a "bang" doesnt felt right. That's why he changed it.




Adds up I’ll take it.


Good show I was into it the entire time and my wife was loving it. We both wished MJF came out at the end and shit on everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

BulletClubFangirl said:


> This is something I've noticed with AEW so far. Even the good and great matches, which is most of them, end up going like 10 minutes longer than they need to. It really starts to add up after a while. Then throw in an absolute stinker like Brandi's match or the librarian garbage from Fyter Fest and it completely kills the momentum they had going and they have to start from scratch.


Yes I get wanting to give PPV matches their time, but that should really be reserved for the top 3 matches. When every match is going at least 15 minutes things starts to drag.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Show was a solid B-

Loved:
6 man tag
3 way tag
Omega v Cima
SCU v Lucha Bros

Meh:
Main event
Buy-In

Bleh:
The rest

Might be because I am tired, but did not enjoy the Brotherhood v Bucks as much as I thought I would

Also thought less of JR this time around

Heat, time and age?

Was still entertained - which is what I put above all else


----------



## kingnoth1n

Chrome said:


> I said earlier in the thread, they gotta find a way to cut back on the time of some of these matches. While they were fun and not boring for the most part, they'd still be wise to cut down on time for some of them.


Bro the pacing on these matches was way way off. They could have cut some of that Brandi match and had the lucha bros go on about 5 more minutes.


----------



## PhilThePain

Good show. MOTN for me is the triple threat tag team match.

I thought the presentation of the cheque at the end was fine. A little awkward but fine.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chrome said:


> I said earlier in the thread, they gotta find a way to cut back on the time of some of these matches. While they were fun and not boring for the most part, they'd still be wise to cut down on time for some of them.



Yeah, not every match needs to be that false finishes, 'this is awesome' match.

Like, I get that they want to come across as a wrestling show, but wrestling has squash matches and quick matches too. Variety.

They are actually doing a sort of 50/50 booking right now, where everybody needs to look awesome. Which is cool, it builds up your roster and you're not burying your own show.


----------



## JAROTO

TheLooseCanon said:


> He still said bang though.


He said "boing"


----------



## Mordecay

All and all the show was on par with Fyter Fest and maybe a bit better given that the preshow didn't sucked.

Sonny/Avalon was fine, nothing special

The womens tag was rough and sloppy, but it had its moments

The 6 man tag was weird, because the guys they are "pushing" (MJF and Spears) really didn't shown or did anything special. Great performances by Guevara and Darby though.

Brandi/Allie sucked, as expected. Still better than the Aliie/Leva match but not by much, and Brandi herself is the worst wrestler on the roster so far

The 3 way tag was great, Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy stood out, which makes it kinda weird that they decided to pin Jungle Boy instead of Angelico or Jack Evans

Didn't watched the Page/Sabian match because I was having dinner and I didn't care

SCU/Lucha Bros was very good and it's great to see that the Lucha Bros finally got a win

CIMA/Kenny was MOTN, just an excellent match.

Bucks/Rhodes was good, but it dragged and I didn't feel that their styles meshed all that well. Still a decent main event, but I would put it as 3rd or 4th best match on the show.

Overall an enjoyable show and, most importantly, they are keeping their momentum going into All Out


----------



## Dave Santos

I noticed Cody forgot to sell when he was flipped on to the entrance ramp. He forgot three times and sprinted during that sequence. None of the young bucks got up agyer their offence before Cody did. Ppv was good but most of the matches felt loke they went longer than they should.


----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> I said earlier in the thread, they gotta find a way to cut back on the time of some of these matches. While they were fun and not boring for the most part, they'd still be wise to cut down on time for some of them.


Hopefully once TV starts and more characters are known they use the MNW model of a bunch of 5-8 quick matches then save the 15-20+ minute matches for the 3 most important matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

one thing was very clear - Tony was not there to do the timings in Gorilla as he did with the other shows (he has to be in UK I think)

timings were all off without him


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JAROTO said:


> He said "boing"


I meant when he said, we aren't going to say bang tonight. I just meant, he still said the word.


----------



## Chan Hung

Overall thoughts was that the show was great....some matches were little long for my taste but the efforts were appreciated plus that it was free and overall it was a must-see show I highly recommend good stuff very proud of aew and everybody involved!!!
:bow


----------



## Beatles123

TheLooseCanon said:


> He still said bang though.


He said "Boing"


----------



## RapShepard

Besides match length the only thing they need to really work on is the "Buy In" pre-show. None of them have been the type of quality that I believe would've convinced somebody to watch the main show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

JAROTO said:


> He said "boing"





Beatles123 said:


> He said "Boing"


I answered this above ya.


----------



## JAROTO

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Show was a solid B-
> 
> Loved:
> 6 man tag
> 3 way tag
> Omega v Cima
> 
> Meh:
> Main event
> Buy-In
> 
> Bleh:
> The rest
> 
> Might be because I am tired, but did not enjoy the Brotherhood v Bucks as much as I thought I would
> 
> Also thought less of JR this time around
> 
> Heat, time and age?
> 
> Was still entertained - which is what I put above all else





TheLooseCanon said:


> Chrome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said earlier in the thread, they gotta find a way to cut back on the time of some of these matches. While they were fun and not boring for the most part, they'd still be wise to cut down on time for some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not every match needs to be that false finishes, 'this is awesome' match.
> 
> Like, I get that they want to come across as a wrestling show, but wrestling has squash matches and quick matches too. Variety.
> 
> They are actually doing a sort of 50/50 booking right now, where everybody needs to look awesome. Which is cool, it builds up your roster and you're not burying your own show.
Click to expand...

The main problem is the risk of having a tired crowd in their main events.

For example..At All Out, Jericho vs Hangman will have to follow big matches. If they don't plan it wise, the crowd would very tired by then.


----------



## Mordecay

bradatar said:


> Can anyone explain the Omega joke?


Kenny usually close the shows by saying "Good Bye and Good Night" and then a "Bang" doing the gun hand gesture, this comes from his days in the Bullet Club. And since this was a show in favour of the victims of gun violence he didn't felt that it was appropiated to do it


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> Matt told him not to say bang. Caught him on the spot.
> 
> Good show!


 yeah and Kenny said "I know" which was good. I was scared they would do the BANG thing, would have been terrible 
i had no problem with the cheque tho, it's charity show to begin with. 



TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah, not every match needs to be that false finishes, 'this is awesome' match.
> 
> Like, I get that they want to come across as a wrestling show, but wrestling has squash matches and quick matches too. Variety.
> 
> They are actually doing a sort of 50/50 booking right now, where everybody needs to look awesome. Which is cool, it builds up your roster and you're not burying your own show.


 the only moment like that was the page vs kip match ( but it was justified with hangman still being hurt), but I do agree the main event should have been shorter. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> one thing was very clear - Tony was not there to do the timings in Gorilla as he did with the other shows (he has to be in UK I think)
> 
> timings were all off without him


 this, he is in England doing Fulham things with the signees. Cody was alone tonight in gorilla ( he still did good but with khan its picture perfect!)


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/IvaX129prOU

Nice little video of fans going to the aew event


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> https://youtu.be/IvaX129prOU
> 
> Nice little video of fans going to the aew event




Florida doing me proud 


Those words will never leave my mouth again but I love this trash state 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

I have not seen much of Kenny Omega and I was kind of critical at first but I got to admit the guy is very good and he's winning me over over all this product is amazing even the Brandi Rhodes situation which I'm not a fan of but I admit she's getting good as a heel and I think if they continue this it'll be nice to see and hey guys whoever would have thought that the librarian gimmicke is getting over with legit heat.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> I have not seen much of Kenny Omega and I was kind of critical at first but I got to admit the guy is very good and he's winning me over over all this product is amazing even the Brandi Rhodes situation which I'm not a fan of but I admit she's getting good as a heel and I think if they continue this it'll be nice to see and hey guys whoever would have thought that the librarian gimmicke is getting over with legit heat.


I mean they did the librarian perfectly, it didn't take too much time and the male plays the character correctly actually.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Idk if it's just me but does br live buffer all the time? It was kind of ridiculous. I noticed the app has pretty poor ratings. It kind of took me out of the show so I decided to watch G1 instead until the Kenny match.

From what I did see the production was sloppy many times. During the Bea Priestley match there was random captions on the end portion of the match.

Last two matches were great. From what I hear I didn't miss much from the middle of the show. Hopefully they get these kinks ironed out by tv in October.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

looking back, my fav match of the night was the 3 way tag - just because Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy has something special about them

In order of enjoyment

3 Way tag - 4/5
6 man tag - 4/5
Omega / Cima - 4/5
Lucha Bros / SCU - 3.5/5

Main Event - 3
Handman / Kip - 2
Buy-In - 2
Brandi match - I had a nice poo and didn't watch it

B- show


----------



## Taroostyles

Avalon/Kiss-*1/2
Womens Tag-**3/4
6 Man Tag-***3/4
Brandi/Allie-**
3 Way Tag-***3/4
Page/Sabian-***1/4
SCU/Lucha Bros-***3/4
Omega/Cima-****1/4
Bucks/Rhodes-****


----------



## V-Trigger

NEVER book that building on the middle of the summer ever again. The temperature killed the crowd/pacing of the matches at certain points.

Overall good show and Kenny vs CIMA was MOTN.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

I just dont see anything in Page. Cant understand why they would push him as potential first champ and top face.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

A solid show from AEW but this was definitely the weakest of the three. The main event and three team tag were very good while CIMA/Omega and Lucha/SCU were pretty good for what they were. Other than that, not much else that was worthy to really praise. This Page/Jericho feud isn't working, IMO. Page isn't ready and Jericho needs to win the belt at All Out heading into TNT. He's more credible and recognizable than Page is. Have Page chase the belt for almost a year before winning it next year at DON2 or whatever. Now is not the time and you could very well make him your Roman if you pull the trigger too soon.

For those giving the show constructive criticism, you're sensible. Doesn't surprise me that the usual suspects are concern trolling and making it an awful experience here like at the last two event threads. *Really* makes you think. :hmmm


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen much of Kenny Omega and I was kind of critical at first but I got to admit the guy is very good and he's winning me over over all this product is amazing even the Brandi Rhodes situation which I'm not a fan of but I admit she's getting good as a heel and I think if they continue this it'll be nice to see and hey guys whoever would have thought that the librarian gimmicke is getting over with legit heat.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean they did the librarian perfectly, it didn't take too much time and the male plays the character correctly actually.
Click to expand...

Yes even the librarian gimmick seem to be getting good heat from the crowd today I think it's just a matter of us being impatient with things and wanting that instant gratification LOL

By the way I'm already wanting all out to be here today lol and although the matches in a way were a little bit longer than what I'm used to I really enjoyed them


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

V-Trigger said:


> NEVER book that building on the middle of the summer ever again. The temperature killed the crowd/pacing of the matches at certain points.
> 
> Overall good show and Kenny vs CIMA was MOTN.


Might be a nice place for Autumn or Spring - but I could feel the heat from here

Did you see poor Daniels sweat just with his entrance 

JR sounded asleep half the time from the heat


----------



## V-Trigger

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are OVER AS FUCK.


----------



## Asuka842

-Allie deserves much better than this. Also I don't mind executive Brandi, but keep her out of the ring.

-Riho and Bea impressed tonight. Dr. Britt, did not. It makes me believe even more that Hikaru Shida should be the first AEW Women's Champion.

-Hopefully Page loses to Jericho. He's got potential, but he needs a lot more buildup to be a top guy imo.


----------



## bradatar

V-Trigger said:


> NEVER book that building on the middle of the summer ever again. The temperature killed the crowd/pacing of the matches at certain points.
> 
> Overall good show and Kenny vs CIMA was MOTN.




Today was actually reasonable in Florida. High was only like 90. I live just outside of Tampa, but It isn’t too far off there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAROTO

V-Trigger said:


> Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are OVER AS FUCK.


Yeah. I am a fan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Oh shit, almost forgot. Yeah, Britt Baker was definitely the weakest of the women's tag match. Holy shit, the Joshis, and even Bea to an extent saved that match. Britt was pretty bad tonight.

Britt has always been an average worker anyways. Slightly better than a, say, Chelsea Green for example but after that performance, I don't think you should go with her as champion.


----------



## PirateMonkE

Good show, especially for a free charity event.

Minus the Brandi/Allie match, the rest of the matches were good to great, and I enjoyed the stories told in each one.

The production needs to be fixed though. The closed caption in the pre-show was inexcusable and lasted way longer than it should have. The post main event promo being cut short as well as the Elite not knowing if they were still live or not does not look good. Tells me they still need to work on their pacing and timing issues.

Also, Marvez was straight shit and JR wasn't doing any better. Exaclibur was amazing as always and I really wish the commentating team would be just him and Goldenboy.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Review time...

*Six Man Tag Match*
Main thing I took away from this match was the ending. Having Spears get the win on Darby Allin was perfect storytelling to build his match up against Cody. As for the match itself it was ok, nothing special. ***

*Brandi Rhodes vs Allie*
The first five mins weren't that bad, Brandi produced some nice heel work but as the match went on things got progressively worse. Just like the first match the ending and aftermath felt like the most important bit. **

*The Dark Order vs Angelico/Jack Evans vs Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy*
All three teams put on the perfect showcase to show us fans what they are capable of. Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy despite losing came out of it looking like stars, that match proved why they should be AEW's first Tag Team Champions, they are incredibly over. ***1/2

*Adam Page vs Kip Sabian*
This match was just dull tbh, I've seen Kip wrestle better matches live in person. Page is decent but he isn't Champion material yet. **1/2

*Lucha Bros vs SCU*
A little sloppy in places but this was the best tag match of the night for me. Incredibly fun action, Pentagon & Fenix yet again produce a masterclass of Tag Team wrestling, these two whether as singles competitors or as a Tag Team are money. ***3/4

*Kenny Omega vs Cima*
This match had a NJPW feel to it. It started off slow but as it progressed it turned into a great match, loved the storytelling and the psychology that these two showed. My only downside was Cima's selling, his selling was excellent for the most part, then all of a sudden in the last five mins or so his selling became very inconsistent. Enough with the nitpicking though, this was by far MOTN. ****1/4

*Young Bucks vs Rhodes Brothers*
They went the old school route, they tried to build up a story but I didn't find the match compelling. Omega vs Cima built up as it went on, this match on the other hand just felt slow and boring throughout, a slogfest that almost put me to sleep. **1/2

*Overall thoughts*
For the most part it was decent and I thought it was better than Fyter Fest. AEW are doing everything right in terms of making things feel important, wins and losses matter, things make sense and they are progressing storylines moving forward. 

As for the bad, in a lot of the matches I feel like the performers are trying to produce too much. There were tonnes of spots tonight that just felt choreographed and awkward. They don't need to go all out on big spots after big spots, it makes things look too "Indy".

Rating - 7/10


----------



## Chan Hung

In case anybody missed the Britt Baker botch where she tagged in the opponent's partner LOL here it is :lol

:maury 
:maury

https://youtu.be/83XInkDiHd4


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

WINNING said:


> Oh shit, almost forgot. Yeah, Britt Baker was definitely the weakest of the women's tag match. Holy shit, the Joshis, and even Bea to an extent saved that match. Britt was pretty bad tonight.
> 
> Britt has always been an average worker anyways. Slightly better than a, say, Chelsea Green for example but after that performance, I don't think you should go with her as champion.


Yeah, no way Britt should be champ - still needs a couple of years

They can do a lot worse than putting it on Yuka to start with


----------



## Saintpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Handman / Kip - 2


I remember Adam from his young boy gimmick in ROH with The Decade trying to teach him the game, and I think it’s paying off.

But inspired by this post, I’m going to start referring to him as Handyman Page from now on.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

PirateMonkE said:


> Good show, especially for a free charity event.
> 
> Minus the Brandi/Allie match, the rest of the matches were good to great, and I enjoyed the stories told in each one.
> 
> The production needs to be fixed though. The closed caption in the pre-show was inexcusable and lasted way longer than it should have. The post main event promo being cut short as well as the Elite not knowing if they were still live or not does not look good. Tells me they still need to work on their pacing and timing issues.
> 
> Also, Marvez was straight shit and JR wasn't doing any better. Exaclibur was amazing as always and I really wish the commentating team would be just him and Goldenboy.


So the closed caption wasn't just me. Good to know. Super weird. WWE probably got a good laugh on that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Darkest Lariat said:


> So the closed caption wasn't just me. Good to know. Super weird. WWE probably got a good laugh on that.


Don't know - from what I keep hearing, WWE doesn't care about AEW - so, they won't even notice 

in seriousness, yeah - it was dumb

quite clear from a lot of things Tony was not in the back tonight


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Last three matches made it worth watching. Everything up to that I thought was substandard. Even Page/Sabian felt a little off. Sabian is good, but not quite there yet as far as carrying a whole match. Brandi/Allie was actually better than I expected, but neither of them are ready for ppv. I can also see why they put the women’s tag match on the pre-show — it looked like they put that match together two minutes before it started, and it was painfully obvious those girls never worked together before. 

Otherwise, two guys who really stood out to me were Jungle Boy and Darby Allin. Both extremely athletic, and their timing is almost perfect. Janela actually looked like a real wrestler, too — even poked a bit of fun at himself and that fiasco with Enzo, and managed to flip off Cornette on camera. Funny stuff. Scorpio Sky is fast becoming one of my favorite wrestlers — hoping we’ll get to see him in singles matches at some point. Although ‘SCU’ is a really lame-ass catch phrase. And I’ll say it again — Jimmy Havoc desperately needs to hit the gym. I have a hard time buying anything he does when I look like more of an athlete than he does ... and a physical specimen I surely ain’t. 

I’m still very much on board with AEW and definitely not falling back to that other company. I know this was a benefit show, I know it was a ‘B’ show, I know it was just one show; but it really exposed how far this company has to go to consider itself part of the big time. I hope and expect that they’ll improve over time, but they’ve got some serious work to do, especially with the lesser experienced people, on putting good matches together beyond stringing together a bunch of spots. Kind of shows the importance of having good agents working with the talent.

Oh ... and Uno desperately needs a mansierre. 

That is all. 

For now.


----------



## bradatar

What I took most out of this is AEW is giving me what I love in wrestling. Stories. Every match told a story and they used a little thing called ring psychology which was going extinct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

As for the women I don’t think anyone deserves it. Pick a Kong and have them go on a Reign of terror 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Thank You AEW for "SELLING INJURIES"
They at least are able to acknowledge people are still injured from the past and the talent act like it LOL


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> Thank You AEW for "SELLING INJURIES"
> They at least are able to acknowledge people are still injured from the past and the talent act like it LOL




Storytelling my dude they nailed it, they don’t treat their fans like idiots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Last three matches made it worth watching. Everything up to that I thought was substandard. Even Page/Sabian felt a little off. Sabian is good, but not quite there yet as far as carrying a whole match. Brandi/Allie was actually better than I expected, but neither of them are ready for ppv. I can also see why they put the women’s tag match on the pre-show — it looked like they put that match together two minutes before it started, and it was painfully obvious those girls never worked together before.
> 
> Otherwise, two guys who really stood out to me were Jungle Boy and Darby Allin. Both extremely athletic, and their timing is almost perfect. Janela actually looked like a real wrestler, too — even poked a bit of fun at himself and that fiasco with Enzo, and managed to flip off Cornette on camera. Funny stuff. Scorpio Sky is fast becoming one of my favorite wrestlers — hoping we’ll get to see him in singles matches at some point. Although ‘SCU’ is a really lame-ass catch phrase. And I’ll say it again — Jimmy Havoc desperately needs to hit the gym. I have a hard time buying anything he does when I look like more of an athlete than he does ... and a physical specimen I surely ain’t.
> 
> I’m still very much on board with AEW and definitely not falling back to that other company. I know this was a benefit show, I know it was a ‘B’ show, I know it was just one show; but it really exposed how far this company has to go to consider itself part of the big time. I hope and expect that they’ll improve over time, but they’ve got some serious work to do, especially with the lesser experienced people, on putting good matches together beyond stringing together a bunch of spots. Kind of shows the importance of having good agents working with the talent.
> 
> Oh ... and Uno desperately needs a mansierre.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> For now.


Seems 100% fair


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You AEW for "SELLING INJURIES"
> They at least are able to acknowledge people are still injured from the past and the talent act like it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storytelling my dude they nailed it, they don’t treat their fans like idiots
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 this is very true and for a company that's just starting out I like this idea of them continuing the trend on TV it is excellent and as you say does not insult the fans intelligence


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Darkest Lariat said:


> Idk if it's just me but does br live buffer all the time? It was kind of ridiculous. I noticed the app has pretty poor ratings. It kind of took me out of the show so I decided to watch G1 instead until the Kenny match.
> 
> From what I did see the production was sloppy many times. During the Bea Priestley match there was random captions on the end portion of the match.
> 
> Last two matches were great. From what I hear I didn't miss much from the middle of the show. Hopefully they get these kinks ironed out by tv in October.


I got the captions as well — I think everybody did up until the main show started. I didn’t have any buffering, excerpt for one point where the picture went really low-res for about a minute, then went back to normal. 

And yeah, production does need some work, especially cutting to that high floating camera in the middle of the matches. They’re also still missing a lot of spots by cutting to the wrong camera at the wrong time.


----------



## Chan Hung

Theres a ton of good shit as Vince would say for this company's future. I'm really happy to be supportive of this company. 

Not a lot of lame comedy today, and its more RAW than WWE RAW (;


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> Thank You AEW for "SELLING INJURIES"
> They at least are able to acknowledge people are still injured from the past and the talent act like it LOL


 most people didnt like what happened with page but I loved it! I was like "wow he is still hurt! It makes sense" of course such an injury wouldn't heal so fast. I was happy to see that,


----------



## CM Buck

Solid show. Nothing really stood out as amazing except for the omega/cima match. The opener was a decent 3 star affair. The women's match was a dud but the post match was awesome pun intended. The clusterfuck tag sucked. Except for lucha jungle but I fucking hate triple threat tags. Make it lucha rules or have 3 competitors in the damn ring. 

Page vs Sabian was decent but it did not need to go on so long and the crowd only really popped for the climax. Loved the post match. Solid 3 but again shave 5 minutes off.

Scu vs LB was a decent showcase for the bros a solid 3.5. Hyped for the ladder match but after that seperate the 2 teams for a while.

Cima vs omega was a solid 4 and a quarter. Just fantastic all around 

The Jericho live mic was kinda disappointing and just felt overall flat for a world title program.

The main event was good. Not great. The psychology was on point but the Rhodes heat segment was just long and got a bit tedious but overall I liked it a solid 3.5.

Definitely the weakest of the 3 shows so far but will exceed ER


----------



## NXT Only

Once weekly TV starts guys will begin to build momentum. It’s obviously tough for them at the moment only having basically BTE to build stories and feuds plus these one off shows but I think they’re going about things the right way. 

I notice a lot of complaints about the wrong things right now such as the stage and entrance music. Those are small things in comparison to the booking, character development and match quality which have been very good so far.


----------



## nsoifer

Why do people hate on Omega's theme? I think it sounds really good.


----------



## looper007

*Pros*

1. Sonny Kiss is a good wrestler
2. Riho is a superstar in the making
3. Shoko and Bea will be good additions to the women's division
4. Sammy Guevara is a great talent. As is Darby Allin and MJF, but we know it.
5. Awesome Kong vs Aja Kong for All Out???.
6. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are stars. Luchasaurus for a big guy can move. Potential main eventer.
7. Greyson from the Dark Order is a very good wrestler
8. Lucha Brothers are fantastic
9. Omega vs Cima was fantastic
10. Main event was a great match
11. The Venue was awesome as were the fans
12. Jericho cut a great promo.
13. Sabian kissing the fan

*Cons*
1. Britt getting hurt. 
2. Brandi and Allie sucked. Both are not ready to main event or hold the title
3. Hangman Page isn't ready for the main event
4. Alex Marvez was better but I still think they need a heel third man 
5. Jim Ross needs to up his game
6. The ending of the show was awkward.
7. The show was over long in places.

Overall I preferred this to their last PPV, not as great as DON. Still think the women's division needs working on, after seen that Allie/Brandi match they badly need top talent that isn't Josh talent to carry the division forward. Tenille signing would be a step in the right direction, but she needs to be a lot better then her time in ROH. I think they need two or three other names from American scene of a high quality.


----------



## Chan Hung

No Earl Hebner today? Lol


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Thank You AEW for "SELLING INJURIES"
> They at least are able to acknowledge people are still injured from the past and the talent act like it LOL


You mean like how Page's knee is injured until he needs to over the ropes at DoN.or hit his finisher that involves jumping on his knee like at FyterFest or tonight?


----------



## ForYourOwnGood

Was it worth watching? I got All In, and then I got Fyter Fest - only to find out that it was apparently a "B Show" and that some people didn't even have to pay to watch it. So as a fan, I felt a little confused, because it didn't feel as if these things were communicated to us, so I wasn't as quick to order Fight for the Fallen.

Was this an actual PPV? Or was it more like a house show? Because if they're going to put on things like that, it's important they differentiate them from the really big shows like All In, isn't it?


----------



## deadcool

I am watching the show, so far it's alright (better than WWE), but my God Jim Ross is just awful. 

I don't think he even knows what he's saying; during the Kong segment, the fool is like "this is gonna be immova force and the irresistible object... of the female gender". Not only does he sound like an ignorant goof, he also sounds sexist.

I don't understand how people keep saying that he's the greatest play by play of all time when he's so cringe worthy. He is not the caliber of a Bobby Heenan or Gordon Solie. He needs to improve desperately.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fyter Fest was better if only because of how short it was. This thing felt like it took FOREVER. Theres zero reason why a charity show with a lot of cold matches has to go 4 and a half hours. I mean jeez. Way too much "everyone having to get their shit in." Why does Page have to go 20 minutes with Sabian? Brandi and Allie going 10? The fuck are we doing here? Its just a lot to digest, especially when a lot of the matches are spot based with a lot of "moves". After 4 hours of watching "moves" with no real break, Im done. Too much.


----------



## nsoifer

looper007 said:


> I agree, the match didn't make Page look great at all. He's not a main eventer yet for me, maybe some years down the line but not right now.


The thing is, who else would it be? Someone has to be his opponent and not having "authority" or WWE ex is a good move.


----------



## looper007

nsoifer said:


> The thing is, who else would it be? Someone has to be his opponent and not having "authority" or WWE ex is a good move.


I know, I can understand why they are doing it nsoifer. They need to make new top stars and main eventers. I just don't think he's ready for that spot yet, he's someone when the mid card title comes along can make it into what IC title was to WWE back in the late 80's and early 90's building up guys for the main event spot.


----------



## Desecrated

Hangman vs Sabian was a nightmare, IMO. Not that the match was good or bad but the booking around it was ultra questionable. Sure, they wanted to try put Sabian over in the same manner Darby benefitted going 20 against Cody but Hangman has to win convincingly if you are putting the belt on a pedestal. He should've been a killer, even when teasing any injury concerns. That then sells Jericho as the champion when he takes it (whereas Sabian, a likely perennial midcarder, looks like he could hang with Jericho).

Hangman is just one of those guys I'm always going to be judging a bit harsher than anyone on the roster. No doubt that the plan of the Elite & Khan is that MJF & Hangman are two of their longest-term pillars. For that, they should be judged differently than Sabian, Darby, Janela etc. Show, don't tell.


----------



## nsoifer

kovs27 said:


> Cody has the worst theme ever. I could not hate this song more.


Really? I like his theme song.


----------



## Oracle

RainmakerV2 said:


> Fyter Fest was better if only because of how short it was. This thing felt like it took FOREVER. Theres zero reason why a charity show with a lot of cold matches has to go 4 and a half hours. I mean jeez. Way too much "everyone having to get their shit in." Why does Page have to go 20 minutes with Sabian? Brandi and Allie going 10? The fuck are we doing here? Its just a lot to digest, especially when a lot of the matches are spot based with a lot of "moves". After 4 hours of watching "moves" with no real break, Im done. Too much.


It did go far to long considering most of the matches had predictable outcomes.

Fyter Fest was miles ahead of this IMO


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I am so glad Shoko Nakajima is there. Make her the first women's champ.

Overall the show was pretty great. Liked the venue and the look of everything. Great to see the time limits coming into play in these matches and JR putting them over.*


----------



## deadcool

What was the live attendance for this show?


----------



## NXT Only

AEW is trying to protect everyone right now with their booking. 

You don’t wanna bury someone too early on because digging a hole benefits no one. 

This is why so many matches are close.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Marvez and their themes are still hurting their shows. A lot. I LOL @ the "he needs some time to adjust" argument. Goldenboy was there for 1 show and blew him out of the water and then some. Of course you can make a point that Goldenboy has broadcasting experience but it goes beyond that. Marvez has 0 fucking charisma as an announcer.

Also, JR is Jim Cornette 2.0, maybe x2. and you can easily tell that. Creates very uncomfortable moments sometimes.


----------



## NXT Only

I wanna hear JR and X without a 3rd man.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

My only issue with JR is he mumbles on and takes to long to get his point out.

Who is the guy that kept saying littler? my god so annoying.


----------



## Beatles123

MTheBehemoth said:


> Marvez and their themes are still hurting their shows. A lot. I LOL @ the "he needs some time to adjust" argument. Goldenboy was there for 1 show and blew him out of the water and then some. Of course you can make a point that Goldenboy has broadcasting experience but it goes beyond that. Marvez has 0 fucking charisma as an announcer.
> 
> Also, JR is Jim Cornette 2.0, maybe x2. and you can easily tell that. Creates very uncomfortable moments sometimes.


I actually thought Marvez was better tonight.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Results Time!

So the stream started a little rough with so buffering but just backed out and reopened the app and it started working again fine. I did have the captions on for a bit but they went away.

Avalon v Kiss - I think the Librarian gimmick worked better this time around. Avalon got some good heat. I like Sonny coming out with the cheerleaders, it fits with the gimmick. I thought the match was pretty good even though i wasn't as big on Sonny's finisher. Not as bad as i was expecting.

Women's Tag - This was a bit rough. This was when i had the caption on the screen and i was trying to get them off so i wasn't paying much attention. Britt looked bad though to the point where i question if she should be the first champ like i expected she would be. Shocking ending. I sure as hell didn't expect Riho to take the pin nor did i expect the new joshi girl to pin her.

6 Man Tag - Sammy was very impressive and i'm glad he didn't take the pin because of it. It makes sense that Allin took the pin because of selling the injury. Cody couldn't pin Darby but Shawn did and that something he can hold over Cody's head while setting up an eventual feud between Darby and Shawn. Havoc had some good moments and Jenela looked like a wrestler. I get the story that is going on but i would like MJF to start getting wins. Yes he won this match but he didn't pin and even in his losses he wasn't pinned either. oh well match was good and told some compeling stories going forward.

Allie v Brandi - Worst match on the card but it wasn't that bad honestly. Allie was much better than the FF match and Brandi equaled her. I like Awesome Kong being the inforcer. I guess you can add her to the future Nightmare Family stable. Aja Kong (slowly) coming out for the save was cool and it would be cool to see Kong v Kong at All Out Buy In.

3 Way Tag - The Dark Order is pretty cool. Stu was very impressive but Uno disappointing because he looks like he sould be like some supernatural bad ass but played more of a chickenshit heel. Their in ring attitudes should be switched. Luchasaurus and Jungle boy are going to be stars. Luchasaurus can be a maineventer based on those pops face or heel. Evens and Angelico don't do anything for me but they did have some good moments.

Hangman v Superbad - I understand all the complaints about this match. Yes i felt too long but that was because it came across going into the match that this was an after thought and Page was going to go over easy. Sabian made sure to remind everyone about Page's bad knee. Sabian looks good in the loss though. I thought that creeper with the shirt on was weird and when he can out after the Page match i understood why. Not sure if that shiner was real but it was good for the story.

SCU v Lucha Bros - Glad to see the Lucha Bros win. I love watching Scorpio Sky, can't wait to see him in a singles push and let SCU be CD and Kaz. I can't wait for the ladder match at All Out but 2 things 1 these two teams need to stay away from each other after this and 2 make the loser of this match inelidgeable for the tag title tournement.

Omega v Cima - MOTN Great back and forth, the correct man won. I wonder what the crowd was reacting to while they were outside the ring because it wasn't them.

Jericho promo was good got some good heat on him and made the match with Page more interesting.

Bucks v Brotherhood - good match but was way too long and the styles didn't match well. I was hoping for a Dustin win but of well. 

The end was a bit much with Kenny and his catchphrase but it seems to me like he's getting tired of saying it. Great show, not as good as DoN but better than FF.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Aja Kong (slowly) coming out for the save was cool and it would be cool to see Kong v Kong at All Out Buy In.


Aja's knee is injured. She's having surgery this week, that's why she was so slow.


----------



## patpat

Desecrated said:


> Hangman vs Sabian was a nightmare, IMO. Not that the match was good or bad but the booking around it was ultra questionable. Sure, they wanted to try put Sabian over in the same manner Darby benefitted going 20 against Cody but Hangman has to win convincingly if you are putting the belt on a pedestal. He should've been a killer, even when teasing any injury concerns. That then sells Jericho as the champion when he takes it (whereas Sabian, a likely perennial midcarder, looks like he could hang with Jericho).
> 
> Hangman is just one of those guys I'm always going to be judging a bit harsher than anyone on the roster. No doubt that the plan of the Elite & Khan is that MJF & Hangman are two of their longest-term pillars. For that, they should be judged differently than Sabian, Darby, Janela etc. Show, don't tell.


 the story of the match was that hangman was still hurt which is why he couldn't finish off y2j. You can see him trying to fix his leg on multiple times and not finish it when he has to. Basically playing the story that despite what he said no he isnt healed and that's a way to build up his loss against y2j.


----------



## 260825

*All things considered, There's only been 1 major PPV, & amped 2 house shows; very little mic work aside from the likes of MJF who have benefited greatly from it. The storytellling so far has been 95% in-ring, so I can't wait until the show gets rolling in Oct.*


----------



## Desecrated

patpat said:


> the story of the match was that hangman was still hurt which is why he couldn't finish off y2j. You can see him trying to fix his leg on multiple times and not finish it when he has to. Basically playing the story that despite what he said no he isnt healed and that's a way to build up his loss against y2j.


That just isn't a good story to run, though. It takes all the air out of the balloon. You want your world champion to look like the top man in the business. To achieve that, Hangman has to look and be at the top of his game. Instead, a near-fifty year-old Jericho is about to beat someone who is still 'moderately/slightly' injured. They are pre-emptively protecting someone who doesn't even have accolades and accomplishments to his name. It's the same routine with MJF. The man has nothing but a silver tongue but highly protected.

No TV does hurt their ability to tell stories right now but an injured man should never be one of two primary contenders for a belt. Reflects poorly on everyone. Let alone how he got the contendership by winning a hokey battle royal.


----------



## Pizzamorg

The only thing I am interested in on this card is the Rhodes/Bucks match, is it worth watching or was it a disappointment in the end?


----------



## patpat

Desecrated said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> the story of the match was that hangman was still hurt which is why he couldn't finish off y2j. You can see him trying to fix his leg on multiple times and not finish it when he has to. Basically playing the story that despite what he said no he isnt healed and that's a way to build up his loss against y2j.
> 
> 
> 
> That just isn't a good story to run, though. It takes all the air out of the balloon. You want your world champion to look like the top man in the business. To achieve that, Hangman has to look and be at the top of his game. Instead, a near-fifty year-old Jericho is about to beat someone who is still 'moderately/slightly' injured. They are pre-emptively protecting someone who doesn't even have accolades and accomplishments to his name. It's the same routine with MJF. The man has nothing but a silver tongue but highly protected.
> 
> No TV does hurt their ability to tell stories right now but an injured man should never be one of two primary contenders for a belt. Reflects poorly on everyone. Let alone how he got the contendership by winning a hokey battle royal.
Click to expand...

 well they should protect mjf and page because they are their two potential future main eventer. 
Also I never said I loved the match, I said the story made sense in context and it explains why Kip was able to resist page for so long. As for if it was a good or bad booking decision, it's up to everyone's discretion but personally I am ok with them still selling his injury. 
I do agree the lack of tv hurts tho, this show's length shows that. They have to put a lot of guys over because they cant build them yet since they have no TV.


----------



## thegockster

Are you allowed to say that this show sucked or will it open up a can of worms?


----------



## rbl85

thegockster said:


> Are you allowed to say that this show sucked or will it open up a can of worms?


This show was better than the fyter fest one.

Also for those wondering why Riho took the pin, it's pretty simple.

Britt Baker have an important match at all out, Bea Priestley is the champion of Stardom and Shoko Nakajima is the champion of Tokyo joshi pro.


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> Also for those wondering why Riho took the pin, it's pretty simple.
> 
> Britt Baker have an important match at all out, Bea Priestley is the champion of Stardom and Shoko Nakajima is the champion of Tokyo joshi pro.


 well Britt better pick up the damn pace because she was very off in this match then.


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> well Britt better pick up the damn pace because she was very off in this match then.


I'm pretty sure that Priestley hit her hard on the back of her head with her first kick. 
She looked a little bit KO and even the ref had to check on her after she gave the tag to Riho.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Pizzamorg said:


> The only thing I am interested in on this card is the Rhodes/Bucks match, is it worth watching or was it a disappointment in the end?


Fine, but tooooooo damn long. Much like everything on the card tbh.


----------



## NXT Only

patpat said:


> well Britt better pick up the damn pace because she was very off in this match then.


She got hurt and it threw her off the rest of the match.

Unfortunate but she pushed through.


----------



## thegockster

rbl85 said:


> This show was better than the fyter fest one.


I don't think that is saying much, I just did not enjoy it at all, hopefully it improves, they have time to plan these shows and they're not great what will they be like when its week in week out


----------



## Raye

I see Alex Marvez getting a lot of flack over his stint on commentary last night. Honestly, he was MUCH improved from Double or Nothing. I didn't think he did all that bad of a job tonight compared to how atrocious he originally was. I guess first impressions are really lasting as people are being overly harsh on his performance last night. JR stumbled and got things wrong a lot. He even called All Out, All In, and I think that's the second time he's done that on a show lol :/ Excalibur continues to be the sole shining bright-spot of the commentary team.

I think the Avalon/Kiss match was decent. The Librarian gimmick wasn't overly bad in this situation and the heat on Avalon translated to Kiss really picking up some love from the fans. Sonny Kiss is definitely a fun character to have around, as someone else said, I'm interested to see him versus a more serious opponent in the future.

Riho was the sole standout in that women's tag. Apparently Britt was concussed by Bea in that match early on. Riho has been great on all 3 shows, real standout in the division. The other women in this match are going to have to work harder in the future.

The 6-man opener was great! I loved the dynamic that heels don't have to like each other just because they're heels. We don't see this enough nowadays. MJF/Tye back and forth was great and all the performers got to really standout in this match.

Brandi vs Allie... was bad... I wasn't expecting Kong to come out anymore after the sob story but, I guess they're still running with that. I guess we're gonna see Brandi/Awesome Kong vs Allie/Aja Kong at All Out. This angle isn't meant to be a work-rate oriented angle, they just want to have Aja and Awesome Kong in the ring together as both are great pioneers in women's wrestling, which is understandable. Hopefully nobody realistically expects this to be a classic tag match. It's more for the moment, and honestly, that's okay. Not everything always has to revolve around work-rate. I just hope they can clean it up and it doesn't come off sloppy.

The 3-way men's tag was one of the best highlights of the show. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus really are getting over with the fans. Luchasaurus in particular picked up a lot of love in this match, and is being labelled as AEW's Kane. He is REALLY over right now. Dark Order was the right team to win this match to establish a heel tag team and for continuity for their feud with Best Friends. I'm sure Best Friends/Dark Order at All Out will be a good match and they're doing great job overall building momentum for the upcoming tag team tournament on their television debut. The tag division is definitely the hottest division in AEW at the moment.

Hangman/Sabian was alright. It was an average match but nothing to write home about. Hangman goes undefeated through 3 shows and Jericho/Page continue their feud twice throughout the night. God Jericho is starting to look hella old though and that Judas elbow is awful looking. Also thought the Jericho promo was kinda shit.

Lucha Brothers vs SCU, another great tag match by two really good teams. Nothing wrong with this one, just a shame such a good match had no real story or reasoning behind it to make it a bit more memorable. However, the post-match established our next match for All Out, Young Bucks vs Lucha Brothers in a LADDER MATCH for the AAA Tag Team Championships. Two of the best teams in the world + ladders? I'll take it.

Omega/CIMA was a great match. CIMA's knees must be crying today though, but I loved all of it ahah.

Bucks vs Rhodes was a bit underwhelming to me. It was okay but not great, didn't really get that "dream match" feel they were building towards with how slow the whole pace of the match felt. The ending with them thinking they were off the air was sloppy as hell too. Thankfully this was a charity show and not an actual big PPV like DON or All Out.


----------



## Kishido

Well it was OK at best... But slowly I begin to realize that besides Omega, Moxley and yes Jericho I do not really care for any of the other wrestlers.

And yes... They really need a "mosnter" as well


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kishido said:


> Well it was OK at best... But slowly I begin to realize that besides Omega, Moxley and yes Jericho I do not really care for any of the other wrestlers.
> 
> And yes... They really need a "mosnter" as well


No buys for MJF, Luchasaurus or Jungle Boy?


----------



## Kishido

Nope^^


----------



## Raye

Kishido said:


> Well it was OK at best... But slowly I begin to realize that besides Omega, Moxley and yes Jericho I do not really care for any of the other wrestlers.
> 
> And yes... They really need a "mosnter" as well


You're in the minority because big standouts for others have been Cody, Riho, Yuka, Shida, Kylie, Darby, MJF, Luchasaurus. I hope someone else grows on you sooner or later, it's a shame you're not into any of the aforementioned.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kishido said:


> Nope^^


Go...... find your happiness


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*Kiss vs. Avalon was a good opener. I've never seen Avalon wrestle, so I didn't know how good he actually was. He's pretty damn solid. And Kiss is a guy who you may questions his antics, but the guy is so athletic. Some spots he did in this match like doing a hand stand into a back kick were so good. The Split Leg Drop off the 2nd rope looks to be his finish, and honestly he could use a better one. But again, a fun opener. And kudos to Avalon and Bates, they made the Librarian stuff work better tonight than it has in the past.

*My immediate reactions coming out of this match was that Riho is a star, Shoko has a bright future with her skills and gimmick, Bea will make for a good heel, and Britt looked rough in the match.

The stuff between Riho and Shoko was the best stuff and again, Riho shined the most. Bea hit some pretty cool moves. And while I don't get it, they got a big reaction when she and Britt locked eyes. So that's good for them. But Britt didn't have her best match. Everything she did just looked awkward and off. It was a match that, and this is a theme that would go throughout the rest of the night, that did not need to go as long as it did.

*My computer died on me halfway through the 6 Man Tag match so I might have missed some stuff in that match playing catch up, but it was a fun opener that furthered a lot of different things.

On the heel side you had MJF and Spears ready to implode at any moment and both did a good job of being assholes, like when Spears tagged out when he was faced up with Darby. And on the other side, while Havoc and Janela worked to win the match, Darby showed he didn't play well with others at times and worked to the detriment of the team, which gives him some more depth to his character.

Mix in some good action and a smart finish with Spears getting the win on Darby. I'm still on the fence about Spears in this spot, but this was a good start for him. And I have to say this, his entrance theme does not match him, lol.

*Brandi vs. Allie was over 10 minutes which is about twice as long as it needed to be. Allie's offense did not look great here, and they made her succumb to dumb babyface booking by getting distracted by Kong when Kong wasn't even doing anything. And Brandi's offense didn't look much better. Put all that with a finish that was mistimed, yeah, this match was not good.

Aja Kong coming out to confront Awesome Kong was interesting, but I hope if they do wrestle it's in a tag match, because I don't trust them in a 1 on 1 match.

*The 3 Way Tag was really fun and Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy came out looking like stars. They may have been the most over thing on this entire show. The Dark Order gimmick still feels like a work in process and the crowd is still getting used to them as an act.

I can't begin to recap all the action in this match. But I do want to highlight that double team Powerbomb kind of move Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy hit, that was amazing. Honestly the match took a dip for me when Marko Stunt got involved. First off, he doesn't need to be apart of this group. And 2nd, he attacked a competitor in this match right in front of the referee, driving him off the top rope. And there's no DQ. I'm sorry, but that was stupid.

Dark Order kind of had to win that match, but Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus came out looking like future superstars.

*Hangman vs. Sabian had a couple good moments like that Powerbomb from the ring onto the stage, but that match going 19 minutes just to tease a draw did not need to happen. Because for the most part this crowd was dead after watching the previous match.

And the thing with Sabian is, while he's talented, there other guys on the roster who can do what he does and have a better personality. And lastly Jericho in a creeper mask, while predictable at this point with him (I mean he's dressed up as Bushi, one of Evil's minions, Pentagon, and now a Creeper) was funny.

*SCU vs. Lucha Bros was another fun match. Again, too much action for me to try and call. I got to say though, I can do without 30 Superkicks from Pentagon every match. And there was one weird moment where Pentagon and Fenix just looked lost. But, still a very fun match and most importantly, the Lucha Bros are in the win column.

*Omega vs. Cima was MOTN. Just a great athletic contest with Cima destroying his own knees to destroy Omega and Omega pulling it out with the OWA.

Also have to point out that Kenny's music sounds so much better and more recognizable with the lyrics in the song. Good stuff.

*There was nothing really controversial about Jericho's promo like it was being hyped up to be, but it was still good ole' Jericho magic to hype up All Out and Hangman tried to get a measure of revenge. So the segment accomplished what it needed to.

*The main event had it's moments and I loved most of Dustin's stuff in the match dealing with those pesky meddling kids in the Young Bucks. But this was a match that at the end of a long night went 30 plus minutes with a tired crowd and again, that did not need to happen.


All in all a better show than Fyter Fest and a show I would give a solid B grade too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Very fair rating + comments


----------



## TheDraw

Fun show. Didnt blow me away but I can see why it might have for others. The first tag match was good but was held back a little by too much pandering to the crowd.

The biggest problem for me right now is I dont really have anybody on the roster who is must see for me. Not the biggest Omega fan and Jericho while great, has never been someone for me who will make me tune in. Moxley and Hangman are guys I'm kinda excited to see more of but the jury's still out.

Speaking of Hangman....WOW, how about the way he sold that leg? Made you really believe that the guy was hurt and in danger of losing the match because of it. I havent seen that type of selling in a long time. Its great to see an old school type babyface being built up correctly. He's a guy who could have fit into any era.

Once October comes and the weekly shows are produced I think we will learn a little more about the characters so my opinion could definitely change. I'm already over these ppv's and am excited to see the actual shows and how they go about doing then.


----------



## Raye

TheDraw said:


> Fun show. Didnt blow me away but I can see why it might have for others. The first tag match was good but was held back a little by too much pandering to the crowd.
> 
> The biggest problem for me right now is I dont really have anybody on the roster who is must see for me. Not the biggest Omega fan and Jericho while great, has never been someone for me who will make me tune in. Moxley and Hangman are guys I'm kinda excited to see more of but the jury's still out.
> 
> Speaking of Hangman....WOW, how about the way he sold that leg? Made you really believe that the guy was hurt and in danger of losing the match because of it. I havent seen that type of selling in a long time. Its great to see an old school type babyface being built up correctly. He's a guy who could have fit into any era.
> 
> Once October comes and the weekly shows are produced I think we will learn a little more about the characters so my opinion could definitely change. I'm already over these ppv's and am excited to see the actual shows and how they go about doing then.


What're your thoughts on Darby, MJF, Luchasaurus, Riho, and Yuka thus far? Those has been the standout new acts for me.


----------



## TheDraw

Raye said:


> What're your thoughts on Darby, MJF, Luchasaurus, Riho, and Yuka thus far? Those has been the standout new acts for me.


Oh man I dont know how I forgot to mention MJF. He's definitely going to be someone who is must see when they start doing their monthy shows. The thing with these PPV's is its hard to get an understanding of the fueds and context of the matches unless you watch all youtube stuff in order which I havent done which is my own fault. Which is why I my opinion will most likely change.

MJF is amazing. I know i said I dont have any must see guys to watch. I over exaggerated a bit. MJF is definitely must watch TV.

Darby is amazingly atheltic and surprisingly has a very interesting character. He's not must watch for me but fits in nicely with the roster.

Sorry bro not gonna lie, I skipped the womens match. I'm just not a big fan of womens wrestling but can see why many people like it. No disrespect to those women. That goes for any product.

Luchasaurus is alright in my book.



TD Stinger said:


> Full Show Review:
> 
> 
> And the thing with Sabian is, while he's talented, there other guys on the roster who can do what he does and have a better personality. And lastly Jericho in a creeper mask, while predictable at this point with him (I mean he's dressed up as Bushi, one of Evil's minions, Pentagon, and now a Creeper) was funny.
> 
> All in all a better show than Fyter Fest and a show I would give a solid B grade too.



Dude i was thinking the same thing about Sabian. He's talented but so far didnt seem like he would stand out so much because there are so many guys who can do what he does better and so far from what a I've seen of him on the mic.....seemskinda bland. I dont know we'll see. I've definitely been wrong before.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

NXT Only said:


> I wanna hear JR and X without a 3rd man.


This would be ok, too. I don’t know who ever thought it was a good idea to have three assholes talking over each other (never mind arguing when one of them is a heel) while there’s action going on in the ring. Two announcers is plenty, especially when one of them isn’t Marvez. Good God does he spectacularly suck. WWE announcers suck because of Vince in their headsets all night long; Marvez is just pure organic shit in the role.



Beatles123 said:


> I actually thought Marvez was better tonight.


Maybe, but he was still shit, just a little less runny than the last time. He’s annoying as fuck to listen to, even on the few occasions where he’s making sense. He has a horrible voice for the job and no idea how to build up interest or sell anything that’s going on. He needs to go.


----------



## Raye

Sabian drew me in with his backstage interview honestly, it's just a shame that I didn't find his match with Page to capitalize on the investment he had in me. The match was whatever, and easily forgettable to me.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

patpat said:


> the story of the match was that hangman was still hurt which is why he couldn't finish off y2j. You can see him trying to fix his leg on multiple times and not finish it when he has to. Basically playing the story that despite what he said no he isnt healed and that's a way to build up his loss against y2j.


While I agree that's the story they are trying to tell, I think they could have told it just as effectively in about half the time, which would have done more to raise Page's stock.


----------



## Soul Rex

Raye said:


> You're in the minority because big standouts for others have been Cody, Riho, Yuka, Shida, Kylie, Darby, MJF, Luchasaurus. I hope someone else grows on you sooner or later, it's a shame you're not into any of the aforementioned.


How do we know whats a minority? AEW is brand new and the only wrestlers I see are real hot are Moxley as babyface and MJF and Jericho as heel.

The rest do not show any signal to be potential big stars. At least not for now.


----------



## Raye

Soul Rex said:


> How do we know whats a minority? AEW is brand new and the only wrestlers I see are real hot are Moxley as babyface and MJF and Jericho as heel.
> 
> The rest do not show any signal to be potential big stars. At least not for now.


Riho has been praised continuously by the AEW fans and women around wrestling as an amazing worker. Luchasaurus also gained the most momentum out of anyone after FFTF. They don't have to show immediate signs of potential stars but if there's anything each show has given us so far, it's a standout act that wins over the fans.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Raye said:


> Sabian drew me in with his backstage interview honestly, it's just a shame that I didn't find his match with Page to capitalize on the investment he had in me. The match was whatever, and easily forgettable to me.


Sabian, like many others on the roster, does not have believable intensity. He’s a spot monkey trying to look like a bad ass. He’s definitely talented and athletic and does some interesting stuff, but something is still missing from his overall look. Darby Allin, on the other hand, as small as he is, looks like he wants to rip his opponents apart; and once he starts going, you believe that he can. There’s a handful of guys there that have that quality and can really suck you into a match, but there’s a whole bunch who don’t. It’s that bunch who don’t that concerns me a lot about this company; if they don’t coach up those people or keep them in the spotlight, the company will have a very hard time shedding the image of a glorified indy fed. 

I know that monicker is unpopular around here, but after last night’s show I can easily see why people have that opinion. I can’t stand watching WWE, but their matches and presentation come off a lot more polished than AEW right now. As I said right after the show, AEW still has a lot of work to do before the weekly tv starts.


----------



## Soul Rex

Raye said:


> Riho has been praised continuously by the AEW fans and women around wrestling as an amazing worker. Luchasaurus also gained the most momentum out of anyone after FFTF. They don't have to show immediate signs of potential stars but if there's anything each show has given us so far, it's a standout act that wins over the fans.


Eeh I don't know if we are talking about the same, I am personally actively looking at wrestlers who look like they could potentially draw in fans and make an impact at every AEW show.

I don't really care about those wrestlers getting prise out the internet wrestling community,
i want this company to show at least a few guys who can match Moxley ans Jericho in terms of star power.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm sure some will want him gone already and I totally understand it but Marvez has until All Out to show if he can truly improve. I think his voice and cadence is shit and doesn't know how to dictate the pace of his commentary to where he interrupted X and JR last night on many occasions but he has until ALL OUT to prove me wrong. If he drops the ball there on an event that will very stong and hot, get rid of him. He can't be on TNT with this bush league announcing.


----------



## Raye

WINNING said:


> I'm sure some will want him gone already and I totally understand it but Marvez has until All Out to show if he can truly improve. I think his voice and cadence is shit and doesn't know how to dictate the pace of his commentary to where he interrupted X and JR last night on many occasions but he has until ALL OUT to prove me wrong. If he drops the ball there on an event that will very stong and hot, get rid of him. He can't be on TNT with this bush league announcing.


Get me Shaq or Chuck on this announce team for maximum entertainment.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

WINNING said:


> I'm sure some will want him gone already and I totally understand it but Marvez has until All Out to show if he can truly improve. I think his voice and cadence is shit and doesn't know how to dictate the pace of his commentary to where he interrupted X and JR last night on many occasions but he has until ALL OUT to prove me wrong. If he drops the ball there on an event that will very stong and hot, get rid of him. He can't be on TNT with this bush league announcing.


You’re being far kinder to him than I! :lol I think he’s already demonstrated he’s horrible for that role, for the exact reasons you listed. I think those are natural, innate issues that one more show is not going to fix. 100 more shows won’t fix them. Some people are cut out for it, some aren’t. He’s definitely not. With all the other obstacles AEW is facing, training their tv announcer on the job is one they don’t need and can easily fix by just yanking him off the announce team.


----------



## patpat

Matthew Castillo said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> the story of the match was that hangman was still hurt which is why he couldn't finish off y2j. You can see him trying to fix his leg on multiple times and not finish it when he has to. Basically playing the story that despite what he said no he isnt healed and that's a way to build up his loss against y2j.
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree that's the story they are trying to tell, I think they could have told it just as effectively in about half the time, which would have done more to raise Page's stock.
Click to expand...

 oh yeah I do agree the match should not have been this long.


----------



## bradatar

After a nights sleep I still think Luchasaurus was the guy who benefited most from last nights show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAROTO

Soul Rex said:


> Raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riho has been praised continuously by the AEW fans and women around wrestling as an amazing worker. Luchasaurus also gained the most momentum out of anyone after FFTF. They don't have to show immediate signs of potential stars but if there's anything each show has given us so far, it's a standout act that wins over the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Eeh I don't know if we are talking about the same, I am personally actively looking at wrestlers who look like they could potentially draw in fans and make an impact at every AEW show.
> 
> I don't really care about those wrestlers getting prise out the internet wrestling community,
> i want this company to show at least a few guys who can match Moxley ans Jericho in terms of star power.
Click to expand...

Jericho vs Moxley is AEW's money match. That's their "WM" main event.

Cody and Omega are good solid main eventers.

And guys like Hangman, MJF, Spears, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are the future.

...They have Lucha Brothers (Penta can be a solid main eventer) and Young bucks.

Dustin (legend), Dark Order, Good friends, Allin, Havoc...

I see a very solid roster. If they add a couple of more "WWE" guys they will be totally amazing.


----------



## Asuka842

Just have Excalibur and JR as the announce team, that's all you need. Three person teams have never really worked imo.

They really should push Pentagon Jr as a big single's star, because he's REALLY damn good.

Brandi already starting to act like the McMahon's, is a cause for concern.


----------



## Wridacule

The biggest takeaway for me has already been touched on a lot. Jungle boy and luchasaurus stole the show. There was a split second where jungle boy was running wild. It was a simple stop and look into the camera. At that moment it hit me. Jungle boy has star potential. He could probably use about 20lbs, but as he gets older I'm sure he will fill out.


Soon as I type this I think of another take away.. did JR seem a bit annoyed? I dunno if maybe his advice isn't being taken as much as he would like, but I got the sense that some spots in matches genuinely bothered him. I can only imagine with how old school he is that maybe calling some of these wrestling sins is making him cringe. He sounded a bit bitter at times.

I also felt bad for marves lol. JR was being a bit pushy with him. Seemed like he was challenging him on air to be better. I get that the guy is bad, but pull the man aside sheesh. You're not gonna help the guy by embarrassing him live on air


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JR sounded hot, old and tired by the end

They need to have him call the main events only

Agreed, he also sounded annoyed with his ‘DDT’ remarks


----------



## Mister Abigail

I’m really trying to give AEW a chance, but it’s tough. I find it really patchy with heaps of spot fests, which was never my thing. There’s a few personalities I like; MJF, Luchasaurus, Cody and Brandi’s arse. 

I wish they’d learn how to tag properly and flow moves better. Heaps of bland people. Most costumes look cheap and home made. The camera work needs work and there seem to be a lot of botches.

I got about halfway through and got bored, so I fast forwarded to Jericho’s bit, but he seems to be doing generic shit. Insult crowd, HUH. Insult crowd. HUH. 

So I fast forwarded to the bucks and Rhodes brothers, and Jim Ross kept mistaking Cody for Dustin. 

It’s not... terrible. I’m quite aware it’s developing and should improve... but hmm. I’m just not sold yet.


----------



## RiverFenix

The problem with three man booths in general is there is no moment when they're not talking. I love listening to baseball on the radio because there are moments when the announcers just pause and you can hear the game in the background. 

Marvez is pretty credentialed and legit though - I don't think AEW will look to dump him unless he really craps out. He is basically learning on the fly as this is only the second show he's called live. I'm sure he calls old matches as practice, but that can only do so much for you. Will Marvez have the time to work with AEW during the football season and be willing to be on the road with them each Wednesday night?


----------



## TD Stinger

I will say that Marvez did sound better on this show. Not good yet, but better.

There are still 2 issues though:

#1: He needs to speak up. Even if I turned the volume all the way up half the time I couldn't here what he said.

#2: He sounds way too similar to Excalibur. And sadly this isn't a problem that you can't fix.

And yeah, at times it felt like he was Bryon Saxton commentary meaning that the other 2, especially JR, seemed to be ribbing him a lot.


----------



## Dave Santos

Kishido said:


> Well it was OK at best... But slowly I begin to realize that besides Omega, Moxley and yes Jericho I do not really care for any of the other wrestlers.
> 
> And yes... They really need a "mosnter" as well


Luchasaurus could be considered a monster. He stood out in the match since he also had a height advantage.


----------



## RiverFenix

This was a good pre-match promo from Sabian - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150197832747487232
He reminds me of somebody from the UFC with the accent/delivery - maybe Dan Hardy? I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Corey

I got really fucked up last night and barely paid attention to anything on the show after Spears pinning Darby. :lol Can you rewatch this whenever you want on B/R Live or is that not a thing?


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah BR live has free replays


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mister Abigail said:


> *I wish they’d learn how to tag properly and flow moves better*. Heaps of bland people. Most costumes look cheap and home made. The camera work needs work and there seem to be a lot of botches.


This right here is my biggest issue with at least half the roster. They don’t know how to keep a match flowing, and I think a lot of it has to do with a lack of experience working a lot of matches with a large pool of other more experienced wrestlers so that knowing how to keep a match moving becomes instinctual. Guevara is one of the worst of these.

As much as I hate WWE, this is the reason they have guys spend so much time in developmental before moving them up to the main roster (so they can do nothing with them). Yeah, the downside is that they instill the ‘WWE style’ in them; but the upside is they all know how to work a match when they get to the big stage. You can clearly see the difference in AEW between the seasoned vets and the wrestlers who aren’t there yet — and there are way too many who aren’t there yet for my liking. For many, I’m sure it will come with experience. But it’s going to be difficult building the company and establishing the brand on the potential of so many workers who aren’t solid performers yet. 

This, I think, is what guys like Reigns and Rollins mean when they say AEW is not competition (I don’t agree, btw). On the other hand, it speaks volumes to how bad WWE’s product has gotten when something as unfinished as AEW already has attracted so much interest and attention.


----------



## patpat

I think a lot of the guys will get better when they have a weekly show and time to develop themselves. So far it's been these shows which are very special and they dont have really time to work out with. 
Even their characters arent perfectly polished yet.


----------



## Soul Rex

JAROTO said:


> Jericho vs Moxley is AEW's money match. That's their "WM" main event.
> 
> Cody and Omega are good solid main eventers.
> 
> And guys like Hangman, MJF, Spears, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are the future.
> 
> ...They have Lucha Brothers (Penta can be a solid main eventer) and Young bucks.
> 
> Dustin (legend), Dark Order, Good friends, Allin, Havoc...
> 
> I see a very solid roster. If they add a couple of more "WWE" guys they will be totally amazing.


If Moxley vs 60 yeads old Jericho is your only money match, then your roster is far from solid. 

That being said, as I said AWE is brand new and they haven't even had thir first TV show, so I give it the benefit of the doubt, but if you ask me, they need to hire many, many more guys, specially guys who look legit.

I have a big concern about Khan's mentality, but we'll see.


----------



## MEMS

Have not been very impressed with AEW. Felt the last 3 matches on Evolve blew it away. They will never approach NXT and if you really want to mark out the G1 is absolutely loaded this year. 

That main event last night stunk.


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> JR sounded hot, old and tired by the end
> 
> They need to have him call the main events only
> 
> Agreed, he also sounded annoyed with his ‘DDT’ remarks


As much as I liked JR on commentary back in the days, I think he´s done. ½ the time he doesn´t even know who the wrestlers are unless they´re ex-WWE, and he sounds like he´d much rather be somewhere else.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Soul Rex said:


> If Moxley vs *60 yeads old Jericho* is your only money match, then your roster is far from solid.
> 
> That being said, as I said AWE is brand new and they haven't even had thir first TV show, so I give it the benefit of the doubt, but if you ask me, they need to hire many, many more guys, specially guys who look legit.
> 
> I have a big concern about Khan's mentality, but we'll see.


When you have to add an absurd amount of hyperbole to make your argument, you're poor at making arguments.


----------



## Soul_Body

A 4 out of 5 blunt show for me. Honestly I can't think of anything that was wrong with this show. I can't wait for All Out.


----------



## Taroostyles

I would hope that one company's 10th anniversary blowout was better than another company's random charity show that they threw together in a few weeks. 

Use some sense here people.


----------



## Chan Hung

thegockster said:


> Are you allowed to say that this show sucked or will it open up a can of worms?


Did u even watch the whole show?
:heston


----------



## CRCC

Some notes:

- The commentary team sounded better than on DoN. JR really dislikes spotfests and stupid false finishes, though. While I agree with him, he should vent his displeasure with it backstage, not on a live mic;

- AEW have quickly taught me that the pre-show is worthless, so I followed its instructions and skipped it. Guess I missed nothing;

- I know Darby was injured, and being Shawn the guy that pinned him adds to his feud with Cody, but they made sure to have Darby survive Cody almost miraculously, just to be pinned by Shawn? I could've done without him eating the pin;

- After some weak showings on the previous shows, I enjoyed the Dark Order. Luchasaurus was also great, but I'd like to see more power moves and less kicks from him;

- Lucha Bros vs TYB in a ladder match sounds good;

- It's ok that Page is still selling the knee. It's probably gonna be used to protect him in his defeat agains Jericho, while making Jericho look like the dangerous vet who's willing to do anything to be champion, and that's fine. But if his knee is that bad, than he shouldn't be jumping from the top rope in a meaningless match;

- Cima vs Omega was the MOTN but the end felt flat. Cima can not sell his knees through most of the match only to start on a mad kneeing spree close to the end, it was ridiculous. Omega's V-Triggers always look devastating, he should spam them a little less and start getting some victories against some lesser wrestlers with it. Save the OWA to his top matches and opponents;

- It looks like most of the roster got no idea of pacing. They go from spot to spot and even when the selling and the storytelling are ok, the rhythm of the match is off, taking away from the experience;

- The ending of the show looked amateurish. It should not happen again;

- This was a much better show than Fyter. 7/10


----------



## Taroostyles

I actually saw someone post how much this show sucked and in their review they mention skipping over everything that didnt involved Jericho or Cody. 

The apologists are gonna be out in full force on 8/31 be prepared my friends.


----------



## Chan Hung

Soul Rex said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho vs Moxley is AEW's money match. That's their "WM" main event.
> 
> Cody and Omega are good solid main eventers.
> 
> And guys like Hangman, MJF, Spears, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are the future.
> 
> ...They have Lucha Brothers (Penta can be a solid main eventer) and Young bucks.
> 
> Dustin (legend), Dark Order, Good friends, Allin, Havoc...
> 
> I see a very solid roster. If they add a couple of more "WWE" guys they will be totally amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> If Moxley vs 60 yeads old Jericho is your only money match, then your roster is far from solid.
> 
> That being said, as I said AWE is brand new and they haven't even had thir first TV show, so I give it the benefit of the doubt, but if you ask me, they need to hire many, many more guys, specially guys who look legit.
> 
> I have a big concern about Khan's mentality, but we'll see.
Click to expand...

Obvious trolling but to play along, Moxley vs Jericho isnt the only money match, I guess your mentality is that it has to be one match for it to be a big show, and that's okay to think that way, but this company is doing lots of great matches to sell a show.



Taroostyles said:


> I actually saw someone post how much this show sucked and in their review they mention skipping over everything that didnt involved Jericho or Cody.
> 
> The apologists are gonna be out in full force on 8/31 be prepared my friends.


Yep, there's obvious trolls that never say anything good about aew on here and there's going to be more of them coming out, for attention. That's what the good ol mods are here for though to not let them get out of control. Notice how it's the same posters who come on bashing the company,... if it's so bad why are they still watching it? Exactly...they like it..


----------



## Taroostyles

The other thing is I see all these people saying if they wanna be like WWE they need this or that. That's the whole point, they dont nor should they want to be like WWE. 

I get a completely fresh and different vibe watching AEW and that's the main reason I love it.


----------



## SavoySuit

AEW has good wrestling, obviously - but it feels like almost everything is geared toward the marks. That's their hardcore bread and butter, but otherwise I don't see much that makes this company all that interesting to a casual audience. TNA also had some amazing wrestling, and nobody cared, except for the marks.


----------



## Taroostyles

Well I guess there were 100k marks trying to get All Out tickets then.


----------



## SPCDRI

Taroostyles said:


> I actually saw someone post how much this show sucked and in their review they mention skipping over everything that didnt involved Jericho or Cody.
> 
> The apologists are gonna be out in full force on 8/31 be prepared my friends.


You see it all the time. I solely watched the AEW event, but apparently the EVOLVE/NXT event was excellent, as good as this or better, and I intend to watch it before Extreme Rules and Extreme Rules, too. But I'd never say, "Oh, all I saw was the Matt Riddle and Drew Gulak stuff. All I saw was the Reigns match. I skipped the rest of the events but they really sucked, just trust me."

Fake "fans" on the internet trashing stuff they admit they didn't even watch! Never change, IWC!

:ha


----------



## V-Trigger

Mister Abigail said:


> I’m really trying to give AEW a chance, but it’s tough. I find it really patchy with heaps of spot fests, which was never my thing. There’s a few personalities I like; MJF, Luchasaurus, Cody and Brandi’s arse.
> 
> I wish they’d learn how to tag properly and flow moves better. Heaps of bland people. Most costumes look cheap and home made. The camera work needs work and there seem to be a lot of botches.
> 
> I got about halfway through and got bored, so I fast forwarded to Jericho’s bit, but he seems to be doing generic shit. Insult crowd, HUH. Insult crowd. HUH.
> 
> So I fast forwarded to the bucks and Rhodes brothers, and Jim Ross kept mistaking Cody for Dustin.
> 
> It’s not... terrible. I’m quite aware it’s developing and should improve... but hmm. I’m just not sold yet.


You should stop watching wrestling if everything on that show was boring to you.


----------



## zrc

I nearly creamed my draws when Aja came out to stare down Awesome Kong. Then I realised it isn't 2003 and neither woman can work like they used to. Could be a car crash of a match or they could pull out a decent match at least.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

It's very clear that there are those who want AEW to be an alternative or even competition to WWE as a different kind of mainstream wrestling and there are "others" (the usual suspects) that "hate" WWE but essentially want AEW to be WWE but with a different coat of paint with mostly different people behind it.

It's so obvious and I'm sure it'll be unbearable on here come All Out. What blatant astroturfing. :mj4


----------



## RiverFenix

The thing I might be looking most forward to regarding AEW is that I only need to give them 2 hrs a week of my time. WWE is way over-saturated and demands and absurd time commitment - 3 hrs of Raw, 2 hrs of SDL, and then 205Live and NXT because those wrestlers fit into main brand storylines and appear on PPV's so you need to watch both to be current on all the storylines and characters. 

7hrs a week, 52 weeks a year. Plus 4 hour monthly PPV's. Roughly 412 hours of programming. 

AEW will ask 104 Hours total over they year plus 4 big PPV's, one a quarter. Approx 120 hours a year.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Currently watching this show.

The first match was great. They did well with the storytelling. Heels not getting on with each other while still being heel and baiting the crowd. Darby Allins's rib injury was being played for the whole match and in the end, caused the faces to lose. Absolutely fantastic. This is what I've been looking for.


----------



## Taroostyles

The crowd was also nuclear for Darby to get a piece of Spears for stealing his moment. I love branching storylines like that, longterm storytelling is gonna be a strength of AEW I think.


----------



## zrc

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The thing I might be looking most forward to regarding AEW is that I only need to give them 2 hrs a week of my time. WWE is way over-saturated and demands and absurd time commitment - 3 hrs of Raw, 2 hrs of SDL, and then 205Live and NXT because those wrestlers fit into main brand storylines and appear on PPV's so you need to watch both to be current on all the storylines and characters.
> 
> 7hrs a week, 52 weeks a year. Plus 4 hour monthly PPV's. Roughly 412 hours of programming.
> 
> AEW will ask 104 Hours total over they year plus 4 big PPV's, one a quarter. Approx 120 hours a year.


WWE have 9 hours of TV a week not 7.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cowboy Bob said:


> They have Kenny Omega as their obvious Ace in the Hole. And Jericho is great. But then there is a steep dropoff. My take: https://jobbertothestars.blog/2019/07/13/aew-fight-for-the-fallen-2019-cowboy-bob-round-up/


You're eventually going to get a lot of red marks with the whole "may take- check out my link lingo"... so, here's my take...if you have something to say , just say it here on this forum
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/0422WLX.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Corey

zrc said:


> WWE have 9 hours of TV a week not 7.


??


----------



## SPCDRI

zrc said:


> WWE have 9 hours of TV a week not 7.


What would you consider the bare minimum to know what is going on as somebody who watches television? Paying attention to about half of a RAW and half of a Smackdown, seeing the big 4 PPVs and maybe some of their big match special PPVs that set up title shots, like elimination chamber and money in the bank?

Its still a really big time commitment compared to any other promotion that only has a flagship show and runs PPVs less frequently. 

I got into MLW this March and let me tell you, hour long programming that is also uploaded to YouTube at under an hour makes it a breeze to keep up with. You can keep up with MLW for MONTHS on end much easier than it is to even follow a few week's worth of WWE. 

That third hour of RAW and retaining a gigantic roster for all the rest of the ancillary programming was such penny wise, pound foolish stuff.

The only thing I would have liked for my time zone was for RAW to start an hour earlier. For me it'd start at 6 and wrap at 8. That'd be a lot better than starting at 7 and wrapping at 10 for me. The West Coast kind of screws that up though. 

I also think its going to be easier to follow AEW because its going to be more bang-bang-bang, get in, get out stuff. 2 or 3 minute promo segments and backstage segments instead of 10, 15, 20 minute stuff. 

If you're really hot for a storyline in WWE and really hot for a storyline in AEW, I think the AEW storyline will be easier to follow and a lot more digestible.


----------



## zrc

Corey said:


> ??


1hr NXT:UK
1hr NXT
1hr 205 Live
1hr Main Event
2hrs Smackdown
3hrs Raw

Just because some don't watch one or the other, doesn't mean it doesn't exist. 



SPCDRI said:


> What would you consider the bare minimum to know what is going on as somebody who watches television? Paying attention to about half of a RAW and half of a Smackdown, seeing the big 4 PPVs and maybe some of their big match special PPVs that set up title shots, like elimination chamber and money in the bank?
> 
> Its still a really big time commitment compared to any other promotion that only has a flagship show and runs PPVs less frequently.
> 
> I got into MLW this March and let me tell you, hour long programming that is also uploaded to YouTube at under an hour makes it a breeze to keep up with. You can keep up with MLW for MONTHS on end much easier than it is to even follow a few week's worth of WWE.
> 
> That third hour of RAW and retaining a gigantic roster for all the rest of the ancillary programming was such penny wise, pound foolish stuff.
> 
> The only thing I would have liked for my time zone was for RAW to start an hour earlier. For me it'd start at 6 and wrap at 8. That'd be a lot better than starting at 7 and wrapping at 10 for me. The West Coast kind of screws that up though.
> 
> I also think its going to be easier to follow AEW because its going to be more bang-bang-bang, get in, get out stuff. 2 or 3 minute promo segments and backstage segments instead of 10, 15, 20 minute stuff.
> 
> If you're really hot for a storyline in WWE and really hot for a storyline in AEW, I think the AEW storyline will be easier to follow and a lot more digestible.


I haven't watched a full episode of WWE in years, I see the condensed highlights on YouTube. But even that I can't digest since WM. AEW will be better off with 2hours a week, and keep it at that. 1hr isn't enough to showcase the roster and 3hrs is a bit overkill for any show that isn't a sports game.


----------



## RiverFenix

Corey said:


> ??


Admittedly I forgot WWE UK. 

There is an hour of Main Event as well that I disregarded, but I mean they do try out characters there as well - Mojo did his re-package re-debut there recently. But it's throw away matches that don't reflect any main brand storylines and a recap show.


----------



## Corey

zrc said:


> 1hr NXT:UK
> 1hr NXT
> 1hr 205 Live
> 1hr Main Event
> 2hrs Smackdown
> 3hrs Raw
> 
> Just because some don't watch one or the other, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


I honest to god completely forgot about NXT UK and didn't even realize Main Event was still being put on the Network.


----------



## JAROTO

Soul Rex said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho vs Moxley is AEW's money match. That's their "WM" main event.
> 
> Cody and Omega are good solid main eventers.
> 
> And guys like Hangman, MJF, Spears, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are the future.
> 
> ...They have Lucha Brothers (Penta can be a solid main eventer) and Young bucks.
> 
> Dustin (legend), Dark Order, Good friends, Allin, Havoc...
> 
> I see a very solid roster. If they add a couple of more "WWE" guys they will be totally amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> If Moxley vs 60 yeads old Jericho is your only money match, then your roster is far from solid.
> 
> That being said, as I said AWE is brand new and they haven't even had thir first TV show, so I give it the benefit of the doubt, but if you ask me, they need to hire many, many more guys, specially guys who look legit.
> 
> I have a big concern about Khan's mentality, but we'll see.
Click to expand...

Ha! I think you should be concerned about your own mentality. Jericho is just 48 years old.


----------



## Soul Rex

Chan Hung said:


> Obvious trolling but to play along, Moxley vs Jericho isnt the only money match, I guess your mentality is that it has to be one match for it to be a big show, and that's okay to think that way, but this company is doing lots of great matches to sell a show.


No am not talking about match quality, where the fuck you get that from, I am talking about potential star power.




JAROTO said:


> Ha! I think you should be concerned about your own mentality. Jericho is just 48 years old.





The Inbred Goatman said:


> When you have to add an absurd amount of hyperbole to make your argument, you're poor at making arguments.


Go to the police and report someone said Jericho was 60 as joke, for fucks sakes.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Soul Rex said:


> Go to the police and report someone said Jericho was 60 as joke, for fucks sakes.


It's a general thing people do when arguing a point. It just proves you can't make a relatively competent argument. Pretty much an accepted notion in the debate world.

Yeah, you can backtrack and say it was "Just a joke", but again, that proves your argument has zero weight to it.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Jericho vs Moxley is not a money match imo. No one cared about it in WWE and now isn't any different. I'm going out on a limb here but Jericho adds little other than his name. And I'm genuinely concerned if they plan on putting their first title on him. 

I haven't been impressed with anything he's done in the ring since leaving WWE. He's the same guy between the ropes that he was there. Except older and slower. His promos are better, I'll give him that.

I'm totally cool with Paige as champion. The kid has what it takes. But Jericho is not the guy at his age when you're supposed to be the alternative to a bunch of guys over 40.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I know that we're raving at Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus raving as fan favorites and rightfully so. Those two are merchandise *MONEY* and should be one of the first acts that get merch once AEW hits TV on TNT. Kids and young teen girls will love them.

Speaking of which, boy did Darby Allin come off as a future star last night? For those who criticized that draw result with Cody at Fyter Fest, this is why it worked. Darby didn't need to beat Cody to be put over. His performance did it for him throughout the match to where Cody couldn't even put him away in twenty minutes. That did more for him than a clean win could have. Even with the criticism of Shawn Spears stealing his spotlight with the chair shot, he was able to turn it around as being someone who is hellbent on getting the spotlight back from Spears, only to lose to him last night. 

That whole match did so many things and set up too many outcomes. Spears beat Allin, the man Cody couldn't beat two weeks ago. It adds fuel to the Cody/Spears feud while setting a future Allin/Spears singles match down the road. The match also set up a program/alliance with Spears/MJF, a possible feud with MJF/Allin, and a partnership with Allin/Havoc. This is why multi-layered storytelling is and why it is greatly missed. 

Speaking of breakout stars, MJF has his character down pat. I think him and Allin are going to be the standout future stars for AEW. LOL @ the MJF geeks who want to go the WWE route and push MJF to the main event spot that he isn't ready for and could likely "cool his jets" before he even gets going. He's in the right position at the moment to where when he does win the World title, it'll mean more than a convuluted push.


----------



## Corey

Opening 6-man was fun and advanced the storyline between Spears & MJF perfectly. Action was a little messy at times but Guevara bumping like a madman was great. Glad Havoc got to shine as well as he didn't do much in the 4-way a couple weeks ago. Finish was a bit abrupt but Spears pinning Darby when Cody couldn't is excellent. *****

I skipped Brandi vs. Allie on the rewatch. Allie has such a great ass though.

3-way tag got really good in the last several minutes. Bodies flying everywhere just like I wanted. Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy are INSANELY over right now. I hope they make a deep run in the tournament. **** 1/4*

Page vs. Sabian was a little too long and too slow for most of Sabian's control segment. He put together some really good offense but there was too much downtime. Page's comeback felt spirited yet lacked a little fire because of how much time was going by. It picked up down the line and overall I like what they tried to do with putting Sabian over as a strong competitor and giving Page a real "test" en route to All Out and Jericho. The match had some memorable moments and I very much like what they're doing with Page's knee injury. It may end up being his downfall against Y2J. *****

Lucha Bros vs. SCU didn't do anything for me. Very disjointed throughout but had some nifty double team moves near the end. Skippable. *N/R*

Omega vs. CIMA was an excellent high profile singles match. Kinda wished CIMA would've switched up his offense a bit more other than just meteora after meteora, but a small quibble. Great stuff. **** 3/4*

Will have to watch the main event later tonight after Extreme Rules. Little concerned about reading it went 30 minutes though so we shall see.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Taroostyles said:


> The other thing is I see all these people saying if they wanna be like WWE they need this or that. That's the whole point, they dont nor should they want to be like WWE.
> 
> I get a completely fresh and different vibe watching AEW and that's the main reason I love it.


Great point. I’ve been a little critical of this last show, but I still enjoy the overall product. I can easily sit through an entire AEW show, where I can’t make it to 5 minutes of WWE. Ever.


----------



## Jedah

I have to say this was the first AEW event I didn't like. I didn't see the first half of the pre show and I heard Sonny Kiss' match was real good, but aside from Omega vs. Cima and the Lucha Bros tag team match, there wasn't anything must see about this.

Some particulars...

That women's singles match was the second disaster in a row. Allie isn't good and Brandi shouldn't be in a ring at all. She can be an on-screen personality and backstage presence as CBO if need be, but she just shouldn't be in the ring.

Most of these matches just went on way too long. The Bucks vs. Rhodes brothers and the women's tag team match were good examples. Why would Riho's opponent kick out of a coup de grace and then no sell it? Why was Riho pinned after winning at Fyter Fest? Britt Baker just looked totally off her game as well, and all this went way longer than it should have.

Hangman....I just don't get it. I get that they're trying to build a new guy but Hangman just doesn't feel like a main eventer. One guy in a chat I was in called him "AEW's Roman Reigns." Harsh perhaps, but I can see where the idea comes from. *Jericho needs to go over at All Out. This is AEW's first major litmus test for me. Hangman CANNOT be champion when they go on TNT in October.*

Some embarrassing production and commentary errors as well.

I get this was a minor show, but AEW really needs to get its act together quickly. They can't just coast on DON's success.

On the positive side, Darby Allin and Luchasaurus were way over. Push them.

Extreme Rules should beat this tonight unless WWE drops the ball. Of course, dropping the ball is what WWE does best.


----------



## Soul Rex

The Inbred Goatman said:


> It's a general thing people do when arguing a point. It just proves you can't make a relatively competent argument. Pretty much an accepted notion in the debate world.
> 
> Yeah, you can backtrack and say it was "Just a joke", but again, that proves your argument has zero weight to it.


What? :kobe

Jericho is not 60, I know it and people here knows it, but he is still near fucking 50, still old enough to be retired, using the hyperbole or not deosn't change the fact that he is still an old fuck, my argument stand still even if you are somehow offended by the fact that I exagerated his age by adding 12 years to it, again as a half joke.

Would have been better for you if I said he was 180? Such a waste of time and a weird way to get off topic.


----------



## Asuka842

Hangman is the one time, well besides Brandi, where I go "yeah it feels like he's only getting pushed because he's part of The Elite." I mean he's not bad, but nothing about him is super-impressive either. And when you look at the roster, there's multiple other guys who feel better suited to that spot than him.

If this is how they're going to treat Allie, then I wish she had stayed in Impact.


----------



## Jedah

I'm being charitable and assuming they're pushing Hangman in an attempt to build a new star, so none of this has been terrible so far.

But him being the first champion would be a *MAJOR MISTAKE.* That's when we'll know it's nepotism.


----------



## V-Trigger

Some people on this board haven't heard about ***** Casas. Being old doesn't mean that you have to retire you dumb dumbs.


----------



## Raye

Jericho would make a great grumpy old man heel tbh. I hate his current look though, the hat and jacket look so stupid.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Seeing Jericho with that mask and outfit was quite depressing lol. not even talking about that weak ass elbow. 

He doesn't have to look like his prime years or anything but when you see Christopher Daniels next to him you see the difference in effort.


----------



## Taroostyles

They also haven't really shown what Hangman can do yet though. We saw glimpses towards the end of the Sabian match but the guy has some crazy offense that would help get him over that they havent really showcased yet.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just got done watching the show. 


There will always be people who hate on him cause of the way he is, but Kiss is pretty athletic and a decent wrestler. First time seeing him in singles action and I was fairly impressed. The match itself was more enjoyable than the Librarian match at Fyter Fest.

Women's tag match was fairly boring and ruined by the CC near the end. 

6-Man tag was really fun and a good way to open the show. Not that it wasn't apparent already, but Darby is a star. 

Brandi-Allie was meh. 

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are so over already, and I really liked the two tag moves they did. Nice to see Marko too, though I'm not sure about pairing him with Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus. Dark Order won as expected. 

Page-Sabian was alright but should've been at least 5 minutes shorter than it ended up being. Really don't care about Kip. 

Lucha Brothers needed a win in AEW and they got it in a fun one against SCU. Looking forward to the Ladder Match at All Out. 

Omega-CIMA was great too, though CIMA used Meteora a bit too much for my liking. Could've been a bit shorter as well. 

Bucks-Brotherhood was probably my favorite match of the night. Not your usual Young Bucks match which was a breath of fresh air. Maybe went on a bit too long as well. Dustin kept up really well. 


It was a fun show overall, but definitely their "worst" one yet. Not the best of nights for the commentary team, still some kinks to be figured out production wise, matches going on a bit too long forcing them to cut short the Bucks-Brotherhood post-match promo etc.


----------



## Asuka842

V-Trigger said:


> Some people on this board haven't heard about ***** Casas. Being old doesn't mean that you have to retire you dumb dumbs.


Or Minoru Suzuki, or Rey Mysterio, etc.



Taroostyles said:


> They also haven't really shown what Hangman can do yet though. We saw glimpses towards the end of the Sabian match but the guy has some crazy offense that would help get him over that they havent really showcased yet.


TBH I wasn't all that impressed with him in NJPW either.


----------



## Chan Hung

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Taroostyles said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing is I see all these people saying if they wanna be like WWE they need this or that. That's the whole point, they dont nor should they want to be like WWE.
> 
> I get a completely fresh and different vibe watching AEW and that's the main reason I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great point. I’ve been a little critical of this last show, but I still enjoy the overall product. I can easily sit through an entire AEW show, where I can’t make it to 5 minutes of WWE. Ever.
Click to expand...

Lately 3 hour of Raw is tough to watch. The part about catering to commercials with 2 of 3 falls upsets me..

I still prefer Jerichos old finisher. The Judas effect is meh.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I enjoyed the show a lot considering it was only a B PPV for them, notably there was less goofiness and hardcore than DON or FF, and I think the show was better for it.

While again the pre-show was still quite weak, we didn’t have anything likely to send Cornette too over the edge, except maybe the appearance of the Librarians.

One thing I noted was Alex Marvez saying it was a sellout, while the camera shot clearly showed the upper tier was about half full, if that. Their first non sellout? But I did appreciate the different look of the arena and stage plus the acoustics seemed great for a small crowd.

The one thing I really don’t get right now is Brandis character, did a total babyface video package about her failure in ice skating then goes heel again for her match.


----------



## Taroostyles

Asuka842 said:


> TBH I wasn't all that impressed with him in NJPW either.


I thought he had some great matches with Omega, Okada, Elgin, Evil, and Suzuki but to each their own.


----------



## Raye

If Hangman wins, the likely scenario I see is the fans turning on Page and him turning into a legitimately great heel.


----------



## patpat

Raye said:


> If Hangman wins, the likely scenario I see is the fans turning on Page and him turning into a legitimately great heel.


 nah I really dont see him winning, for me that leg injury angle is to set up him winning.


----------



## RiverFenix

kendo_nagasaki said:


> One thing I noted was Alex Marvez saying it was a sellout, while the camera shot clearly showed the upper tier was about half full, if that. Their first non sellout? But I did appreciate the different look of the arena and stage plus the acoustics seemed great for a small crowd.


Was the stage bleacher seats sold originally? I wonder if they moved folks late in the process and those on the stage originally bought seats elsewhere.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll be very interested to see how Jericho vs. Page turns out. They're going to have to follow matches like Omega vs. Mo and the Bucks vs. Lucha Bros in a ladder match. And at DON, while the match was good, Omega had to work overtime to make it that good. I don't know if Hangman is up for that. We shall see.



Corey said:


> I skipped Brandi vs. Allie on the rewatch. Allie has such a great ass though.


Ah yes, and people were talking so much about Leva Bate's ass after Fyter Fest. Again, priorities people. Can't wait for the eventual "who has the best ass in AEW" thread.

Though if Tenille comes in it might tip the scales, lol.


----------



## Raye

Cowboy Bob said:


> AEW's biggest problem is that once you get past the top 10 guys, everyone there looks like they belong headlining a high school gym. My thoughts: http://jobbertothestars.blog/2019/07/13/aew-fight-for-the-fallen-2019-cowboy-bob-round-up/


Your blog sucks, find a different hobby and stop linking it everywhere.


----------



## FITZ

I liked but didn't love the show. 

The main event was refreshing to see with them slowing things down and working a different style of match. 

Omega/CIMA I loved. It was Omega's style of match and that style works. 

And I loved the venue. One of the cooler looking wrestling shows I've seen in a while.


----------



## AEWMoxley

kendo_nagasaki said:


> One thing I noted was Alex Marvez saying it was a sellout, while the camera shot clearly showed the upper tier was about half full, if that. Their first non sellout? But I did appreciate the different look of the arena and stage plus the acoustics seemed great for a small crowd.


It wasn't a sellout, but they pulled in another good attendance number, albeit with tickets at lower prices than usual. They had about 400-500 tickets still available on Ticketmaster. This is pretty good for a C show.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Reggie Dunlop said:


> This right here is my biggest issue with at least half the roster. They don’t know how to keep a match flowing, and I think a lot of it has to do with a lack of experience working a lot of matches with a large pool of other more experienced wrestlers so that knowing how to keep a match moving becomes instinctual. Guevara is one of the worst of these.
> 
> As much as I hate WWE, this is the reason they have guys spend so much time in developmental before moving them up to the main roster (so they can do nothing with them). Yeah, the downside is that they instill the ‘WWE style’ in them; but the upside is they all know how to work a match when they get to the big stage. You can clearly see the difference in AEW between the seasoned vets and the wrestlers who aren’t there yet — and there are way too many who aren’t there yet for my liking. For many, I’m sure it will come with experience. But it’s going to be difficult building the company and establishing the brand on the potential of so many workers who aren’t solid performers yet.
> 
> This, I think, is what guys like Reigns and Rollins mean when they say AEW is not competition (I don’t agree, btw). On the other hand, it speaks volumes to how bad WWE’s product has gotten when something as unfinished as AEW already has attracted so much interest and attention.


Some great points made in this post.

One of my biggest gripes about AEW's roster right now is that many of them are still stuck in the World of independent wrestling. As you say there's many guys that struggle to keep a match flowing. Last night many of the matches became too much of a spotfest for my liking, too many guys attempting big spots that came off very choreographed and very awkward, at times it was like watching a glorified PWG show. A lot of these guys aren't familiar with each other though and that told last night, Adam Page vs Kip Sabian was the prime example of that.

Another good point you made is the vast difference between the seasoned vets and the one's who aren't there yet. We're only three shows in but it's already easy to tell who has potential and who doesn't. Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy came out of last night looking like stars, Darby Allin is the type of guy fans will look at as a perfect underdog, MJF opens his mouth and people listen, Pentagon & Fenix are another two that have star quality written all over them, because they are fun to watch and look badass.

But then you look at guys like Adam Page, Sammy Guevara, Jimmy Havoc and for me they just don't stand out. Adam Page has potential but it's clear for all to see that he isn't Champion material yet, making him AEW's first champion would be a big mistake. As for watching the likes of Guevara and Havoc it just feels like you're watching an episode of 205 live.

What I've enjoyed though is there understanding of making things feel important, AEW said they'll make wins/losses matter and it's certainly feeling that way.

But they need to reign it down on the Wrestling side of things, majority of matches don't need to be 20 minutes long, it's ok to showcase their roster but some guys on the roster clearly don't know how to work longer matches.


----------



## roblewis87

They aren't playing to Havoc's strengths yet which is the reason why he isn't looking his best yet.


----------



## Mister Abigail

The fatty in the mask and his Skyrim partner in the purple skirt who had the gimp tribe were both trash.



V-Trigger said:


> You should stop watching wrestling if everything on that show was boring to you.


You don’t have to defend things just for the sake of defending things. I’m glad for you that you like it. For a lot of us, it’s alright, but not as good as it could be. 

Personally, bad timing, spot fests and matches that go too long are not enjoyable. I have things I like and things I don’t like. I think that’s fair, given the AEW shows thus far.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Best thing about FFTF was that it felt like a meandering cricket match or sports day

Plus the arena

It felt like a jolly day out for all

Whereas WWE is like YOU MUST HAVE SMILES ON YOUR FACES


----------



## TheDraw

Alright_Mate said:


> Some great points made in this post.
> 
> One of my biggest gripes about AEW's roster right now is that many of them are still stuck in the World of independent wrestling. As you say there's many guys that struggle to keep a match flowing. Last night many of the matches became too much of a spotfest for my liking, too many guys attempting big spots that came off very choreographed and very awkward, at times it was like watching a glorified PWG show. A lot of these guys aren't familiar with each other though and that told last night, Adam Page vs Kip Sabian was the prime example of that.
> 
> Another good point you made is the vast difference between the seasoned vets and the one's who aren't there yet. We're only three shows in but it's already easy to tell who has potential and who doesn't. Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy came out of last night looking like stars, Darby Allin is the type of guy fans will look at as a perfect underdog, MJF opens his mouth and people listen, Pentagon & Fenix are another two that have star quality written all over them, because they are fun to watch and look badass.
> 
> But then you look at guys like Adam Page, Sammy Guevara, Jimmy Havoc and for me they just don't stand out. Adam Page has potential but it's clear for all to see that he isn't Champion material yet, making him AEW's first champion would be a big mistake. As for watching the likes of Guevara and Havoc it just feels like you're watching an episode of 205 live.
> 
> What I've enjoyed though is there understanding of making things feel important, AEW said they'll make wins/losses matter and it's certainly feeling that way.
> 
> But they need to reign it down on the Wrestling side of things, majority of matches don't need to be 20 minutes long, it's ok to showcase their roster but some guys on the roster clearly don't know how to work longer matches.


Man its great to see people noticing the little things exactly how i have. I agree with you and the guy you quoted. Matches where fun but the over use of spots like the opening tag match gets redundant and takes away from other spots used during the show. When everybody is pulling off amazing shit every 5 seconds it takes away the shock value and meaning.

By the time the main event comes around it makes me less interested. Just something they need to work on.


----------



## Beatles123

Mister Abigail said:


> The fatty in the mask and his Skyrim partner in the purple skirt who had the gimp tribe were both trash.


 Naaaaaaaah they're pretty legit and have been for years.

___

Look, everyone. AEW being a work in progress isn't a negative. Half of the roster isnt even built yet. Don't you all think you're asking a little much from a STARTUP COMPANY full of talent that haven't booked or put together matches before? It's going to take time to work these things out, and even then: They just might not be what you want in a wrestling company. The people who will enjoy this the most are NOT the people used to the WWF/WCW products of yesteryear, but the ones that have followed non-WWE wrestling for years and have always wanted to see that on a bigger budget. If you were looking for the type of wrestlers you grew up with, you won't find it. If you want to see the modern future of wrestling in a few years, free from the gate keeping of all the tired windbags in their 60's that have held back the implementation of fresh ideas since WCW closed, AEW might be for you. If you like NXT, that's what we'll get on a bigger scale...but for now, have some patience and let them grow this thing. 

Besides: It's already better than the crock of shit thats being broadcasted tonight right now. :cudi


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/8pdDqwLix9g

Dave's take on the tag main event. Incase anyone cares lol


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> https://youtu.be/8pdDqwLix9g
> 
> Dave's take on the tag main event. Incase anyone cares lol


 I found his review so shallow this time, it was either "too long" "very good" "very good too long" 
The main event for example he explains is very good and then explains it's too long and doesnt develop much....
Dont know


----------



## TripleG

I enjoyed the show overall. I liked just about every match to some degree, but there are some production gaffs that keep popping up that AEW needs to fix. 

- Counting All In, this is the third time this group has run too long and basically messed up the end of the show. The 2nd time was the preshow to Double or Nothing where they faded to black before the core guys could finish their speech. They really need to get that under control. 

And on this show, it happened because quite a few matches went longer than they should have. Hangman Vs. Sabian was a fine match, but it did not need to go nearly 20 minutes. Page needs to look strong heading into the title match, so giving him a simpler win within 12 minutes where they tease the injury would have worked better for him and as it turns out, the show as a whole. 

Omega Vs. CIMA was very good, but I'm confused why they got a 30 minute time limit when all the other undercard matches got 20. I like that they are sticking to time limits. That's great, but what made this match so special that it got an additional 10 minutes? The main event getting an hour? Okay, if all closers get an hour, that's fine, but there is an inconsistency here. And again, as it turns out, that extra time was needed to not make the end of the show feel rushed. 

And as its been stated, the Rhodes Vs. Bucks match was really good, but you could have easily shaved 10 minutes off of that sucker and it probably would have worked better. There was one point where I thought they were getting ready to go home, but then they kept going for another 10 minutes. I guess they just wanted to indulge themselves, but Triple H does the same thing at WrestleMania every year, and I don't care for it then either. Put the show first and not worry about showing off everything you can do. You can tell better stories if you get to the point rather than just doing everything you want to do. 

Hopefully they get this stuff worked out because if they go to TV weekly and start missing stuff and fading to black because they went too long, that's going to be bad.


----------



## patpat

TripleG said:


> I enjoyed the show overall. I liked just about every match to some degree, but there are some production gaffs that keep popping up that AEW needs to fix.
> 
> - Counting All In, this is the third time this group has run too long and basically messed up the end of the show. The 2nd time was the preshow to Double or Nothing where they faded to black before the core guys could finish their speech. They really need to get that under control.
> 
> And on this show, it happened because quite a few matches went longer than they should have. Hangman Vs. Sabian was a fine match, but it did not need to go nearly 20 minutes. Page needs to look strong heading into the title match, so giving him a simpler win within 12 minutes where they tease the injury would have worked better for him and as it turns out, the show as a whole.
> 
> Omega Vs. CIMA was very good, but I'm confused why they got a 30 minute time limit when all the other undercard matches got 20. I like that they are sticking to time limits. That's great, but what made this match so special that it got an additional 10 minutes? The main event getting an hour? Okay, if all closers get an hour, that's fine, but there is an inconsistency here. And again, as it turns out, that extra time was needed to not make the end of the show feel rushed.
> 
> And as its been stated, the Rhodes Vs. Bucks match was really good, but you could have easily shaved 10 minutes off of that sucker and it probably would have worked better. There was one point where I thought they were getting ready to go home, but then they kept going for another 10 minutes. I guess they just wanted to indulge themselves, but Triple H does the same thing at WrestleMania every year, and I don't care for it then either. Put the show first and not worry about showing off everything you can do. You can tell better stories if you get to the point rather than just doing everything you want to do.
> 
> Hopefully they get this stuff worked out because if they go to TV weekly and start missing stuff and fading to black because they went too long, that's going to be bad.


Agree overall 
These problem wont happen in their TV shows because then the TNT crew will take over. Right now they are running the show by themselves with TNT watching them and saying "try to survive guys"....
As for the match length I also do think some matches went too long, as for the time limit I guess it will be more precise when they have the time to explain shots better in their TV. 
Weirdly the one that really pissed me off was the page match, really way too long. 
I dont know why they wanted things to go for this long...


----------



## Aedubya

People why is this thread not in the AEW section?odd


----------



## A-C-P

Enjoyed the show a lot.

Thought it was really good for what it was supposed to be.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic

Beatles123 said:


> Naaaaaaaah they're pretty legit and have been for years.
> 
> ___
> 
> Look, everyone. AEW being a work in progress isn't a negative. Half of the roster isnt even built yet. Don't you all think you're asking a little much from a STARTUP COMPANY full of talent that haven't booked or put together matches before? It's going to take time to work these things out, and even then: They just might not be what you want in a wrestling company. The people who will enjoy this the most are NOT the people used to the WWF/WCW products of yesteryear, but the ones that have followed non-WWE wrestling for years and have always wanted to see that on a bigger budget. If you were looking for the type of wrestlers you grew up with, you won't find it. If you want to see the modern future of wrestling in a few years, free from the gate keeping of all the tired windbags in their 60's that have held back the implementation of fresh ideas since WCW closed, AEW might be for you. If you like NXT, that's what we'll get on a bigger scale...but for now, have some patience and let them grow this thing.
> 
> Besides: It's already better than the crock of shit thats being broadcasted tonight right now. :cudi


I like you as a poster, and honestly think you are super passionate about AEW, which is awesome... but you are talking out of both sides of your mouth here.

They can't grow if they don't listen to the people who have complaints.

There is a reason why the indies don't compete with WWE, its because their niche product doesn't come off as well on a grander scale.

You are comparing them to WWE in your posts on "what they do right" It is perfectly acceptable for others to point out the flaws they would not expect for a company this big to have.

You can't run over time if you are on TNT because someone's match went too long every week, that needs to be nipped in the bud. They need to tell people in the undercard to stop burning the crowd out in the first match, so your other guys can look like stars. They need to know when a wrestler has a concussion, and either stop the match or make a call on the fly.

The worst part is they have Jericho and Ross, Khan is useless for anything except a checkbook right now.

You can talk about "guys in their 60's" all day, but those guys at least don't make these mistakes that are avoidable, there is enough talent out there in other companies, that you shouldn't have some of the issues they are already having.

Cody's chair shot one month, and then this month, Britt baker suffers a noticeable concussion in a live event, and nothing happens.

Doesn't mean the product is bad, but they need to get some of the basics down first.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

Entertaining Show 

The main event is awesome


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DMD Mofomagic said:


> I like you as a poster, and honestly think you are super passionate about AEW, which is awesome... but you are talking out of both sides of your mouth here.
> 
> *They can't grow if they don't listen to the people who have complaints.*
> 
> There is a reason why the indies don't compete with WWE, its because their niche product doesn't come off as well on a grander scale.
> 
> You are comparing them to WWE in your posts on "what they do right" It is perfectly acceptable for others to point out the flaws they would not expect for a company this big to have.
> 
> You can't run over time if you are on TNT because someone's match went too long every week, that needs to be nipped in the bud. They need to tell people in the undercard to stop burning the crowd out in the first match, so your other guys can look like stars. They need to know when a wrestler has a concussion, and either stop the match or make a call on the fly.
> 
> The worst part is they have Jericho and Ross, Khan is useless for anything except a checkbook right now.
> 
> You can talk about "guys in their 60's" all day, but those guys at least don't make these mistakes that are avoidable, there is enough talent out there in other companies, that you shouldn't have some of the issues they are already having.
> 
> Cody's chair shot one month, and then this month, Britt baker suffers a noticeable concussion in a live event, and nothing happens.
> 
> Doesn't mean the product is bad, but they need to get some of the basics down first.


..... all due respect, I don’t think they read our comments here to adjust their show

So, criticisms on WF is more just like fans talking to each other

If you want them to read your thoughts - twitter is a much better bet - they definitely listen over there

Just my 2c


----------



## Corey

Just finished the main event. While they had some good ideas, the match was way too long and the finish was very flat. I appreciate the crowd's enthusiasm since it was so damn hot and late, but it won't go down as AEW's best effort imo. Omega/CIMA was definitely MOTN for me.

Cody's postmatch promo was really good though.


----------



## DJ Punk

Was Moxley on the show? I was thinking of catching the Dustin & Cody vs Young Bucks match and Jericho's promo, but want to make sure I didn't miss a Moxley segment is there is one.


----------



## TheDraw

DMD Mofomagic said:


> I like you as a poster, and honestly think you are super passionate about AEW, which is awesome... but you are talking out of both sides of your mouth here.
> 
> They can't grow if they don't listen to the people who have complaints.
> 
> There is a reason why the indies don't compete with WWE, its because their niche product doesn't come off as well on a grander scale.
> 
> You are comparing them to WWE in your posts on "what they do right" It is perfectly acceptable for others to point out the flaws they would not expect for a company this big to have.
> 
> You can't run over time if you are on TNT because someone's match went too long every week, that needs to be nipped in the bud. They need to tell people in the undercard to stop burning the crowd out in the first match, so your other guys can look like stars. They need to know when a wrestler has a concussion, and either stop the match or make a call on the fly.
> 
> The worst part is they have Jericho and Ross, Khan is useless for anything except a checkbook right now.
> 
> You can talk about "guys in their 60's" all day, but those guys at least don't make these mistakes that are avoidable, there is enough talent out there in other companies, that you shouldn't have some of the issues they are already having.
> 
> Cody's chair shot one month, and then this month, Britt baker suffers a noticeable concussion in a live event, and nothing happens.
> 
> Doesn't mean the product is bad, but they need to get some of the basics down first.


This

People need to realize that a lot of the people giving critisism are just as passionate about the product as those who are praising everything.

I've been called out so many times for being a hater here in the AEW section it's ridiculous. If you check my post history, what I've been saying about AEW is light work copared to how I've been tearing down other promotions. 

I call things how I see it and have given a shit ton of praise to the PPV's but certain posters in here only focus on the negative aspect.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... all due respect, I don’t think they read our comments here to adjust their show
> 
> So, criticisms on WF is more just like fans talking to each other
> 
> If you want them to read your thoughts - twitter is a much better bet - they definitely listen over there
> 
> Just my 2c


This is a joke right?


----------



## NXT Only

“Criticism” isn’t OMG I don’t like this do something else. 

Honestly it’s just a bunch of guys reaching to say something negative. As I said prior to their first show, everything isn’t going to hit with everyone and they should try and please people who don’t like something because they may alienate someone who does like something in the process. 

At this moment without TV they’re building solid, compelling stories with multiple angles. 

Sure some things have happened that they’d likely wish hadn’t such as Baker’s concussion but injuries are part of any sport.


----------



## patpat

I sincerely dont have a problem with criticism, in fact some people awakened me to some small issues I didnt notice. 
The whole "anyone who criticize aew is a wwe fanboy/haters" mentality needs to die. 
It's annoying to sometimes see people make very valid points and be called out for being wwe fanboys.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

DJ Punk said:


> Was Moxley on the show? I was thinking of catching the Dustin & Cody vs Young Bucks match and Jericho's promo, but want to make sure I didn't miss a Moxley segment is there is one.


No, he was in Japan on Saturday for the G1.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Poor show overall. With the production they're just too much like WWE and I want something different from them. The Rhodes, Omega, MJF and Lucha Bros are where its at. 

The undercard is almost unwatchable IMO. Announcing is awful. Please please cut down on the fucking goddamn superkicks.


----------



## FrankAndersson

Seems I'm the only one, but it's the show I've enjoyed the most from AEW this far.

+ Loved the venue.
+ Announce team where better than at DoN from what I could hear.
+ Less comedy shit.
+ Peter Avalon actually connected with me. Never ever thought that would happen but they kept it just about right with the gimmick and I got an old school type of vibe when he came out in the robe.
+ Cima is one amazing talent. Been loving all his matches so far and the Kenny match wasn't any different. Great work.
+ 6 man tag told a great story. MJF, Sami and Spears all presented themselves as major players. The other team didn't pull out any garbage wrestling which I loved.
+ First match I have found the Young Bucks tolerable to watch. Must have been because of the opponents. Still, they had to put their "mirror moves" in there which they do in all of their matches. Stupid shit.
+ Backstage promos.

- Too long matches once again and way too long show. The 3-way tag even if it was great went on way too long and exhausted the crowd. The Page/Sabian match couldn't have been put in a worse spot and that too went on forever.
- I get that Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus were over, so why not let the raver goofs take the pin instead? Those indie ravers will never be top players in the tag division anyway.
- Adam Page is once again presented as an underdog instead of a main event player. I hope he doesn't win.
- Brandy Rhodes. Stick to the backstage role and get the hell of my TV as a wrestler.
- The Japanese women are way too small to be taken seriously. My 2-year old would give them a run for their money in the ring. I mean, one girl was like 4'11. The ring post looks more muscular than those girls.

Great effort by the talent and I enjoyed the show.


----------



## patpat

FrankAndersson said:


> Seems I'm the only one, but it's the show I've enjoyed the most from AEW this far.
> 
> + Loved the venue.
> + Announce team where better than at DoN from what I could hear.
> + Less comedy shit.
> + Peter Avalon actually connected with me. Never ever thought that would happen but they kept it just about right with the gimmick and I got an old school type of vibe when he came out in the robe.
> + Cima is one amazing talent. Been loving all his matches so far and the Kenny match wasn't any different. Great work.
> + 6 man tag told a great story. MJF, Sami and Spears all presented themselves as major players. The other team didn't pull out any garbage wrestling which I loved.
> + First match I have found the Young Bucks tolerable to watch. Must have been because of the opponents. Still, they had to put their "mirror moves" in there which they do in all of their matches. Stupid shit.
> + Backstage promos.
> 
> - Too long matches once again and way too long show. The 3-way tag even if it was great went on way too long and exhausted the crowd. The Page/Sabian match couldn't have been put in a worse spot and that too went on forever.
> - I get that Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus were over, so why not let the raver goofs take the pin instead? Those indie ravers will never be top players in the tag division anyway.
> - Adam Page is once again presented as an underdog instead of a main event player. I hope he doesn't win.
> - Brandy Rhodes. Stick to the backstage role and get the hell of my TV as a wrestler.
> - The Japanese women are way too small to be taken seriously. My 2-year old would give them a run for their money in the ring. I mean, one girl was like 4'11. The ring post looks more muscular than those girls.
> 
> Great effort by the talent and I enjoyed the show.


 you are far from being the only one, the general consensus is that fight for the fallen was better. Dont forget that when people like something they tend not to say much about it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

WON ratings for FFTF:



> AEW Fight for the Fallen
> 
> Avalon vs. Sonny Kiss: 1.25
> 
> Baker & Riho vs. Nakajima & Priestley: 2.75
> 
> Allin, Havoc & Janela vs. Guevara, MJF & Spears: 3
> 
> Allie vs. Brandi: 1.5
> 
> Angelico & Evans vs. Dark Order vs. Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus: 3.5
> 
> Page vs. Sabian: 3.25
> 
> Lucha Bros vs. SCU: 3.75
> 
> CIMA vs. Omega: 4.5
> 
> Cody & Dustin vs. Young Bucks: 4


----------



## patpat

If people say meltzer is biased I dont know what to tell you folks lol


----------



## Metalhead1

I just watched the Battle Royal on YouTube and I was impressed by certain aspects of it. These wrestlers in AEW are given the freedom to develop their own personalities and do some unscripted things. This is very unique, as you won't see that in WWE, and that's why WWE has become so boring. Case in point: Shawn Spears. When he was with WWE, he wasn't allowed to do much of anything. Yet in this Battle Royal, he is showing plenty of personality and doing other off the cuff things. Also impressed by MJF, who has a very good heel persona and Joey Janela, who looks like a rock star.


----------



## Chan Hung

I agree my main complaint matches were way TOOOO long.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

From Wrestlezone


> The numbers are in for All Elite Wrestling’s third PPV outing, and they’re not looking great. In the latest edition of the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Dave Meltzer reports that “B/R Live numbers were down about 10 to 14 percent, depending on the category, from Fyter Fest.” These are live viewership numbers, meaning that significantly fewer people tuned in to see the Jacksonville outing as it was happening. Dave offers several reasonable explanations, including the increased competition from WWE’s Evolve broadcast as well as PPV fatigue from the company. This event occurred only two weeks on from Fyter Fest, and it speculated that some fans didn’t want to take in another show in so short a time.
> 
> The number of PPV buys internationally were also down, but FITE TV made a similar amount of profit from Fallen as they did from Fyter Fest due to the latter’s increased cost. AEW charged more for Fight For The Fallen as part of their charity drive, which was a theme of the event. B/R Live is also said to be happy with AEW’s performance despite the drop in viewership. “Most of the B/R Live executives were described as pleasantly caught off-guard by the success of the last two AEW shows and the PPV numbers from the first show, particularly that there has been a significant increase in subs every show.”


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

10% is 'significant'?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

We already talked about it in a other thread


----------



## Hangman

*Re: AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

No Moxley. No championship matches. No built feuds. Effectively just a televised house show.

Move along.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

No promotion only sees increase, nothing to worry about yet.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

Show had a lot less going on then prior shows. This isn't news.


----------



## Thatguy45

Ultron said:


> No Moxley. No championship matches. No built feuds. Effectively just a televised house show.
> 
> Move along.


Yeah the Bucks v The Rhodes storyline consisted of the Bucks making fun of the Rhodes on YouTube and that was the main event lol


----------



## MOX

*Re: AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

If I may quote the great Jennie from Blackpink... I go boohoo.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

If it was a 90% drop you'd have something to worry about, but what others have said it wasn't longer after a previous PPV and there wasn't really any big matches booked.


----------



## zkorejo

I am with everyone who says the matches are too long. Its way too much wrestling to take in. Especially Youngbucks matches, it feels like they will never end. I'm not saying they aren't entertaining to watch, ofcourse they are... but I dont think they should overdo long matches with millions of near falls. 

I liked the fact that this event had Jericho promo and Page/Y2J brawl.. something different was much needed.


----------



## Chan Hung

First of all the difference is not a lot less so it's definitely nothing to worry about


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

Star power matters. The absence of Moxley was always going to result in lower attendance and viewership. Jericho made an appearance, but he didn't have a match either.

The numbers are still solid considering the circumstances.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

Other than the Rhodes vs. Bucks, the card wasn't that special. Is anyone actually surprised? It was still more interesting than any WWE PPV in my opinion.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: AEW Fight For The Fallen Live Viewership Down From Fyter Fest*

Card wasnt all that special. Majority of AEW wrestlers are just starting to get their names out there and the only wrestlers that people actually know about are: Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Cody and Young Bucks. Maybe the Lucha Brothers as well. Moxley and Jericho who are their top draws werent scheduled. Omega was facing some wrestler who I first heard of at Fyter Fest. Young Bucks vs Cody and Dustin was the only actual important match but tbh Young Bucks and Cody arent the name that Jericho, Moxley and Omega are. Plus none of these matches had actual implications going forward. It was just something these guys put together just to entertain with wrestling.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

It was pretty bad to be honest and I don't like that they make a mockery out of wrestling (see Sonny Kiss or Young Bucks). Most matches also just went on for too long. But they will continue to improve for sure.


----------



## Aedubya

Where did my topic go about the predicted card for 'ALL OUT'

Odd


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Aedubya said:


> Where did my topic go about the predicted card for 'ALL OUT'
> 
> Odd


It was probably merged into another All Out thread.


----------



## reyfan

Rex Rasslin said:


> It was pretty bad to be honest and I don't like that they make a mockery out of wrestling (see Sonny Kiss or Young Bucks). Most matches also just went on for too long. But they will continue to improve for sure.


Once they get TV time and they develop stories hopefully it will become a case of "I wouldn't have minded if that match went longer" as long as the story they were telling was on point of course.

I'm not a fan of the "comedy" wrestling either but they can always tone it down if fans aren't enjoying it.


----------



## Aedubya

Thanks TheMaskedAvenger

Where would this other All Out thread be?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Aedubya said:


> Thanks TheMaskedAvenger
> 
> Where would this other All Out thread be?


It was merged into the main AEW All Out 8/31/19 thread that is stickyed at the top of the page.


----------



## MOX

:mj4


----------



## Aedubya

Ah ok thanks

My device doesn't show the 'sticky' topics ffs


----------



## Chan Hung

Rex Rasslin said:


> It was pretty bad to be honest and I don't like that they make a mockery out of wrestling (see Sonny Kiss or Young Bucks).


That's way less of a mockery of wrestling, than a 24 7 title never defended in a 'wrestling ring' , it's basically just a watered down roadrunner vs coyote clip but the WWE humanized-version <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Saintpat

Nothing anyone should panic over or make too big a deal about, but I do think it’s fair to say the roster needs more depth to be able to have consecutive shows in a short period of time with better matches to sustain peoples’ interest. After all, they’ll be going weekly on TV plus house shows (presumably) plus PPVs.

I’d like to see them sign a few more really solid hands and a couple of more main eventers ... the main event scene in particular seems too thin.


----------

